# 10th Naruto Movie in 2014



## Hiruko93 (Dec 22, 2012)

So no movie in 2013. I think the tenth movie will be in cinemas around January-February 2014. Probably the art and animation could be exceptional during the next year!


----------



## darkap89 (Dec 22, 2012)

Hiruko93 said:


> So no movie in 2013. Probably the art and animation could be exceptional during the next year!



A dream coming true


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 22, 2012)

A 2 year project? 

This better be good.


----------



## Nuuskis (Dec 22, 2012)

I am wondering why they chose to skip a year now? Are they low on budget or do they think the anime will be in so important point that they must put good animation for it?  (this should have happened during Pain's Invasion arc)

Either way I guess next canon episodes deserve good animation since Naruto will be quite badass.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm confused, happy, and sad all at once XD

They've done an annual movie since Naruto started, I don't see why they should be breaking the trend now. I'm happy because they can focus their budget and resources solely on the anime and I guess video games too? I'm sad cuz I kinda liked having a movie to look forward to every year, there wasn't really one I didn't like.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 22, 2012)

I don't care about the movie at all, I'm just glad we are getting good animation this year.



Nachrael said:


> I am wondering why they chose to skip a year now? Are they low on budget or do they think the anime will be in so important point that they must put good animation for it?  (this should have happened during Pain's Invasion arc)
> 
> Either way I guess next canon episodes deserve good animation since Naruto will be quite badass.



I know you are a KL regular, don't you think current chapters deserve some high quality animation?


----------



## neshru (Dec 22, 2012)

Nachrael said:


> I am wondering why they chose to skip a year now? Are they low on budget


I think it's other way around. The last movie made them twice the money Naruto movies usually make.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 22, 2012)

It's suspicious that the movie would be in 2014 and all, and I can't wait that long


----------



## Nuuskis (Dec 22, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> I know you are a KL regular, don't you think current chapters deserve some high quality animation?



What exactly has the current chapters have to do with this? We won't be seeing them in anime for 2-3 years. Or at least we won't be seeing current chapters animated when the next movie will come out.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 22, 2012)

The anime movies at a fast paced so it can catch up to the manga in like 8 months.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 22, 2012)

Nachrael said:


> What exactly has the current chapters have to do with this? We won't be seeing them in anime for 2-3 years. Or at least we won't be seeing current chapters animated when the next movie will come out.



We are turning back to canon by January, you do realize that right? We can get the current chapters animated by the end of 2013.


----------



## neshru (Dec 22, 2012)

Nachrael said:


> What exactly has the current chapters have to do with this? We won't be seeing them in anime for 2-3 years. Or at least we won't be seeing current chapters animated when the next movie will come out.


I would be surprised if the anime didn't complete the current arc (which is supposedly almost over in the manga) within March 2014, or at the very least cover most of it.


----------



## shyakugaun (Dec 22, 2012)

thank you God!


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Dec 22, 2012)

Me thinks they're waiting for Kishimoto to finish the comic so that he can focus on the next film with them.

Personally, I'd like to see the movie focus on being a sort of epic that tells the story of the history of the shinobi world starting from the Rikudou-sen'nin to Madara's defeat at Hashirama's hands.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 22, 2012)

Kishimoto's writing the movie again. It has to be good. Too bad we don't even have a sentence summary as to what it could be about. Whatever it is, it's going to have splendid animation.


----------



## Jaga (Dec 22, 2012)

this is tooo exciting! i wonder how they will top Road to Ninja! Kishi has to be involved.

btw translated text from website:


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 22, 2012)

Jaga said:


> this is tooo exciting! i wonder how they will top Road to Ninja! Kishi has to be involved.
> 
> btw translated text from website:



hjsdgfjhgsdjhfgs
When is the next magazine?!?! Tuesday??? 
I need to stop being so excited. .n.
It probably involves canon characters like the other movie Kishi wrote.
But the only way I'd be interested is if it involved the Akatsuki >n> 
We'll see Kishimoto....We'll see...


----------



## Jaga (Dec 22, 2012)

Mayrice said:


> hjsdgfjhgsdjhfgs
> When is the next magazine?!?! Tuesday???
> I need to stop being so excited. .n.
> It probably involves canon characters like the other movie Kishi wrote.
> ...



i don't think until January cause its a double issue this week 

it says future tho.. new info could be in 2 months not in the next issue of SJ.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 22, 2012)

I get the weird feeling that it will be the last one, as it's too suspicious that they skip the year. Maybe they want to put everything into it, do something really remarkable, not some annual shitty job(animation in movies is always good though).


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 22, 2012)

Interesting I bet the movie will take place after the war.


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 22, 2012)

I have three predictions for this movie.

1) Timeskip events after Naruto Manga ends in 2013, shows Naruto's son fate or something.

2) "The Sixth Coffin" might be the main antagonist this time.

3) Rikudo Sennin could appear.

Watch one of these come true.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 22, 2012)

Naruto will end in 2014, I can bet on that. So it might be Yondaime Gaiden, Next Generation or another filler movie.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 22, 2012)

Great, that means that canon episodes won't look like shit.


----------



## Combine (Dec 22, 2012)

Vino said:


> Great, that means that canon episodes won't look like shit.


I wish we could say that for sure. But Pierrot also has a tendency to shift their animation talent to other shows inexplicably (like Rock Lee and Kingdom). Also, we don't know if this means there's no movie production this year, or if there is production but in a reduced capacity.


----------



## Mako (Dec 22, 2012)

That means the quality of the animation for the canon episodes will entertain me once again.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 22, 2012)

Vino said:


> Great, that means that canon episodes won't look like shit.


I won't get my hopes up, 80% is garbage as it is.


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 22, 2012)

Rosi said:


> I get the weird feeling that it will be the last one, as it's too suspicious that they skip the year. Maybe they want to put everything into it, do something really remarkable, not some annual shitty job(animation in movies is always good though).



Well with the war going on, it would be hard to know how to make this movie.

I believe they are trying to wait until the war arc is over and then they will make a movie after the war.

I don't think it will be the last movie to me.


----------



## Sango-chan (Dec 22, 2012)

Rosi said:


> I get the weird feeling that it will be the last one, as it's too suspicious that they skip the year. Maybe they want to put everything into it, do something really remarkable, not some annual shitty job(animation in movies is always good though).



Yeah that's how I feel about it too. Definitely looking forward to it!


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 22, 2012)

Sango-chan said:


> Yeah that's how I feel about it too. Definitely looking forward to it!



It said they are working on the movie project, but delayed until next year.


----------



## Sango-chan (Dec 22, 2012)

2014 Year of the _Hyuga Clan_!!!


----------



## Kage (Dec 22, 2012)

hmm...maybe this way they can focus on not making the anime look like shit. i doubt a 2013 movie could match the success of the last anyway.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Dec 22, 2012)

I think we will get first info about the movie this spring.


----------



## rac585 (Dec 22, 2012)

Vino said:


> Great, that means that canon episodes won't look like shit.



if it's going to be done in 2014. and they're working on it in 2013. and even with the manga finished by then, the anime probably won't be. so. you do the math.


----------



## JiraiyaForever (Dec 22, 2012)

Would be solid if it was a continuous stream of good animation like Hunt for Itachi Arc.



Thanks Hinata, Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## Ruby (Dec 22, 2012)

I hope it'll follow the canon storyline.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Dec 22, 2012)

Where was it confirmed that Kishimoto was doing this movie too?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 22, 2012)

I agree with what Matrix said. These movies supposedly take place after a canon arc has ended in the anime and a new one is about to begin, these films don't start right in the middle of an ongoing one.

One downside for me is that this year there won't be a Shippuuden movie OST release. The movies's soundtracks are most of the time epic as hell, Road to Ninja is an example of that.


----------



## Edo Madara (Dec 22, 2012)

Why now ? they should did this in previous years at the time when naruto movies just mediocre,  the storyline currently at it's peak and with the success of road to ninja they decided to do movie hiatus ?


----------



## insane111 (Dec 22, 2012)

I don't think I saw anyone mention that Kishi si involved in the movie again, but yeah there's that.



			
				takL said:
			
		

> plus the movie kish is involved in will be released in 2014 and narutimate storm 3 is to be released in the spring of 2013


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 22, 2012)

It'd be cool if the movie served as an epilogue after the manga ends.


----------



## Nagiza (Dec 22, 2012)

Can't wait to have the first message/synopsis of this movie. :33


----------



## RaptorRage (Dec 23, 2012)

Perhaps they consider the six Chikara epsiodes to count as the next "movie" in terms of the budget or animation level used so are pushing the next to 2014. Another posibility is that several anime episodes later next year will have the same amount of work put into them.


----------



## Addy (Dec 23, 2012)

two years. more charasasuke..... like 4 minutes instead of 2.


----------



## Kony (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah there will be something sales-orientated in it.

Movie 2 => Sasuke
Movie 3 => Gaara and Rookie 9
Movie 4 => Yondaime
Movie 5 => Killer Bee, Sage mode
Movie 6 => Akatsuki, Kushina


----------



## Nuuskis (Dec 23, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> We are turning back to canon by January, you do realize that right? We can get the current chapters animated by the end of 2013.



Well I don't know much about animating but I seriously doubt we are getting current chapters animated by the end of 2013. But since they aren't making movie next year, somewhere around 2014 sounds realistic to me. Pace has always been over a year when a chapter comes out and when we see it on anime. Plus there's obviously going to be more fillers before we get to the most recent chapters.

But I don't work at Tv Tokio so what do I know.


----------



## SandLeaf (Dec 23, 2012)

This could surpass road to ninja O_O


----------



## Chaos Control (Dec 23, 2012)

Wasn't Chikara supposed to be the 2013 movie?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 23, 2012)

Ahahaha so it's going to come out when I'm almost done with college? lol.


----------



## Zorp (Dec 23, 2012)

No movie next year?

I'm cool with that.


----------



## Walkway (Dec 23, 2012)

I assume that because of the absolutely <i>bonkers</i> reception road to ninja got, that they decide to take more time crafting the next movie so they could get Kishi to collaborate again and keep the money rolling in. 

Didn't RTN make more money than a couple of the other films combined? They probably want to do that again.


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 24, 2012)

Walkway said:


> Didn't RTN make more money than a couple of the other films combined? They probably want to do that again.



Yeah, Road to Ninja was a big success and i'm happy for that. Can't wait to see it by myself


----------



## Bishamon (Dec 25, 2012)

Don't care at all about the movie, but yeah I get the feeling it'll be the last one.
I mean they skip one year, and just after the very first film where they have truly tried to experiment(Even if they did absolutely nothing worth noting with the result), so it seems like it's them building up for something bigger, the very end.

Personally, I don't think this is going to be as big as success as RTN was, because I doubt they will ever make another movie with that much hype, that is unless the movie comes out after the manga concludes and it serves as an epilogue, serving as the fan's final chapter to the series, or they make another movie entirely within RTN's universe, though I can almost guarantee that that won't happen.

On the bright side, I might actually bother watching the episodes if the animation is good and it's not flooded with stupid filler.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm thinking there's a good chance the series will either be finished or damn close to it by the time this does come out. Which means that this may indeed be the last major Naruto project by Pierrot. Bittersweet feelings abound...


----------



## Azaleia (Jan 14, 2013)

It's the Jinraiden Movie. Go Kishi!


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Jan 15, 2013)

Azaleia said:


> It's the Jinraiden Movie. Go Kishi!



That would be amazing 

Er, Kishi didn't write that novel, the guy who did Blood Prison wrote it 

Although that seems incredibly out of place to have a movie that takes place before Sasuke declared he was going to destroy Konoha. Sides I don't like how the novel implies that he activated his MS before that moment on the cliff. 

Not to mention Naruto isn't even in it! You can't have a movie without Naruto XD


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 15, 2013)

Azaleia said:


> It's the Jinraiden Movie. Go Kishi!





Yami_no_Princess said:


> That would be amazing
> 
> Er, Kishi didn't write that novel, the guy who did Blood Prison wrote it
> 
> ...



I'll have to ask. Whats Jinraiden?


----------



## Azaleia (Jan 15, 2013)

Yami_no_Princess said:


> That would be amazing
> 
> Er, Kishi didn't write that novel, the guy who did Blood Prison wrote it
> 
> ...




Well, in that interview from 2ch, Kishi said:



> "Is there any material that you weren't able to insert in this year's movie?"
> 
> "I intended to insert all the things that were inside my head. It's just that I also have some novel ideas. There is some material that I probably won't be able to insert in the original work, but if I get the okay of the editorial department, secretly I'd like to insert it somewhere, like in a non-serialized story... some suspensful developments... the details are a secret, but there are many challenges that I'd like to face."



That makes you wonder...I think that some of the ideas from the novel were given by Kishi. Remember that at first, he wanted a movie about Sasuke...And...
*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto, Sakura and Kakashi are in there! (Well in Sasuke's dreams but still 






Deathgun said:


> I'll have to ask. Whats Jinraiden?



*Deathgun*, we're talking about Sasuke Jinraiden - Ookami no naku hi' ('The Thunder Chronicles - The Day when the Wolf Howled'), novel written by Akira Higashiyama (the same author of the 'Blood Prison' novel and of the Jiraiya book novel).


----------



## xShotDeadGorgeous (Jan 15, 2013)

Hopefully their taking so long to focus animation on the upcoming canon . I have a feeling we'll be close to done by then so .
I want to see some Chikara arc type animation . Anybody speculating about the movie plot ?


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 15, 2013)

Deathgun said:


> A 2 year project?
> 
> This better be good.



Anything is better than Blood Prison.

Anything.


----------



## neshru (Jan 15, 2013)

What was wrong with Blood Prison? For being a Naruto movie, I mean.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 16, 2013)

neshru said:


> What was wrong with Blood Prison? For being a Naruto movie, I mean.



I found the pace too slow to keep my attention throughout the movie, and the hype behind Sage Mode was misplaced. The last battle was underwhelming for me. If you ask me, the movie centered around Kakashi's former comrade had kind of a better story and pace. If I knew the movie was going to be so slow and underwhelming I would've passed it up entirely, but I held out until the end and only found disappointment.

It's cool if you enjoyed the last fight but the story was just ...yawn ...


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Jan 16, 2013)

I very much enjoyed blood prison. For a movie, it was actually written very well. It made me cry 

I know Kishi had some influence on the novel, but we don't know how much or how little that's why I don't feel right crediting kishi with the novel since he technically didn't write it


----------



## neshru (Jan 16, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> It's cool if you enjoyed the last fight but the story was just ...yawn ...


Sounds like every Naruto movie ever.


----------



## RandomLurker (Jan 16, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> I found the pace too slow to keep my attention throughout the movie, and the hype behind Sage Mode was misplaced. The last battle was underwhelming for me. If you ask me, the movie centered around Kakashi's former comrade had kind of a better story and pace. If I knew the movie was going to be so slow and underwhelming I would've passed it up entirely, but I held out until the end and only found disappointment.
> 
> It's cool if you enjoyed the last fight but the story was just ...yawn ...



It was the opposite for me, because I watched it with extremely low expectations (I basically expected it to be shit), and was pleasantly surprised that it wasn't as bad as my expectations.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 16, 2013)

neshru said:


> Sounds like every Naruto movie ever.



Ain't that the friggin' truth ...another preppy girl needs saving? Naruto is on the case!



RandomLurker said:


> It was the opposite for me, because I watched it with extremely low expectations (I basically expected it to be shit), and was pleasantly surprised that it wasn't as bad as my expectations.



Were you Earth's core low? That's the only way I expect anyone to bear the boredom this movie provided.


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 16, 2013)

Best Naruto movie was the first one imo; the third Shippuden movie was also decent.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 18, 2013)

For those missing a movie in 2013...the Chikara arc was basically that. It had a plot like a Naruto movie, altogether it was the same length, it even had movie animation.

But yeah seems pretty obvious they're holding off till 2014 so Kishi can finish the manga, and I guess the anime will probably end in 2014 too. This will probably be the last movie in the series so they should go all out.


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 18, 2013)

The Big Mumbo said:


> For those missing a movie in 2013...the Chikara arc was basically that. It had a plot like a Naruto movie, altogether it was the same length, it even had movie animation.
> 
> But yeah seems pretty obvious they're holding off till 2014 so Kishi can finish the manga, and I guess the anime will probably end in 2014 too. This will probably be the last movie in the series so they should go all out.



Dragon Ball still gets a movie long after the story ended.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Jan 18, 2013)

A movie to end the series would be awesome


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 23, 2013)

Yami_no_Princess said:


> A movie to end the series would be awesome



Ehhhhh ...but movies aren't always great, except for the animation perhaps. I do grow tired of Naruto always having to save some preppy little girl from herself. If they made it more about him, his friends, and the leaf instead of having to help someone down on their luck, I'd be interested for certain.


----------



## SandLeaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i hear its going to be out april 2014


----------



## Hiruko93 (Mar 24, 2013)

> i hear its going to be out april 2014


I think these rumors are true.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Mar 24, 2013)

Well they can just make movie in 2014 just to rest up. Didn't Bleach do that after movie 3? I think they just want a break and budget needs to be saved.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 24, 2013)

I predict it will be shit.


----------



## KaitenV (Mar 24, 2013)

I still haven't seen movie 6. O.o I hope it focuses more on the hidden leaf characters than some random add-on.



The Big Mumbo said:


> For those missing a movie in 2013...the  Chikara arc was basically that. It had a plot like a Naruto movie,  altogether it was the same length, it even had movie animation.
> 
> But yeah seems pretty obvious they're holding off till 2014 so Kishi can  finish the manga, and I guess the anime will probably end in 2014 too.  This will probably be the last movie in the series so they should go all  out.



I doubt the anime will end so soon with all of these fillers going on.


----------



## lacey (Mar 24, 2013)

Haven't even watched Blood Prison yet. Need to catch up, I was looking forward to that one. 

A bit interesting they're skipping this year - hope we get some good animation in the anime because of it. Of course, I'll be hoping the movie is exceptional in some way as well.


----------



## tkROUT (Mar 24, 2013)

SandLeaf said:


> i hear its going to be out april 2014





Hiruko93 said:


> I think these rumors are true.



What is the basis / source of such speculation ?


----------



## Hiruko93 (Mar 25, 2013)

> What is the basis / source of such speculation ?


1? Info (release date, title) came out in late March-early April about Naruto movies every year.
2? If this movie is released in April, we will have info exactly one year before its release (the same happened with 12th One Piece movie and 4th Bleach movie)
3? Usually Naruto movies DVD come out after 9 months the release in theaters (always next year). I do not think they will release the DVD in the same 2014. It will be from January 2015.

I hope not to be stupid with these suppositions! 

My hypothesized release date is 26th April, 2014!


----------



## Sunspear7 (Mar 26, 2013)

I just hope it won't be as bad as the Lost Tower. Not that the other ones were masterpieces, but Lost Tower was just awful.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Mar 26, 2013)

I hope there will be no filler princess and the story actually involves canon characters, since kishi is helping with it..


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 26, 2013)

Wasn't Kishi helping in the last one too? Kinda...not expecting much anyways, or rather it is because of that that I don't expect much.


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 1, 2013)

I predict we will get new info about the movie in november-december if its really going to be released in april. Usually we get info on the title and teaser trailers 6 or 7 months before the movie releases.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 1, 2013)

> I predict we will get new info about the movie in november-december if its really going to be released in april.



nah, I'm sure we will get info around July-August and the movie will be released around January-February.



> Usually we get info on the title and teaser trailers 6 or 7 months before the movie releases.



We had trailers and info from April, so 4 months before the release.
Now is different. Considering that the movie was announced in 2012 and the official website exists since December. So are already more than 5 months the movie was announced. They can not keep us in suspense until next fall!


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 2, 2013)

Hiruko93 said:


> nah, I'm sure we will get info around July-August and the movie will be released around January-February.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah you maybe right, that makes more sense.
Also, why did they skip a year to release a movie? This is a 2 year project so i hope its epic


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Jun 2, 2013)

Well, they usually take a year break because well I don't have an idea to be 100%, but this happened to Bleach. Maybe when the author takes the work, it usually skips a year to get a break because maybe that's it, the author made one, why press forward. I don't know, some say they are doing it to wait the manga to end, but doubt that's the reason. It almost happened to One Piece, but they decided to make some 3D movie, I mean it is money.


----------



## Addy (Jun 2, 2013)

any new info?


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 2, 2013)

I think manga will not end before chapter 700. So I don't think the movie is correlated with the end of the manga.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jun 2, 2013)

Kishimoto is writing this movie too. And he knows how to draw in fans by including things like AU konoha 11 and Akatsuki...

I wonder what his next movie will be. Naruto in RL with Mafia Akatsuki?


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jun 2, 2013)

_Another _movie?

I would actually be surprised if this movie interested me.


----------



## Fourangers (Jun 2, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> I found the pace too slow to keep my attention throughout the movie, and the hype behind Sage Mode was misplaced. The last battle was underwhelming for me. If you ask me, the movie centered around Kakashi's former comrade had kind of a better story and pace. If I knew the movie was going to be so slow and underwhelming I would've passed it up entirely, but I held out until the end and only found disappointment.
> 
> It's cool if you enjoyed the last fight but the story was just ...yawn ...



I agree with your post but...

It has plenty of Naruto fanservice, Naruto half naked, Naruto writhing and moaning, Naruto on boxers, some light bondage on Naruto, moar Naruto half naked...so that makes it ok in my book. 

I think that the pace was alright...maybe because I'm used to Miyasaki's slow pace, so Blood Prison was ok. Thought that the plot was disjointed and yeah, the Sage Mode made no sense. Also, a gigantic thing perforating Naruto's stomach usually would make a normal human being die from the wounds...but for some unfathomable reason not only Naruto just coughed a little bit of blood, but he could still fight against the enemy and talk normally. Ok then.


----------



## Bishamon (Jul 4, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> I predict it will be shit.



I predict a fantastic concept.


That will have a shit execution.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jul 4, 2013)

Gwynbleidd said:


> I predict a fantastic concept.
> 
> 
> That will have a shit execution.



 :rofl  :rofl 

+rep


----------



## Louis-954 (Jul 4, 2013)

I would if the next movie served as an epilogue to the end of the manga. Then Kishi, the other writers, and producers might take the execution of the movie a bit more seriously.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 4, 2013)

Naruto and buddies go on a mission to save the world from a group of very weird looking villains, and in the end he saves the day with a big Rasengan.

If you've watched one Naruto movie, you've seen them all.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jul 4, 2013)

Luiz said:


> Naruto and buddies go on a mission to save the world from a group of very weird looking villains, and in the end he saves the day with a big Rasengan.
> 
> If you've watched one Naruto movie, you've seen them all.



Except Road to Ninja.


that one was actually good. But it was written by kishimoto so.....

Kishi DID say he wanted to write another movie. Not that he IS writing it though


----------



## Iruel (Jul 5, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> *Except Road to Ninja. that one was actually good.*





Gwynbleidd said:


> fantastic concept.
> shit execution.




But anyway, thank god! at least we dont have to put up with another shitty movie wasting away good animation that should be spent on the anime, especially considering what we have in store.


----------



## santanico (Jul 5, 2013)

Expectations are extremely low


----------



## The World (Jul 5, 2013)

They should do a movie every 5 years

maybe then the quality would return a little like the first and third movies

every movie has been rather terrible


----------



## Addy (Jul 5, 2013)

i am excited. seems to be the last naruto movie


----------



## G (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks but no thanks


----------



## shadowmaria (Jul 5, 2013)

I think this will be like Conqueror of Shamballa

An anime movie to act as a true final? to the anime. 

But we'll see within 12mths

The anime will probably end within six months anyway


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2013)

cosmovsgoku said:


> The anime will probably end within six months anyway



Wait, what? How?

That's six times four equals 24 episodes (not counting possible weeks without an episode). That's not nearly enough as there'll probably be fillers and the manga still has some time in it, too.


----------



## neshru (Jul 5, 2013)

cosmovsgoku said:


> The anime will probably end within six months anyway


Not even the manga will be over in six months, and the anime is way behind.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jul 9, 2013)

cosmovsgoku said:


> I think this will be like Conqueror of Shamballa
> 
> An anime movie to act as a true final? to the anime.
> 
> ...





Scizor said:


> Wait, what? How?
> 
> That's six times four equals 24 episodes (not counting possible weeks without an episode). That's not nearly enough as there'll probably be fillers and the manga still has some time in it, too.





neshru said:


> Not even the manga will be over in six months, and the anime is way behind.





I  meant to say 'manga' in my OP, not 'anime' 

And considering how fast the pacing has increased in the last six months - I wouldn't be surprised


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 10, 2013)

cosmovsgoku said:


> I  meant to say 'manga' in my OP, not 'anime'
> 
> And considering how fast the pacing has increased in the last six months - I wouldn't be surprised



What the hell are you talking about? After war arc, there is clearly another one left and it's been built up now.

We'll have Naruto manga in 2014.


----------



## Vicotex (Jul 15, 2013)

What is the title of the new incoming movie?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jul 15, 2013)

we have no idea yet

just that it exists and is in development


----------



## Addy (Jul 15, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> we have no idea yet
> 
> just that it exists and is in development



until it is out, i am gonna assume this naruto movie is called.............. "akatsuki"


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jul 15, 2013)

Addy said:


> until it is out, i am gonna assume this naruto movie is called.............. "akatsuki"





Don't get my hopes up


----------



## KevKev (Jul 15, 2013)

You know it's not gonna be Akatsuki movie right? 

It'll be the Story of Ninja Transcendant: Teuchi.



But seriously, I rather have a What happened after the manga ended kind of movie...

Featuring:


----------



## Monna (Jul 15, 2013)

Addy said:


> until it is out, i am gonna assume this naruto movie is called.............. "akatsuki"


Akatsuki gaiden would be glorious.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jul 17, 2013)

Naruto Shippuden Movie 10: _Akatsuki Gaiden_

"Witness a retelling of a story of a man from the stone village who once infiltrated a castle with Akatsuki!


-Watch the never seen before interactions made by fellow Akatsuki members!

-Explore the mindblowing action scenes in a glorious 48 FPS!

-Prepared to be shocked, as the pasts of several Akatsuki members are revealed!

-Stand in awe at the twist ending!"


 SKAJHKDSHKAJ A OMG






[sp]

Is what I would say if that were actually true  [/sp]


----------



## Addy (Jul 17, 2013)

if the movie is about akatsuki and kishi is involved then it would be something like this:

itachi wank.
itachi wank.
itachi wank.
itachi wank.


itachi wank.
itachi wank.
itachi wank.
itachi wank.


itachi wank.
itachi wank.
itachi wank.
itachi wank.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jul 17, 2013)

Addy said:


> if the movie is about akatsuki and kishi is involved then it would be something like this:
> 
> itachi wank.
> itachi wank.
> ...



No silly. It would be more like this:

itachi wank.
itachi wank.
Tobi joke.
itachi wank.


itachi wank.
Deidara fanservice.
itachi wank.
itachi wank.


itachi wank.
Pain speech.
itachi wank.

Other akatsuki members make brief cameos.

Izanami


----------



## Addy (Jul 19, 2013)

fuck it, i want a sasuhina movie led by orochimaru


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 19, 2013)

With Naruto's current strength, what kind of an enemy are they going to pull next out of their asses?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 19, 2013)

Edward Newgate said:


> With Naruto's current strength, what kind of an enemy are they going to pull next out of their asses?



Hopefully a villain with planetary level powers.


----------



## rac585 (Jul 19, 2013)

Edward Newgate said:


> With Naruto's current strength, what kind of an enemy are they going to pull next out of their asses?



maybe they'll nerf him somehow. like come up with a reason he can't go into kyuubi mode or something. "i can't go into kyuubi mode here! too many trees!"


----------



## Monna (Jul 19, 2013)

Edward Newgate said:


> With Naruto's current strength, what kind of an enemy are they going to pull next out of their asses?


Probably another demon like in Blood Prison. It too will have some connection to the Sage because why not.


----------



## RandomLurker (Jul 19, 2013)

Jane Crocker said:


> Probably another demon like in Blood Prison. It too will have some connection to the Sage because why not.



Eleven-tailed Cockroach


----------



## Addy (Jul 19, 2013)

Edward Newgate said:


> With Naruto's current strength, what kind of an enemy are they going to pull next out of their asses?



some kind of dark naruto bullshit


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 19, 2013)

Addy said:


> fuck it, i want a sasuhina movie led by orochimaru


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 20, 2013)

Jane Crocker said:


> Probably another demon like in Blood Prison. It too will have some connection to the Sage because why not.


Wait, he was a demon?

I apologize, I don't really follow. I heard the movie wasn't really good, so I didn't bother to watch it. Or read too much about it on the wikia.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jul 20, 2013)

@Edward

A character gets possessed by an ancient fighter demon


----------



## Monna (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it's a demon. We also had Moryo and that crappy Zero Tails in past movies. Wouldn't be surprised if we get another one. That sort of plotline is a very easy way to write new powerful threats in to the Naruto world. Kinda like aliens in the DBZ movies.


----------



## calimike (Sep 17, 2013)

Did Kishi give us a hint in WSJ #43?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Itachi and Sasuke possible appear in 10th Naruto movie?


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 17, 2013)

I think that is for the OVA.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 17, 2013)

I think it's just going to be focussing on the next generation of shinobi going through the Chuunin Exams.

A kind of sequel film in the same mind-set as 'Wrath of the Dragon', 'Yo! Son Goku and His Friends Return' and 'Battle of Gods'

Movies - but technically canon-ish


----------



## Iruel (Sep 18, 2013)

Fuck it, it should be a movie about Naruto gathering all the Jinchuriki together to stop [insert bad guy here]


----------



## calimike (Sep 18, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> I think that is for the OVA.



You're right.

Credit to netorare at MH
jump super anime tour 2013:
- assassination classroom anime epsiode
*- original naruto shippuuden anime epsiode*
- nisekoi trailer
- kuroko 2nd season trailer


----------



## Addy (Sep 18, 2013)

calimike said:


> Did Kishi give us a hint in WSJ #43?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



maybe the ova? 

then again, why put adult itachi and sasuke? isn't the ova supposed to take place when they are younger?


----------



## Selina Kyle (Sep 18, 2013)

Edward Newgate said:


> With Naruto's current strength, what kind of an enemy are they going to pull next out of their asses?



21st century Naruto. He wears a high school uniform and tries to fit in with other Naruto character reincarnates as a normal high school student. He must fight against the evil school council and defeat the Big Bad in order to save modern day Tokyo.

....this already happen..ed....


----------



## Combine (Oct 4, 2013)

Yeah, I'm really wondering about what they'll try to do given the last film RtN being super successful and then taking a year break.

I can't imagine they'd be able to do anything with the current anime events. At the time of release I'd imagine they'll still be knee deep into the war. 

Each recent film has had a key feature to sell it on. 

Movie 3 - Kakashi and Konoha 11 oriented
Movie 4 - Minato special appearance
Movie 5 - Sage Mode and Killer B
Movie 6 - Kishimoto-written alternate universe

My best guess would be something to do with the Jinchuriki or the real Madara, and most probably Kyuubi-Control mode.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 4, 2013)

well, from what Takeuchi said, there is a high chance that the next movie is about teh Sauce, Kishi wanted to make RtN about him.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Oct 4, 2013)

Nuuuu! Not teh sauce! Me want akatsuki!!!


----------



## PopoTime (Oct 4, 2013)

I really want an AU movie about the 9 Jinchuriki


----------



## Nikushimi (Oct 4, 2013)

Jesus, there have been TEN?

And not a single one worth watching...


----------



## Combine (Oct 4, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> Nuuuu! Not teh sauce! Me want akatsuki!!!


I'm afraid RtN most probably used up their movie-appearance quota, despite how small it was.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 4, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> Nuuuu! Not teh sauce! Me want akatsuki!!!


Yeah, and we see how good of a job they do with them in these movies.


----------



## Deynard (Oct 4, 2013)

How about movie taking place 30-40 years in past and without Naruto?


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 4, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> Nuuuu! Not teh sauce! Me want akatsuki!!!


accept your destiny


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Oct 4, 2013)

Combine said:


> I'm afraid RtN most probably used up their movie-appearance quota, despite how small it was.



The hilarious part is Kishimoto wrote road to ninja. The screentime they had was abysmal compared to the time Studio Pierrot gives them in the fillers

Even the rock lee spin-off gives them more screentime.

The only one who doesn't give them screen time is Kishimoto and we all know it's because he likes to tease people 



Skywalker said:


> Yeah, and we see how good of a job they do with them in these movies.



It's all kishi's fault. 



Jeαnne said:


> accept your destiny



But I already acknowledge I'm the avatar


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (Oct 4, 2013)

I'd like a Naruto movie where all the characters are adults, it'd be interesting to see. It's not like it'd be canon to the actual story or anything so why not?


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 4, 2013)

Last movie had awful animation and it was too damn long.


----------



## Combine (Oct 5, 2013)

I'd imagine the animation issues stemmed from the fact that the production was probably a bit messy with the fact that it seems likely Chikara probably started development as what was supposed to be the film of that year, then they got the deal with Kishi to make RtN. It's especially noticeable the similar tones of the two productions' antagonists both being Dark Naruto's (and the incomplete Kyuubi-mode of Chikara seems like the likely "come and see" selling point of that film). Since Chikara was something Tsuru was doing and had probably did enough of it when RtN was greenlit that he didn't just want to scrap it entirely. So it became a mini-arc but probably used resources that RtN may have had.


----------



## Addy (Oct 5, 2013)

Deynard said:


> How about movie taking place 30-40 years in past and without Naruto?



time travel plot movie 

how about a movie in current time but without naruto? 



Jeαnne said:


> well, from what Takeuchi said, there is a high chance that the next movie is about teh Sauce, Kishi wanted to make RtN about him.



if kishi writes a movie about sasuke, we need it. 

why? because the entire problem with sasuke's character is lack of development. 

something happens to sasuke > flashbacks without sauske's input on them > development. 

it should be more like:

something happens to sasuke > he thinks about it for  a while > maybe something happens that makes him think more about it > development. 

it would make it more understandable and more treatable.


----------



## Deynard (Oct 5, 2013)

Addy said:


> time travel plot movie



I don't mind like Lost Tower but taking place before Minato and all shit, ok so maybe 50 years in past when Tsunade was a child and some real players still live.

Without shitty time traveling, just.. Naruto's movie without Naruto himself.


----------



## Addy (Oct 5, 2013)

Deynard said:


> I don't mind like Lost Tower but taking place before Minato and all shit, ok so maybe 50 years in past when Tsunade was a child and some real players still live.
> 
> Without shitty time traveling, just.. Naruto's movie without Naruto himself.



i agree. fans of naruto use the "it's called naruto" excuse but they are forgetting that the story is about the naruto universe, not the character of naruto.


----------



## Kronin (Oct 5, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Jesus, there have been TEN?
> 
> And not a single one worth watching...



I disagree, IMO "Road to ninja" has moments really good and touching, and also for themes and direction it's truly on a different level compared to all the other movies (that in general I found trivial and repetetive me too).


----------



## Deynard (Oct 8, 2013)

1 movie of shippuuden was really nice.


----------



## neshru (Oct 8, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Jesus, there have been TEN?
> 
> And not a single one worth watching...


They are Naruto movies, not sure what you're expecting out of them. They are targeted at a specific audience and offer specific things, and every year they achieve their target.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Oct 8, 2013)

I will personally donate 1,000 dollars to charity if this next movie involves Akatsuki. And i mean the real akatsuki not this Tobi/Madara nonsense.


----------



## Kage (Oct 8, 2013)

Addy said:


> i agree. fans of naruto use the "it's called naruto" excuse but they are forgetting that the story is about the naruto universe, not the character of naruto.



No...

It's very much about the character _and_ the universe he lives in. The manga isn't named after him because 'it's not about him' and the universe he lives in isn't called "Naruto" so the only logical conclusion...

Hoping other characters outside of the title character get more exposure is one thing but to outright deny the story isn't about the title character is...

I don't understand the need to go that far.


----------



## Nuuskis (Oct 9, 2013)

I want space ninjas attack Konoha, it's sounds so stupid it could be fun.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Oct 9, 2013)

But seriously it would be nice if we got to know info on this movie....  

@Sauron

Space ninjas? Why not space pirate ninjas?


----------



## G (Oct 9, 2013)

Obito Gaiden the Movie pls


----------



## Addy (Oct 9, 2013)

Sauron said:


> I want space ninjas attack Konoha, it's sounds so stupid it could be fun.



demon space ninjas........ with dragons :ignoramus


----------



## Deynard (Oct 9, 2013)

Addy said:


> demon space ninjas........ with dragons :ignoramus


Naruto Shippuuden Movie 7: Dungeons & Dragons

Bad luck Naruto - go to dungeon and meets dragon.


----------



## Darc (Oct 9, 2013)

I think the last one I watched was with some flying ninjas attacking and Naruto n Sasuke fought together at the end against some black monster? I can't remember its been awhile, not sure what number movie that was, but I remember I didn't wanna see another.


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 9, 2013)

Darc said:


> I think the last one I watched was with some flying ninjas attacking and Naruto n Sasuke fought together at the end against some black monster? I can't remember its been awhile, not sure what number movie that was, but I remember I didn't wanna see another.


That was movie 2 I believe. I'm kind of hoping this movie serves as an epilogue to the series(if it ends before next April).


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 9, 2013)

Addy said:


> demon space ninjas........ with dragons :ignoramus



That actually sounds awesome. :ignoramus


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Oct 9, 2013)

anyone know when info on this movie is even going to be released? 

feels like forever since we had any...


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2013)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> anyone know when info on this movie is even going to be released?
> 
> feels like forever since we had any...



well, i remember that each naruto movie i followed released new info at the end of a year in the old days. since i lost interest, i can't remember if it continued doing so with each movie. 

i remember these teasers they would release having nothing to do with the movie or little. for example, first teaser has naruto dying against shadowy figures....... and that was so bullshit  

buuuuuuuut REAL info would release right after the DVD release of last year's movie in april. not sure if they did the same with road to ninja after blood prison DVD release last year 

and since there is no movie this year (thanks chikara arc of shit )....... i can't say when we will get info for sure.

but expect between now and the end of this year  in december or in april.

regardless, we have to wait :/


----------



## Combine (Oct 10, 2013)

They didn't release any RtN info until the spring of the year it came out. I dunno if that'll hold true for this time or if they'll do a bs teaser like they used to which would come at the very end of the year.


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2013)

Combine said:


> They didn't release any RtN info until the spring of the year it came out. I dunno if that'll hold true for this time or if they'll do a bs teaser like they used to which would come at the very end of the year.



so they didn't release a teaser back then in december? 

if not then good because these teasers are very misleading.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Oct 10, 2013)

So we won't get news for a while then?

Strange considering the Chikara DvDs already came out if I recall correctly


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2013)

chikara is a special case. I think the dvds came out many months ago. maybe even before anime team started workingon the new movie.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Oct 10, 2013)

No Chikara came out a while after the movie was announced. I know because I was anticipating it's release...


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Nov 28, 2013)

There needs to be news on this movie now!!! 

When can we expect news?!


----------



## Iruel (Nov 29, 2013)

never.
/10


----------



## ASYM638 (Nov 29, 2013)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> There needs to be news on this movie now!!!
> 
> When can we expect news?!



*Instead of that, they have posted news about the new Storm game... What a lame!!*


----------



## Monna (Nov 29, 2013)

Maybe we'll hear something at Jump Festa?


----------



## ASYM638 (Nov 29, 2013)

Jane Crocker said:


> Maybe we'll hear something at Jump Festa?



*Hope so... *


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Nov 30, 2013)

@jane

when is jump festa? 

@ASYM

Well I love storm so I'm ok with that


----------



## ASYM638 (Nov 30, 2013)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> @jane
> 
> when is jump festa?
> 
> ...


*
Jump Festa will be held in this December, for the game I love Storm as well, but I was expecting that we would get some news about the new movie instead of that.*


----------



## Addy (Nov 30, 2013)

last time we got news at fiesta, we got a cg naruto ova I think.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Nov 30, 2013)

This is the friggin TENTH Nartuo movie. You'd think they'd put more effort in advertising.


----------



## Addy (Nov 30, 2013)

two words... bleach 10th movie


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Nov 30, 2013)

oh. I don't watch bleach so I had no idea 

....

THATS THREE WORDS


----------



## Addy (Nov 30, 2013)

10th is  a number so it does not count


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Nov 30, 2013)

"Tenth" is a word though 

Let's see....if Kishi is writing this move this means a couple things.....

1. No magical Rasengan like all the other movies
2. No stupid princess
3. 60% chance of Akatsuki cameo
4. Focus on actual canon characters



Also, Kishimoto made this character that is to be in storm Revolution: (bottom left silhouettes)


Maybe they'll be in the movie?? 

One is the human form and one is the animal form. Looks like a puppet Naruto that can transform into some kind of flaming puppet fox. 

If this is an actual character then....


----------



## Addy (Nov 30, 2013)

new character models look loke something from ps1 era


----------



## Monna (Nov 30, 2013)

It looks like some sort of mokujin that can transform in to a quasi bijuu.

I have a theory but it involves referencing manga spoilers.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 30, 2013)

Whos that Pok?mon?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Nov 30, 2013)

It's Entei! 



Entei! Entei!


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Dec 2, 2013)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> It's Entei!
> 
> 
> 
> Entei! Entei!



LMFAO! Genius.


----------



## Deynard (Dec 3, 2013)

Could you guys stop offtoping about new game in thread Movie 2014 ? This characters is only in game, specially designed by Kishi. It was annouced few days ago.


----------



## Addy (Dec 3, 2013)

it is  a possibility these characters being in the movie.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 3, 2013)

What addy said. Why would Kishi introduce that character out of nowhere? Possible it's from the future movie. hence why it's a silhouettes. Kishi IS writing the movie


----------



## Addy (Dec 3, 2013)

i wonder if the new villain will be giant robot naruto and robot biju thingy


----------



## Deynard (Dec 4, 2013)

No there is no possibility that characters will be in movie, just stop. We are waiting here for some news about movie.

There had been a lot of games with "new" characters (for PSP or something) and not even one was in single movie.


----------



## Monna (Dec 4, 2013)

It's a slow thread. I don't think that discussion is hurting much


----------



## butcher50 (Dec 13, 2013)

Kage said:


> No...
> 
> It's very much about the character _and_ the universe he lives in. The manga isn't named after him because 'it's not about him' and the universe he lives in isn't called "Naruto" so the only logical conclusion...
> 
> ...



unfortunately the character of uzumaki naruto is beyond fucking bland, the epitome of boring and static as far as the sunny-bright superheroes go (sometimes to the point of being even worse then Kamijou Touma and that's saying something, MIND YOU i'm not implying that Uchiha Sasuke is any better these days), the thing is that his UNIVERSE contains far more colorful and interesting characters, so burning entire feature films on his annoying whisker-face over and over and over and over again is just puke-worthy.

yeah i said it.

watcha gonna do about it now ? naruto uzumaki is one of most pathetic excuses for a main hero in the history of shounen, even kishi has grown sick and tired writing him.

give me Rin of BlueExorcist, Ed of FullmetalAlchemist and Inugami of WolfGuy as the commanding/driving force of good in their stories.

but please stop centralizing every goddamn plot around Uzumaki Naruto, his character has been researched to death by now.


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2013)

butcher50 said:


> your naruto is fucking bland, boring and static (sometimes to the point of being even worse then Kamijou Touma and that's saying something), there are other characters far more colorful and interesting then to burn entire feature films on his over and over and over and over again.
> 
> yeah i said it.
> 
> ...



i once wanted to see a movie about naruto in the 2.5 years he was abcent. 

then......... naruto came back from said training and he didn't change jack shit. oh wait......... he can't control kyuubi now 

hell, sasuke and sakura changed more in those two years and i would i loved to see a movie about one of them. especially how sasuke became more cold (after he fought bee and before the kage arc). that would have made him or sakura look better. that is what i think filler movies or episodes should do. shed light on some character development that is never explained in the manga.


----------



## Deynard (Dec 13, 2013)

Addy said:


> i once wanted to see a movie about naruto in the 2.5 years he was abcent.
> 
> then......... naruto came back from said training and he didn't change jack shit. oh wait......... he can't control kyuubi now
> 
> hell, sasuke and sakura changed more in those two years and i would i loved to see a movie about one of them. especially how sasuke became more cold (after he fought bee and before the kage arc). that would have made him or sakura look better. that is what i think filler movies or episodes should do. shed light on some character development that is never explained in the manga.



Don't forget about most important what happened during this 2,5 years. Hinata's breasts got bigger and we want to see how it was.


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2013)

Deynard said:


> Don't forget about most important what happened during this 2,5 years. Hinata's breasts got bigger and we want to see how it was.



yeah, was it because of her DNA or implants or sucking too much!!!!!!!


----------



## Deynard (Dec 13, 2013)

Addy said:


> yeah, was it because of her DNA or implants or sucking too much!!!!!!!


----------



## butcher50 (Dec 13, 2013)

judging by his expression, it's the last one.


----------



## Combine (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm now wondering if "Mecha Naruto" and "Mecha Kurama" are going to be the focus of the movie?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReKxw2e8Nyg&feature=youtu.be&a[/YOUTUBE]

Though that just means more "Dark Naruto" antagonist yet again, lol


----------



## Monna (Dec 20, 2013)

Holy shit 

I'd be lying if I said that wasn't a good idea.


----------



## Monna (Dec 20, 2013)

Lol what are you complaining about? It looks pretty cool. 

Also the franchise is called Naruto. Boo hoo


----------



## butcher50 (Dec 20, 2013)

Jane Crocker said:


> Lol what are you complaining about? It looks pretty cool.



for those who don't give a damn about the general series by now, yeah it's cool.



Jane Crocker said:


> Also the franchise is called Naruto. Boo hoo



that's no longer an excuse to keep on denying the right to self-determination of other characters in this show.

the whole "it's called Naruto" is not enough anymore, this universe has grown too big and diverse for that to stay acceptable.

give us another reason other then the messiah centrist title.


----------



## Monna (Dec 20, 2013)

Actually, the manga has become more about Naruto than ever. Seeing how powerful he is, it only makes sense that his opposition would be things that could naturally match him, like alternate universe evil Naruto or Mecha Naruto.

This is getting off topic though as I highly doubt the movie will be about the mecha Naruto that is in the new Storm game.


----------



## butcher50 (Dec 20, 2013)

Jane Crocker said:


> Actually, the manga has become more about Naruto than ever. Seeing how powerful he is, it only makes sense that his opposition would be things that could naturally match him, like alternate universe evil Naruto or Mecha Naruto.



i'm not fucking talking about the damn current storyline (Child of prophecy fulfilling his deus ex machina destiny............this shit is worse then cliche)

i'm taking about the richness of detail this fictional universe has to offer that is OTHER then one specific uzumaki naruto.


----------



## Weapon (Dec 20, 2013)

Does anyone know if this is going to be somewhat sort of canon like RTN? Is it written by Kishimoto?

Haven't done much research on it,


----------



## darkap89 (Dec 21, 2013)

I don't think that is movie or tv related.

But holy shit, this is awesome.

Warn: big image

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Addy (Dec 21, 2013)

dark mecha naruto looks fun in the game but as a movie? really? 

then again, maybe anruto turns into a mecha and everyone has to stop him. now that would be a twist :amazed

but it will end up being a narusaku flick :/


----------



## Weapon (Dec 21, 2013)

If they make the movie about that Mecha stuff then it's going to be bloody garbage, worst spin off idea ever.


----------



## Addy (Dec 21, 2013)

it's not that bad. mayve it will be mecha naruto universe where there mecha hinata boobies


----------



## Addy (Dec 21, 2013)

^^
Solidly naruhina? 

... you be starting   a paring war? 

Buuuut meh, even with mecha naruto, I think the movie will suck like every other movie :/


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 21, 2013)

@weaponess

yes it shall be written by Kishimoto


----------



## Megu-Nee (Dec 21, 2013)

omg HAHAHA  I lost it at the _naruto beam_ part


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 21, 2013)

I honestly don't think that's the villain of the movie. If that were the case, the movie would be revealed at the same time.


Meaning an akatsuki movie is still possible


----------



## Malicious Friday (Dec 21, 2013)

Invention of the gun

Boom! 10th movie right there!


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 21, 2013)

There are already guns in Naruto.... In the Zabuza arc


----------



## Malicious Friday (Dec 21, 2013)

No there aren't...

Prove it!


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 21, 2013)

Can we count Asura Path's Rocket Launcher as well?


----------



## Addy (Dec 21, 2013)

Well, at least itachi is gonna be in it


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 21, 2013)

that mecha Naruto thing is so fucking stupid


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 21, 2013)

@addy

how do u know?


----------



## Addy (Dec 21, 2013)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> @addy
> 
> how do u know?



Poster has names.

It laso says namco on it which is the name of the game company which I severely doubt has anything to do with the movie 

In other words, I believe this is game exclusive and not seeing studio perots name on it supports that idea.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 21, 2013)

@addy

 an arc in storm revolution. Nothing to do with the movie.

Either way it looks retarded.

And of course Itachi is in it


----------



## eluna (Dec 21, 2013)

Addy said:


> ^^
> 
> Buuuut meh, even with mecha naruto, I think the movie will suck like every other movie :/


After the huge disapoint I get after RTN I don't doubt the next movie will suck, I already lose my hope


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 21, 2013)

Am I the only one who genuinely loved Road to Ninja?  I savored every Akatsuki Cameo I got.


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Dec 21, 2013)

_Road to Ninja_ had plenty of great Naruto and Sakura moments. You don't often get to see those two interact anymore, despite having such a strong bond. It's a shame.


----------



## Monna (Dec 21, 2013)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> Am I the only one who genuinely loved Road to Ninja?  I savored every Akatsuki Cameo I got.


I loved the movie. It was good besides Sakura getting so much undeserved screen time.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 21, 2013)

I agree with above posts^

And it was nice to see a bit of Naruto's depressed/angry side.


----------



## Combine (Dec 21, 2013)

Road to Ninja was great fanservice. 

It stands up so much better overall than Chikara that's for sure, which is sad since Chikara has the nicer animation/art and better fights.


Also, Rinnegan Asura path already set the bar for mechas in this universe. Go rewatch how Nagato could become a cyborg with it


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 21, 2013)

^and sexy naked Hidan 

and it is for that biased reason I believed Chikara> RTN


----------



## Combine (Dec 21, 2013)

If that's the only standard you're going by. I still don't feel it'd be enough to excuse the absolute inanity that the rest of the film is, with its boring shitty subplots of children and fatsos. The fact that Hidan was criminally underused adds another knock against it.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 21, 2013)

Yeah his "fight" with Shikamaru in the chikara thing was a joke. It was virtually non-existant. And the children were just augh 

But it had way better fights than Road to ninja. The fights in road to ninja were terrible.


----------



## Addy (Dec 21, 2013)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> @addy
> 
> an arc in storm revolution. Nothing to do with the movie.
> 
> ...



I would like to see it regardless because all naruto movies are retarded but this time itachi and sasukes names are on it  and not Liek RTN


----------



## Addy (Dec 21, 2013)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> Am I the only one who genuinely loved Road to Ninja?  I savored every Akatsuki Cameo I got.



But that is the thing.... all I liked was akatsuki and charasasuke which was 5 minutes...... out of 90 minutes 

If they wanted an alternative universe then do an alternative universe, a  what if story but dont put real naruto and sakura  into these universes.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 22, 2013)

That movie also had very bad animation.


----------



## Monna (Dec 22, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> That movie also had very bad animation.


The Naruto movies have looked rather crappy since Inheritors of the Will of Fire.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 22, 2013)

What the fuck did I just watch, Mecha Naruto  Holy shit it's just so stupid.  I can't take that thing seriously. Joke of the year people.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Dec 22, 2013)

naruto will assult mecha-naruto
sounds like bad pr0n
think i'll watch


----------



## Addy (Dec 22, 2013)

Mecha penis


----------



## Combine (Dec 22, 2013)

Addy said:


> But that is the thing.... all I liked was akatsuki and charasasuke which was 5 minutes...... out of 90 minutes
> 
> If they wanted an alternative universe then do an alternative universe, a  what if story but dont put real naruto and sakura  into these universes.


That's what I had hoped RTN was going to be initially, especially with the early marketing focus on the Akatsuki and the alternate characters.

But then Kishi gonna Kishi and made it a genjutsu world with fakes and the story focus mostly on Naruto with his parents. But even the Naruto moments with his parents weren't entirely genuine and didn't feel right since he knew they were phonies from the start and only somewhat warmed up to them. 

I never felt he was really "torn" about staying in the world which seemingly was the whole point of Tobi's plan ("one would never fight against their own desires") and the film didn't pull off a convincing "internal turmoil" at all.

And yeah, the final Menma/BlackKyuubi/Tobi battle was so lame. Menma goes from overpowered to being beat with one punch despite not being hurt at all.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 22, 2013)

I would love a movie of AU Naruto like Addy said, only it took place in modern, real life tokyo. And there would be car chases and akatsuki would be hit men in suits shooting from helicoptors while Naruto was at highschool. Like  that Naruto high school omake that Studio Pierrot made.


----------



## Spica (Dec 22, 2013)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> I would love a movie of AU Naruto like Addy said, only it took place in modern, real life tokyo. And there would be car chases and akatsuki would be hit men in suits shooting from helicoptors while Naruto was at highschool. Like  that Naruto high school omake that Studio Pierrot made.



God, what I would do for a Konoha Gakuen sequel.


----------



## Combine (Dec 22, 2013)

.....why does so much bad fanfiction revolve around people's desire to take any shounen series and turn it into a highschool drama?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 22, 2013)

@combine

Highschool drama? Naw Im talking about bombs/guns/car chases/ bank robbing/mafia in tokyo. Nardo just happens to be a highschooler


----------



## Spica (Dec 22, 2013)

Combine said:


> .....why does so much bad fanfiction revolve around people's desire to take any shounen series and turn it into a highschool drama?



Self-insert fantasies.


----------



## Zumoku (Dec 23, 2013)

Any idea on how long we will have to wait for the english subtitles? That is, how long after it is released.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 26, 2013)

Damn, Kishi didn't reveal anything.


----------



## Iruel (Dec 26, 2013)

RtN is still the best nardo movie. Not that thats saying much.


----------



## Addy (Dec 26, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Damn, Kishi didn't reveal anything.



i remember the old days where we would get a teaser about the movie............. then again, that teaser had nothing to do with the movie when more info was revealed


----------



## Monna (Dec 26, 2013)

Combine said:


> .....why does so much bad fanfiction revolve around people's desire to take any shounen series and turn it into a highschool drama?





Scarlet Ammo said:


> @combine
> 
> Highschool drama? Naw Im talking about bombs/guns/car chases/ bank robbing/mafia in tokyo. Nardo just happens to be a highschooler


A "badass" highschool AU would be pretty cool and amusing. Think Cromartie High but Naruto.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 6, 2014)

Naruto beam? wtf.


----------



## Addy (Jan 17, 2014)

no new info about the movie?


----------



## lacey (Jan 21, 2014)

Combine said:


> I'm now wondering if "Mecha Naruto" and "Mecha Kurama" are going to be the focus of the movie?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReKxw2e8Nyg&feature=youtu.be&a[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Though that just means more "Dark Naruto" antagonist yet again, lol



_What the *fuck*._  I don't even _know_ at this point.

Here's hoping for more news at some point though.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 22, 2014)

I read somewhere that Mecha Naruto was Kishi's idea. What was he smoking really


----------



## Deynard (Jan 22, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> I read somewhere that Mecha Naruto was Kishi's idea. What was he smoking really



On Jump Festa he said that he invented Mecha-Naruto and Mecha-Kurama because he really likes Godzilla. But Mecha-Naruto is offtop here. Don't make me false hope that someone found something about movie by refreshing this thread with talk abou Mecha-Kurama :<


----------



## calimike (Jan 22, 2014)

Coud be...!?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 22, 2014)

Yea I'm quite fond of the cover

Kishi into mechas these days.



Deynard said:


> On Jump Festa he said that he invented Mecha-Naruto and Mecha-Kurama because he really likes Godzilla. But Mecha-Naruto is offtop here. Don't make me false hope that someone found something about movie by refreshing this thread with talk abou Mecha-Kurama :<



I got the false hope too  Then might as well say something.


----------



## calimike (Jan 22, 2014)

calimike said:


> Coud be...!?



Naruto movie is based on Elysium?


----------



## Monna (Jan 22, 2014)

So this thing called Elysium is what the newest manga chapter referenced? Interesting...

Doubt it will have anything to do with the upcoming movie though.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 22, 2014)

You sure it's Elysium? I never saw the resemblance.

Edit: Wait, nevermind, saw the wording  Still never thought about it though. Kishi must really like the movie. I find the movie not too bad but not too great either.


----------



## Odie Esty (Jan 25, 2014)

As a follow up to District 9 I found Elysium really lacking, but I thought the reference was cute.

So what's going on with this film? anything other than 'it exist' yet?


----------



## Monna (Jan 26, 2014)

Odie Esty said:


> As a follow up to District 9 I found Elysium really lacking, but I thought the reference was cute.
> 
> So what's going on with this film? anything other than 'it exist' yet?


There was nothing at jump festa, nothing when shonen jump returned for the 2014 year. Really, who knows when they will reveal anything about this movie.

This thread was created in 2012 and is already at 14 pages with zero information. It's gotta be soon...


----------



## Xin (Jan 26, 2014)

I expected more from road to Ninja tbh. 

I hope the next one will be better.


----------



## Addy (Jan 26, 2014)

Kishi did say he read the elusyim book before if I recall right


----------



## Addy (Jan 26, 2014)

Btw, elesyum is a great movie


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 26, 2014)

Odie Esty said:


> As a follow up to District 9 I found Elysium really lacking, but I thought the reference was cute.
> 
> So what's going on with this film? anything other than 'it exist' yet?



Off topic: It was because of District 9 that I watched Elysium, I expected something great... it was meh. District 9 was really awesome, one of my favorites


----------



## Zumoku (Jan 28, 2014)

Sauron said:


> I am wondering why they chose to skip a year now? Are they low on budget or do they think the anime will be in so important point that they must put good animation for it?  (this should have happened during Pain's Invasion arc)
> 
> Either way I guess next canon episodes deserve good animation since Naruto will be quite badass.



Omg Pain's invasion arc! unf  
That arc will probably be one of those things that get remade in the future lol, it was just too epic.


----------



## Odie Esty (Jan 28, 2014)

I assume they're skipping a year because of sheer animation quality, which hasn't been stellar lately. When are they gonna animate nine tails mode too not look cheap?


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2014)

Odie Esty said:


> I assume they're skipping a year because of sheer animation quality, which hasn't been stellar lately. When are they gonna animate nine tails mode too not look cheap?



i thought the naruto and kyuubi fusion was like a CG power rangers rip off


----------



## Odie Esty (Jan 29, 2014)

Addy said:


> i thought the naruto and kyuubi fusion was like a CG power rangers rip off



the CG in Naruto is really trashy. Do you think Westaboos in Japan lament the lack of CGI in their native countries like Weeaboos here do with animation?

The whole Nine-Tails Mode is really disappointing. The games make it look really cool very easily, but he anime felt he next o put a fire around him the whole time and it makes everything look slow.


----------



## Naiki (Jan 29, 2014)

I bet the setting is going to be sort of like an epilogue. Something pertaining to what happens like a couple of years after the war and it casts the characters as a bit older and experienced. I would love to see how much Naruto matured after several years.


----------



## Iruel (Jan 29, 2014)

Naiki said:


> I bet the setting is going to be sort of like an epilogue. Something pertaining to what happens like a couple of years after the war and it casts the characters as a bit older and experienced. I would love to see how much Naruto matured after several years.



No i doubt it will be out after the series is over...


----------



## Odie Esty (Jan 29, 2014)

Although an epilogue film will probably happen, but even December is too soon for the series to end at this rate.

The 6th movie was apparently the highest grossing naruto film since the first. Maybe they're doing what the video games industry can't and taking a year off so they don't run out of steam. Maybe they figured out Kishimoto has some weird draw to him and are having him be more involved.


----------



## RockSauron (Jan 29, 2014)

Odie Esty said:


> Although an epilogue film will probably happen, but even December is too soon for the series to end at this rate.
> 
> The 6th movie was apparently the highest grossing naruto film since the first. Maybe they're doing what the video games industry can't and taking a year off so they don't run out of steam. Maybe they figured out Kishimoto has some weird draw to him and are having him be more involved.



I imagine Chikara was to be 2013's movie, but for whatever reason was judged to not be worthy of a theatrical release (I don't think Blood Prison did well?) so they cut it into 6 episodes.


----------



## Odie Esty (Jan 29, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> I imagine Chikara was to be 2013's movie, but for whatever reason was judged to not be worthy of a theatrical release (I don't think Blood Prison did well?) so they cut it into 6 episodes.



Which sucks, because Chikara is fucking great. That arc does not get it's due.


----------



## Spica (Jan 29, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> I imagine Chikara was to be 2013's movie, but for whatever reason was judged to not be worthy of a theatrical release (I don't think Blood Prison did well?) so they cut it into 6 episodes.



What do people want to see? Random fillerish storyline or alternate universe fanservice?


----------



## Monna (Jan 29, 2014)

Chikara was soooo bad. Completely terrible. I bet who ever is in charge of the Naruto movie releases saw it and was like "HA!" and made sure that trash never made it to theaters.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 5, 2014)

^Hey. Chikara was the best filler we got since the Kakashi unmasking


----------



## Monna (Feb 5, 2014)

^Maybe if you only count the part where Sakura got punched in the face


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 6, 2014)

^

Well Yeah that and some other obvious parts


----------



## Hiatus (Feb 6, 2014)

It still bamboozles me how people can even doubt that Chikara was supposed to be a movie. I mean, sure, Pierrot aren't known to make the best of decisions when it comes to how the budget should be split, but do people really think that they would produce 6 episodes of pure filler with _that_ art and animation quality just for the heck of it? Not to talk about the plot...the Kyuubi going full nine tails just for a filler arc? Even if it was just a clone? I think even SP would draw the line there.

Honestly, I actually kinda liked Chikara...well, to begin with. I liked the more sinister take on shinobis' powers and Kabutos' Edo Tensei army when compared to regular people. I liked the idea of the Kyuubi clone showing just how terrifying the Kyuubi is without wrecking the plot by having Naruto go mental for no reason. I liked that the rest of the Konoha 11 got to play a part. The fight scenes were good. The mood was good. I actually felt the story had potential. Then, somewhere around episode 4 or 5, it just...fell apart. The crying kids went beyond mood-tool and just became plain annoying. The writing started becoming more stilted and clich?, losing momentum. And worst of all, it ended up being _another one_ of those "clich?, token fillain acquires ancient weapon in an attempt to rule the world". 

I still haven't watched the last episode, because I just got so disappointed over the turn the story took. It started out good, with a lot of potential, but eventually lost momentum before falling flat on its face. Shame really, since I'm generally not too hard on fillers and movies, and genuinely like some of them.

>Off-topic rant


----------



## eyeknockout (Feb 7, 2014)

Hiatus said:


> It still bamboozles me how people can even doubt that Chikara was supposed to be a movie. I mean, sure, Pierrot aren't known to make the best of decisions when it comes to how the budget should be split, but do people really think that they would produce 6 episodes of pure filler with _that_ art and animation quality just for the heck of it? Not to talk about the plot...the Kyuubi going full nine tails just for a filler arc? Even if it was just a clone? I think even SP would draw the line there.
> 
> Honestly, I actually kinda liked Chikara...well, to begin with. I liked the more sinister take on shinobis' powers and Kabutos' Edo Tensei army when compared to regular people. I liked the idea of the Kyuubi clone showing just how terrifying the Kyuubi is without wrecking the plot by having Naruto go mental for no reason. I liked that the rest of the Konoha 11 got to play a part. The fight scenes were good. The mood was good. I actually felt the story had potential. Then, somewhere around episode 4 or 5, it just...fell apart. The crying kids went beyond mood-tool and just became plain annoying. The writing started becoming more stilted and clich?, losing momentum. And worst of all, it ended up being _another one_ of those "clich?, token fillain acquires ancient weapon in an attempt to rule the world".
> 
> ...



I agree completely, i thought chikara power was very good at the beginning even better than some canon material. Then somewhere in the middle of the 4th episode i started to fall asleep and that's when i realized that the filler was no longer interesting.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 7, 2014)

What I believed was that Chikara is a scrapped off movie because the animation team probably thought, let's face it, it sucks. At least no one would complain if they throw it into the series as fillers. Ta daa


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 7, 2014)

I actually loved Chikara.


----------



## Addy (Feb 7, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> What I believed was that Chikara is a scrapped off movie because the animation team probably thought, let's face it, it sucks. At least no one would complain if they throw it into the series as fillers. Ta daa



we need an akatsuki script even if it sucks


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 7, 2014)

Welp I'm happy that there's Akatsuki, else I might not even watch it


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 7, 2014)

Really you can tell Chikara was supposed to be a movie simply because Naruto uses another rasengan variant. 


And yeah Chikara was only good because animation + akatsuki.

And by akatsuki I mean my nekkid husband and Dei-chan.


----------



## Combine (Feb 7, 2014)

I still think Chikara was planned and had begun production as the official movie for 2012, then late in the game they got that collaboration with Kishi going for Road to Ninja and moved forward with that as the movie, but because so much work went into Chikara already, they decided to finish it for the anime rather than scrap it. It shows that quality-wise, the Chikara art/animation was above Road to Ninja.

Chikara definitely had all the "elements" of a typical movie. Filler villain seeking to obtain power, dumb side characters, special power-up for Naruto (incomplete Kyuubi-mode, which actually looked cooler than regular Kyuubi mode for some reason, guessing animation quality) and special Rasengan finisher (incomplete Bijuu-ball).

Profit-wise though, Pierrot definitely made the right call making RtN the movie considering how well it did at the box office.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 7, 2014)

RtN did well because of:

1.) good advertising 
2.) focusing on canon characters
3.) including akatsuki and Sasuke
4.) was written by kishimoto so basically canon
5.) drawn in a style naruto viewers are use to. Chikara was animated well but the shading and such didn't emit the "naruto" look. Even if the animation kinda sucked in RtN, Viewers were used to it.
6.) had a canon major villain. Yeah Kabuto was in Chikara, but it was a weird version and he played an almost minor role...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 7, 2014)

What got me into RtN was the parallel world though. Something I thought Naruto would never have. But I guess if even Mecha Naruto can be made, anything is possible now.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 7, 2014)

^
I keep thinking ur username says Hakuna Matata. 

The parallel world aspect never interested me.

A modern day naruto AU on the other hand would make me throw money at the screen. Even the Rock Lee spin-off has it (as seen in my signature)


----------



## Addy (Feb 8, 2014)

^i just noticed his name isn't hakuna matata :rofl


----------



## Deynard (Feb 8, 2014)

Addy said:


> ^i just noticed his name isn't hakuna matata :rofl



You guys have to joking to don't notice that his name is similar to title of second opening of first series Naruto, Asian Kung-Fu Generation - Haruka Kanata. Only no Naruto fans are making laugh about it resembles hakuna matata.



Backing to movie. I checked and we always getting trailers and info about movies in march/april so probably in next month something new will appear about movie.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 8, 2014)

@Daynard

I don't really remember the openings of Naruto because I mainly read the manga 

And that's great to hear! I can't wait for the trailer!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 10, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> ^
> I keep thinking ur username says Hakuna Matata.





Addy said:


> ^i just noticed his name isn't hakuna matata :rofl


 

A lot of people thought it's Hakuna Matata. I was considering changing it but someone told me not to.  

I created this account when I was...15? I had no idea what username to put then somehow it came to my mind and I spelt it wrong. 



> The parallel world aspect never interested me.
> 
> A modern day naruto AU on the other hand would make me throw money at the screen. Even the Rock Lee spin-off has it (as seen in my signature)


I certainly love the rock lee spin off. Actually I'm open for all kind of aspect for Naruto.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 10, 2014)

^yes. Let's hope the new movie is creative 

and has akatsuki


----------



## Monna (Feb 10, 2014)

Let's hope this movie isn't just some myth


----------



## Addy (Feb 14, 2014)

yeah, I would like a movie bout characters we know with villains we know.


----------



## Xeogran (Feb 14, 2014)

It would be amazing if the movie could focus on all of the Jinchuuriki. We know shiz about most of their lifes, despite them being important for the plot.

Naruto, Killer Bee and Gaara, yeah. Maybe Utakata if we count filler. But the rest is developed pretty lackluster-y.
Poor Fuu


----------



## Monna (Feb 14, 2014)

If they made a jinchuriki movie, it would probably as bad as the generic filler awfulness that was the Utakata arc, unfortunately. I'd rather the characters be left the way they are than be fleshed out in such an uninspired manner.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 14, 2014)

Madara-centric movie, or at the very least one with him as the main villain.

Won't happen but it's the only way that I'd watch it.


----------



## Weapon (Feb 14, 2014)

Since we got ANBU stuff now going on, had Jinchurikee recently and a lot of the other stuff covered I want to see a story about Hagoromo travelling the world teaching and understanding Chakra and his battle with 10 Tails.


----------



## Monna (Feb 14, 2014)

Weaponess said:


> Since we got ANBU stuff now going on, had Jinchurikee recently and a lot of the other stuff covered I want to see a story about Hagoromo travelling the world teaching and understanding Chakra and his battle with 10 Tails.


The story isn't over so some of this stuff might actually be covered in the manga.


----------



## ARGUS (Feb 15, 2014)

i honestly would prefer to have a canon based movie,, where the movie itself provides a lot of  depth to some of the uncovered stuff in the manga,,,
be it regarding Madara & Hashirama,,,, SO6P creating the ninja world,,, The akatsuki slowly recruiting more members and being the one of the biggest criminal organisations,, and seeing its leaders in action,, or Madara himself with the akatsuki as a whole
this movie better be amazing


----------



## Addy (Feb 15, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara-centric movie, or at the very least one with him as the main villain.
> 
> Won't happen but it's the only way that I'd watch it.



unless  it is written by kishi, not canon madara will suck.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 15, 2014)

But the movie is being written by Kishi.


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 15, 2014)

No updates about the movie huh? Whats the hold up?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 15, 2014)

^apparently we can expect some news in march/april


----------



## Addy (Feb 15, 2014)

yeah, around the time the DVD for last year's movie is released.  

although, there is no DVD this year so we might wait until june or july~ 

then again, i think they might sell the kakashi filler arc as  a DVD to compensaet for last year's movie no happening. the filler arc is actually better than all movies combined so i hope it sells


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Mar 27, 2014)

ehi if the do the same as the other movies, next week we should have the first trailer right?


----------



## Deynard (Mar 28, 2014)

Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> ehi if the do the same as the other movies, next week we should have the first trailer right?



This scan -  - appeared on 21st of march 2012 (movie came out on 28th of july).

So we should have already first info about 10th movie if you go the same way as latest movie.


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 4, 2014)

Still no news? Weird!
Maybe the movie will be out in September-November.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 4, 2014)

The movie will not be released in summer! I can only say this. I know the exact release day, but I can not say it because there is still information prohibition. Sorry.


----------



## Deynard (Apr 4, 2014)

Hiruko93 said:


> I know the exact release day, but I can not say it because there is still information prohibition. Sorry.



Much information, such secret, big lie.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 4, 2014)

> Much information, such secret, big lie.



No lie. It will be towards the end of the year. And when the release date will be official, you will realize that I am not a liar.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 4, 2014)

^seems legit.


----------



## Combine (Apr 5, 2014)

Hiruko was pretty legit in giving news on Road to Ninja so it's all good.

Definitely makes sense since there's been absolutely zero word on the film yet, and we're in April now. Usually you'd have had some murmurs or quick teases by now, especially for a summer release.

So if it is releasing later in the year, that sounds more plausible.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 5, 2014)

Whatever it is it better be an akatsuki movie


----------



## Sango-chan (Apr 5, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> Whatever it is it better be an akatsuki movie



But the Akatsuki already had their time to shine in RTN.


----------



## Addy (Apr 5, 2014)

it better be an akatsuki movie  

if not,  an itachi sama movie


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 6, 2014)

like Hidan's one "hyaaaa" counts as a proper time


----------



## Combine (Apr 6, 2014)

Sango-chan said:


> But the Akatsuki already had their time to shine in RTN.


They sure shone brightly for those 3 minutes of screen time 

Whatever it is, I just hope Pierrot is done trying to shoehorn these films into the timeline somehow. 

Granted, Blood Prison and Road to Ninja broke the chronology of events, but they still tried to remain formulaic towards a certain spot within the main timeline.

Besides, no clue how they can make a movie with regards to the current point in the manga or anime. They've been dancing around the whole War arc for three years now. Blood Prison, Road to Ninja, and Chikara were all made to be events that take place prior to the war, they clearly haven't had an idea of what to do.

Maybe that's why they needed 2 years to figure it out.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 6, 2014)

Hopefully with Bijuu Mode Naruto action that we had yet see Naruto in his Bijuu chakra mode.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 6, 2014)

I wonder what kind of Rasengan Naruto will have this time


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 6, 2014)

I want to see Ino in this movie..


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 22, 2014)

maybe it is an akatsuki movie. If it has a late release, it would release around the same time as storm revolution which is about akatsuki


----------



## Addy (Apr 22, 2014)

we see itachi's lover


----------



## BiggsDarklighter (Apr 22, 2014)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> I want to see Ino in this movie..



Hear, hear. I want Ino to light up the big screen in this movie.


----------



## The Undying (Apr 22, 2014)

It'll be a movie about the rookies as adults because fuck you I said so.


----------



## RockSauron (Apr 22, 2014)

The Undying said:


> It'll be a movie about the rookies as adults because fuck you I said so.



If the anime were already done, I would concur.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 22, 2014)

@addy

lol i love how people emphasis on Itachi's lover when she is literally an after thought of kishimoto.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> maybe it is an akatsuki movie. If it has a late release, it would release around the same time as storm revolution which is about akatsuki





Scarlet Ammo said:


> @addy
> 
> lol i love how people emphasis on Itachi's lover when she is literally an after thought of kishimoto.



So is Hidan and the Akatsuki but you don't seem to acknowledge that


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 22, 2014)

Addy said:


> we see itachi's lover



I think we already know who that is

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 23, 2014)

@tomato

you little slut


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 23, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> @tomato
> 
> you little slut



you set yourself up 

I only was helping the fans of Itachi's lover


----------



## Sunspear7 (Apr 23, 2014)

Itachi's lover  Wasn't he like 13 when he blitzed the Uchiha? 

Though in anime 6 year old Itachi has a deeper voice than some of the adults so  who cares about logic.


----------



## Spica (Apr 23, 2014)

THE ANIME HAS SPOKEN, HE HAD NO GIRLFRIEND KISHI LIED


----------



## Monna (Apr 23, 2014)

Implying this movie will even exist, let alone feature Itachi's _lover_.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 23, 2014)

It probably will just feature fodder princess being saved by Naruto which once again Naruto will end up having in his fodder harem


why are you guys expecting anything different?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 23, 2014)

@punk

you forgot the random new version of rasengan


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Apr 24, 2014)

Is it too much to ask to want Sasuke and/or Taka in this movie?


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm here for Sakura being featured again tbh


----------



## calimike (May 13, 2014)

Courtesy of MH



It's same one from TV Tokyo website two years ago. It's resurface


----------



## Monna (May 13, 2014)

It's really coming


----------



## Vicotex (May 13, 2014)

I hate to watch those kinda stuff


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2014)

red flames in the poster? 

it is going  to be a movie  about naruto and co leaving  the war to fight  another  filler dude


----------



## Deynard (May 13, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> It's really coming



But this poster hasn't changed since one december 2012. We know nothing new.


----------



## calimike (May 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> red flames in the poster?
> 
> it is going  to be a movie  about naruto and co leaving  the war to fight  another  filler dude



Sound like 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Clans War before found of fire country?


----------



## Monna (May 13, 2014)

calimike said:


> Sound like
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Something like that should be used for a filler arc imo.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (May 13, 2014)

i will not watch it, has been conned by kishi 2 times..... bond,RTN,...sasuke apperad only few minutes


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (May 13, 2014)

I have really high expectations on this movie especially the animation.

In One Piece the Strong World movie was similar advertised like Road To Ninja, with the mangaka writing a special chapter and the story of the movie. Strong World made so much money, that the next canon movie (One Piece Z) had really awesome animation, it was like a sakuga festival xP No joke, I was really impressed and knowing that Road To Ninja made lot of money and the new movie will be canon too, I really hope and expect studio pierrot doing something similar like toei and just going insane with the animation in this one.

Another similarity: They produced a One Piece Movie every year but between Strong World and One Piece Z there were 2 years production time (counting -1 year because of this 3D Strawhat movie) - the same irregularity we have now with this naruto movie.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 13, 2014)

BUT BUT BUT GUIZE

Its obvious what it's about! Look in the background!

[sp]Red Clouds [/sp]


----------



## Deynard (May 23, 2014)

From Pierrot facebook fanpage, it's something about movie or what? Or just Road to Ninja shit?


*Spoiler*: __ 





> 池袋シネマチ祭で劇場版NARUTO上映会＆トークイベント開催！
> 
> 6月6日～8日に開催される街イベント「池袋シネマチ祭」で7日（土）に『劇場版NARUTO‐ナルト‐ 大活劇！雪姫忍法帖だってばよ！！』（'04）を、8日（日）に『ROAD TO NINJA -NARUTO THE MOVIE-』（'12）を池袋シネマ・ロサにて上映します。
> さらに7日はゲストにうずまきナルト役の竹内順子さんをお呼びしてトークイベント＆ハイタッチ会を、8日は竹内順子さんと日向ネジ役の遠近孝一さんをお呼びしてトークイベントを予定しております。
> ...


----------



## Addy (May 23, 2014)

from the looks of it, i think it's a screening of road to ninja and an interview with narutos voice actor?


----------



## Signer (May 24, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> BUT BUT BUT GUIZE
> 
> Its obvious what it's about! Look in the background!
> 
> [sp]Red Clouds [/sp]



 Please be true!

But a clan-wars movie would be (not as) good as well, the clans in general always had potential to be fleshed out into something great, so a movie not soley focused upon Uchiha and Senju would be nice to watch.


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 21, 2014)

So we're more than half into this year.

Do you think they will somehow manage to announce, promote and release the movie during the second part? Or is it delayed to 2015?


----------



## Kony (Jun 21, 2014)

When I see that thread is re-up, I think there is something like 95% of chance there is still no news


----------



## Deynard (Jun 21, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> So we're more than half into this year.
> 
> Do you think they will somehow manage to announce, promote and release the movie during the second part? Or is it delayed to 2015?



Let's see. 

If movie are coming out standard as usual on *end of july/beginning of august *they also start promoting it on the *end of march/beginning of april *.

So if movie will come out at least on *december* this year they should start promoting it on *end of july/beginning of august* (4 month later than usual).


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 21, 2014)

I've been waiting forever.


----------



## Ko_Ko (Jun 21, 2014)

Revenge of Tiger Mizuki. 

With the single largest animation budget of any Japanese animated project in history. Animated by Miyazaki or the best team of artistic savants that money can find.

Should I ever amass a legitimate fortune, I WILL make the right connections and pay the right people to make this happen; with or without Kishimoto's blessing. I don't care. The future livelihood of my descendants will be stunted by this endeavor, and I've made peace with that.

Screencap this post right now and save it in a place where it may reasonably be kept for the next 10 years or so.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 22, 2014)

I am having doubts for it coming out this year if we're well into June and there is no information whatsoever about it.


----------



## Addy (Jun 22, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I am having doubts for it coming out this year if we're well into June and there is no information whatsoever about it.



if i recall right, the earliest news we got around this time was at the end of jully each year with an OP ED dedicated to the movie


----------



## Deynard (Jun 22, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I am having doubts for it coming out this year if we're well into June and there is no information whatsoever about it.




For god sake, just read what I said earier.



Deynard said:


> Let's see.
> 
> If movie are coming out standard as usual on *end of july/beginning of august *they also start promoting it on the *end of march/beginning of april *.
> 
> So if movie will come out at least on *december* this year they should start promoting it on *end of july/beginning of august* (4 month later than usual).


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 22, 2014)

Ko_Ko said:


> Revenge of Tiger Mizuki.
> 
> With the single largest animation budget of any Japanese animated project in history. Animated by Miyazaki or the best team of artistic savants that money can find.
> 
> ...



*screencaping*
can't wait to see it ,bro.

even if it does suck I can still say "still a better nardo movie than naruto shippuden blood prison".


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 22, 2014)

I'd say the worst Naruto movie was The Lost Tower, then Bonds. 

As long as I don't see another female character of the movie I'll be fine. RTN was a let down but at least it doesn't have the usual movie original female lead


----------



## Addy (Jun 22, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> I'd say the worst Naruto movie was The Lost Tower, then Bonds.
> 
> As long as I don't see another female character of the movie I'll be fine. RTN was a let down but at least it doesn't have the usual movie original female lead



RTN had akatsuki which makes it 1000000000 times better than the rest of the naruto movies.


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 22, 2014)

Fake Akatsuki both times + a forced SakuIta shipping


----------



## Addy (Jun 22, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> Fake Akatsuki both times + a forced SakuIta shipping



itasaku is still > your fav


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 22, 2014)

Even moreso than OroSuke?


----------



## Deynard (Jun 22, 2014)

Guys, please stop refreshing thread if you haven't news about movie,  my heart crying evry tim.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 15, 2014)

There will a great news in the next chapter! Look forward!


----------



## Trojan (Jul 15, 2014)

I really doubt the movie will be anything special. U_U


----------



## Addy (Jul 15, 2014)

Hiruko93 said:


> There will a great news in the next chapter! Look forward!



it said "a big announcement". nothing movie related but it is very likely that it is.


----------



## llazy77 (Jul 15, 2014)

What if the anime ends in september and the movie covers the rest of the manga


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 15, 2014)

^Can't. Manga isn't even over. I mean, unless Kishi told them what happened, which I highly doubt.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 15, 2014)

So have they even revealed the gimmick of this movie yet?


----------



## ASYM638 (Jul 15, 2014)

*I hope that this announcement will be related to the next movie... or something bigger like the fourth databook release date or so. Seems Madara is a main character for that movie.*


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 15, 2014)

ASYM638 said:


> I hope that this announcement will be related to the next movie... or something bigger like the fourth databook release date or so. *Seems Madara is a main character for that movie.*



Where did you hear this? I must know.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 16, 2014)

I can't wait for this movie! It's been 2 years we didn't get one! 

Although most of the movies are balls, I still look forward to them every year *sigh*


----------



## Deynard (Jul 16, 2014)

Oh yea, but still even if it will come this year you have to wait another 6-8 month till blu-ray will be released or watch it in japanese cinema.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 16, 2014)

llazy77 said:


> What if the anime ends in september and the movie covers the rest of the manga



NOT possible to fit the rest in a 1 and a half hour-2 hour movie.


----------



## neshru (Jul 16, 2014)

Besides, using a movie to close out the manga story would be a terrible idea that would make for a terrible movie. Can't see that happening.


----------



## calimike (Jul 16, 2014)

Naruto Movie 2014 is just pop up on TV Tokyo website few hours ago

 No update yet but more announce next week. Hope


----------



## ASYM638 (Jul 17, 2014)

calimike said:


> Naruto Movie 2014 is just pop up on TV Tokyo website few hours ago
> 
> No update yet but more announce next week. Hope




*This webpage becomes too old, you're two years late my buddy. And yeah, it'll be updated so soon. *


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 17, 2014)

Deynard said:


> Oh yea, but still even if it will come this year you have to wait another 6-8 month till blu-ray will be released or watch it in japanese cinema.



Yeah, but I at least want some news out of it. We got nothing. End of July is still so long.


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Jul 17, 2014)

Take two of these and call back in ten days.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 17, 2014)

Yuugi's Black Magician said:


> Take two of these and call back in ten days.



10 days from now is when the street date of the SJ featuring chapter 686 is coming out, no? That means the major announcement is definitely this.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 17, 2014)

Called it. I can't wait for it, must be epic if it takes them 2 years


----------



## RBL (Jul 18, 2014)

i please hope it's not all fanservice crap, like kushina and minato's appearing.

so far i've only liked part 1 movies and the very first one of shippuden.


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2014)

i hope it is an akatsuki movie. 


if not,  then at least no more filler characters


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 18, 2014)

A movie that's not fanservice or filler-character-oriented? Sure.


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> A movie that's not fanservice or filler-character-oriented? Sure.



for some reason, i think it will be a story written by a good writer but has nothing to do with naruto making it weird and look like a movie skinned with naruto.

that was the case for every naruto movie, especially the second.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 18, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> A movie that's not fanservice or filler-character-oriented? Sure.


This.

They'll only been getting worse and worse, so no rush in seeing this.


----------



## ASYM638 (Jul 18, 2014)

Yuugi's Black Magician said:


> Take two of these and call back in ten days.




*Yeah, can't wait. The huge project announcement is definitely relates to this movie. Seems it'll be released in December.*


----------



## Deynard (Jul 18, 2014)

ASYM638 said:


> *Yeah, can't wait. The huge project announcement is definitely relates to this movie. Seems it'll be released in December.*



It could be even ending of november/beginning of december. They still have time if they start promotion in july.


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2014)

as long as it isn't an HD remake  or some lame ass crap


----------



## Deynard (Jul 18, 2014)

Countdown started!

Take two of these and call back in ten days


It's time for WSJ issue with "big announcement", but scans of this issue wil be online on 23rd of July. But now we know - it will be about movie!


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2014)

that swirl thingy might be an indication. does not look like naruto's symbol


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 18, 2014)

> Yeah, can't wait. The huge project announcement is definitely relates to this movie. Seems it'll be released in December



On December 6th!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm actually expecting a canon for real movie, if that's possible. Which is why I'm excited. 

This is their last movie right? Or am i wrong


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 18, 2014)

You're wrong. There will even be movies after the Manga ends, this I can guarantee.


----------



## Deynard (Jul 18, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> You're wrong. There will even be movies after the Manga ends, this I can guarantee.




Dragon Ball as example


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 18, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> You're wrong. There will even be movies after the Manga ends, this I can guarantee.



That's great news


----------



## Bishamon (Jul 18, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> A movie that's not fanservice or filler-character-oriented? Sure.



Funny thing about that is that they're not even good fanservice because whatever thing they could serve to the fans always ends in the background (Rtn now being the shining beacon that examplifies this) for just more Naruto and his team.


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> You're wrong. There will even be movies after the Manga ends, this I can guarantee.



stop telling lies!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## llazy77 (Jul 18, 2014)

Deynard said:


> Dragon Ball as example



dragon ball got a movie 16 years after gt ended  so no i dont think naruto will get any movie after it ends  its not even that popular in japan  with one piece I can see movies after it ends though


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 18, 2014)

lel if naruto can get a spin off anime, it can get movies after it ends.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Jul 19, 2014)

Deynard said:


> Dragon Ball as example



I'm sure that they'll make something like "Bellz The Legendary Super Ninja Shinigami of the 9th Dimension"


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 19, 2014)

Naruto: Battle of the Gods


----------



## Deynard (Jul 19, 2014)

llazy77 said:


> dragon ball got a movie 16 years after gt ended  so no i dont think naruto will get any movie after it ends  its not even that popular in japan  with one piece I can see movies after it ends though



Kubo pls


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2014)

Hiruko93 said:


> On December 6th!



That's my brithday!

Also thank you Takl .


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jul 22, 2014)

Some troll came to my profile and said this movie was announced and was there to be the final movie to mark the end of the series.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 22, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> Some troll came to my profile and said this movie was announced and was there to be the final movie to mark the end of the series.




That info was based on incorrect translation. According to takL the preview said the movie celebrates the 15 years history old road of Naruto, but didn't mention anything about anything ending.


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2014)

people spreading wrong info lol

[YOUTUBE]v59XMIxH2kw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kamen Rider (Jul 22, 2014)

I like Fornever, but he doesn't really care about correct sources or anything, he often makes videos like this to get the views


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 22, 2014)

I can't watch fan predictions, especially this guy's. Ugh that face.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jul 22, 2014)

I'll only really bother to watch it if it's well animated, is written by Kishi or involves akatsuki.


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> I'll only really bother to watch it if it's well animated, is written by Kishi or involves akatsuki.



it will have akatsuki in it. i can almost grantee it!

however, like RTN, i will be smart with this one and just skip forward until the akatsuki parts 

seriously, read the summaries and watch the movie. a much better experience


----------



## insane111 (Jul 22, 2014)

Akatsuki doesn't even exist any more so that sounds unlikely, they were only in RTN as fakes. The movies may not fit any clear timeline, but they do stay consistent with current character deaths and powers.

Also I think it was mentioned nearly 2 years ago that Kishi will be involved with the movie like he was with RTN.


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 22, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> Some troll came to my profile and said this movie was announced and was there to be the final movie to mark the end of the series.


It started as ANN first posted its speculation about Naruto ending along with the fact that there will be important annoucement ; no mention of movie. Then Saiyan island posted about movie; with ending speculation. Enough to feed trolls and make stories in internet those who don't know about official source.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Jul 23, 2014)

^ this is gonna be the last movie? wtf
wtf is wrong with nardo's hair?!!11
bring back his beautiful hair damnit


----------



## ch1p (Jul 23, 2014)

Naruto's hair is terrible. That one redeeming quality of Minato, his glorious hair, ruined. Nardo, what are you doing. Let it grow, let it grow. Either that, or let it stay like it is, and give us that Jiraiya novel look he had.


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 23, 2014)

HE GETS A HAIRCUT? Maybe all the characters have new designs...
Or maybe thats naruto's future son...


----------



## Monna (Jul 23, 2014)

The hell is this ugly shit?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 23, 2014)

I rather he keeps his current hairstyle always. Not copy Minato's nor the one he had when he read The Gutsy Ninja, that one was just off.

Better wait to hear more from this before jumping to conclusions. Nice sketchs though.


----------



## Deynard (Jul 23, 2014)

Premiere on 6th of December? I ain't even mad.


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 23, 2014)

Movie title , "The Last - Naruto The movie".
The jacket style looks like 3rd Naruto Movie directed by Tsuru. I wonder if this one is also Tusru's. Can't see any staff. Only thing like last movie, Character design & story by Kishimoto sensei.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2014)

Da fuck happen to Naruto's hair


----------



## Monna (Jul 23, 2014)

Definitely fake. The manga isn't even ending soon so this can't be the "Last" movie.


----------



## Deynard (Jul 23, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> Definitely fake. The manga isn't even ending soon so this can't be the "Last" movie.



They will make this movie and there won't be another one in future, why do you think that movies should always come out till end of manga? Manga can still coming and movies don't.


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 23, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> This can't be the "Last" movie.


There seems a trend in jump movies.
Hunter x Hunter : the last mission
Gintama : The movie : The final chapter

and now Naruto.....:lol


----------



## ASYM638 (Jul 23, 2014)

tkROUT said:


> Movie title , "The Last - Naruto The movie".
> *The jacket style looks like 3rd Naruto Movie directed by Tsuru. I wonder if this one is also Tusru's.* Can't see any staff. Only thing like last movie, Character design & story by Kishimoto sensei.




*I wonder as well if that relates to what Date posted in his tweets with that meeting with T-san 3-4 weeks ago?!*


----------



## Deynard (Jul 23, 2014)

From newest Naruto chapter 



Title of movie and date


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2014)

I like Naruto's new outfit atleast.


----------



## Addy (Jul 23, 2014)

he looks like a douche with that hair cut


----------



## Addy (Jul 23, 2014)

on the far left of that cover, he looks like dante from the new game


----------



## Deynard (Jul 23, 2014)

But what left down corner says? Something 2015..blah blah?


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2014)

Wonder when we'll get Sasuke's new design.


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 23, 2014)

The Last Naruto the movie? Is that the title?


----------



## ASYM638 (Jul 23, 2014)

*A 15-second version of the movie's teaser trailer will air during the Naruto Shippūden television anime's broadcast on July 31. Then, the full version will start running in theaters on August 1. In addition, a Naruto exhibition will open in Japan next year.*


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jul 23, 2014)

is it a cowboy movie or is that just another wacky cover from kishi?


----------



## Addy (Jul 23, 2014)

Deynard said:


> From newest Naruto chapter
> 
> 
> 
> Title of movie and date



the last naruto: the movie

so movie will be about clones and stuff? 

no akatsuki


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jul 23, 2014)

Hey we don't know the plot yet!

There's still hope! *sobs*


----------



## Addy (Jul 23, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> Hey we don't know the plot yet!
> 
> There's still hope! *sobs*



i wonder if kishi will write it 

i really dont like the hair design 

too serious for naruto and i cant take it seriously 


ASYM638 said:


> *A 15-second version of the movie's teaser trailer will air during the Naruto Shippūden television anime's broadcast on July 31. Then, the full version will start running in theaters on August 1. In addition, a Naruto exhibition will open in Japan next year.*



a full version of the trailer or a movie?


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 23, 2014)

I 100% don't expect it being the last. They can do a 2, 3, 5 or even 10 year break. It won't be the last, this can be assured.


----------



## Deynard (Jul 23, 2014)

Addy said:


> a full version of the trailer or a movie?



Full version of trailer (not 15 sec, probably 1,5min or even 3min)

> full movie after one week from first info  pls


----------



## RaptorRage (Jul 23, 2014)

The title is "The Last" with the usual "Naruto the Movie" tag that all the movies have. Obviously looks like some sort of timeskip with the design sketches. The outfit on the left looks somewhat like the hoody and baggy pants style that Hinata uses but with Naruto's color pattern on the jacket. Hair is cut short and he looks older and taller. The whole "New Era" thing could imply a continuation of the series with a second timeskip, or just that the series is entering a new era of marketing and products for the 15th anniversary.


----------



## calimike (Jul 23, 2014)

RaptorRage said:


> The title is "The Last" with the usual "Naruto the Movie" tag that all the movies have. Obviously looks like some sort of timeskip with the design sketches. The outfit on the left looks somewhat like the hoody and baggy pants style that Hinata uses but with Naruto's color pattern on the jacket. Hair is cut short and he looks older and taller. The whole "New Era" thing could imply a continuation of the series with a second timeskip, or just that the series is entering a new era of marketing and products for the 15th anniversary.



Please be a coded message suggesting an extensive part 3 of the series is incoming.

Eveyone talk about Naruto's crypt message on twitter and facebook. They suggest part 3 incoming?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 23, 2014)

Haha, Part 3, that's a fucking good one.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 23, 2014)

It's written "Shin Jidai Kaimaku"

means "New Era Climax" !


----------



## RaptorRage (Jul 23, 2014)

Better resolution scans of the sketches show Naruto's right hand bandaged similar to Part 1 Lee and Neji. The left sketch has his name in English on the back of his pants but that may be a label instead of a design element.


----------



## ziemiak11 (Jul 23, 2014)

calimike said:


> Please be a coded message suggesting an extensive part 3 of the series is incoming.
> 
> Eveyone talk about Naruto's crypt message on twitter and facebook. They suggest part 3 incoming?



Or maybe manga will end till December and this movie will be just one big Epilogue to the series. 2-3 years after the war. Parings solved, new era without fight. Love and peace everywhere and only one leftover from bad times, omitted in the manga, who want to bring bad times back as a main villain of the movie.


----------



## RockSauron (Jul 23, 2014)

I don't think the manga could end by December 6th... And even if it did, wouldn't the movie air after the anime's end, not the manga?


----------



## Deynard (Jul 23, 2014)

Better quality of scan:


----------



## Addy (Jul 23, 2014)

he is wearing the same style of jacket hinata is. i wonder if that is naruto or his son?


----------



## ziemiak11 (Jul 23, 2014)

Addy said:


> he is wearing the same style of jacket hinata is. i wonder if that is naruto or his son?



On his ass he has written Naruto


----------



## Addy (Jul 23, 2014)

oh, i see. i thought because ther ewer e two designs, those were two different narutos.


----------



## Tam (Jul 23, 2014)

Looks like Naruto is a perv and wearing Hinata's clothes and dirty panties.


----------



## Addy (Jul 23, 2014)

man, i hope they release the sasuke and sakura designs.

lets be honest, the only two characters most people watched the movie for were sasuke and hinata in their new looks  

although, i think sakura might be the winner this time.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jul 23, 2014)

Seriously hoping this is an epilogue movie


----------



## Deynard (Jul 23, 2014)

Addy said:


> man, i hope they release the sasuke and sakura designs.
> 
> lets be honest, the only two characters most people watched the movie for were sasuke and hinata in their new looks
> 
> although, i think sakura might be the winner this time.



If this movie will take place in future and this is adult Naruto then fuck yea, I wait for more characters to be released : 3 Hinata and rest. 

How about they release scan with Hinata being pregnant? And at the end of movie child will be born or something. I have in my mind similar shit that was with Minato and Kushina in past.


----------



## Addy (Jul 23, 2014)

Deynard said:


> If this movie will take place in future and this is adult Naruto then fuck yea, I wait for more characters to be released : 3 Hinata and rest.
> 
> How about they release scan with Hinata being pregnant? And at the end of movie child will be born or something. I have in my mind similar shit that was with Minato and Kushina in past.



is there a ring on naruto's hand in the sketch


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm honestly sad that this is the last Naruto movie  

And lol @ that sketch of Naruto, he looks so hideous, I mean what is up with his hair  I hope Kishi gives him a good outfit , not NARUTO on his ass outfit.



Leon Soryu said:


> I 100% don't expect it being the last. They can do a 2, 3, 5 or even 10 year break. It won't be the last, this can be assured.



Please reassure me more because my heart might not take it 

But yeah I'm sure there would be a Naruto movie in the future unless this last movie is the adult Naruto...


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 23, 2014)

I really think this movie will set in the future when Naruto is Hokage


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 23, 2014)

B-b-but what about the Hokage cloak then?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jul 23, 2014)

I want translation from takl. no way an epilogue movie can be coming. the manga cant end by december. too many huge unexplain plot points.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2014)

Yeah Takl is needed.


----------



## Bishamon (Jul 23, 2014)

Can DBZ actually be used for an argument of "Making movies after the show is done"??? I mean, before the last one that came out last year, the last DBZ movie came out 18 years ago, in 1996, which was when it ended.

I doubt a lot of you would still be interested in seeing a Naruto movie 18 years later if the same case happens, at that point it'll just be either a gift for nostalgic people or a nod to the new generation of people who are watching the show.

Then again, when DBZ ended, times were very different, _very_ different. So I guess we'll see.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 23, 2014)

Tam said:


> Looks like Naruto is a perv and wearing Hinata's clothes and dirty panties.



"A strong muscular build, short hair and a face that don't know fear.
The now aknowledged and famous Naruto matured to adult age."

is what is written

Written on the scan is Kishimoto as Story Director.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2014)

Naruto looks better without a headband.


----------



## G (Jul 23, 2014)

Deynard said:


> How about they release scan with Hinata being pregnant?



Too cheesy


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 23, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> "A strong muscular build, short hair and a face that don't know fear.
> The now aknowledged and famous Naruto matured to adult age."
> 
> is what is written
> ...



Yeah I think I saw the 'adult' word. Damn. OTL


----------



## Gabe (Jul 23, 2014)

I like the new design of movie naruto. Short hair is okay not great but whatever


----------



## geG (Jul 23, 2014)

Yeah nothing in the scan seems to mention anything about an epilogue. Just that it's an older Naruto.


----------



## ziemiak11 (Jul 23, 2014)

But it somehow spoils that Naruto will survive. So if it's not a different dimension Naruto, every appearance in trailer will be spoiler.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 23, 2014)

Spoils? Please, Naruto is going to survive.


----------



## MonkeyDVegetto (Jul 23, 2014)

You know what would be funny? If Neji will get an updated character design, too. This would be the ultimate spoiler.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2014)

People die when they are killed.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 23, 2014)

Well who the hell actually thinks Naruto will die ,seriously? Wut?


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 23, 2014)

I wish this to be final Naruto Movie chronologically. After this one, hope they adapt manga to series of Naruto movies starting from wave arc like one or two movies an arc ; for ex. like berserk. 

what takL translated in ,


takL said:


> the spread is not just about the movie
> about the movie it says
> "the original plot, character designs, total supervision by Kishimoto-sensei!!"
> 
> ...



Anyways, what I'm not sure about this part from ANN,


> it is part of the larger "Naruto Shin Jidai Kaimaku Project" (Naruto's New Era Opening Project)



Want to know if it mentions or indicates series of movies.


----------



## Bishamon (Jul 23, 2014)

If it is a new series of movies I guess they'll be going for the Final Fantasy or Final Destination, or The Last Excorsism route of titles then


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 23, 2014)

If it's some new bigass project , then I'm so hyped up now


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm hyped as well. This gives Kishi a fresh start.


----------



## geG (Jul 23, 2014)

The whole "New Era Opening" thing definitely indicates to me this will be some kind of ongoing thing, either a series of movies or a new anime or manga after the main series ends


----------



## Bishamon (Jul 23, 2014)

This is the second movie in a row that steps out of the set mold from the main series.

Coupled with the AU colorspreads that Kishimoto has been releasing lately, and the whole new era thing, could this possibly mean some type of series of projects with Naruto set in different escenarios/settings? I think that definitely has some potential to be fun, if it's handled better than how RTN did it.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 23, 2014)

Here's hoping the animation isn't crappy like RtN's.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2014)

Looks like part three might happen. .


----------



## Addy (Jul 23, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Here's hoping the animation isn't crappy like RtN's.



or shitty plot like RTN's 

i was set on preordering the DVD when i saw sasuke and hinata's new outfit. only a few months later until i saw the summary of the movie and realized how little these two were in the movie and how little akatsuki was and didn't buy it at all


----------



## Bishamon (Jul 23, 2014)

I doubt it'll be like RTN, the movie will be (as far as I can tell) dealing with the characters already established in the series and not some new entirely versions that need proper introductions (which the rtn ones never got, except maybe for Menma who turned out to be the one with the most long lasting appeal since there is still fanart made for him to this day while fanart for any other RTN character is rare, unless they're with Menma, or is a commission). All the new selves of the old characters would need is simply "This X and Y happened since the war" and that'd be enough. 

Hopefully though, they actually do something instead of standing there for two seconds before disappearing again.


----------



## G (Jul 23, 2014)

i really don't except this to be that great


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 23, 2014)

Maybe it is like The Lost Tower but this one with time travel itno the future and current Naruto meets his older self.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 23, 2014)

Long time no see guys 

SP chose my comment before two years to post in May (official site) for RTN movie 

My spoilers about this new NS movie will come out soon


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 23, 2014)

^HELL NO...


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jul 23, 2014)

Still not sure if this is a timeskip or some weird hypotherical scenario of naruto in the later years.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 23, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> Still not sure if this is a timeskip or some weird hypotherical scenario of naruto in the later years.



Since this is a series of movies, it's safe to assume that there is a timeskip.


----------



## Addy (Jul 23, 2014)

hopefully,  sakura grows bigger tits and shows more skin


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 23, 2014)

Haters gone hate I like narutos short hair cut also if this a series of movies that takes place in the near future it could breath new life into the series. It sounds too good to be true though even if it was I don't trust this studio.                                         It's been so long since I wanted the anime, even stopped watching the movies too.


----------



## Bishamon (Jul 23, 2014)

I haven't seen the anime in literally years and I'm not changing that, I'm interested in this though I might watch it.

But then that was the exact same case with RTN, and that was a huge disappointment, so who knows.


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Jul 23, 2014)

Geg said:


> The whole "New Era Opening" thing definitely indicates to me this will be some kind of ongoing thing, either a series of movies or a new anime or manga after the main series ends



It would certainly shake up the formula of the films. Assuming this is a Tsuru Toshiyuki film I wonder if the reason we had no film in 2013 is because he was plotting enough story for multiple films?


----------



## neshru (Jul 23, 2014)

I think we had no movie in 2013 because the 2012 movie made enough money for two years, because they wanted the next movie to be another Kishimoto movie, or because they had no idea where to fit the plot of the movie with the ongoing war arc. Or maybe all of them.


----------



## RockSauron (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm standing by the belief that Chikara was originally the 2013 movie, but was demoted to an anime filler because they found that filler movies with filler characters removed from the main plot did poorly, while Road to Ninja, which actually did focus on the main characters and had some actual relevance to the plot, did much better. So they decided not to bother with extra costs to bring Chikara to theaters and snuck it in as a 500 episode anniversary thing instead.

I'm assuming that Blood Prison did poorly and focused more on filler characters here. Never watched it but I heard that was the case. But I do know a lot more people are interested in Road to Ninja, and it's probably because it focused on Naruto and Sakura instead of random movie characters like Chikara.

Still confused as to why they're making a sequel movie before the manga is even done, let alone the anime... Weird.


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 23, 2014)

wait what? checks wiki and damn road to ninja grossed 20 million that's double what the naruto movies normally do, just because kishi was involve and it was plot relevant?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 24, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> I'm standing by the belief that Chikara was originally the 2013 movie, but was demoted to an anime filler because *they found that filler movies with filler characters removed from the main plot did poorly*, while Road to Ninja, which actually did focus on the main characters and had some actual relevance to the plot, did much better. So they decided not to bother with extra costs to bring Chikara to theaters and snuck it in as a 500 episode anniversary thing instead.
> 
> I'm assuming that Blood Prison did poorly and focused more on filler characters here. Never watched it but I heard that was the case. But I do know a lot more people are interested in Road to Ninja, and it's probably because it focused on Naruto and Sakura instead of random movie characters like Chikara.
> 
> Still confused as to why they're making a sequel movie before the manga is even done, let alone the anime... Weird.



Yep, I believed that as well. the chikara filler has the elements of a movie. 

The bolded though, took them so long to figure this out?


----------



## Addy (Jul 24, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> wait what? checks wiki and damn road to ninja grossed 20 million that's double what the naruto movies normally do, just because kishi was involve and it was plot relevant?



no,  it had rtn sasuke,  rtn hinata,  and akatsuki  in it...  at least,  that is how they advertised it. seriously, the advertising for the movie was insane back  then. they even asked for suggestions....  which was weird seeing how i am 990% positive the movie was done at that point  in time.


----------



## neshru (Jul 24, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> I'm standing by the belief that Chikara was originally the 2013 movie, but was demoted to an anime filler because they found that filler movies with filler characters removed from the main plot did poorly, while Road to Ninja, which actually did focus on the main characters and had some actual relevance to the plot, did much better. So they decided not to bother with extra costs to bring Chikara to theaters and snuck it in as a 500 episode anniversary thing instead.


It certainly looks like Chikara was supposed to be the 2013 movie, but demoting a movie to TV material after having started production, and replacing it with a whole different movie doesn't sound like a particularly cost-effective thing to do. Of course they knew that having the manga creator onboard would mean bigger sales, which is probably why they went ahead and made a whole new movie even if they already had Chikara in production. I think the deal with the manga author was an unexpected turn of events that messed up Pierrot's original plans. Had that deal come earlier, I don't think they would have produced Chikara to begin with.


----------



## mayumi (Jul 24, 2014)

I am interested to see how Naruto's VA will change her voice again. I would say Naruto is max between 19-23. I wonder if we get some sake drinking scenes.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 24, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> wait what? checks wiki and damn road to ninja grossed 20 million that's double what the naruto movies normally do, just because kishi was involve and it was plot relevant?



Because it was NaruSaku movie by Kishi  



I'm waiting for this new NS movie


----------



## Lucrecia (Jul 24, 2014)

Anyway, I can't wait to see the first preview.


----------



## Deynard (Jul 24, 2014)

Some dude on deviantart drawn adult Hinata based on Naruto from this scan. I know it's not official (fanart) but still I like it


*Spoiler*: __ 









Link to author profil on DA:


----------



## RockSauron (Jul 24, 2014)

neshru said:


> It certainly looks like Chikara was supposed to be the 2013 movie, but demoting a movie to TV material after having started production, and replacing it with a whole different movie doesn't sound like a particularly cost-effective thing to do. Of course they knew that having the manga creator onboard would mean bigger sales, which is probably why they went ahead and made a whole new movie even if they already had Chikara in production. I think the deal with the manga author was an unexpected turn of events that messed up Pierrot's original plans. Had that deal come earlier, I don't think they would have produced Chikara to begin with.



I'm assuming that bringing a movie to the big screen costs more money than making it a TV special, and that Blood Prison money didn't make sense for that. Even if it did have really good and expensive animation. 

And those pics Deynard posted do make me wish for something of the sort, but I'm not getting my hopes up for a shonen.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 24, 2014)

He kinda looks like Part 1 Naruto again...


----------



## KevKev (Jul 24, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> Long time no see guys
> 
> SP chose my comment before two years to post in May (official site) for RTN movie
> 
> My spoilers about this new NS movie will come out soon



Holy shit, this was all two years ago


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 24, 2014)

KevKev said:


> He kinda looks like Part 1 Naruto again...


The superior version of himself.


----------



## calimike (Jul 24, 2014)

Breaking News: Naruto panel at SD Comic-Con is full packed with guest of Takeuchi Junko, TV Tokyo and HIRO today. who are Takeuchi Junko & HIRO?


Both won best Naruto cosplay awards!


Sign at Naruto panel say

WJ35号は7月28日（月）発売予定！

巻頭カラー『NARUTO-ナルト-』は、連載15周年突破記念で重大発表アリ！
センターカラーは『ニセコイ』、新連載第2回で大増25P『ヨアケモノ』、そして「ジャンプ金未来杯」読切第1弾『ネジヤマさん。』（石川光貴）の3作品！
新連載第3回『三ツ首コンドル』は大増23Pで掲載予定だぞ！

その他の詳しい内容は、7月28日（月）の発売日をお楽しみに!!

Only in Japan but why at SD Comic-Con. No idea why?

Never mind


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 24, 2014)

calimike said:


> Breaking News: Naruto panel at SD Comic-Con is full packed with guest of Takeuchi Junko, TV Tokyo and HIRO today. who are Takeuchi Junko & HIRO?



Of all people, you seriously don't know?


----------



## Sango-chan (Jul 24, 2014)

Now I really wished that I was at SDCC..............Junko is amazing!!


----------



## Selina Kyle (Jul 25, 2014)

Tam said:


> Looks like Naruto is a perv and wearing Hinata's clothes and dirty panties.



he looks slightly like obito 
but at least he's super jacked


----------



## Louis-954 (Jul 25, 2014)

calimike said:


> Breaking News: Naruto panel at SD Comic-Con is full packed with guest of Takeuchi Junko, TV Tokyo and HIRO today. who are *Takeuchi Junko* & HIRO?
> 
> 
> Both won best Naruto cosplay awards!
> ...


Junko is the voice actress that plays Naruto.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Jul 25, 2014)

i don't really care about anything now
as long as i get my super jacked nardo, it's all gud


----------



## Spica (Jul 25, 2014)

Tam said:


> Looks like Naruto is a perv and wearing Hinata's clothes and dirty panties.





hisbuttsaysnaruto


----------



## Gortef (Jul 25, 2014)

Spica said:


> hisbuttsaysnaruto



I shouldn't have chuckled as much as I did


----------



## takL (Jul 25, 2014)

i wonder if hes working for ichraku in  peace in the movie.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 25, 2014)

shouldnt his butt say "Sasuke"


----------



## Addy (Jul 25, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> shouldnt his butt say "Sasuke"



no, he wants sasuke to find his butt at night


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 25, 2014)

Spica said:


> hisbuttsaysnaruto


----------



## RBL (Jul 25, 2014)

i please hope it's not only a team 7 related movie please, or something with pairings, i want to see maito gai and his team


----------



## Selina Kyle (Jul 25, 2014)

Spica said:


> hisbuttsaysnaruto








> *#hisbuttsaysnaruto*


----------



## ch1p (Jul 26, 2014)

Spica said:


> hisbuttsaysnaruto


----------



## Kony (Jul 26, 2014)

Oh, maybe some good direction and a nice soundtrack.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Narutossss (Jul 27, 2014)

What does it say. And damn you can't even see narutos hair.


----------



## Addy (Jul 27, 2014)

because his hair sucks ass so they dont show it yet 

i wonder why are they so secretive about this movie 

the poster is just naruto's face over a generic background. not evne seeing his new hair style.

not even a cover 
hopefully, it's not some travel shit involving naruto visiting his older selfs


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 27, 2014)

Looks like the design is confirmed  He's wearing that delinquent uniform..thing.  But Naruto looks alright there, isn't he supposed to be older? He looks the same here. 



Addy said:


> hopefully, it's not some travel shit involving naruto visiting his older selfs


Didn't they already do time travel with the Minato movie? Except that was the past... (Worst Naruto movie ever btw)


----------



## Addy (Jul 27, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Looks like the design is confirmed  He's wearing that delinquent uniform..thing.  But Naruto looks alright there, isn't he supposed to be older? He looks the same here.



as long as they dont screw up the hair again 



> Didn't they already do time travel with the Minato movie? Except that was the past... (Worst Naruto movie ever btw)



yes, they did but since naruto uses clones as his main attack + 15 years anniversary and possibly the last movie = do the math.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 27, 2014)

The hair is going to look like what you see in the sketch, which is...nothing much? lol



> yes, they did but since naruto uses clones as his main attack + 15 years anniversary and possibly the last movie = do the math.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Jul 27, 2014)

Spica said:


> hisbuttsaysnaruto


----------



## Gortef (Jul 27, 2014)

The cut on the top is indeed not the best one... it made me think it looks like this


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2014)

Well I've got a little bit of info from the sketches and a comment on 2ch.

*Spoiler*: __ 



*This is the official naruto movie site:*
May
in the about the movie section you can see the sketches in greater detail which reveals to us an interesting piece of information:
*Naruto's height seems to be 173 cm which is a significant change compared to his previous 166 height.
This indeed confirms it's an older Naruto.*
I'll ask Takl to translate the rest of kishi's notes on the sketches.
whether this indicates on a continuation of the manga or an epilogue kind of movie is not known at this point.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 27, 2014)

I knew Naruto would grow a lot taller 

Alright thanks a lot


----------



## Addy (Jul 27, 2014)

his hair in the sketch is really short so he looks.... .terrible 


although, the headband in the poster is way too big


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm not a fan of his short hair either, trying to get used to it.

Oh I just remembered, Takl did translated the notes. His outfit changes according to what he does atm. NARUTO on his ass clothes is when he's at Ichiraku? While the delinquent clothes is what he wears during missions.


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2014)

These are rough sketches so you can't judge his final look from that. he looks different from one sketch to the other.the casual clothes sketch seems to depict him correctly in terms of age and future look while the mission's look seems a bit uneven though Kishi's visual intention is clear.


----------



## Deynard (Jul 27, 2014)

Naruto 173cm

Kakashi 181cm
Jiraiya 191cm

Naburo is still small. Even as adult.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 27, 2014)

The movie will be focused about true ending of Naruto that Kishi will not show in the manga.


----------



## Deynard (Jul 27, 2014)

Hiruko93 said:


> The movie will be focused about true ending of Naruto that Kishi will not show in the manga.



So you think that Naruto will die during war? : > (so we won't see him as adult)


----------



## mayumi (Jul 27, 2014)

kishi has an ending set in his mind for years. I doubt he will not draw it and only do it in the anime.
I say Naruto is max still 19 yrs.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 27, 2014)

@vered I'm judging from this poster, and that sketch. It's almost the same, maybe a slight change on the hair, who knows. Seriously why is the poster blocking the hair on purpose


----------



## Mione (Jul 27, 2014)

Hmm. . .so older Naruto confirmed. He did look taller in the sketches and now his official height has been changed to reflect that on the pages.

The next few months in the manga are going to be interesting.

If we are getting Adult Naruto in December that's not an AU or Illusion I wonder how Kishimoto will handle a timeskip in the manga before the movie premiers.


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2014)

Mione said:


> Hmm. . .so older Naruto confirmed. He did look taller in the sketches and now his official height has been changed to reflect that on the pages.
> 
> The next few months in the manga are going to be interesting.
> 
> If we are getting Adult Naruto in December that's not an AU or Illusion I wonder how Kishimoto will handle a timeskip in the manga before the movie premiers.



Without giving spoilers, he will have to end the current happenings and tie all up before December for a possible time skip.
We'll see.


----------



## Addy (Jul 27, 2014)

vered said:


> Without giving spoilers, he will have to end the current happenings and tie all up before December for a possible time skip.
> We'll see.



i will be amazed if kishi can do that considering his current pacing for the past few years


----------



## Deynard (Jul 27, 2014)

vered said:


> Without giving spoilers, he will have to end the current happenings and tie all up before December for a possible time skip.
> We'll see.



It won't happen.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 27, 2014)

I think it's just an AU.

Kishi either ending the manga or doing a timeskip within the next 16-17 chapters is extremely unlikely.

I also can't imagine someone who spent 15 years on a manga deciding to have the ending be a shitty movie instead of the manga.


----------



## Addy (Jul 27, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I think it's just an AU.
> 
> Kishi either ending the manga or doing a timeskip within the next 16-17 chapters is extremely unlikely.
> 
> I also can't imagine someone who spent 15 years on a manga deciding to have the ending be a shitty movie instead of the manga.



i am imagining kishi dancing of happiness as he is ending this manga


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I think it's just an AU.
> 
> Kishi either ending the manga or doing a timeskip within the next 16-17 chapters is extremely unlikely.
> 
> I also can't imagine someone who spent 15 years on a manga deciding to have the ending be a shitty movie instead of the manga.



I don't think its an AU. This movie is part of a huge "New era project" that the movie takes part in.
Another hint for Manga readers only, that appears in the sketches is:

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Naruto's right hand is bandaged like Lee.* Which means it most likely connects to the tatoos.If sasuke's gets the same "bandaged/hidden by something" left hand within his sketches, it will confirm to us that this is a legit continuation of the manga, whether within a movie format and/or the manga.


----------



## Addy (Jul 27, 2014)

would be really awesome if by "new era", they mean a new series of movies in an AU 

an hour and a half for an epilogue just seems boring :/


----------



## Mione (Jul 27, 2014)

Isn't there suppose to be a trailer or teaser sometime this week?  Since we got a new Naruto design I'm sure seeing a new Sasuke's design isn't that far off. 

Regarding  Naruto's right hand It could just be an AU story with certain elements from the manga thrown in to connect it.  

We'll have to see how the pacing goes in Aug and Sep to see if an legit timeskip is possible. It would be so weird to still be in the currant fight and then have the readers see the aftermath of it in a movie.


----------



## Meia (Jul 27, 2014)

is it me or does that say ichiraku version 
I can never trust my knowledge of kanji

EDIT:
yep, that's kanji for ichiraku


----------



## calimike (Jul 27, 2014)

劇場版シリーズ初の冬公開となる『THE LAST -NARUTO THE MOVIE-』が12月6日に公開されることが決定しました！
そして、岸本先生描き下ろしティーザーも公開！！宣伝K

The Official movie poster: 『The Last: Naruto the Movie 12.6』


----------



## GoDMasteR (Jul 27, 2014)

I see on FB that principal cast will be: Junko Takeuchi as Naruto, Chie Nakamura as Sakura and Morikawa Tomoyuki as Minato

mmh... Minato?


----------



## Addy (Jul 27, 2014)

GoDMasteR said:


> I see on FB that principal cast will be: Junko Takeuchi as Naruto, Chie Nakamura as Sakura and Morikawa Tomoyuki as Minato
> 
> mmh... Minato?



yup, AU confirmed unless ET minato stays even after the war 


and no sasuke in the main cast so no new look for him?


----------



## Addy (Jul 27, 2014)

Meia said:


> is it me or does that say ichiraku version
> I can never trust my knowledge of kanji
> 
> EDIT:
> yep, that's kanji for ichiraku



great!!!!!!!!!!1

HD pics of naruto having his name on his ass


----------



## ASYM638 (Jul 27, 2014)

*The official webpage of the movie is now OPEN!!!*

*The movie is directed by Tsuneo Kobayashi not Hayato Date as usual...*


----------



## Meia (Jul 27, 2014)

GoDMasteR said:


> I see on FB that principal cast will be: Junko Takeuchi as Naruto, Chie Nakamura as Sakura and Morikawa Tomoyuki as Minato
> 
> mmh... Minato?



Hmm I couldn't find anything like that, can you link me or screenshot it.


----------



## Azaleia (Jul 27, 2014)

FB Page 

Starring うずまきナルト：竹内順子　春野サクラ：中村千絵　波風ミナト：森川智之

I know is too way too early to say something, but I'm thinking this could probably be an AU movie. A "what if...." movie.


----------



## Addy (Jul 27, 2014)

roadshow?


----------



## Meia (Jul 27, 2014)

How did I manage to miss that.  Thanks

It's a little weird to me that the last Naruto movie which is being hyped as all hell would be an AU, but you never know.
EDIT:


> roadshow



It means it will be opened at a limited amount of theaters from that date.


----------



## ASYM638 (Jul 27, 2014)

Azaleia said:


> FB Page
> 
> Starring うずまきナルト：竹内順子　春野サクラ：中村千絵　波風ミナト：森川智之
> 
> I know is too way too early to say something, but I'm thinking this could probably be an AU movie. A "what if...." movie.





Meia said:


> How did I manage to miss that.  Thanks
> 
> It's a little weird to me that the last Naruto movie which is being hyped as all hell would be an AU, but you never know.
> EDIT:
> ...



*
The Facebook page is official but seems it hasn't been updated yet because if you notice that the movie's director in the poster is Tsuneo Kobayashi while in the social page it's stated as Hayato Date.*


----------



## Addy (Jul 27, 2014)

Meia said:


> How did I manage to miss that.  Thanks
> 
> It's a little weird to me that the last Naruto movie which is being hyped as all hell would be an AU, but you never know.
> EDIT:
> ...



wait, isn't that how the latest ova from last year was treated?

why selected theaters? wouldn't that make less money 

seriously, this looks like an OVA from the looks of it. 

i have a  feeling the reason they will show us the  trailer after/with the new naruto episode is because the episode's content might be connected to this project.


----------



## Meia (Jul 27, 2014)

ASYM638
 said:
			
		

> The Facebook page is official but seems it hasn't been updated yet because if you notice that the movie's director in the poster is Tsuneo Kobayashi while in the social page it's stated as Hayato Date.


They seem to be a little all over the place with everything. Even the website isn't that polished.



			
				Addy
 said:
			
		

> wait, isn't that how the latest ova from last year was treated?
> 
> why selected theaters? wouldn't that make less money
> 
> ...


It will be released everywhere on another date. Lots of movies (especially anime ones) open like this so it is no surprise to me. First the limited release, then the nation-wide release. 
Idk, maybe the tickets for the limited release are more expensive or something. I have no idea.


----------



## mayumi (Jul 27, 2014)

ASYM638 said:


> *The official webpage of the movie is now OPEN!!!*
> 
> *The movie is directed by Tsuneo Kobayashi not Hayato Date as usual...*



The 12 kingdoms director? That is quite something for Naruto to get her. 12 kingdoms is an amazing anime. I have Yoko as my sig as well.


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 27, 2014)

The poster says, 'Naruto, saigo no episode'. (Naruto , last episode)


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 27, 2014)

naruto is taller? nice.


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 27, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> naruto is taller? nice.



In one of mission version sketch, it says 173 cm. (170 striked). His current is 166 cm I think. yeah, taller.


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 27, 2014)

The official webpage of the movie is now OPEN!!!

what does it say?


----------



## Meia (Jul 27, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> The official webpage of the movie is now OPEN!!!
> 
> what does it say?



Nothing much from what I can tell.
It says that it is the last movie, when it will be released and that they will keep posting more info.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 27, 2014)

So naruto is taller 173 cm isn't that just about 5'6" not that tall still.


----------



## Meia (Jul 27, 2014)

It's 5'8" actually.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 27, 2014)

This is probably another AU movie seeing as Minato is in this. I also can't see Kishi bringing this manga to an end by December 6th unless this really is the last fight and this fight ends really soon. I do really like the look of an older Naruto though, especially his new outfit (not the ichiraku one )


----------



## Hasan (Jul 27, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> This is probably another AU movie seeing as Minato is in this. I also can't see Kishi bringing this manga to an end by December 6th unless this really is the last fight and this fight ends really soon. I do really like the look of an older Naruto though, especially his new outfit (not the ichiraku one )



Or a flashback. Looking back, 4 years ago, I was hyped for The Lost Tower movie. . . Minato's screen time amounted to no more than 5 minutes.


----------



## Meia (Jul 27, 2014)

Inb4 it ends up being something about time travelling.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 27, 2014)

Do we even know if it's the last as in the final movie?

I thought it was just called "The Last".


----------



## Meia (Jul 27, 2014)

Well I never really read all the info except what I found on the news page and some stuff on FB when I was looking for the cast. I thought it was confirmed that it was going to be the final Naruto movie since everyone kept saying it. 

It says 『ザ・ラスト』 so I'm pretty sure "The Last" is the name of the film. From what I understand, on the news page at least, it says nothing about it being the final movie.
I'm too tired to translate some other pages now. Kanji are my mortal enemy. 

I found it odd that they announced it as the final Naruto movie in the first place. Big franchises rarely do that, I can only imagine them pulling something like that to hype it up. They'll probably milk Naruto after it ends as long as they can.


----------



## Azaleia (Jul 27, 2014)

Actually it doesn't say if it's the last movie. That's the tittle. But in the index page says "ナルト、最後の.物語 (エピソード) (Naruto, the last episode/history) so who knows.

It also says something like "A Naruto we haven't seen before".

I'd better wait for the first trailer or more info.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 27, 2014)

The movie is titled "The Last" but I don't think it is the last movie. Man they're clever.

I guess AU can work,  like the movie is set in the future of a 'what if's.


----------



## OneLeaf (Jul 27, 2014)

The 5 ft 8 Height was written on the shorter Naruto image so I made comparison of the two. Naruto is probably 18 in the first pic, in the second he is probably in his mid 20s, so he actually gets pretty tall when he grows up.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jul 27, 2014)

Alternate Universe or time travel please.

Sucks, but better than rushed ending and timeskip.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 27, 2014)

I don't think you can compare height in a sketch :amazed I doubt the NARUTO ass sketch is another older version of him because of that scribble Kishi gave, he does look different though.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 27, 2014)

OneLeaf said:


> The 5 ft 8 Height was written on the shorter Naruto image so I made comparison of the two. Naruto is probably 18 in the first pic, in the second he is probably in his mid 20s, so he actually gets pretty tall when he grows up.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





Wow do people make up stuff fast. The difference between the two designs is that one is in "mission" clothing and the other is in "casual" clothing (name on the pants) version. There is no separate height written on the "casual" design. It's just a different set of clothing not an even older version of Naruto.


----------



## OneLeaf (Jul 27, 2014)

Haha, yeah it's probably some other universe Naruto or something, at least he is tall somewhere. lol


----------



## Azaleia (Jul 27, 2014)

Actually, I'd be pretty mad if this movie is supposed to be an ending of the series. I mean, sometimes I can't barely wait for a weekly manga chapter, imagine to have to wait a YEAR if this is like an ending. Oh God please no.


----------



## OneLeaf (Jul 27, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> 
> Wow do people make up stuff fast. The difference between the two designs is that one is in "mission" clothing and the other is in "casual" clothing (name on the pants) version. There is no separate height written on the "casual" design. It's just a different set of clothing not an even older version of Naruto.



I get too bored. Doh

Though there is a height difference in the sketches. Who knows they could do all sorts of time skips in the movie.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 27, 2014)

Azaleia said:


> Actually, I'd be pretty mad if this movie is supposed to be an ending of the series. I mean, sometimes I can't barely wait for a weekly manga chapter, imagine to have to wait a YEAR if this is like an ending. Oh God please no.



Hope not 

I'll probably watch in theatres (if my place has it) if it really is the last movie and it's good though.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jul 27, 2014)

I don't want the manga to end so I can continue to lie to myself regarding Hidan's return.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 27, 2014)

I have a feeling the "Last" stuff is just a marketing gimmick.

If it's the last movie in a franchise, isn't it odd to call it "The Last"? What a stupid name for a movie geez.


----------



## Azaleia (Jul 27, 2014)

I know right?

They're trying to do the same like they did with Road to Ninja, lots and lots of false/uncertain information that created an incredible amount of speculation and then BAM!

They've learned from Kishi it seems haha


----------



## Norngpinky (Jul 28, 2014)

Well, I hope this isn't the _final_ movie. It would make more sense since I can't imagine Naruto ending this year. 

And if it is to end sometime next year+, I think Naruto should end with a big bang. A special final movie shortly after the movie would make many fans weep...depending on how the series ends of course


----------



## Gortef (Jul 28, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I have a feeling the "Last" stuff is just a marketing gimmick.
> 
> If it's the last movie in a franchise, isn't it odd to call it "The Last"? What a stupid name for a movie geez.



Well... ... it kind of made me think of Final Fantasy and how it's name became to be (if I remember the story right)

See how _Final_ that was in the end...


----------



## Addy (Jul 28, 2014)

OneLeaf said:


> The 5 ft 8 Height was written on the shorter Naruto image so I made comparison of the two. Naruto is probably 18 in the first pic, in the second he is probably in his mid 20s, so he actually gets pretty tall when he grows up.



time travel or time skip within  the movie.


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 28, 2014)

^The poster just made that up because he/she was bored ! duh! No need to think they're of different height.



The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> This is probably another AU movie seeing as Minato is in this.



No cast is announced. So no Minato so far. Just that the movie's facebook page with Saukra, Minato is , shows last movie's stuff.



PikaCheeka said:


> I have a feeling the "Last" stuff is just a marketing gimmick.



 It  is not uncommon. This year's 3D Doraemon movies (Stand by me) showing to be final movie of franchise. But you know it won't be last, another one (Doraemon) is lined for 2015. 


*Spoiler*: _just prediction_ 



Though, personally I think the movie can start with this older Naruto, but the story elements contains important factors from past so there could be flashback to pre-timeskip and post-time skip Naruto. So it can have 20% this Naruto, rest in the current naruto, pre-time skip Naruto, which has created the problem (villian). Since the poster contains 12 year Naruto too




One of the flyer () contains the current manga villian's name in the grey text that is behind, right in middle. Bit surpried.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 28, 2014)

tkROUT said:


> One of the flyer () contains the current manga villian's name in the grey text that is behind, right in middle. Bit surpried.



Movie confirmed for shit.


----------



## Addy (Jul 28, 2014)

.....  not "that character"


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 28, 2014)

................................... pikacheeka forever salty


----------



## Revolution (Jul 28, 2014)

Hirofumi Masuda mentioned

Source


----------



## Deynard (Jul 28, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Link removed
> 
> Source



Wow, we haven't seen it yet.

Not really. it was posted here before SI did it. Read older comments...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 28, 2014)

tkROUT said:


> One of the flyer () contains the current manga villian's name in the grey text that is behind, right in middle. Bit surpried.




Well, nothing of that is confirmed yet.

I hope


----------



## Nao (Jul 28, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Well, nothing of that is confirmed yet.
> 
> I hope



What does it say? I can't read Japanese.


----------



## mayumi (Jul 28, 2014)

Early 2ch spoiler(?) and most likely fake theories is that movie could possibly be about uzu no kuni and the destruction of uzumaki clan.

If it were true, I can already hear the moans and groans of some posters. BUt again, this is just unconfirmed so wait till thursay to begin the moaning.

Personally would like to see the origins of uzumaki clan, considering there are more known uzumakis with different powers in the manga than there are senjus. 
Kishimoto has kept their origins a secret in the manga. Maybe Orochimaru will get some focus.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 28, 2014)

Nao said:


> What does it say? I can't read Japanese.



I can't either, just replying to what tK refered to.


----------



## Addy (Jul 28, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> ................................... pikacheeka forever salty



just wait until you also regret this movie


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 28, 2014)

mayumi said:


> Early 2ch spoiler(?) and most likely fake theories is that movie could possibly be about uzu no kuni and the destruction of uzumaki clan.
> 
> If it were true, I can already hear the moans and groans of some posters. BUt again, this is just unconfirmed so wait till thursay to begin the moaning.
> 
> ...


I was actually hoping this was what the movie was about, it's differently my first choice plot. also you're right, nagato, tsunade, naruto, karin, kushina all have different abilities. the only common trait this clan has is chakra chains and red hair.


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 28, 2014)

Addy said:


> just wait until you also regret this movie


Bra I didn't even watch the last two movies  I'm only here because of the new designs, time skip and this movies possible ties to the manga andt this whole "new era project" thingy. I'm interested in the possibilities and at the most I'd be disappointed if it's all shit but no regrets


----------



## bluemiracle (Jul 28, 2014)

All I can say is Kishi better not disapoint with Sasuke's new design. And better not mess around with his hair too


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 28, 2014)

bluemiracle said:


> All I can say is Kishi better not disapoint with Sasuke's new design. And better not mess around with his hair too



I hope Kishi doesn't screw up Konoha 11's new design too


----------



## Revolution (Jul 28, 2014)

Source

Sakura and Minato confirmed for the movie.


----------



## RockSauron (Jul 28, 2014)

So, the teaser that airs during this week's episode. Would it be online around the same time, too?


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 28, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Link removed
> 
> Sakura and Minato confirmed for the movie.





tkROUT said:


> No cast is announced. So no Minato so far. Just that the movie's facebook page with Saukra, Minato is , shows last movie's stuff.



hmm                                             .


----------



## Addy (Jul 28, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> Bra I didn't even watch the last two movies  I'm only here because of the new designs, time skip and this movies possible ties to the manga andt this whole "new era project" thingy. I'm interested in the possibilities and at the most I'd be disappointed if it's all shit but no regrets



damn you


----------



## Deynard (Jul 28, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Sakura and Minato confirmed for the movie.




No., they are not.


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 28, 2014)

bluemiracle said:


> All I can say is Kishi better not disapoint with Sasuke's new design. And better not mess around with his hair too


now I want kishi to shave off sasukes hair


Addy said:


> damn you


----------



## Deynard (Jul 28, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> I wonder why Naruto's right hand is bandaged in those sketches.  Maybe it's his rikudo seal. If so then this would possibly mean the manga is ending before December 6th. Interesting.




Stop spoiling and no, manga won't end before 6th December.


----------



## TRN (Jul 28, 2014)

bluemiracle said:


> All I can say is Kishi better not disapoint with Sasuke's new design. And better not mess around with his hair too



Don't worry,  I'm sure kishi will make sasuke look more feminine/metrosexual (long hair, Girly Face)


Naruto=Manly Western Man Look



Sasuke= Feminine Eastern Man Look


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 28, 2014)

Deynard said:


> Stop spoiling and no, manga won't end before 6th December.



While unlikely, you're not Kishi so stop trying to act like you know exactly when it'll end because you don't.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 28, 2014)

Deynard said:


> Stop spoiling and no, manga won't end before 6th December.



Hopefully it will end by next month.


----------



## Addy (Jul 28, 2014)

TRN said:


> Don't worry,  I'm sure kishi will make sasuke look more feminine/metrosexual (long hair, Girly Face)
> 
> 
> Naruto=Manly Western Man Look
> ...



as long as he doesnt get that  DMC hair  rip off look


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 28, 2014)

Sasuke's hairstyle?

[Insert Zack and Noctis picture here]

huhuhu


----------



## TRN (Jul 28, 2014)

Addy said:


> as long as he doesnt get that  DMC hair  rip off look



When I see feminine character at a battle field, I be like 'is they going to fight or suck your dick




Haruka Katana said:


> Sasuke's hairstyle?
> 
> [Insert Zack and Noctis picture here]
> 
> huhuhu








Noctis is gay as fuck.. Not to mention his game ain't never coming out

Look at who made Noctis

Just look at this Guy



He the Tony yayo of Japan


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 28, 2014)

Vino said:


> Hopefully it will end by next month.



You're trolling but if you actually believe there's a possibility naruto could end in 4 chapters then


----------



## RockSauron (Jul 28, 2014)

If Kishi was planning on ending this this year, _that_ would not have happened.

Also, will the teaser/ trailer be uploaded online for us non Japanese natives?


----------



## Deynard (Jul 28, 2014)

Vino said:


> Hopefully it will end by next month.



Don't stop dreaming.


Topic: I wait only for adult Hinata, Sakura and Ino.


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 28, 2014)

Come on kishi make hinata's tits even bigger.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 28, 2014)

TRN said:


> Noctis is gay as fuck.. Not to mention his game ain't never coming out
> 
> Look at who made Noctis
> 
> ...



 I won't deny that.

Yeah the game is taking forever


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 28, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> You're trolling but if you actually believe there's a possibility naruto could end in 4 chapters then



No one is trolling here, I do wish this to be over already and not become even a bigger clusterfuck.

Fuck off.


----------



## llazy77 (Jul 28, 2014)

One piece film z got a bootleg shaky cam YouTube vid on its release hopefully this movie gets one so we don't have to wait until next year too see how the naruto series ends and possibly see the final naruto sasuke fight which Kishi better not skip


----------



## Phemt (Jul 28, 2014)

This has nothing to do with the the canon story whatsoever. The more information is released the more filler it seems.

Does the title even have any relevance at all? "The last"?


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 28, 2014)

Vino said:


> No one is trolling here, I do wish this to be over already and not become even a bigger clusterfuck.
> 
> Fuck off.


 so basically you're not just trolling but actually believe naruto ending in 4 chapters would be a good idea? Hell you're even contradicting yourself. kishi attempting to cram everything else that needs to be resolved or just straight up abandon everything and end it abruptly in 4 chapters would be a giant colossal clusterfuck of epic fail. your post doesn't even make sense not to mention if you want it to end so badly why not just drop it now?


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 28, 2014)

Sutol said:


> This has nothing to do with the the canon story whatsoever.


Aaaaand you know this how?


> The more information is released the more filler it seems.


you came to this conclusion because of a couple of sketches of naruto, a height change and a crop out still of naruto's face?


----------



## insane111 (Jul 28, 2014)

Well shit I went to sleep and now there's like 10 more pages to read

Can someone summarize the new info for my lazy ass


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 28, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> so basically you're not just trolling but actually believe naruto ending in 4 chapters would be a good idea? Hell you're even contradicting yourself. kishi attempting to cram everything else that needs to be resolved or just straight up abandon everything and end it abruptly in 4 chapters would be a giant colossal clusteyrfuck of epic fail. your post doesn't even make sense not to mention if you want it to end so badly why not just drop it now?



Oh yes I do think it would be a good idea cause nothing will save it from what it became except a complete reboot. I won't drop it cause I've gone far enough with this crap and I want to see its end.

I did drop the anime if that makes you feel any better.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 28, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> Aaaaand you know this how?
> you came to this conclusion because of a couple of sketches of naruto, a height change and a crop out still of naruto's face?



It's the logical conclusion any sensible person would come to after 9 filler Naruto movies and if Minato is included in this one.

There is nothing that suggests that this is going to serve as a continuation or a tie-in with the actual manga story.

That's how. Shock.


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 28, 2014)

Sutol said:


> It's the logical conclusion any sensible person would come to after 9 filler Naruto movies and if Minato is included in this one.
> 
> There is nothing that suggests that this is going to serve as a continuation or a tie-in with the actual manga story.
> 
> That's how. Shock.


Bro minato is not confirmed, it was a mistake that's now become a rumor. all we have are the sketches of naruto.


----------



## llazy77 (Jul 28, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> Bro minato is not confirmed, it was a mistake that's now become a rumor. all we have are the sketches of naruto.



Minato need to be in this movie since its


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 28, 2014)

Vino said:


> Oh yes I do think it would be a good idea cause nothing will save it from what it became except a complete reboot. I won't drop it cause I've gone far enough with this crap and I want to see its end.
> 
> I did drop the anime if that makes you feel any better.



and now you're totally not making anymore sense at all. You can't fall back on this bullshit excuse of wanting to see it's end if you think it ending in 4 chapters would be a good idea. For naruto to end in 4 chapters it literally needs to drop everything that's going on now and just end, that's pretty much the same as well dropping it. Hence you not making any sense.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 28, 2014)

insane111 said:


> Well shit I went to sleep and now there's like 10 more pages to read
> 
> Can someone summarize the new info for my lazy ass



Naruto movie official website is out. Movie is titled "the last". Sketches of older and taller Naruto can be seen in the website. Teaser will be out at July 31. A glimpse of the Naruto poster can be seen in previous pages, featuring Naruto's face, nothing else. Basically a whole lot of nothing. 

I'm not good at summarizing


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 28, 2014)

forgot there was a rule on spoiler tags in this section, mistake corrected and blazinginferno calm down


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 28, 2014)

Stop fucking putting spoilers, especially you llazy77. You'd think you would get it the first time Geg deleted your first post.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 28, 2014)

Uzumaki clan destruction seems...unlikely. Why would Naruto be older? And it's really not important anymore anyway with the current clan history we have now. Sounds fake.



Haruka Katana said:


> Well, nothing of that is confirmed yet.
> 
> I hope



The flyer also says Mugen Tsukuyomi, Hokage, and other random words pertaining to the current war. They're not connected though and don't seem to form any coherent sentences.

So it's possible they're just throwing out random shit to grab attention...

I can't imagine it would be _another_ MT movie.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 28, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> forgot there was a rule on spoiler tags in this section, mistake corrected and blazinginferno calm down



You have over 6,000 posts, how could you forget the most simple rule?


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 28, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> You have over 6,000 posts, how could you forget the most simple rule?


i'm not a regular here. i'm only here for this movie.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 28, 2014)

How about we stay on topic and _not _pick fights with and neg every single poster in the thread?


----------



## insane111 (Jul 28, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> How about we stay on topic and _not _pick fights with and neg every single poster in the thread?



NO! This is more entertaining than the topic 

Now all we need is Nensense in here


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 28, 2014)

Nah, it's like talking to a brick wall that negs you on occasion when you're not bent over it.


----------



## RockSauron (Jul 28, 2014)

So yeah, previews in a few days. Do they usually leak online at the same time?

(third times a charm)


----------



## insane111 (Jul 28, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> So yeah, previews in a few days. Do they usually leak online at the same time?
> 
> (third times a charm)



I'm not sure what you mean by leaking, that means we would get it before it's even released.

But they will likely put it up on the website, I think they do that every year. Or if not someone should record it off TV.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 28, 2014)

Hey, guys.

Go back to discussing the movie instead of verbal fist-fighting.

Thanks!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 28, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> So yeah, previews in a few days. Do they usually leak online at the same time?
> 
> (third times a charm)



They should.  

I used to have a program where I could stream Japanese TV live, but I forget what it was and haven't had it in 5 or 6 years now so it might not even exist anymore. 

It's probably easy enough to find if it still exists. That way you can just watch the episode real-time and get the commercials if you're really curious.


----------



## RockSauron (Jul 28, 2014)

insane111 said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by leaking, that means we would get it before it's even released.
> 
> But they will probably put it up on the website, or if not someone should record it off TV.



Well I meant leak as in release online. Dunno why I said leak. 

But ok, hpefully that happens.

Though there's also the one that will be in theaters August 1st, I think? I guess we'd jsut have to see if that's also released online, since people can't record that on DVR


----------



## insane111 (Jul 28, 2014)

Oh I don't know about the theater one, but I would assume they'll get it up on the official website sooner or later. I'd think they would want to advertise it on every possible avenue (online, tv, and theater).


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 28, 2014)

Vino said:


> No it's not. It's just retarded to point that someone's post doesn't make any sense when it's his opinion. It doesn't make sense to _you_, perhaps.


if it was a subjective opinion then yes, but this isn't subjective.



> I also don't know where you're getting this whole "it doesn't make sense that the series will end in 4 chapters!", mangas have been getting cancelled for years, and they have been ending just fine, well most of them.


So now you're trying to comparing Naruto a manga that's been serialized for 15 years to cancelled manga that never ran anywhere near as long, they're completely incomparable. Hell some cancelled manga only had like 16 chapters published and you're trying to compare that to near 700 chapters of naruto. Also alot of cancelled series that some people actually liked are still raged about today like mx0, double arts, psyren, akaboshi etc.... plenty of cancelled manga didn't end just fine



> Just because you can't accept an opinion, doesn't make you right.


Bro i accept your opinion, it doesn't make much sense though, just saying.

edit: i posted this before i saw the mods warning, don't ban me.


----------



## Deynard (Jul 28, 2014)

Poster in good quality: 
(1065x1458px)


----------



## bluemiracle (Jul 28, 2014)

I  seriously doubt the movie is about an AU, since not so long ago we've had pretty much that. But idunno 



TRN said:


> Don't worry,  I'm sure kishi will make sasuke look more feminine/metrosexual (long hair, Girly Face)
> 
> 
> Naruto=Manly Western Man Look
> ...



If he's so feminine why does he have half of the female shinobi chasing him? Please...  Let us not


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jul 28, 2014)

mayumi said:


> Early 2ch spoiler(?) and most likely fake theories is that movie could possibly be about uzu no kuni and the destruction of uzumaki clan.
> 
> If it were true, I can already hear the moans and groans of some posters. BUt again, this is just unconfirmed so wait till thursay to begin the moaning.
> 
> ...



I would actually love that. Naruto discovers his roots, tries to reunite, or at least meet with members of, his scattered clan...perhaps a parallel to Sasuke finding love and starting a family. Juxtaposed against the ninja world rebuilding from the scars of generations of near ceaseless conflict, the relaxing of tensions, the shock of Mugen Tsukiyomi and the world's release from it, and settling in to...a new era.



Sarahmint said:


> Link removed
> 
> Sakura and Minato confirmed for the movie.


I don't know, that article said that Naruto was wearing some kind of Ichiraku uniform. That seems suspect as the sketch of Naruto in the jacket with forehead protectors is clearly adorned with the Uzumaki clan crest.

Though it would be hilarious that Naruto, savior of the world would be making Ramen deliveries. Like the grandmaster of the Shaolin temple sweeping the front steps.

Saved the world or not, he's still a teenager with bills to pay and Ramen to buy. With less ninja work, man's gotta have a supplemental income. 


PikaCheeka said:


> Uzumaki clan destruction seems...unlikely. Why would Naruto be older? And it's really not important anymore anyway with the current clan history we have now. Sounds fake.


Naruto hunting down Uzushiogakure could possibly lead to flashbacks, survivors of the attack telling him the fate of the clan etc.

That said, I have no clue about the veracity of the claim, but it's doable.



> The flyer also says Mugen Tsukuyomi, Hokage, and other random words pertaining to the current war. They're not connected though and don't seem to form any coherent sentences.
> 
> So it's possible they're just throwing out random shit to grab attention...
> 
> I can't imagine it would be _another_ MT movie.



Movie studios everywhere put together the pieces of prior works together in the initial press hype for the new one, no reason this is any different.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 28, 2014)

I don't think there's any veracity to the claim. 

It just seems like a terrible idea, especially with the way the manga has panned out in regards to the Uzumaki clan. Then again, cheap fanservice with lots of MinaKushi flashbacks and Karin causing pairing drama! And that's all movies care about.


----------



## takL (Jul 28, 2014)

A: 
NARUTO New Era opening project, 
KICKSTARTS.
The cumulative sales of the vols (over) 
Astonishing 130 million copies!
Japan's world-renowned manga, 'NARUTO -naruto-', 
Been 15 years since the series started
Finally 
All the karmas are to be settled

B: 
And the year 2014 
The first winter release in the history of Naruto movie 

Only Masashi Kishimoto, the creator knows
The Naruto no one has ever seen
Now to be (revealed) ―――.

The Background:
****Shinobi_Tsuku
****World __Yomi
****War____Kaguya
Ho___The EnD time
Kage_TIE


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jul 28, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I don't think there's any veracity to the claim.
> 
> It just seems like a terrible idea, especially with the way the manga has panned out in regards to the Uzumaki clan. Then again, cheap fanservice with lots of MinaKushi flashbacks and Karin causing pairing drama! And that's all movies care about.



I think it's a great idea primarily because of how it has panned out in the manga, it's actually fertile ground that hasn't been explored.



takL said:


> A:
> NARUTO New Era opening project,
> KICKSTARTS.
> The cumulative sales of the vols (over)
> ...



A TIE????

Between Naruto and Sasuke?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks takl!



> The Naruto no one has ever seen
> Now to be (revealed) ―――.


Adult Naruto? Lol


----------



## takL (Jul 28, 2014)

i do think naruto in the mission ver (173cm tall) and in the 1st poster looks younger than in the ichiraku ver.


----------



## Addy (Jul 28, 2014)

takL said:


> The Background:
> ****Shinobi_Tsuku
> ****World __Yomi
> ****War____Kaguya
> ...



thanks!!!  

so it's true


----------



## Mione (Jul 28, 2014)

Hmm could Adult Naruto have lost the Hokage vote and now hangs out/works at Ichiraku?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 28, 2014)

That would be nice to see. Maybe it's THE movie where Naruto became Hokage 



Addy said:


> thanks!!!
> 
> so it's true


Doubt it means anything.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jul 28, 2014)

erhamgerd so many deleted posts.


----------



## Addy (Jul 28, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> That would be nice to see. Maybe it's THE movie where Naruto became Hokage
> 
> 
> *Doubt it means anything*.


i hope so.

if not then i am seriously interested now in seeing fucking retarded they will make it 

i know i am bashing but i am genuinely interested to see how bad the movie is from the trailer in the next few days :rofl

if the last 10/7 chapters of the manga were solely created for this movie then daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn, kishi just jumped the shark


----------



## Azaleia (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank you very much takl!

I can also see Madara, but to be honest after "Kaguya" I'm kinda lost, don't know how is the order of the rest of the phrase.

But what worries me are the spoilers, nooo please no.


----------



## Meia (Jul 28, 2014)

Naruto will figure out that there is no point in stressing over the hokage title and dedicate his life to his one true love - ramen. 

10/10 manga is saved. 

Or perhaps he's just killing time until Tsunade drops the title.

Thanks for the info takL


----------



## bluemiracle (Jul 28, 2014)

Meia said:


> Naruto will figure out that there is no point in stressing over the hokage title and dedicate his life to his one true love - ramen.
> 
> 10/10 manga is saved.
> 
> ...



Well that convinced me


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 28, 2014)

Addy said:


> if the last 10/7 chapters of the manga were solely created for this movie then daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn, kishi just jumped the shark


You know, I won't be surprise if Kishi did it for the 'new era'. Just saying 

Edit: 15 members and 16 guests! Never seen KTV so crowded before


----------



## Chabal (Jul 28, 2014)

This movie sounds really bizarre... It sounds like a canon entry giving closure to a lot of things from the manga. It seems strange to me that Kishimoto would spoil a lot of things in a movie one year or six months before the end of the actual manga.


----------



## takL (Jul 28, 2014)

i dont see 'マダラ=Madara'　 in the background or anywhere in the poster.　
but '大筒木＝O-tsutuki' next to 'カグヤ＝Kaguya' and　'始動=startup'　above '火影＝
Hokage'. anyhoo I wouldnt read too much into those words in the backgound.

and the pleasures mine, everyone.


----------



## Meia (Jul 28, 2014)

I feel like we're all getting hyped for something which in the end will not be anything important. 
At best it might provide hints for the future.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 28, 2014)

Whatever the movie will be, it won't spoil the end of the manga, that much should be given. And the chances of the manga ending before the movie comes out are close to nil. Plus we know marketing hype isn't the most trustworthy source of expectations. So yeah, I'd keep expectations low on that front.


----------



## Addy (Jul 28, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> You know, I won't be surprise if Kishi did it for the 'new era'. Just saying
> 
> Edit: 15 members and 16 guests! Never seen KTV so crowded before



that is why he did it 

me neither  but remember that the two of use were in this thread long before the others


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 28, 2014)

takL said:


> i dont see 'マダラ=Madara'　 in the background or anywhere in the poster.
> but '大筒木＝O-tsutuki' next to 'カグヤ＝Kaguya' and　'始動=startup'　above '火影＝
> Hokage'. anyhoo I wouldnt read too much into those words in the backgound.
> 
> and the pleasures mine, everyone.


Madara's name is upright .

And thank you for the translations


----------



## ch1p (Jul 28, 2014)

takL said:


> The Background:
> ****Shinobi_Tsuku
> ****World __Yomi
> ****War____Kaguya
> ...



Tsunade stepping down and Naruto getting the Hokage seat. Maybe.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 28, 2014)

Addy said:


> that is why he did it
> 
> me neither  but remember that the two of use were in this thread long before the others



Here before it was cool


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 28, 2014)

Azaleia said:


> Thank you very much takl!
> 
> I can also see Madara, but to be honest after "Kaguya" I'm kinda lost, don't know how is the order of the rest of the phrase.
> 
> But what worries me are the spoilers, nooo please no.



I don't see his name anywhere, but the words are just random and don't seem attached to anything. It literally just says "Mugen Tsukuyomi Kaguya" in one column and "Shinobi world war Hokage" in another (I can't read that column myself but takL can) so I'm not going to take them into account, really.

I seriously doubt we're getting another MT-oriented movie. I think they're just throwing out words and phrases relevant to the manga right now to catch peoples' attention.


----------



## Meia (Jul 28, 2014)

Perhaps those words are scattered that way because they wanted to show that this is the Naruto that came out of those circumstances. Basically to highlight the ambiguous turn out of things which are happening in the present. 

I'm probably making too much out of it.


----------



## Azaleia (Jul 28, 2014)

Weird, I can see "Madara" here:



But I'd better wait for a trailer or more info, this is just plain speculation.


----------



## Azaleia (Jul 28, 2014)

And this girl, is supposed to be the movie's princess ...?


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 28, 2014)

Azaleia said:


> And this girl, is supposed to be the movie's princess ...?


I was going to post this edit of mine here, but I changed my mind due my shipping eyes


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 28, 2014)

Oh so his name is there. 

I had to adjust my screen's contrast. I couldn't even see any grey words on that side of the poster before.

Moderately pacified now.


----------



## Azaleia (Jul 28, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> I was going to post this edit of mine here, but I changed my mind due my shipping eyes



Oh I see, thank you very much, now is more easy to try and guess who the girl is.

It could be anyone, but the dress seems pretty formal.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 28, 2014)

I was thinking it might be Hinata but who knows.

Anything but a movie princess, please.


----------



## TheMagicConch (Jul 28, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> I was thinking it might be Hinata but who knows.
> 
> Anything but a movie princess, please.


Hinata doesn't have spiky hair


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 28, 2014)

ℜai said:


> Madara's name is in there:



I sure as hell can't see "マダラ" written on this pic. The arrow point to nothing of the sort.

EDIT : I saw it, my bad. But it was well hidden.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 28, 2014)

TheMagicConch said:


> Hinata doesn't have spiky hair



That sketch doesn't really show much of the hair. Whatchu even talking about?


----------



## TheMagicConch (Jul 28, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> That sketch doesn't really show much of the hair. Whatchu even talking about?


In the sketch you can see the tips of where the hair ends are spiky


----------



## santanico (Jul 28, 2014)

Azaleia said:


> And this girl, is supposed to be the movie's princess ...?



ewww no more princesses


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 28, 2014)

Azaleia said:


> Oh I see, thank you very much, now is more easy to try and guess who the girl is.
> 
> It could be anyone, but the dress seems pretty formal.



*Spoiler*: _Pairing talk_ 





I saw the pic first when i was using my phone. I think it looks like a pregnant woman and my shipping eyes saw Hinata, so I made that edit and posted it in my tumblr. 

So, maybe it is princess Hinata  and the hair is spiky, but it's the future, so maybe...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 28, 2014)

TheMagicConch said:


> In the sketch you can see the tips of where the hair ends are spiky



Was spiky the right word? 

Neway it's just what I first thought of when I saw it.


----------



## Meia (Jul 28, 2014)

To me it looks like the woman is holding some cloth rather than being pregnant. 
Plus that hair does not look like Hinata's.

Oh well, who knows. I simply doubt they'd show something like that before the manga ends.


----------



## Chabal (Jul 28, 2014)

It sure would be funny if Kishi spoiled the pairing(s) before they happend in the manga.


----------



## Meia (Jul 28, 2014)

That man lives for the bait. Haven't you all learned from the last movie?

>Advertise movie with SS/NH moments
SS and NH fans rush to see it.

>Word spreads out they got trolled and the movie had NS interaction. 

NS fans rush to the cinemas.

This way he attracted all three big fanbases. No wonder the movie made so much money.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 28, 2014)

I just hope it isn't a filler character for a movie that's titled "the last".


----------



## RockSauron (Jul 28, 2014)

It does kind of look like Hinata. True, Hinata's hair might not be that spiky, but Naruto's hair isn't that short either.

Of course, this is probably just my shipper shipping.That sounds too good to be true. 

Might just be some filler princess who is the last of her clan or yadiyadiyada


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 28, 2014)

^Edit that, please. 

That's what I thought as well though.


----------



## Mione (Jul 28, 2014)

I hope it's a redesign of an existing character and not an OC. I know it's mostly the norm for anime movies to focus on new characters, but for the 10th movie in the series I hope they just focus on the existing cast.  

It looks like she is holding a cloth under one arm and her hand on top of it. I can't tell if it's Hinata it could be, but It could also be a OC or maybe Sakura's new design? her hair is spiked at the ends and kishimoto has been drawing her hair longer in the manga.

Perhaps the clothed is the Hokage robe?


----------



## ch1p (Jul 28, 2014)

Azaleia said:


> And this girl, is supposed to be the movie's princess ...?



Shit just got real.

To be fair, now looking at it in HD, it reminded me of someone holding a hat.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 28, 2014)

Maybe Hinata's pregnant and she never says who the dad is.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jul 28, 2014)

As much as I ship NH, that looks like Sakura


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 28, 2014)

As much as I hate Sakura, I do not want her ending up with a d-bag who doesn't give two shits about her.


----------



## Meia (Jul 28, 2014)

I like how every Naruto movie thread always derails into pairing talk. 
We cannot escape the curse of shipping.

And yep, that looks more like Sakura than Hinata to me. I still don't think that means anything.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jul 28, 2014)

The pairing talk won't end until Kishi draws a line under the ships


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 28, 2014)

Kishi teases shippers intentionally


----------



## Selina Kyle (Jul 28, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> As much as I hate Sakura, I do not want her ending up with a d-bag who doesn't give two shits about her.



truth



Azaleia said:


> And this girl, is supposed to be the movie's princess ...?



thought it was sakura with her long hair making its comeback. 
also, apparently sakura's confirmed to be in the movie.



> Two characters confirmed to join Naruto so far in the movie are Sakura Haruno and Minato Namikaze. Their roles have not yet been revealed.


Link removed

it could be hinata, except that hinata's hair at the back is neatly trimmed in line instead of those spikes. 
could be hinata though.
then i also thought that the girl could be kushina, and that made sense too.


----------



## santanico (Jul 28, 2014)

it's not Sakura, this person seems well endowed


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 28, 2014)

odango said:


> then i also thought that the girl could be kushina, and that made sense too.



I'm going to say its probably flashback!Kushina.


----------



## Meia (Jul 28, 2014)

Actually they took the cast from the FB page. That page was also used for the Road to ninja movie and it's still unpolished. Even the name of the director is for the old movie so that's where the confusion is coming from. It seems they haven't edited it all properly yet. 

We still aren't sure what the official cast is.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Jul 28, 2014)

^ i see. then there's no point in guessing who that girl is. 
why are we anyway


----------



## Lovely (Jul 28, 2014)

I predict that this movie doesn't spoil anything significant besides the looks of some characters. Betting on another RTN.


----------



## bluemiracle (Jul 28, 2014)

Azaleia said:


> And this girl, is supposed to be the movie's princess ...?



The first girl that came into my mind was actually Kushina


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 28, 2014)

It's probably some irrelevant filler princess who doesn't exist in the manga.



shadowmaria said:


> The pairing talk won't end until Kishi draws a line under the ships



He basically already drew the line and the pairing talk continues.

Except now it's just mudslinging between fandoms.


----------



## geG (Jul 28, 2014)

The only acceptable ending is one with no ships


----------



## Meia (Jul 28, 2014)

Geg said:


> The only acceptable ending is one with no ships



Wise words you speak my friend.

Burn it all down Kishi.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 28, 2014)

The girl is probably a new movie princess or a resin of one of the girls


----------



## RBL (Jul 28, 2014)

oh fuck no, kushina not again


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 28, 2014)

Ya its not a pregnant woman. With pregnancy the lower part of the belly protrudes outward not upwards towards the chest. And Kishimoto consistently draws pregnant Kushina clasping her hand over her lower belly where it correctly would be. It's likely just a woman holding something. Filler movie girl would be the best bet.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 28, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Ya its not a pregnant woman. With pregnancy the lower part of the belly protrudes outward not upwards towards the chest. And Kishimoto consistently draws pregnant Kushina clasping her hand over her lower belly where it correctly would be. It's likely just a woman holding something. Filler movie girl would be the best bet.



Sometime during Kushina's pregnancy her belly dropped to halfway down her thighs so don't bank on Kishi being anatomically consistent.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 28, 2014)

Why can't Kishi just play around with his own female characters instead of creating a new one? He doesn't even focus on them a lot in the manga.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 28, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sometime during Kushina's pregnancy her belly dropped to halfway down her thighs so don't bank on Kishi being anatomically consistent.



Being pregnant for 10 months took its toll. Naruto destroyed his mother's body.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 29, 2014)

Just wait for the teaser, which is this Thursday. If it's something stupid like showing Naruto's movie title for 15 seconds though...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 29, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Just wait for the teaser, which is this Thursday. If it's something stupid like showing Naruto's movie title for 15 seconds though...



14 seconds.

Last second is Naruto tying his headband on, but we only see him from the back and from the shoulders up.

I think I just spoilered everyone. Sorry.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 29, 2014)

KevKev said:


> Why can't Kishi just play around with his own female characters instead of creating a new one? He doesn't even focus on them a lot in the manga.



You're jumping the gun here...


----------



## Addy (Jul 29, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> I was thinking it might be Hinata but who knows.
> 
> Anything but a movie princess, please.



lol,  hinata  

although, yeah.  movie princesses suck


----------



## Bishamon (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm pretty sure there's no way it can be Sakura unless her design changed a lot, Sakura doesn't have too long hair bangs standing out to her shoulders

Hope it's her though, maybe she'll look pretty for once in history


----------



## Addy (Jul 29, 2014)

it's neither sakura or hinata. looks like a nun wearing something on her head to conceal it


----------



## Bishamon (Jul 29, 2014)

Looks like her head was just blurred out to me


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 29, 2014)

Boobs too big for Sakura 



PikaCheeka said:


> 14 seconds.
> 
> Last second is Naruto tying his headband on, but we only see him from the back and from the shoulders up.
> 
> I think I just spoilered everyone. Sorry.



I can actually see this happening, or maybe 15 seconds of Naruto gearing up + a bunch a words that says "Greatest Nardo movie in history!!11"


----------



## Addy (Jul 29, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Boobs too big for Sakura



what boobs? 

seriously, i am starting to think it's a random guy with a vale on his head but everyone's shipping eyes are blinding them


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 29, 2014)

I swear I saw boobs but then again it's just a blur sketch 

Well I'm just saying what I saw, no shipping goggles whatsoever, but somehow everyone just keep linking girl sketch=who? to shipping, epic lel


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 29, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



^^^ Ya know, sakura is supposed to be like tsunade. Tsunade started off with small breasts and then look what happened! Maybe sakura will be the same...


----------



## Addy (Jul 29, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> I swear I saw boobs but then again it's just a blur sketch
> 
> Well I'm just saying what I saw, no shipping goggles whatsoever, but somehow everyone just keep linking girl sketch=who? to shipping, epic lel



hinatatatata  

i understand what they are going through as an old shipping fan myself but this just shows how shipping sucks. people are so desperate for some shipping development, they are looking into vague ass sketches


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jul 29, 2014)

maybe that girl is new character , but if we know her , then it could be (sakura , ino or kushina) because the girl has spiky hair at the end .


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 29, 2014)

Addy said:


> hinatatatata
> 
> i understand what they are going through as an old shipping fan myself but this just shows how shipping sucks. people are so desperate for some shipping development, they are looking into vague ass sketches



Yeah I agree, just look at tumblr, i mean wtf lol I understand it as well but there are other places for that. I don't want this thread to derail to some shipping thread.  

Sketches are vague as fuck. It could be 'that character' for all we know.


----------



## ziemiak11 (Jul 29, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Just wait for the teaser, which is this Thursday. If it's something stupid like showing Naruto's movie title for 15 seconds though...



There will be at best 10 seconds of footage , the last 5 seconds are reserved for the movie title in Engrish.
There can be even less of footage since they can put some screens with text like "long awaited", " Kishimoto" or "you would prefer to watch 2 more seconds of actual footage? Haha, NO!".


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 29, 2014)

that link doesn't work, i can't see the girl someone post the image.


----------



## Addy (Jul 29, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Yeah I agree, just look at tumblr, i mean wtf lol I understand it as well but there are other places for that. I don't want this thread to derail to some shipping thread.
> 
> Sketches are vague as fuck. It could be '*that character*' for all we know.



oh god no 

no... just no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 29, 2014)

Maybe it's Kabuto's nun lady.

Kabuto for Hokage. Kishi's big on ridiculously stupid twists, after all.


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 29, 2014)

Addy said:


> oh god no
> 
> no... just no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 29, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> that link doesn't work, i can't see the girl someone post the image.



Assuming you mean this.



I can see it just fine here.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 29, 2014)

The first trailer for about every movie I can remember almost never has footage from the actual movie. It's usually just a few seconds of random shit, so I'm not expecting much from teaser #1.

It's possible this one could be different though, since the movie is only 5 months away. Those no-footage trailers are usually released much earlier than that.


----------



## Addy (Jul 29, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Assuming you mean this.
> 
> 
> 
> I can see it just fine here.



this one makes sense. 

so who is preggers? 



i hope its some random fodder.  not sakura or hinata.

although the hair  looks like it has  a wierd pony tail to the left 

looks like kushina.  wait,  i think the girl is holding a towl in one hand while cleaning  something  using  it with the other hand.  kitchen = definitely female.


----------



## Addy (Jul 29, 2014)

insane111 said:


> The first trailer for about every movie I can remember almost never has footage from the actual movie. It's usually just a few seconds of random shit, so I'm not expecting much from teaser #1.
> 
> It's possible this one could be different though, since the movie is only 5 months away. Those no-footage trailers are usually released much earlier than that.



the real trailer will release  the day after if i am not mistaken so i am not sure how would the teaser differ from the mvoe this time. 

although, you  are right.  teasers come on December,  then trailer after dvd release of previous movie but niether  have anything to do witb eachother.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 29, 2014)

Addy said:


> this one makes sense.
> 
> so who is preggers?
> 
> ...



Why is everyone assuming she's preggers 

Assuming that woman in the sketch is preggo it would make zero sense to be Sakura or Hinata if Kishi is a wise man, he would want all fanbase's attention, not to mention that would be one bigass spoiler.  

Know what I'll just go with some new filler woman, but the movie would suck


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 29, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Assuming you mean this.
> 
> 
> 
> I can see it just fine here.



kinda looks like hinata, looks pregnant too


----------



## Addy (Jul 29, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Why is everyone assuming she's preggers
> 
> Assuming that woman in the sketch is preggo it would make zero sense to be Sakura or Hinata if Kishi is a wise man, he would want all fanbase's attention, not to mention that would be one bigass spoiler.
> *
> Know what I'll just go with some new filler woman, but the movie would suck *



the movie already sucks from the looks of it 

the design of naruto alone is a DMC ripoff if you look closely


----------



## Addy (Jul 29, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> kinda looks like hinata, looks pregnant too



your looking at the bump like thingy. 

here, look at point A and B. 

point A alone seems like a bump but if you also look at point B, there is an object in that character's hand. a towel or maybe clothing. 

there is a towel or something. there is a line for her/his waste and another two for the towel like thingy


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 29, 2014)

Addy said:


> the movie already sucks from the looks of it
> 
> *the design of naruto alone is a DMC ripoff if you look closely*


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 29, 2014)

how the hell does new naruto look like this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?







Because he cut his hair short?


----------



## Addy (Jul 29, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> how the hell does new naruto look like this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yes, and because kishimoto showed that he was a fan of DMC and the character (the ninja theory game) when he made the mario one shot ck


manga

bottom left panel.

short hair, half open jacket, a hoodie, and a punk like expression 

there is a reason why they used the ramen naruto design for the poster........... to avoid a law suit


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 29, 2014)

I don't see how Naruto looks like Dante though. Never thought of it.


----------



## Addy (Jul 29, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> I don't see how Naruto looks like Dante though. Never thought of it.



well,  that is how i saw it 

now,  all i think  is a dante cosplayer when seeing new naruto :lol


----------



## Addy (Jul 29, 2014)

Narutosssss is salty


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 29, 2014)

Addy said:


> yes, and because kishimoto showed that he was a fan of DMC and the character (the ninja theory game) when he made the mario one shot ck
> 
> 
> manga
> ...



addy you've lost the plot. non of those sketches look anything like dmc dante. what half opened jacket? are you blind that's a track suit with a hoodie similair to what hinata wears. a punk expression? seriously?? saying you were reaching would be an understatement.


----------



## Addy (Jul 29, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> addy you've lost the plot. non of those sketches look anything like dmc dante. what half opened jacket? are you blind that's a track suit with a hoodie similair to what hinata wears. a punk expression? seriously?? saying you were reaching would be an understatement.



jumpsuit  os half opened.  same shit  

and if you can't see it, you be salty


----------



## ch1p (Jul 29, 2014)

*IT'S TSUNADE HOLDING A HAT, ENOUGH OF THIS PREGNANT WOMEN SHIT.*


----------



## Addy (Jul 29, 2014)

ch1p said:


> *IT'S TSUNADE HOLDING A HAT, ENOUGH OF THIS PREGNANT WOMEN SHIT.*



but  what about my fanfiction?


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jul 29, 2014)

there is a PREGNANT woman ?!! what?!


----------



## Grimmie (Jul 29, 2014)

I have no clue how everyone is seeing pregnant woman or boobs in that picture.


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 29, 2014)

Addy said:


> your looking at the bump like thingy.
> 
> here, look at point A and B.
> 
> ...


i see where you're coming from but this chick looks like she's wearing the same shit kushina wore when she was preggo.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jul 29, 2014)

ch1p said:


> *IT'S TSUNADE HOLDING A HAT, ENOUGH OF THIS PREGNANT WOMEN SHIT.*



I don't believe you


----------



## Nao (Jul 29, 2014)

Grimmie said:


> I have no clue how everyone is seeing pregnant woman or boobs in that picture.



Same here...I only see a shirt and an arm.


----------



## Megu-Nee (Jul 29, 2014)

what is wrong with my eyes

why can't i see what the heck are you guys talking about lol


----------



## insane111 (Jul 29, 2014)

What the hell I just looked at that picture of Naruto. What the shit did Kishi do to his hair? That looks god awful. If he wanted to give him a new hair style, he should've went with a more grown out style.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 29, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> You're jumping the gun here...



No 

That's a weird way to draw a pregnant belly 

That's definitely a Hokage hat.


----------



## Deynard (Jul 29, 2014)

KevKev said:


> That's a weird way to draw a pregnant belly
> 
> That's definitely a Hokage hat.




So if it's hat then...


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 29, 2014)

I like that Kishi went the unexpected route by making Naruto shorter and stockier, but both of his new outfits are just awful. I'd have preferred just a plain black jumpsuit to this, and I'm gonna have to get used to the hair. 

As for the movie setting, this might just be Sasuke vs Naruto arc. I guess it wouldn't be too odd for that fight to happen a good amount time after the current events of the manga.


----------



## ASYM638 (Jul 29, 2014)

*Someone did a fan-colored image of Naruto's outfit in this movie. I really liked it and hopefully that we'll see something similar or even better in the trailer.*


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 29, 2014)

Naruto's outfit is confirmed black though.


----------



## Deynard (Jul 29, 2014)

ASYM638 said:


> *Someone did a fan-colored image of Naruto's outfit in this movie. I really liked it and hopefully that we'll see something similar or even better in the trailer.*



Actually his clothes isn't that orange, more black.


----------



## takL (Jul 29, 2014)

about the 'the movie's princess', check my ava. 



Azaleia said:


> Weird, I can see "Madara" here:



oh now i see, thanks. it does say MADARA.
and underneath i see the kanji 活.　perhaps 復活=resurgence.

n although i tranlated 終末　as 'The EnD time'
now i can see の谷　following it that its actually 'The Valley Of The End'


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 29, 2014)

takL said:


> about the 'the movie's princess', check my ava.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The more and more shit I see the more and more this starts to sound like an endgame movie, but I just can't see this manga ending by December 6th (though I wish it would).


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 29, 2014)

Now that I have another look, yeah the 'princess' seems to be holding the hokage hat.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 29, 2014)

Ugh, this is soooo confusing.


----------



## ASYM638 (Jul 29, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Naruto's outfit is confirmed black though.





Deynard said:


> Actually his clothes isn't that orange, more black.



*
Oh my bad, yeah. It's black ... That's why I hopefully see a better one in the trailer.*



takL said:


> about the 'the movie's princess', check my ava.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*The words in the poster consist of the following, right takL-sensei?
    Madara (マダラ)
    Revival (復活, Fukkatsu)
    Infinite Tsukuyomi (無限月読)
    Kaguya (カグヤ)
    Great Ninja War (忍界大戦, Ninkai Taisen)
    Hokage (火影)
    Valley of the End (終末の谷, Shūmatsu no Tani)
    Bonds (絆, Kizuna) *


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 29, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Now that I have another look, yeah the 'princess' seems to be holding the hokage hat.



nah looks more like she's holding, possibly robbing her stomach. She still looks pregnant to me.


----------



## santanico (Jul 29, 2014)

I like his movie outfit


----------



## Addy (Jul 29, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> nah looks more like she's holding, possibly robbing her stomach. She still looks pregnant to me.



nah, looks like a hokage hat indeed


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 29, 2014)

ASYM638 said:


> *
> Oh my bad, yeah. It's black ... That's why I hopefully see a better one in the trailer.*
> 
> 
> ...



Yea it definitely sounds like a bunch of words just thrown out there in an attempt to grab attention. Pretty sure the movie isn't going to be covering that much information, especially given the conflicts.


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 29, 2014)

could be the hat... well we'll find out soon enough


----------



## takL (Jul 29, 2014)

ASYM638 said:


> *The words in the poster consist of the following, right takL-sensei?
> Madara (マダラ)
> Revival (復活, Fukkatsu)
> Infinite Tsukuyomi (無限月読)
> ...



yeah in the background

and i can see more kanjis like　神 匠 人


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 29, 2014)

That is the Hokage's hat the woman is holding.


----------



## takL (Jul 29, 2014)

or its just a man...


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeah, probably.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 29, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> nah looks more like she's holding, possibly robbing her stomach. She still looks pregnant to me.



Have you even seen a pregnant woman before? She would be rubbing the lower part of her belly where it protrudes most. The baby doesn't grow upwards in front of the breasts so shut up with the pregnant woman thing.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 29, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Yeah I agree, just look at tumblr, i mean wtf lol I understand it as well but there are other places for that. I don't want this thread to derail to some shipping thread.
> 
> Sketches are vague as fuck. It could be 'that character' for all we know.



 




Narutossss said:


> how the hell does new naruto look like this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shut the fuck up Dante is awesome


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Jul 29, 2014)

Maybe it's just p̶̶r̶̶e̶̶g̶̶n̶̶a̶̶n̶̶t̶ new design Sasuke holding Hokage hat, lol


----------



## Gabe (Jul 30, 2014)

Wonder if kishi will actually have naruto wear pants with his name in his rear end like girls used to wear some with juicy on it. Or he just wrote it so people can see who that was. But it is not hard to figure out who the drawing was about. Weird


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 30, 2014)

I think it's a joke...? That would be horrible if his pants actually said that.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 30, 2014)

I hope so, isn't supposed to be an adult at that sketch?


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 30, 2014)

pretty sure it's just a label for the animators. but i'd love for naruto to actually be written on his pants just for the lols


----------



## calimike (Jul 30, 2014)

WSJ HQ





TakL, Large pic here


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 30, 2014)

calimike said:


> WSJ HQ
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




well shit it actually does look like the chick is folding a piece of clothing or a tower, addy you might have been right


----------



## Addy (Jul 30, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> well shit it actually does look like the chick is folding a piece of clothing or a tower, addy you might have been right



man,  i am actually  right  for once.  idk how to feel


----------



## calimike (Jul 30, 2014)

Person is Naruto himself to hold book or paper. Thanks to biger pic


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 30, 2014)

calimike said:


> *Person is Naruto himself to hold book or paper.* Thanks to biger pic



no way that's a guy.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2014)

Addy said:


> man,  i am actually  right  for once.  idk how to feel



Congratz addy!!


----------



## Addy (Jul 30, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Congratz addy!!



thanks 

now, that i am winning streak, i will predict something for the movie 


it will be very disappointing


----------



## vered (Jul 30, 2014)

*Here is a great colored interpretation of the new Naruto with the new outfit:*

hopefully it will look something similar to that.
here is another one:


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 30, 2014)

The poster showed black, so it's possible he is gonna where black looking like an elite ninja.


----------



## Addy (Jul 30, 2014)

vered said:


> *Here is a great colored interpretation of the new Naruto with the new outfit:*
> 
> hopefully it will look something similar to that.
> here is another one:



seems badass.

although, i think he will get the orange again 

still, one can hope.


in other news, tomorrow is the teaser, after that is the trailer, right?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2014)

Naruto isn't Naruto without orange 

I forgot when exactly is the trailer airing.



Addy said:


> thanks
> 
> now, that i am winning streak, i will predict something for the movie
> 
> ...



Nooooooooooooo


----------



## Addy (Jul 30, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Nooooooooooooo



we all know the truth  

i still hope i am wrong honestly but if this is what i think it is then it is crap.

i am sorry 

although, i still hope they change the hair


----------



## vered (Jul 30, 2014)

Addy said:


> seems badass.
> 
> although, i think he will get the orange again
> 
> ...



Think so, even if it has more orange into(probably the pants), it it's still going to be 10 times more legit and bad ass than his current horrible one.


----------



## Addy (Jul 30, 2014)

vered said:


> Think so, even if it has more orange into(probably the pants), it it's still going to be 10 times more legit and bad ass than his current horrible one.



i want to know if kishi gets feedback from fans and people actually like the orange jumpsuit


----------



## takL (Jul 30, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> no way that's a guy.



donno but check my ava esp around the sleeve and the kanji
火, mate.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 30, 2014)

I said it was Tsunade holding the Hokage hat. Even if its Nardo, its practically the same shit since they're both blonde.

**


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 30, 2014)

ok using this teaser crop out of new naruto we at can least make a reasonable prediction of what his new design will look like, at least his uniform. 

we've got two sketches of naruto in his uniform, the poster sketch and the character sheet. The shading on both of them are the same. from the teaser pic we can confirm that the shaded part of the design is black, you can clearly see naruto's head band and collar are black, so it's safe to say the rest of the shaded parts are black or as least a dark color. His jacket, headband, shoes and pouch on his right leg are all probably black. uzumaki symbols are red obviously. his pants aren't shaded so probably orange. naruto's shirt is probably black or dark blue but i have a gut feeling it's a contrasting color maybe red. i mean kishi rarely drawing a character that wears the same color jacket and shirt. the uzumaki armband is probably white and red, naruto wore white and red wristbands in the 3rd movie where he also had a sleeve less jacket.


----------



## Deynard (Jul 30, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> we've got two sketches of naruto in his uniform, the poster sketch and the character sheet. The shading on both of them are the same. from the teaser pic we can confirm that the shaded part of the design is black, you can clearly see naruto's head band and collar are black, so it's safe to say the rest of the shaded parts are black or as least a dark color. His jacket, headband, shoes and pouch on his right leg are all probably black. uzumaki symbols are red obviously. his pants aren't shaded so probably orange. naruto's shirt is probably black or dark blue but i have a gut feeling it's a contrasting color maybe red. i mean kishi rarely drawing a character that wears the same color jacket and shirt. the uzumaki armband is probably white and red, naruto wore white and red wristbands in the 3rd movie where he also had a sleeve less jacket.




ZZZZZzzzzzzzzZZZzzzz


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 30, 2014)

haters gone hate


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

today iz the  teazer at gas nothing to do with the movie


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 31, 2014)

Teaser will feature 15 seconds of NARUTO on Naruto's ass, I mean pants.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 31, 2014)

calimike said:


> Person is Naruto himself to hold book or paper. Thanks to biger pic


----------



## vered (Jul 31, 2014)

*This is probably the most accurate representation of Naruto's new outfit in terms of coloring going by Kishi's sketches and shadows on the sketches.
From the sketches the top will be completely  black aside of the armband,the pants are probably going to be orange and There will be a black strap on top of the white straps around his leg.
*


----------



## Deynard (Jul 31, 2014)

Teaser will be like 15 sec of words on screen "This winter......the last..... Naruto movie....*some scream in background and Sakura yelling 'Naruto!'*.....6 december The Last: Naruto the Movie.. nothing will be the same anymore.... *and credits appear*".


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 31, 2014)

I see Naruto still hasn't developed a sense of fashion.


----------



## Chabal (Jul 31, 2014)

That coloring makes him look cooler, like a japanese school gang leader or something.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 31, 2014)

too much black.

its like kishi wants him to be edgier and cooler and resorts to doing so by getting his colour scheme darker.

it only shows childness.


----------



## vered (Jul 31, 2014)

ch1p said:


> too much black.
> 
> its like kishi wants him to be edgier and cooler and resorts to doing so by getting his colour scheme darker.
> 
> it only shows childness.



It's a huge improvement compared to what he currently has,The blacker the better.The shape of the outfit is the main positive here.The shape of it is that of a Japanese delinquent outfit:


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

i am seriously  starting  to  think  this is like RTN.


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 31, 2014)

vered, don't bother with ch1p, dude was getting all salty over naruto because apparently he was the only one "powered up" on the cover of volume 70 how wearing more black makes you childish? only ch1p.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 31, 2014)

> vered, don't bother with ch1p,



The irony.

I like his outfit, although his hair is a bit of a mess. Kind of looks like Obito.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 31, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> vered, don't bother with ch1p, dude was getting all salty over naruto because apparently he was the only one "powered up" on the cover of volume 70 how wearing more black makes you childish? only ch1p.



How is ch1p's opinion on the cover of 70 relevant to anything?

Ever since you've come in this thread, you've been mocking others, negging them, provoking them, and insulting them. The mood of the thread has entirely changed since you started posting. This is a prediction thread for a movie. It's supposed to be laid back and fun; nobody knows more than anyone else. You're blatantly trolling. Be civil or get out.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 31, 2014)

i gotta admit that outfit does make him look cooler


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 31, 2014)

The outfit is better than his current one but it's not that impressive design wise.


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

i wonder if they will show the outfits of other characters 

mainly sasuke and hinata.

two years ago, they surprised us with RTN


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> The outfit is better than his current one but it's not that impressive design wise.



when your at rock bottom, anything better seems like a god send to be honest :/


----------



## KevKev (Jul 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> i wonder if they will show the outfits of other characters
> 
> mainly sasuke and hinata.
> 
> two years ago, they surprised us with RTN



Holy shit that was two years ago.

We're like family basically.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> when your at rock bottom, anything better seems like a god send to be honest :/



Kishi: Just as planned. 

Ok srsly I don't care much for Naruto's outfit since his is always lame anyway, the rest though...I'm worried


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 31, 2014)

cane rows for shino, no fucks given, cmon kishi.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 31, 2014)

corn rows you mean


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 31, 2014)

Naruto's outfit with the shorts makes him look like some Kingdom Hearts reject. Not liking it.


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 31, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> corn rows you mean



corn rows? that's what muricans call it, we call it cane rows


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> cane rows for shino, no fucks given, cmon kishi.



you should but some ramen in naruto's head


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> you should but some ramen in naruto's head



why put ramen in naruto's head when you could put this


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> why put ramen in naruto's head when you could put this



because naruto never thinks of naked hinata. he always thinks of naked sasuke


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> because naruto never thinks of naked hinata. he always thinks of naked sasuke



This is funny because it's true


----------



## ch1p (Jul 31, 2014)

The trailer will disappoint, I'm sure of it. I bet the only thing it will reveal is that shot of Naruto in official colours that we've already seen.



vered said:


> It's a huge improvement compared to what he currently has,The blacker the better.The shape of the outfit is the main positive here.The shape of it is that of a Japanese delinquent outfit:



I agree with you that the design of the uniform is leagues above. I just can't agree with the colour scheme, because to me adding black may be an 'improvement' but takes away some of Naruto's charm. His character is loud and boastful, having orange in liberal amounts suits him. Don't get me wrong, I like black and I use it fairly as well. I just feel like giving a character black as a means to show 'mature' is lazy and missing the point of the character. Kishi could have gone for grey. That would've been better, softer option.

Regarding volume 70, I complained about Naruto being in speshul mode because he didn't fit with the rest of the characters, not because he has speshul mode. Hashirama also has speshul mode for crying out loud. The point is, his speshul mode doesn't fit with the rest and while sticking out would've been fine because he's the main character, he sticks out like a sore thumb (negative, not positive) and especially in an illustration that portrays equality.

I've also complained about Sasuke's Rinnegan eye being white / purple because it dies against his colour scheme. It's still the red sharingan that the eyes of the reader are drawn to (when he's coloured), not the stupid monochrome eye. It dies and its stupid and its an idiotic colour scheme decision I've complained about Sakura being in war clothes as well, because it doesn't fit with the softness of her colours or the slight curves she has. It has nothing to do with liking or disliking a character, but about design choices.


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 31, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> This is funny because it's true


when did naruto think of sasuke naked?


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> when did naruto think of sasuke naked?



when did he think of hinata naked............... in the manga ck

and if RTN was indeed the brain child of kishi and the anime team then a part of naruto's dream is to have  a bath with the rookie 9 males............ including sasuke


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> when did he think of hinata naked............... in the manga ck
> 
> and if RTN was indeed the brain child of kishi and the anime team then a part of *naruto's dream is to have  a bath with the rookie 9 males............ including sasuke*


public path houses is a part of japanese culture. that doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> public path houses is a part of japanese culture. that doesn't mean anything.



so the prototypical *perfect dream *of a 16 year old japanese kid is to be with guys in a public bath? 

hell, he isn't hokage or made one in that movie. all he ever wanted was his parents back....... and *SEXUALLY ACTIVE *sasuke


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> so the prototypical *perfect dream *of a 16 year old japanese kid is to be with guys in a public bath?


japan gone japan


> hell, he isn't hokage or made one in that movie. all he ever wanted was his parents back....... and *SEXUALLY ACTIVE *sasuke


never watched RTN but i'm pretty sure sasuke was active only because itachi didn't lol kill their parents thus avoiding becoming an emo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> japan gone japan
> 
> never watched RTN but i'm pretty sure sasuke was active only because itachi didn't lol kill their parents thus avoiding becoming an emo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



or naruto gone naruto 

and no, there is no indication the uchiha are still alive in RTN.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jul 31, 2014)

i just watch the teaser , there is nothing new , they just show naruto new looks.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 31, 2014)

Didn't expect much from a 15 second teaser.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 31, 2014)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> i just watch the teaser , there is nothing new , they just show naruto new looks.



I see so what's the color of Naruto new looks I mean his outfit?


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jul 31, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> I see so what's the color of Naruto new looks I mean his outfit?



I don't remember correctly , but I think His pants is orange not black.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 31, 2014)

Does his butt says:

NARUTO ????

Or:  SASUKE WAS HERE !!!!


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 31, 2014)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> I don't remember correctly , but I think His pants is orange not black.



But his shirt is full black huh?

I think black look cool on him.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jul 31, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 













from ladygt.


----------



## Deynard (Jul 31, 2014)

Teaser is here.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tve6BTwCHEk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 31, 2014)

I hate his hair........


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

the orange pants make the black jacket look like crap


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

orange.... the true villain of naruto


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 31, 2014)

It seems part 1 Obito's outfit was an inspiration for him (including the hair) .....


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 31, 2014)

He wears black now but still has orange pants.


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> He wears black now but still has orange pants.



i don't get the point. 

for a second, i thought his legs and upper body were two separate parts 

btw, we get the trailer tomorrow, right?


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> It seems part 1 Obito's outfit was an inspiration for him (including the hair) .....



i wonder if this originally an obito movie


----------



## calimike (Jul 31, 2014)

【拡散希望】
NARUTO 劇場版最新作は今冬公開！！
NARUTO 劇場版最新作は今冬公開！！
NARUTO 劇場版最新作は今冬公開！！
NARUTO 劇場版最新作は今冬公開！！


----------



## ch1p (Jul 31, 2014)

I said it all we'd see was the exact same shit, Naruto's clothings.

That said.

 

The orange pants make it look good actually. Thankfully, its not all black, and there is grey to soften the look. Design-wise, to fit things as I thought.


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 31, 2014)

lol dear god it's going to be 10 seconds of text 1 second of naruto's face and 4 of his back. well at least we know what his design looks like. looks goat.


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

ok, i think i am used to the look now after intense staring 

now, about the animation. i know jack shit but can someone tell me it the guys behind it are good animators?


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

ASYM638 said:


> *A 15-second version of the movie's teaser trailer will air during the Naruto Shippūden television anime's broadcast on July 31. Then, the full version will start running in theaters on August 1. In addition, a Naruto exhibition will open in Japan next year.*



just a reminder to everyone

so tommorow is the full trailer but not we wont see it unless in theaters?

crap


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> just a reminder to everyone
> 
> so tommorow is the full trailer but not we wont see it unless in theaters?
> 
> crap


theater exclusive trailars? seriously?? for real? i'm sure they'll show on tv as well or post it online.... if not then japan


----------



## The greatest evil (Jul 31, 2014)

hi dozo


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> theater exclusive trailars? seriously?? for real? i'm sure they'll show on tv as well or post it online.... if not then japan



this is wrong man 


i need to know if naruto wrote his name on his ass 

anf how do hinata and sasuke look 

does sakur ahave bigger breasts now 

our best hope if not on tv is if someone talks about it in 2ch  tomorrow :/


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

The greatest evil said:


> hi dozo



the hair sucks and the animation is chopy or am i just imagining it?


----------



## ch1p (Jul 31, 2014)

The greatest evil said:


> hi dozo



I really don't like the short hair, but I like that he still seems to be cheerful.


----------



## vered (Jul 31, 2014)

i dont mind the hair. more military and mature like.
His overall look is good and a huge improvement on his current one.He actually looks like a legit shinboi.


----------



## Kakashi_Hatake37 (Jul 31, 2014)

Teaser Texte Translation in French from 

ついに終結！ -> Enfin la fin !
新時代へ繋ぐ劇場版超大作、始動！ -> Une ?uvre cin?matographique consid?rable qui vous connectera vers une nouvelle ?re, D?marrage !
原作の、その先へ -> En route vers l?apr?s-manga


----------



## mayumi (Jul 31, 2014)

He looks fine to me. I like his short hair. That black jacket is definitely cool and the red uzuamki bands on it. He should have gotten red pants opposed to orange.

Now if he wore the sage mode cloak it would actually look good.


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> just a reminder to everyone
> 
> so tommorow is the full trailer but not we wont see it unless in theaters?
> 
> crap



Never underestimate the power of bootlegs


----------



## Revolution (Jul 31, 2014)

With the way Sakura and Sasuke were shown on the pages, what are the odds that Naruto is the last person alive of team 7?


----------



## Chabal (Jul 31, 2014)

Kakashi_Hatake37 said:


> Teaser Texte Translation in French from
> 
> ついに終結！ -> Enfin la fin !
> 新時代へ繋ぐ劇場版超大作、始動！ -> Une ?uvre cin?matographique consid?rable qui vous connectera vers une nouvelle ?re, D?marrage !
> 原作の、その先へ -> En route vers l?apr?s-manga



Finally the end !
A considerable cinematographic work that'll connect you to a new era, start!
Road to the after-manga.

So it definitely looks like it'll spoil the end of the manga. That's really strange.


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Never underestimate the power of bootlegs



no respected bootlegger gives a shit about naruto


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> With the way Sakura and Sasuke were shown on the pages, what are the odds that Naruto is the last person alive of team 7?



as  always, you really make great observations


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 31, 2014)

Well that was thrilling and uninformative.


Wonder what the Naruto exhibit is and when it opens? I went to the park they had in 2012 and it was a massive disappointment. There were only one or two things worth looking at.


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

remember when tsuande once said that if naruto used FRS too much, he will lose his ninjutsu?

what if the movie takes place in a timeline where naruto didn't learn SM or KCM and lost use of ninjutsu? 

might explain the bandages.


----------



## vered (Jul 31, 2014)

a better quality pic  from the trailer:
not sure what the "after the manga "means.
either it means the manga ends and there is a movie about the events after the manga, or it refers to the current part 2 as a movie before the next phase.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 31, 2014)

Chabal said:


> Finally the end !
> A considerable cinematographic work that'll connect you to a new era, start!
> Road to the after-manga.
> 
> So it definitely looks like it'll spoil the end of the manga. That's really strange.



Does "原作の、その先へ" actually translate to "En route vers l’apr?s-manga"?

The rest seems right but based on my limited knowledge of Japanese, that isn't translating properly. I don't see the word "manga" at all. Just says "Original work".

I think it says something about "beyond the original work", which doesn't necessarily mean "taking place after". It could easily mean something "above and beyond" or outside the manga. It's a movie, so no shit, if that's what they are trying to say. 

We'll have to wait for someone who is fluent, though.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 31, 2014)

Knew that teaser was gonna be derp. But eeeh I knew Naruto's pants gonna be orange, can't have too much black on him, so orange pants were expected.

I'll need to get used to the hair 



Narutossss said:


> when did naruto think of sasuke naked?



In the RTN movie, he did in the bathhouse, not in a sexual way obviously but he still thought of him naked. I guess you didn't watch it


----------



## Chabal (Jul 31, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Does "原作の、その先へ" actually translate to "En route vers l’apr?s-manga"?
> 
> The rest seems right but based on my limited knowledge of Japanese, that isn't translating properly. I don't see the word "manga" at all. Just says "Original work".
> 
> ...



Well, "finally the end" quite clearly means the end of the "original work" so everything else follows.


----------



## geG (Jul 31, 2014)

原作の、その先へ basically means "Beyond/past the original work" so yeah that implies that it's something that happens after the ending of the series


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 31, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Knew that teaser was gonna be derp. But eeeh I knew Naruto's pants gonna be orange, can't have too much black on him, so orange pants were expected.
> 
> I'll need to get used to the hair
> 
> ...


Nope didn't watch RTN


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 31, 2014)

Geg said:


> 原作の、その先へ basically means "Beyond/past the original work" so yeah that implies that it's something that happens after the ending of the series



So the series ended,  and that movie starts a 'new era' which is a series of movies?


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> So the series ended,  and that movie starts a 'new era' which is a series of movies?



that's a dumb idea to be honest if the manga is not done and this is canon.


----------



## Deynard (Jul 31, 2014)

What so you think about this? Fake and gay?


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 31, 2014)

could be a series of movies after the war that runs until tsunade steps down and naruto becomes hokage?


----------



## ch1p (Jul 31, 2014)

I am not excite.


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 31, 2014)

Deynard said:


> What so you think about this? Fake and gay?



looks fake and sasuke is no tobirama


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 31, 2014)

Deynard said:


> What so you think about this? Fake and gay?



Fake and why the damn armor  Sasuke wants to ripoff Tobirama?


----------



## ch1p (Jul 31, 2014)

Of course its fake, this is a known manga position cover and the colouring doesn't even have shading.

More importantly, have the credits for this been released? Like who directs and shit?


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

Deynard said:


> What so you think about this? Fake and gay?



he is too evil in this image


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 31, 2014)

i have no idea who is working on this nor that it matters but from teaser it looks like the animation is good.


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 31, 2014)

vered said:


>


hmmmmm blonde hair, blue eyes, black jacket and red armband............................


----------



## Rai (Jul 31, 2014)

Deynard said:


> What so you think about this? Fake and gay?



Probably fake: Eng subbed streaming


----------



## mayumi (Jul 31, 2014)

The director is - Tsuneo Kobayashi who has previously done one of my fave anime Junni Kokki or 12 Kingdoms.

WHy would Sasuke's outfit go back old school when they are all moving forward. Someone just likes Tobirama and wanted Sasuke in his outfit. LOL.


----------



## cell47 (Jul 31, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Does "原作の、その先へ" actually translate to "En route vers l’apr?s-manga"?
> 
> The rest seems right but based on my limited knowledge of Japanese, that isn't translating properly. I don't see the word "manga" at all. Just says "Original work".
> 
> ...



There are no mistakes in it. 原作 literally means "the primary work", which is the manga Naruto here, that's all.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 31, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Does "原作の、その先へ" actually translate to "En route vers l?apr?s-manga"?
> 
> The rest seems right but based on my limited knowledge of Japanese, that isn't translating properly. I don't see the word "manga" at all. Just says "Original work".
> 
> ...



It's written "Gensoku no, sono saki he"

Genzoku meaning "original work", I translate it by "Beyond the original" the original being the manga of course. "En route vers l'apr?s manga" seems fine to me.


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 31, 2014)

the official movie website is a piece of shit, they aren't even posting anything


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> the official movie website is a piece of shit, they aren't even posting anything



they didn't post the teaser already?


which means........................ the trailer portion of the website is for the teaser and not the full trailer


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> they didn't post the teaser already?
> 
> 
> which means........................ the trailer portion of the website is for the teaser and not the full trailer



Actually it could mean that they're not bothering with uploading a 15 second teaser and are putting up the trailer tomorrow.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jul 31, 2014)

So it is  a canoncial timeskip?


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> So it is  a canoncial timeskip?



i dont think kishi is dumb enough to spoil his own manga in a movie


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 31, 2014)

I love his new look.

And he's not spoiling anything.

Wake up.

The manga will be over before this movie is released.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 31, 2014)

Chabal said:


> Finally the end !
> A considerable cinematographic work that'll connect you to a new era, start!
> Road to the after-manga.
> 
> So it definitely looks like it'll spoil the end of the manga. That's really strange.



So it looks like the manga will end before the movie comes out. I can't see how they'll shove out a movie spoiling the epilogue without first finishing the manga, but who knows.


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> I love his new look.
> 
> And he's not spoiling anything.
> 
> ...



the manga wont end before the movie. there is no indication the manga will end before it.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> the manga wont end before the movie.



Well then they're going to piss off a lot of anime only viewers who go to see the movie and find out it's an epilogue detailing the events after the manga. You don't make a movie detailing events of the end of the story when you haven't even finished the manga. That just bleeds stupidity.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> the manga wont end before the movie. there is no indication the manga will end before it.


No indication? Are you joking?

New Sasuke spinoff manga.
'The Last'
'Finally the End'
'Beyond the Original work'

Wake up.

Anime will end in Spring/Summer 2015 after at least one more season after this current one assuming there is no more filler.


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Well then they're going to piss off a lot of anime only viewers who go to see the movie and find out it's an epilogue detailing the events after the manga. You don't make a movie detailing events of the end of the story when you haven't even finished the manga. That just bleeds stupidity.



people speculate that it might end before the movie from how they advertise this movie being named "the last", and older naruto/time skip.

however, it isn't said the manga will end or even advertised in the manga (so far). 

and i honestly doubt the anime episodes will end or catch to the manga by this december.

also, the manga is ongoing today. what? the manga will end by the movie's time while the anime is still catching up?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> people speculate that it might end before the movie from how they advertise this movie being named "the last", and older naruto/time skip.
> 
> however, it isn't said the manga will end or even advertised in the manga (so far).
> 
> ...



Uh did you like miss the last few pages?  It's said things like "Finally the end", "Road to the after-manga", etc. It's teasing the epilogue of the story, which isn't something you make a movie about when the manga has yet to finish.


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> No indication? Are you joking?
> 
> New Sasuke spinoff manga.
> 'The Last'
> ...





so the anime team will make a naruto movie showing the ending of the story............. before the anime series is done? 

new sasuke spin off ROCK LEE style.......... not by kishi 

and "the last" "finally, the end" "beyond the original work" is just advertisement until i see the trailer for it.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 31, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> No indication? Are you joking?
> 
> New Sasuke spinoff manga.
> 'The Last'
> ...




New Sasuke spinoff has nothing to do with the manga or when is it ending. 

The rest is all speculation.


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Uh did you like miss the last few pages?  It's said things like "Finally the end", "Road to the after-manga", etc. It's teasing the epilogue of the story, which isn't something you make a movie about when the manga has yet to finish.



you do realize they also once advertised  that naruto dies 

yes, i am 100% this is false advertisement to get attention.

hell, the first teaser for the naruto movie had the rockie 9 and sasuke in it for god's sake 

dont you think kishi would make a statement about the manga ending soon? or maybe the manga company would do so to get more readers?

the only ones who are making a fuss are the ANIME TEAM and not the manga.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> you do realize they also once advertised  that naruto dies
> 
> yes, i am 100% this is false advertisement to get attention.
> 
> hell, the first teaser for the naruto movie had the rockie 9 and sasuke in it for god's sake



So in other words you can't prove it's a false advertisement at all? Then don't sit here and say you know for sure that the manga isn't ending before the movie's released because you damn sure don't.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jul 31, 2014)

I don't know what to believe anymore


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> So in other words you can't prove it's a false advertisement at all? Then don't sit here and say you know for sure that the manga isn't ending before the movie's released because you damn sure don't.



and what proof says the manga or even the anime will end before the movie? 


it is only speculations....... *based on the anime movie*


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> and what proof says the manga or even the anime will end before the movie?



There is no definitive proof, but there are heavy implications with some of the text we've seen about the movie so far. Inb4 more lol false advertising shit. Not to mention I've never even said it was definitively ending by the time the movie releases, I've said it's a possibility. You and several others continue to vehemently say the manga won't end (as if there's no possibility it will) with literally no proof or implications suggesting that.

And you keep saying it's an anime movie. That doesn't mean a thing because it's Kishi who's writing the damn thing.


----------



## TheMagicConch (Jul 31, 2014)

I don't know why you guys are arguing, it's obviously saying there will be a part 3


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 31, 2014)

Well, there will be the new Era (the big project), technically a part 3 but I don't know man.


----------



## Hasan (Jul 31, 2014)

You guys do realize that the movie doesn't really have to point to current events in the main story. Kishimoto can still write a story in the future time and not spoil anything for the manga readers. The manga can continue event after the movie hits the theatres.


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> There is no definitive proof, but they're are heavy implications with some of the text we've seen about the movie so far. Inb4 more lol false advertising shit. Not to mention I've never even said it was definitevely ending by the time the movie releases, I've said it's a possibility. You and several others continue to vehemently say the manga won't end (as if there's no possibility it will) with literally no proof or implications suggesting that.
> 
> And you keep saying it's an anime movie. *That doesn't mean a damn thing because it's Kishi who's writing the thing*.





> about the movie it says
> "*the original plot*, character designs, *total supervision *by Kishimoto-sensei!!"



supervision =/= writing 

he didn't write the last movie but he did help with it.

and until i see something from the manga, whatever the anime says is to advertise the movie. it doesn't make sense as a manga reader myself.


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

Hasan said:


> You guys do realize that the movie doesn't really have to point to current events in the main story. Kishimoto can still write a story in the future time and not spoil anything for the manga readers.



good point. that is what happened with RTN. kishi was involved in  writing  it and creating the characters.


...... what does that have to do with the canon manga? nothing.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> supervision =/= not writing
> 
> he didn't write the last movie but he did help with it.
> 
> and until i see something from the manga, whatever the anime says is to advertise the movie. it doesn't make sense as a manga reader myself.



So once again, you can't prove anything. So please do continue on how it's impossible that the manga won't end before the movies released. You've presented such a good case so far.


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> So once again, you can't prove anything. So please do continue on how it's impossible that the manga won't end before the movies released. You've presented such a good case so far.



fuck it 

the manga will end before the movie 

you win. 

it's like talking to a wall


----------



## Lurko (Jul 31, 2014)

Those Orange pants 
...


----------



## Sardorim (Jul 31, 2014)

The Last?

Time Skip?

Huh, does that mean Naruto wont have the Nine-Tails or Six Sage powers anymore for the Movie? Wouldn't he be way weaker than?

What's the part about this being a beginning? Is there going to be another Naruto series afterward with a much weaker Naruto due to possibly losing all those unnatural power-ups?

So far, only Naruto, Sakura, and Minato will be in this? What about Sasuke? And does mean the shipping wars are over in regards to Naruto the character?


----------



## santanico (Jul 31, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> New Sasuke spinoff has nothing to do with the manga or when is it ending.
> 
> The rest is all speculation.



"wake up! the manga is ending " 

in all seriousness, people are jumping the gun here


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> ok, i think i am used to the look now after intense staring
> 
> now, about the animation. i know jack shit but can someone tell me it the guys behind it are good animators?



It looks good, But some of the animation in RTN looked fantastic and some... not so much.

I think the outfit would have looked better without the grey and with orange jacket/black pants.


----------



## nfcnorth (Jul 31, 2014)

I have heard somewhere that Minato and Sakura are confirmed to be in the movie. Sakura is not a surprise being a member of team 7 and all that but Minato? If this really is an epilogue movie why is Minato in it?  Shouldn't he be back in the afterlife? I get he is Naruto's dad but he is dead and is an edo tensei right now so how is he still around?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> fuck it
> 
> the manga will end before the movie
> 
> ...



You don't get it. You're the one who continues to state how it's impossible for the manga to end without even considering the possibility of it ending before the movie is released. I'm open to both possibilities. You're clearly not and there's zero reason not to be as there's zero proof the manga won't end before the movie releases just like there isn't definitive proof that it will.


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> You don't get it. You're the one who continues to state how it's impossible for the manga to end without even considering the possibility of it ending before the movie is released. I'm open to both possibilities. You're clearly not and there's zero reason not to be as there's zero proof the manga won't end before the movie releases just like there isn't definitive proof that it will.



yes, i am not open to the possibility of the manga ending before the movie. not even gonna argue with that 

sorry, i am not that naive to believe the anime or their advertisement


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jul 31, 2014)

No spoilers but ending the manga the way it is now within 15 chapters is friggin' impossible.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> yes, i am not open to the possibility of the manga ending before the movie. not even gonna argue with that
> 
> sorry, i am not that naive to believe the anime or their advertisement



And there lies your problem, especially when you've made no decent case for why it can't end before the movies release.

You wanna try telling me why Naruto's right hand is bandaged?


----------



## vered (Jul 31, 2014)

Ok Takl translated it and from his translation it also opens up the possibility of the movie being ahead of/being a preview to the new era before the manga gets to it which still leaves a chance for a part 3 to happen.I asked Takl what does he think about it in terms of the probability of a part 3 happening or not.:

*ついに終結！=finally to (a) conclusion!
新時代へ繋ぐ劇場版超大作、始動！=A spectacular theater version (of naruto) that leads to a new era, starts up!
原作の、その先へ =to go ahead of/even further than the original(manga)*


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks for the info  I'm betting with the movie being ahead but with no spoilers, if it can be pulled off lol.

Part 3 was a given ever since I heard about this 'new era' project, the question is how is it gonna be like, a series of movies? Continuation of the manga? Etc.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 31, 2014)

Sasuke's getting a spinoff?


----------



## Rindaman (Jul 31, 2014)

I guess Part 3 confirmed?

Also , the new chapter puts Naruto's new hair style in an entirely new perspective.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 31, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Thanks for the info  I'm betting with the movie being ahead but with no spoilers, if it can be pulled off lol.
> 
> Part 3 was a given ever since I heard about this 'new era' project, the question is how is it gonna be like, a series of movies? Continuation of the manga? Etc.



How exactly can you make a movie that's ahead of the manga without spoiling certain aspects?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 31, 2014)

No spoilers even in spoiler tags 



Bruce Wayne said:


> Sasuke's getting a spinoff?



It's just a spin off like the Rock Lee SD.



The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> How exactly can you make a movie that's ahead of the manga without spoiling certain aspects?


We'll find out when the trailer is out


----------



## Windowgazer (Jul 31, 2014)

I really hope that the Manga ends in December no matter if it is illogical or not. For what it's worth, Kishi can simply speed up the pace and [REDACTED] and then [REDACTED] so the ending can finally coincide with the movie.

(I seriously forgot that I was in the Anime section lol)


----------



## Rindaman (Jul 31, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> No spoilers even in spoiler tags .




My bad. I'll edit.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 31, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> No spoilers even in spoiler tags
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They'll end up spoiling shit without even knowing as the characters in the movie will let us know who died and who didn't (though that's not even much of a spoiler these days) if this movie is indeed set after the manga while the manga still goes on.


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> No spoilers but ending the manga the way it is now within 15 chapters is friggin' impossible.



yeah, the pacing alone doesnt indicate kishi is in any hurry


----------



## Phemt (Jul 31, 2014)

Unless it says clearly or they start advertising this as a continuation of sorts, then it's just a random stand alone story set in the future that could be the start of something new.

The plot/summary and/or trailer description will tell us that.

Albeit Kishimoto being involved in it, he's not writing it, so that puts a major dent in this being Part 3.


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

vered said:


> Ok Takl translated it and from his translation it also opens up the possibility of the movie being ahead of/being a preview to the new era before the manga gets to it which still leaves a chance for a part 3 to happen.I asked Takl what does he think about it in terms of the probability of a part 3 happening or not.:
> 
> *ついに終結！=finally to (a) conclusion!
> 新時代へ繋ぐ劇場版超大作、始動！=A spectacular theater version (of naruto) that leads to a new era, starts up!
> 原作の、その先へ =to go ahead of/even further than the original(manga)*



the whole new "era" thing makes me believe it might be a new timeline all together and not a timeskip.


----------



## Rindaman (Jul 31, 2014)

Bandages around his hand basically confirms this will line up with current manga events. I agree with certain sentiments here, I don't know how the Anime group wont be spoiled if it doesn't end before December.



Addy said:


> the whole new "era" thing makes me believe it might be a new timeline all together and not a timeskip.



Yea but New Era doesn't exactly mean alternate timeline now does it? It suggests the happenings of the near Future.

Especially with the way the characters stress the new generation surpassing the previous and all that Jazz I don't see where alternate or new timeline would even make sense in this context.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 31, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> They'll end up spoiling shit without even knowing as the characters in the movie will let us know who died and who didn't (though that's not even much of a spoiler these days) if this movie is indeed set after the manga while the manga still goes on.



I did say *if* it can be pulled off, unlikely but eh.

As for the characters, what you said, basically, not much of a spoiler.

I'll just wait for the trailer to see where the movie is heading.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> the whole new "era" thing makes me believe it might be a new timeline all together and not a timeskip.



Another AU makes no sense as we just had that with RTN.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 31, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> Bandages around his hand basically confirms this will line up with current manga events. I agree with certain sentiments here, I don't know how the Anime group wont be spoiled if it doesn't end before December.



We don't know that it could be something entirely different.

What we know is only on the palm of the hand, so why bandage up your entire arm?

Is it going to burst into flames after doing what needs to be done?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jul 31, 2014)

An AU or timetravel plot makes more sense than ending the manga in 15 chapters for a movie


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> Bandages around his hand basically confirms this will line up with current manga events. I agree with certain sentiments here, I don't know how the Anime group wont be spoiled if it doesn't end before December.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well, not really.

new era only means a new start.

now, whether it follows the canon timeline is to anyone's guess at this point which makes me think that it might go the RTN rout with a new alternate timeline as it made the most money if i am not mistaken.


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Another AU makes no sense as we just had that with RTN.



and RTN made a lot of money if i am not mistaken. 

i think the anime is experimenting at this point.


----------



## TheMagicConch (Jul 31, 2014)

Who said Kishimoto is not writing it?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> and RTN made a lot of money if i am not mistaken.
> 
> i think the anime is experimenting at this point.



Doing the exact same premise twice is never a good idea.


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 31, 2014)

...............naruto ending in 15 chapters? 

sorry forgot i was in the anime section, deleted spoiler, anyway no way is the manga ending in 15 chapters


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jul 31, 2014)

wow spoilers. 

but it is true. Manga ending in 15 chapters is just impossible.


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

TheMagicConch said:


> Who said Kishimoto is not writing it?



he is supervising it like in RTN. that movie was written by him and someone else. there, he said  he gave hints and there if i recall right.


----------



## Mione (Jul 31, 2014)

From the text it looks like we are going to get another time skip in the manga. 

Makes sense. 

Right now Naruto and anyone else in the rookie 11 (well not counting Shikamaru in this area ) are not on the level it takes to be a proper Hokage. I'm not talking about power.

If we are seeing this "Era" now it either means:

We are not going to be spending a lot of time in that era in the manga. So they want to expand it with this filler story. 

Or

It's a start of a longer arc and this is the introduction/filler start up.


----------



## TheMagicConch (Jul 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> he is supervising it like in RTN. that movie was written by him and someone else. there, he said  he gave hints and there if i recall right.


But where's your source?


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Doing the exact same premise twice is never a good idea.



true 

but i am not saying  it is  the same exact premise. i  am  saying it might be a different AU all together. 

although, this might explain minato's voice actor but wasn't his name for the last movie and not confirmed for this one? i forgot


----------



## ch1p (Jul 31, 2014)

RtN is too detached from the manga's plotline for it to be written by Kishi. I don't really think this one is going to be any better on that matter.


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 31, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> wow spoilers.
> 
> but it is true. Manga ending in 15 chapters is just impossible.



sorry i legit fucked up, hope no anime only posters saw it before i deleted it.


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

TheMagicConch said:


> But where's your source?


it was posted somehwere in this thread. if your interested, search for it.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 31, 2014)

Dude, spoilers, SPOILERS.


----------



## geG (Jul 31, 2014)

Why are all yall so dumb


----------



## TheMagicConch (Jul 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> it was posted somehwere in this thread. if your interested, search for it.


...
I did search it and there was nothing in this thread that said Kishimoto isn't writing this movie except for you and another guy


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

TheMagicConch said:


> ...
> I did search it and there was nothing in this thread that said Kishimoto isn't writing this movie except for you and another guy





Addy said:


> he is supervising it like in RTN. that movie was written by him and someone else. there, he said  he gave hints and there if i recall right.




i didn't say he isn't writing the movie 

i said he is supervising it including the plot which *might *mean that it is like RTN where he writes it with another guy. 

i remember he said in interview or something that he read the script and gave hints to the writer/s where he said something like "i told them to make hinata say 'naruto-kun' and not 'naruto'".

the way it was said back then made it seem as if kishi read a script and gave his advice on how to make it better. it seemed as if he didn't write it necessarily himself.

thats why i say this movie might be the same.


----------



## TheMagicConch (Jul 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> i didn't say he isn't writing the movie
> 
> i said he is supervising it including the plot which *might *mean that it is like RTN where he writes it with another guy.
> 
> i remember he said in interview or something that he read the script and gave hints to the writer/s where he said something like "i told them to make hinata say 'naruto-kun' and not 'naruto'".


Oh it might be like RtN
So anything you're saying is pure assumption, that's cool


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

TheMagicConch said:


> Oh it might be like RtN
> So anything you're saying is pure assumption, that's cool



you mean like the rest of the people in this thread?  ck

if you cant distinguish between assumptions and real stuff then i am sorry, that is your problem. 

you can go a few pages back and see some speculation about pregnant hinata but i am afraid you will believe it


----------



## TheMagicConch (Jul 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> you mean like the rest of the people in this thread?  ck
> 
> if you cant distinguish between assumptions and real stuff then i am sorry, that is your problem.
> 
> you can go a few pages back and see some speculation about pregnant hinata but i am afraid you will believe it


Yes but before it seemed like you were stating it as a fact
I never thought that sketch was somebody who was pregnant btw


----------



## Vermin (Jul 31, 2014)

so this really is the end of the manga


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

TheMagicConch said:


> Yes but before it seemed like you were stating it as a fact





Addy said:


> *he is supervising it like in RTN. *that movie was written by him and someone else. there, he said  he gave hints and there if i recall right.


that's the only thing i stated as  a fact and it is a fact. although, i cant remember now if he was just a writer on RTN of a supervise  but for this movie, he is the supervisor for the original plot, and the character designs. this is why i compare it to RTN.



> I never thought that sketch was somebody who was pregnant btw



good, me too


----------



## TheMagicConch (Jul 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> that's the only thing i stated as  a fact and it is a fact. although, i cant remember now if he was just a writer on RTN of a supervise  but for this movie, he is the supervisor for the original plot, and the character designs. this is why i compare it to RTN.
> 
> 
> 
> good, me too


Hmm okay, maybe I was thinking about somebody else
But I do think he's also writing it(with other people I guess) and supervising it, I mean it will make the most sense


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 31, 2014)

there are ways they could do the movie without major spoilers for instants the plot could be about the uzumaki clan, the manga hasn't heavily touched on that subject. the new era stuff could mean a rank switch, naruto could be a jounin now and have his own team consisting of characters that didn't take part in the war like konohamaru/hanabi etc they would be 15/16 by now. just my two cents.


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> there are ways they could do the movie without major spoilers for instants the plot could be about the uzumaki clan, the manga hasn't heavily touched on that subject. the new era stuff could mean a rank switch, naruto could be a jounin now and have his own team consisting of characters that didn't take part in the war like konohamaru/hanabi etc they would be 15/16 by now. just my two cents.



i think naruto will jump from genin to hokage


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> i think naruto will jump from genin to hokage


probably, nobody cares about naruto rank anyway he could still have a team anyway.


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> probably, nobody cares about naruto rank anyway he could still have a team anyway.



it just hit me. it would be really weird if he is still i nteam 7 at 19 years old and is still a genin 

hopefully, he gets his own students or starts on his own or something.


----------



## santanico (Jul 31, 2014)

I keep hearing part 3 is confirmed here, is this just an assumption or what?


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

starr said:


> I keep hearing part 3 is confirmed here, is this just an assumption or what?



assumption. nothing confirmed. 

all we know is that there is a movie with an older naruto in december. that's it


----------



## Deynard (Jul 31, 2014)

Longer trailer is uploaded on naruto-movie.com (32 sec version).

But it shows nothing new, just more scenes from manga, meh.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBI6TwbWUuc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## llazy77 (Jul 31, 2014)

I have a feeling this new era project will be a thrid naruto series like dragonball gt  the movie will start it off and the series will continue from there right after shippuuden ends


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 31, 2014)

These last few pages have too much Addy.


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> These last few pages have too much Addy.



you haven't seen my true power yet 

posting style: thread filling no jutsu!!!!!!!!!!!

now this thread is my thread 


kotos to those who get it


----------



## vered (Jul 31, 2014)

llazy77 said:


> I have a feeling this new era project will be a thrid naruto series like dragonball gt  the movie will start it off and the series will continue from there right after shippuuden ends



This could be true.perhaps Kishi will give his blessing to continue the series in a movie/anime format instead of the manga which will make this into a GT kind of continuation but with Kishi's occasional supervision.
This adult Naruto is legit and goes by Kishi's own design ,so perhaps whatever the movie and /or continued anime will be about , it would have to be considered as cannon.That is if the manga indeed ends soon and not continuing into a 3rd part.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> i dont think kishi is dumb enough to spoil his own manga in a movie



Well apparently someone says that its the finale after the series but i dont get why Kishi would spoil it?

I knew there was going to be a timeskip ever since Gaara's request to drink with Naruto after he becomes hokage, which likely means he won't become Hokage until he's 20.

I can't wait to see who that mysterious housewife lady is though.



vered said:


> This could be true.perhaps Kishi will give his blessing to continue the series in a movie/anime format instead of the manga which will make this into a GT kind of continuation but with Kishi's occasional supervision.
> This adult Naruto is legit and goes by Kishi's own design ,so perhaps whatever the movie and /or continued anime will be about , it would have to be considered as cannon.That is if the manga indeed ends soon and not continuing into a 3rd part.



Doubtful. Considering its titled "the Last" what would the sequels even be called?


----------



## Mione (Jul 31, 2014)

vered said:


> This could be true.perhaps Kishi will give his blessing to continue the series in a movie/anime format instead of the manga which will make this into a GT kind of continuation but with Kishi's occasional supervision.
> This adult Naruto is legit and goes by Kishi's own design ,so perhaps whatever the movie and /or continued anime will be about , it would have to be considered as cannon.That is if the manga indeed ends soon and not continuing into a 3rd part.



If he wants the story to continue in the manga Kishimoto can always pull what Ken Akamatsu did with Negima. He ended that manga series, but then 
*Spoiler*: __ 



he continued the story of Negima in his new manga UQ Holder!


 

So he could end Naruto within a year or so and then start up "Naruto:New Era"


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 31, 2014)

After the RtN fiasco, I'm hardly optimistic about this movie. It might be the start of an AU timeline (Marvel Ultimate?) or straight up filler like FMA or Dragonball-whichever-series-was-filler.


----------



## neshru (Jul 31, 2014)

The RtN "fiasco"


----------



## mayumi (Jul 31, 2014)

neshru said:


> The RtN "fiasco"



the part where the pairings they were expecting didn't happen


----------



## Chabal (Jul 31, 2014)

mayumi said:


> the part where the pairings they were expecting didn't happen



 It was the most successful Naruto movie ever, hardly a "fiasco".


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 31, 2014)

So...do we know if its after the manga or not


----------



## insane111 (Jul 31, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> So...do we know if its after the manga or not



Yes the teaser states it takes place after the manga story.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 31, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> So...do we know if its after the manga or not



That's what i'm trying to figure out. I knew Naruto wasn't going to become hokage until he was about 20 so I knew something like this was going to happen.

But making it a movie and hinting at it being the finale to the series that's in its climax is....really...wierd and unusual

like I said hopefully the series will still be going on after the movie is made so it won't feel rushed because I just don't see this manga ending in 15-18 chapters especielly since Kishi's been slowing down the chapters progression again lately (spending the entire chapter on Obito decomposing is pretty dumb)


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 31, 2014)

insane111 said:


> Yes the teaser states it takes place after the manga story.



Well if that's so then this thread should be moved to the HoU section. So that everyone can post the spoiler-y shit as much as they want...I think? Also, why hasn't this thread been renamed to the movie's title?


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 31, 2014)

insane111 said:


> Yes the teaser states it takes place after the manga story.



That doesn't really make much sense.

Kishi ending the story while the manga is still going on.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 31, 2014)

This was Takl's translation of the teaser since some people missed it



> Finally to a conclusion!
> 
> A spectacular theater version (of naruto) that leads to a new era, starts up!
> 
> To go ahead of/even further than the original(manga)


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 31, 2014)

i dont mind it, its like the first FMA adaption ending in a movie...i just wanna know if we have confirmation


----------



## llazy77 (Jul 31, 2014)

Heres the trailer with subs Link removed


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 31, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> That doesn't really make much sense.
> 
> Kishi ending the story while the manga is still going on.



The movies are non canon, right ?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jul 31, 2014)

Starting to believe in a part 3....


----------



## insane111 (Jul 31, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> The movies are non canon, right ?



Kishi is devising the plot and basically advertising it as canon. So it is unles they're being misleading assholes (which is always possible).


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jul 31, 2014)

I hope they're being misleading assholes....my body isn't ready for part 3.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 31, 2014)

its the last, its not a part 3 IMO. It better not be anyway


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 31, 2014)

Deynard said:


> Longer trailer is uploaded on naruto-movie.com (32 sec version).
> 
> But it shows nothing new, just more scenes from manga, meh.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBI6TwbWUuc[/YOUTUBE]



now that i came see it in 1080p naruto looks goat and the animation looks top notch.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 31, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> I hope they're being misleading assholes....my body isn't ready for part 3.



Actually I shouldn't even say misleading. It would be blatant lying since they made it very clear.


----------



## bluemiracle (Jul 31, 2014)

This trailer doesn't explain much...When should we expect a new one?


----------



## UchihaJaime (Jul 31, 2014)

ASYM638 said:


> *A 15-second version of the movie's teaser trailer will air during the Naruto Shippūden television anime's broadcast on July 31. Then, the full version will start running in theaters on August 1. In addition, a Naruto exhibition will open in Japan next year.*



Was this new 30 second trailer the one you're referring to here? According to Google it's August 1 in Japan.


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 31, 2014)

they'll be releasing a full trailer in japanese theaters tomorrow, hopefully the official movie website will upload it.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 31, 2014)

I heard it's selected theaters. Man I hope so too


----------



## neshru (Jul 31, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> the animation looks top notch.


Yes, the 3 seconds of animation of a teaser trailer do look great most of the times


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 31, 2014)

insane111 said:


> Kishi is devising the plot and basically advertising it as canon. So it is unles they're being misleading assholes (which is always possible).


He is credited as 'chief story supervisor' for this movie. So I guess, it is not his story but he is giving some (or more than that) inputs. Unlike Road to Ninja where he was credited for 'story'. He didn't do screenplay (script) for RTN though.


----------



## Mako (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh my god. My childhood is slipping.

You would think that Naruto would outgrow the jumpsuits.


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

insane111 said:


> Actually I shouldn't even say misleading. It would be blatant lying since they made it very clear.



ew, part 3 of naruto when  its already  a dead horse kicked to dwath by the anime team and its creator


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 31, 2014)

The poster also reveals that Tsuneo Kobayashi (The Twelve Kingdoms, Emma: A Victorian Romance, Kurokami The Animation) is directing the film.

Not that psyched as I initially was. For Nauto's 15 year anniversary and possible last movie I thought they'd hire someone better. We need more staff info!


----------



## KevKev (Jul 31, 2014)

Wait until they start posting the other characters' sketches. Hype Train will start.


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

Haohmaru said:


> The poster also reveals that Tsuneo Kobayashi (The Twelve Kingdoms, Emma: A Victorian Romance, Kurokami The Animation) is directing the film.
> 
> Not that psyched as I initially was. For Nauto's 15 year anniversary and possible last movie I thought they'd hire someone better. We need more staff info!



is he bad or just "meh"?


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

KevKev said:


> Wait until they start posting the other *characters' sketches*. Hype Train will start.



that's the only thing i am actually looking forward to


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 31, 2014)

what is the consensus on this movie?


----------



## KevKev (Aug 1, 2014)

Addy said:


> that's the only thing i am actually looking forward to



Only to find out that they only appear for one scene. Again.


----------



## ch1p (Aug 1, 2014)

That deja vu seriously. 





Narutossss said:


> now that i came see it in 1080p naruto looks goat and the animation looks top notch.



That was the case with RtN trailers too, don't be fooled.


----------



## Jad (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm gonna put my hand up, and say this *may be* considered canon material, just like the Databook information. This may not be in manga form, but the Databook wasn't also.

Usually, I would say this stuff isn't canon. However, this is a special case. When the anime team does a movie or special anime episodes, even with a bit of help from Kishimoto, it's never new material of a evolutionary change that would affect the manga for example. E.g., if Naruto gets a scar in a filler episode on his eye (that would never happen by the way), it will never show in the manga. However, this movie, is all new material and all new changes that if a manga was to come out (for Part-3), there would only be a small doubt in my mind, that this would play off what was in the movie. If Naruto got a scar in the movie, you would see it in the manga (if there was one). Mostly because, this is all new material, it's updated changes on the characters, this isn't some filler we can just cast aside.

There is only a small doubt in my mind, that Kishimoto would give up creative control for a new look Naruto and story of this magnitude. But than again, you would think he would want to be 100% involved in this new step into Naruto's future. So, I am not 100% saying I believe this is canon, but I mean to me this is very close to an anime being considered canon if there ever was a reason.

Unless, this was Naruto waking up and dreaming what we see in the movie. However, this is probably last I talk about it, I know people are just going to say "100% not canon" and I don't necessarily disagree, so I am slightly on the fence but not surprised if it was canon material based on what we see in the movie.​


----------



## Deynard (Aug 1, 2014)

Non-canon as fuck. Nuff said.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 1, 2014)

^ Willing to take a bet? >


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 1, 2014)

i was wondering when posters would start arguing about canon


----------



## KevKev (Aug 1, 2014)

How can it be canon when the manga didn't even end yet?


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 1, 2014)

ch1p said:


> That deja vu seriously.



Everything about Sonic is


----------



## Lurko (Aug 1, 2014)

Sonic use to be good


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 1, 2014)

i'm starting to think the 30 second trailer is same one they are showing in japanese cinemas today. as least start posting more character design sheets on the site.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 1, 2014)

When the full trailer coming out?


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 1, 2014)

i think the 30 second teaser was the trailer, hope i'm wrong though.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 1, 2014)

That's the teaser, definitely not the trailer.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 1, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> That's the teaser, definitely not the trailer.



i hope you're right but 



> A 15-second version of the movie's teaser trailer will air during the Naruto Shippūden television anime's broadcast on July 31. Then, the full version will start running in theaters on August 1. In addition, a Naruto exhibition will open in Japan next year.


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2014)

it seems no real trailer 

well,  our only hope is someone  who can go to the theater and see if they have the same trailer we have. 

man,  i hope they at leazt release more character  sketches  each week


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 1, 2014)

i hope they release more sketches soon. we still have no idea what the fuck this movie is


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2014)

i really want the desongs of the other characters  to be out  of this world. 

hinata,  sasuke,  just like the last movie,  this depends  on you


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 1, 2014)

All movies have at least a trailer to tell us what is going to happen but not this one?  Are they really this secretive.

We'll see more of the movie eventually. And yes I want to see sketches!!


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> All movies have at least a trailer to tell us what is going to happen but not this one?  Are they really this secretive.
> 
> We'll see more of the movie eventually. And yes I want to see sketches!!



sketches are much better than trailers to be honest. the fun people have with them is unmeasurable


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 1, 2014)

geg you're no fun.


----------



## geG (Aug 1, 2014)

You're in the wrong section for fun


----------



## TheMagicConch (Aug 1, 2014)

That is the trailer
It was shown in theaters and put up in the website yesterday because in Japan yesterday was August 1
Today is August 2 in Japan


----------



## llazy77 (Aug 1, 2014)

TheMagicConch said:


> That is the trailer
> It was shown in theaters and put up in the website yesterday because in Japan it yesterday was August 1
> Today is August 2 in Japan



We'll there you go


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 1, 2014)

Lol I'm already aware of that since it's almost august 2 here anyway. Will there be more? Is what I'm hoping for


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2014)

Geg said:


> You're in the wrong section for fun



yes, it is. you just have a stick


----------



## Phemt (Aug 1, 2014)

TheMagicConch said:


> That is the trailer
> It was shown in theaters and put up in the website yesterday because in Japan yesterday was August 1
> Today is August 2 in Japan



By definition a 15/30sec *teaser* can't be called a trailer.

Unless the "full version" is the 30 second version, which doesn't add anything new. 

They've announced this in 2012 didn't they? So they've been working on it for almost 2 years. They clearly have more material/footage/sketches to show if they wanted to.


----------



## TheMagicConch (Aug 1, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Lol I'm already aware of that since it's almost august 2 here anyway. Will there be more? Is what I'm hoping for


Hmm there might be more, this is at the bottom of the trailer page from the official website

I'll get a translation later


Sutol said:


> By definition a 15/30sec *teaser* can't be called a trailer.
> 
> Unless the "full version" is the 30 second version, which doesn't add anything new.
> 
> They've announced this in 2012 didn't they? So they've been working on it for almost 2 years. They clearly have more material/footage/sketches to show if they wanted to.


The 30sec is the trailer
Of course they do have more stuff to show, but it will probably release more things along the way


----------



## insane111 (Aug 1, 2014)

The animation process probably isn't even halfway done, there's nothing to show


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 1, 2014)

there's a big difference with this movie though, it might be canon and spoilerly so maybe they're trying to show as little as possible.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 1, 2014)

TheMagicConch said:


> Hmm there might be more, this is at the bottom of the trailer page from the official website
> 
> I'll get a translation later



If I just blindly translate the kanji since I know jack about Jap it means "Special report", still, the "1" implies there's more.

yay for more


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 1, 2014)

TheMagicConch said:


> Hmm there might be more, this is at the bottom of the trailer page from the official website
> 
> I'll get a translation later
> 
> ...



特報1 google and bing translator says it means Dispatch 1


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2014)

insane111 said:


> The animation process probably isn't even halfway done, there's nothing to show



what the hell where they doing in the past two years since they announced the movie?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 1, 2014)

Oh come on, the team are just playing with yall, obviously.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 1, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> If I just blindly translate it since I know jack about Jap it means "Special report", still, the "1" implies there's more.
> 
> yay for more


actually special report is the chinese translation japan mostly uses Chinese incorporated words in their own writing system.
i did a video search on the kanji 特報 and all the results were teasers and trailers from anime, movies, ovas etc. so it's safe to say it means trailer.


----------



## TheMagicConch (Aug 1, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> If I just blindly translate the kanji since I know jack about Jap it means "Special report", still, the "1" implies there's more.
> 
> yay for more





Narutossss said:


> 特報1 google and bing translator says it means Dispatch 1


Yea it's something like that
"News flash 1"
So either way, there's going to be more


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 1, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> actually special report is the chinese translation japan mostly uses Chinese incorporated words in their own writing system.



I can read Chinese, and of course Japan uses Chinese, which is Kanji  Damn glad they do so I can get a gist of some stuff. My chinese is effing bad though


----------



## geG (Aug 1, 2014)

Addy said:


> yes, it is. you just have a stick



You just have to not post spoilers


----------



## llazy77 (Aug 1, 2014)

This movie should come to DVD on September 2015


----------



## insane111 (Aug 1, 2014)

Addy said:


> what the hell where they doing in the past two years since they announced the movie?



Apparently nothing, I bet they're rushing like crazy to get this shit out by December.

That 3 seconds of footage probably isn't even taken from the movie either, similar to other first teasers.


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2014)

insane111 said:


> Apparently nothing, I bet they're rushing like crazy to get this shit out by December.
> *
> That 3 seconds of footage probably isn't even taken from the movie either, similar to other first teasers.*



i also suspected that. 

the other possibility is that they are waiting for an event in either the manga or the anime to happen before showing more since the movie might be about that event. although, i think it's just the anime but even then,  i can't think of any event that might translate to time skip naruto


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 1, 2014)

Or maybe they just don't want to show it because they chose not to?

I doubt they're actually rushing.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 1, 2014)

Deynard said:


> What so you think about this? Fake and gay?



I can imagine Tobirama rolling in his grave if this was real.

Thank gawd its shit instead of being legit.


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Or maybe they just don't want to show it because *they chose not to*?
> 
> I doubt they're actually rushing.



why though? 

publicity wise, it really doesn't do much. people are not interested in the movie being a timeskip as much as the movie being the last.  

if they are not rushing it, the only possible reason i could honestly think of is that they want to generate as much hype for the movie being "the last" before relieving the plot of the movie because it contradicts manga/anime events making it an AU movie which makes "the last" naruto movie mute. people who read the manga  will know the movie is bullshit even though it is most likely directed at them (the teaser has a lot of manga panels).

honestly, i think that is most plausible explanation if we don't get much info about the movie soon and we get it very late instead.


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 1, 2014)

insane111 said:


> The animation process probably isn't even halfway done, there's nothing to show



If the movie is being released in December, then the animation should be more than halfway done.


----------



## neshru (Aug 1, 2014)

insane111 said:


> Apparently nothing, I bet they're rushing like crazy to get this shit out by December.


I doubt anime studios can afford to just sit back and do nothing. The movie staff was probably working on other projects, not necessarily Naruto-related.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 1, 2014)

Addy said:


> why though?
> 
> publicity wise, it really doesn't do much. people are not interested in the movie being a timeskip as much as the movie being the last.
> 
> ...



Just because we got nothing doesn't mean they're "rushing" it.

As for why, they're being a cocktease, that is all. A teaser is enough to hook yall up with grown-up Naruto. Another possible reason might be that they don't want to spoil yall too soon. 

I'm not doing animation or anything like that, but I know rushing a project as big as this is a bad, bad idea, and companies always do big projects waaaay ahead of time before actual production. 



gabzilla said:


> If the movie is being released in December, then the animation should be more than halfway done.



This. Basically.


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2014)

we will see how ahead they done this project by how crap the movie is


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 1, 2014)

Fine  

Future trailer might show us something.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 1, 2014)

Addy said:


> we will see how ahead they done this project by how crap the movie is


----------



## Escargon (Aug 1, 2014)

Naruto got a big ass.

And i cant say im hyped for this movie after watching Road to Ninja with Sasuke having like a few seconds of screentime, sadly i made the mistake to get hyped by this manga-movie crap, i should have learned my mistake in DB:E-_-

The only thing that i want is a pic of adult Sasuke, give it now.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 1, 2014)

sasuke fans getting their hopes up again, dudes starred in like what 2 naruto movies? shit even rock lees been in more movies.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 1, 2014)

neshru said:


> I doubt anime studios can afford to just sit back and do nothing. The movie staff was probably working on other projects, not necessarily Naruto-related.



Well yea I'm only talking about the movie production there :

Like what have they released right now that they couldn't have done just as easily several months ago? Usually teaser #1/title/staff and stuff like that shows up 8 months before release, now it's suddenly 4.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 1, 2014)

this isn't your average naruto film though, this could actually be canon.


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2014)

Narutossss said:


>



you can count on saltiness from me. not ashamed to admit it 


Narutossss said:


> this isn't your average naruto film though, this could actually be canon.



it being a "new era" is what keeps me skeptical about it being canon


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2014)

insane111 said:


> Well yea I'm only talking about the movie production there :
> 
> Like what have they released right now that they couldn't have done just as easily several months ago? Usually teaser #1/title/staff and stuff like that shows up 8 months before release, now it's suddenly 4.



yeah, i can confirm that. 

teaser around december. 

trailer when the dvd is out for the older movie around april.

new ending/opening/scenes/more info around june/jully.

movie in july/august i think.

only 4 months with a 4-5 second teaser of animation with nothing in it but the main character in his new getup and only sketch of that character. that really is weird for a project that supposedly been in the works for at least 2 years.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 1, 2014)

if this was your run of the mill naruto movie then yes it would suspect but this movie is apart of this "new era project" shit. this isn't a standalone project.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 1, 2014)

They were waiting on Kishi's slow ass the whole last 2 years. 101% Guaranteed


----------



## neshru (Aug 1, 2014)

insane111 said:


> Like what have they released right now that they couldn't have done just as easily several months ago? Usually teaser #1/title/staff and stuff like that shows up 8 months before release, now it's suddenly 4.


I don't know. Maybe the marketing guys thought it would be better?


----------



## Deynard (Aug 1, 2014)

insane111 said:


> They were waiting on Kishi's slow ass the whole last 2 years. 101% Guaranteed



Still non-canon movie.


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2014)

insane111 said:


> They were waiting on Kishi's slow ass the whole last 2 years. 101% Guaranteed



i really wanna know what the hell they were waiting for kishi to do because he is not showing any signs of speeding shit up and end the story


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 1, 2014)

i wouldn't take insane too seriously this was the guy that said bleach anime would be back in like a year.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 1, 2014)

I never gave a timeframe, and 1 year would be retarded at that point. I just said it would be back. 

And still do


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 1, 2014)

bra i remember you saying it would be back in like a year or two


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> bra i remember you saying it would be back in like a year or two



how the hell would he have known the manga would turn to shittier and do worse and worse each year? 

fuck, the fullbringer arc in the anime being the last arc of bleach is kubo's assassination attempt at killing his own manga


----------



## bluemiracle (Aug 1, 2014)

So.....no _real_ trailer then?


----------



## insane111 (Aug 1, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> bra i remember you saying it would be back in like a year or two



I must've been contradicting myself hardcore since I remember saying it would be fast paced with no more fillers when it came back


----------



## Phemt (Aug 1, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> sasuke fans getting their hopes up again, dudes starred in like what 2 naruto movies? shit even rock lees been in more movies.



You must be illiterate.

He said he wants to see a picture of adult Sasuke, not Sasuke starring in shitty and unsuccessful Naruto movies filled with filler and irrelevant characters like Rock Lee.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 1, 2014)

Sutol said:


> You must be illiterate.


you must be a retard, i said sasuke *fans* in case you don't understand the english language it means more than one person 


> He said he wants to see a picture of adult Sasuke


sasuke would need to actually be in this first, hench the "sasuke fans getting their hopes up again".


> not Sasuke starring in shitty and unsuccessful Naruto movies


actually the naruto movie are successful, RTN doubled what they normally gross. and for such shitty movies here you are posting in this thread getting all rustled.



> filled with filler and irrelevant characters like Rock Lee.


how the hell can a movie be filled with fillers? none of it is canon to begin with, seriously think before you type For such a relevant character you'd think  sasuke would get more screen time than rock lee instead he's treated like fodder. 

boy did you make it damn obvious how rustled you are, it's just sad when you feel the need to defend other sasuke fans like they can't speak for themselves


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 1, 2014)

Sutol said:


> *You must be illiterate.*
> 
> He said he wants to see a picture of adult Sasuke, not Sasuke starring in shitty and unsuccessful Naruto movies filled with filler and irrelevant characters like Rock Lee.



That's putting it lightly.  It's best not to even bother with him .


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 1, 2014)

lol that's cute another sasuke fan coming into here to defend after i exposed sutol's lack of reading comprehension.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 1, 2014)

Like I said Sutol, illiterate is putting it lightly.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 1, 2014)

............................that's what i thought, saiyan prince coming in here to insult me but can't even step to me. this is just as sad as sasuke fans in the telegram.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 1, 2014)

Ugh, Narutossss picking fights again.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 1, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> ............................that's what i thought, saiyan prince coming in here to insult me but can't even step to me. this is just as sad as sasuke fans in the telegram.



Your baiting attempts are as pathetic as your debating skills. Keep em coming.



BlazingInferno said:


> Ugh, Narutossss picking fights again.



He does it all the time. It's like he's a 5 year old kid, which is why I don't even bother taking him seriously anymore.

And he negs me with a comment like this:



> what a fucking pussy, you can't even step to me. go back into the telegram and keep crying about how sasuke is equal to naruto




It's simply amusing at this point.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 1, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Your baiting attempts are as pathetic as your debating skills. Keep em coming.



i'm the one baiting, you literally came into this thread just to insult me, if you actually didn't "bother with me" why did you come in here to talk shit to me, i was replying to sutols post, which had nothing to do with you yet look where we are.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 1, 2014)

inb4 





> This message has been deleted by Geg.


......


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 1, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Ugh, Narutossss picking fights again.


how exactly am i picking fights when i replied to a post that replied to my post. if sutol chooses to reply to my post i have the right to reply back.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 1, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> i'm the one baiting, you literally came into this thread just to insult me, you actually didn't "bother with me" why did you come in here to talk shit to me, i was replying to sutols post, which had nothing to do with you yet look where we are.



Just give up. You're not going to get a rise out of me (which is what you're always looking to do as you have the mentality of a 5 year old which is evident by that neg and comment) through your pathetic baiting attempts.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 1, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Just give up. You're not going to get a rise out of me (which is what you're always looking to do as you have the mentality of a 5 year old which is evident by that neg and comment) through your pathetic baiting attempts. If anything you're the one with the rustled jimmies at this point.



firstly, i've been regularly in this thread posting away for days about this movie, you come out of nowhere and randomly post this 





> That's putting it lightly. It's best not to even bother with him .


 a blatant insult in an exchange that had nothing to do with you in a thread you don't even post in, you literally came in here for the express purpose of talking shit about me. and you have the audacity to say i'm the one that's baiting.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 1, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> firstly, i've been regularly in this thread posting away for days about this movie, you come out of nowhere and randomly post this  a blatant insult in an exchange that had nothing to do with you in a thread you don't even post in, you literally came in here for the express purpose of talking shit about me. and you have the audacity to say i'm the one that's baiting.



And he continues... Well enjoy your ranting.


----------



## Majin Lu (Aug 1, 2014)

What...? 
...

Naruto looks older in Kishi's sketches than in the movie teaser.

Well, I think we will finally to know the genre of Kurenai child. I wonder if Naruto will get a gennin team (or is he still a gennin? )


----------



## NW (Aug 1, 2014)

I hope this shit is canon.

I'm actually kinda excited now, but it will probably be shit like every other Nardo movie besides _Inheritors_, _Road to Ninja_, and _Blood Prison_.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 1, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> What...?
> ...
> 
> Naruto looks older in Kishi's sketches than in the movie teaser.
> ...



Well there's two sketches. The one in the teaser is the first sketch I believe while the other one is him in his Ichiraku clothing which is where he looks older than in the first sketch (not really sure why).


----------



## bluemiracle (Aug 1, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> What...?
> ...
> 
> Naruto looks older in Kishi's sketches than in the movie teaser.
> ...



I think in most cases the anime isn't exactly true to Kishi's sketches. But I could be wrong


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 1, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> And he continues...


you know what the sad thing about this is you come into a thread i post in *to* start shit with me, insult me in all manner of ways and yet you don't even have the balls to face me like a man. listen saiyan prince if you have a bone to pick with me which you clearly do, you know where you can find me, if not go away, it'd like to get back to discussing this movie.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 1, 2014)

bluemiracle said:


> I think in most cases the anime isn't exactly true to Kishi's sketches. But I could be wrong



Well sketches aren't exactly meant to be the final design but a concrete idea for it. 

And are you ever going to quit Narutossss?


----------



## insane111 (Aug 1, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> you don't even have the balls to face me like a man.




I shall face you like a man on this online message board, lets go.

Anyone got some Oxycodone I can get?


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 1, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> What...?
> ...
> 
> Naruto looks older in Kishi's sketches than in the movie teaser.
> ...


it's probably because the animation team are too used to drawing naruto as a teen, hopefully he looks older in the actually movie. yeah i actually think naruto might have his own genin team, could be what the "new era" is referring to.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 1, 2014)

Fusion said:


> I hope this shit is canon.
> 
> I'm actually kinda excited now, but it will probably be shit like every other Nardo movie besides _Inheritors_, _Road to Ninja_, and _Blood Prison_.


actually i liked the first 3 naruto movies personally, might just be nostalgia


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 1, 2014)

insane111 said:


> I shall face you like a man on this online message board, lets go.
> 
> Anyone got some Oxycodone I can get?



Didn't you know man? The Internet is the only place to face someone like a man.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 1, 2014)

insane111 said:


> I shall face you like a man on this online message board, lets go.
> 
> Anyone got some Oxycodone I can get?



come back when you get those bleach predictions right, the anime isn't even back yet like you said it woud be guess you're not a prophet.


----------



## bluemiracle (Aug 1, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Well sketches aren't exactly meant to be the final design but a concrete idea for it.



Thank god because the sketches of this older Naruto scared me a bit.


----------



## Majin Lu (Aug 1, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Well there's two sketches. The one in the teaser is the first sketch I believe while the other one is him in his Ichiraku clothing which is where he looks older than in the first sketch (not really sure why).


I think he looks so manly in that Ichiraku sketch 



bluemiracle said:


> I think in most cases the anime isn't exactly true to Kishi's sketches. But I could be wrong


I noticed that movie's version Naruto doesn't have a bandage around his right thigh. And it looks his pants are longer (I mean, in the sketch Naruto is holding and lifting his pants bar so we can see all his ninja sandal. In the teaser, we can see it just right.)

Well, I'm not complaining, only talking about the things we have, those skeches and the movie teaser...


----------



## Lurko (Aug 1, 2014)

Deynard said:


> Still non-canon movie.



Where's your proof for this?


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 1, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Where's your proof for this?



He doesn't have any, cause there isn't any, we basically know  nothing about this movie outside of naruto is older, taller, cut his hair and it's part of a project.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 1, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> He doesn't have any, cause there isn't any, we basically know  nothing about this movie outside of naruto is older, taller, cut his hair and it's part of a project.



Ok got you but qhy is calling it non- canon if he isn't sure?


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 1, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Ok got you but qhy is calling it non- canon if he isn't sure?


maybe he's just convinced it couldn't possibly be canon, i don't blame him. canon movies are rare.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 1, 2014)

insane111 said:


> inb4 ......



Inb4 lock


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 2, 2014)

bluemiracle said:


> So.....no _real_ trailer then?



Coming soon, soon as in we have no idea when


----------



## Revolution (Aug 2, 2014)

Chabal said:


> Finally the end !
> A considerable cinematographic work that'll connect you to a new era, start!
> Road to the after-manga.
> 
> So it definitely looks like it'll spoil the end of the manga. That's really strange.



This has made me very sad and anxious.  Naruto deserves freedom.  The tailed bijuu deserve to be free.  Sasuke deserves to be Hokage (do it for Itachi & the rest of the Uchiha, but most of you just care about Itachi).  Kakashi and Sakura deserve to have Sasuke back as a comrade.  Taka deserves to get their Sasuke's compassion.  The rookies deserve their happiness.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 2, 2014)

bluemiracle said:


> So.....no _real_ trailer then?



The trailer is in movie theaters.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 2, 2014)

> So it definitely looks like it'll spoil the end of the manga. That's really strange.



Because the end result of the manga hasn't been obvious for years? Not like there's anything surprising to spoil even if it does.

Oh but it could potentially shit on anime only people if those still exist.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 2, 2014)

lol insane still making predictions?


----------



## ch1p (Aug 2, 2014)

Some quality fanarts






1. Draw Obito.
2. Colour blonde hair.
3. ??????
4. Profit.



Precious baby.  If only.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> lol insane still making predictions?



You're still clinging to an imaginary argument that never existed? "1 year" 

  Lets see... According to my incredibly complex calculations 'well over 100 chapters' = 'well over 2 years', being that it was like 3 chapters ahead when it was at its end..


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 2, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Some quality fanarts



i see pixiv likes hoodie naruto


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 2, 2014)

insane111 said:


> You're still clinging to an imaginary argument that never existed? "1 year"
> 
> Lets see... According to my incredibly complex calculations 'well over 100 chapters' = 'well over 2 years', being that it was like 3 chapters ahead when it was at its end..


..................... you got me, i'll take back what i said(until 2015), most have remembered that post wrong, my bad.


----------



## Sardorim (Aug 2, 2014)

So there's thoughts that this will end up leading to a 3rd series based upon the "beginning" mentioning for this Movie.

Hmm...

Naruto possibly being without his power-ups? That would make him pretty average like Sakura is as well as much weaker than how he is in Shippuden.. Maybe even weaker than Sakura as he would need to figure out how to do stuff without nearly infinite Chakra or insane power ups. While Sakura never has to worry about that as she got strong through hard work and no shortcuts.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 2, 2014)

come on admit it yall want adult nardo don't you.                    no homo


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 2, 2014)

he would still have ...........................perfect sage mode>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>sakura.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Sardorim said:


> So there's thoughts that this will end up leading to a 3rd series.
> 
> Hmm...





You should delete the 2nd part of that post before the wrath of Geg is brought down upon you. Spoilers aren't allowed in this section at all, which this thread is still a part of.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 2, 2014)

insane111 said:


> You should delete the 2nd part of that post before the wrath of Geg is brought down upon you. Spoilers still aren't allowed in this thread



and the wrath of blazinginferno. if he sees that, he gone lose his shit again.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 2, 2014)

You guys just love Geg don't you.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 2, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> You guys just love Geg don't you.


we don't have a choice, geg is running a dictatorship in here.


----------



## Addy (Aug 2, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> i see pixiv likes hoodie naruto



just wait until they put sasuke's design...... then the hoodie will cover naruto's face in yaoi :33


----------



## insane111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> You guys just love Geg don't you.



I tried to get the 'no spoilers inside of SPOILER TAGS' part of that rule changed a long time ago, but the response is it's too late now, everyone got used to clicking all spoiler tags in here.

I say fuck that they should learn not to click buttons that say SPOILER


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 2, 2014)

Addy said:


> just wait until they put sasuke's design...... then the hoodie will cover naruto's face in yaoi :33



why you gotta always talk about this gay ass shit addy?



insane111 said:


> I tried to get the 'no spoilers inside of SPOILER TAGS' part of that rule changed a long time ago, but the response is it's too late now, everyone got used to clicking all spoiler tags in here.
> 
> I say fuck that they should learn not to click buttons that say SPOILER


i actually remember that thread.


----------



## Addy (Aug 2, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> why you gotta always talk about this gay ass shit addy?
> 
> 
> i actually remember that thread.



you jack shit about pixiv, do ya? 

seriously, most naruto artist on that site i have seen so far are yaoi fans.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 2, 2014)

Its a good thing I don't lurk there.


----------



## Sardorim (Aug 2, 2014)

insane111 said:


> You should delete the 2nd part of that post before the wrath of Geg is brought down upon you. Spoilers aren't allowed in this section at all, which this thread is still a part of.



Thanks.

I edited out spoilers, now it's ambiguous.

Not even sure if Naruto will end up going that route, simply a thought to explain a possibly weakened Naruto if they do branch out into a 3rd series after this Movie.



Narutossss said:


> he would still have ...........................perfect sage mode>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>sakura.



If he was depowered than could he even use Perfect Sage Mode? Even if he could wouldn't he have a much shorter duration for it as it would be only his chakra when so far he's been relying heavily on other sources to continue his power ups and stuff?


----------



## Addy (Aug 2, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> Its a good thing I don't lurk there.



not just pixiv. most japense fanarts of naruto i have seen so far on other japanese websites are yaoi related.

i have spotted about at least two sasuita dedicated websites and one opening on the 24 of october


----------



## Kakashi_Hatake37 (Aug 2, 2014)

Nobody have seen the trailer on theater? and describe it on 2ch for exemple?


----------



## Deynard (Aug 2, 2014)

Kakashi_Hatake37 said:


> Nobody have seen the trailer on theater? and describe it on 2ch for exemple?



Nobody


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 2, 2014)

Sardorim said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I edited out spoilers, now it's ambiguous.
> 
> ...


it doesn't matter naruto would be able to use sage mode just fine, don't forget naruto is a member of the uzumaki clan his natural chakra reserves are massive in their own right. Actually it was the kyuubi being inside naruto that made it difficult for naruto to learn shit due to the instability, the kyuubi wouldn't even allow the sage toad to sync with naruto. without him, he can now also use infinite sage mode by syncing with the toads, not that he would even need it after seeing his recharge time decrease as he got better at using sage mode.

Naruto without bijuu and six path powers, would still be leagues above average and above sakura easily.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 2, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> and the wrath of blazinginferno. if he sees that, he gone lose his shit again.



Lol my god you're such a baby  let it go. And you say you're not a baiter, tsk tsk. I'm not gonna be in another argument you're trying to start up, I'll just kick back and watch as you make a fool of yourself again you attention seeker. :rofl You were right SS Vegeta.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 2, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Lol my god you're such a baby



coming from the guy that throws a tantrum even when a spoilers been taken down i'll take that as a compliment. 

edit: lol at how blaze edits his post after i already replied to it. wait, he edited it twice.


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 2, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> coming from the guy that throws a tantrum even when a spoilers been taken down i'll take that as a compliment.
> 
> edit: lol at how blaze edits his post after i already replied to it. wait, he edited it twice.



[YOUTUBE]nc_LIR5ExIU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 2, 2014)

posters trying to bait me and then play the victim. nahhh i'm gonna sit this one out.


----------



## geG (Aug 2, 2014)

Narutossss stop picking fights with people and reporting them for baiting you


----------



## Addy (Aug 2, 2014)

Geg said:


> Narutossss stop picking fights with people and reporting them for baiting you



so naruosssss is...... salty? 


and they said your no fun, Geg


----------



## geG (Aug 2, 2014)

If I really wanted to be no fun I could just outright ban anyone who accidentally posts spoilers like I'm supposed to instead of just deleting ck


----------



## Addy (Aug 2, 2014)

as i said "they said", not me. i already know that  

also, naruto is getting a live action btw so idk if i should link it to the library thread ot not :/


----------



## RockSauron (Aug 2, 2014)

Addy said:


> as i said "they said", not me. i already know that
> 
> also, naruto is getting a live action btw so idk if i should link it to the library thread ot not :/



Wait, wut? Lice action movie? Like, a Japanese movie? Huh. Google news says nothing of the sort in my brief five seconds of searching, but huh.


----------



## Addy (Aug 2, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> Wait, wut? Lice action movie? Like, a Japanese movie? Huh. Google news says nothing of the sort in my brief five seconds of searching, but huh.



go to the library section. there is a thread called "Holy Shit! A live action Naruto, already a done deal! "

i don't want to link it in case it has spoilers in it so be careful :/


----------



## RockSauron (Aug 2, 2014)

Yeah just found it.

At first, I thought it might have been at least made by a Japanese company. But if it's made by Sony, I can't see it not being all Dragonball Evolutiony.

I guess it's possible it could be cool, maybe... Maybe they're aiming for a Spiderman thing, or amybe Lord of the Rings where they film it all at once.

No, I don't think they'd put in that effort. Seems like it'd be Dragonball Evolution...

And Naruto will probably no longer be 12, or even 16, because Hollywood.  Which I guess isn't that big a deal to me personally. 

I dunno, it sounds destined to fail, but we'll see.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 2, 2014)

It has spoilers so don't link it, and it has nothing to do with this thread anyway.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 2, 2014)

> Naruto
> Live Action



The fuck, don't do that. That is 100% guaranteed to be a stream of liquid diarrheainto my eyes, ears, and mouth.


----------



## takL (Aug 2, 2014)

well what it might have to do with this thread is the title 'the last' . perhaps this is the last anime theater version and the11th naruto movie will be live action.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 2, 2014)

^If that actually happens...


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 2, 2014)

No live action, EVER.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 2, 2014)

When I saw Naruto's red arm band over black, a storm trooper is the first thig I thought of.


Anyone else think he looks just like an SS Nazi?


----------



## Addy (Aug 2, 2014)

takL said:


> well what it might have to do with this thread is the title 'the last' . perhaps this is the last anime theater version and the11th naruto movie will be live action.



that makes a lot of sense


----------



## Addy (Aug 2, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> When I saw Naruto's red arm band over black, a storm trooper is the first thig I thought of.
> 
> 
> Anyone else think he looks just like an SS Nazi?



yeah, someone else in this thread made this observation.


now, i cant stop imagining naruto on that rock thingy in the trailer without the third reich behind him


----------



## RBL (Aug 2, 2014)

the short movie of rock lee vs naruto is a live action and it was pretty decent.

 but naruto's movies tend to suck, now imagine a live action one.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 2, 2014)

Addy said:


> yeah, someone else in this thread made this observation.
> 
> 
> now, i cant stop imagining naruto on that rock thingy in the trailer without the third reich behind him



It's like Kishimoto saw a colored print photo of a storm trooper and said "that's it!  That's Naruto's new design" . . .


----------



## Revolution (Aug 2, 2014)

^
It just gets sadder and sadder.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 2, 2014)

takL said:


> yeah in the background
> 
> and i can see more kanjis like　神 匠 人



so it's like a word search?


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Aug 2, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> When I saw Naruto's red arm band over black, a storm trooper is the first thig I thought of.
> 
> 
> Anyone else think he looks just like an SS Nazi?



could be, Blonde ,Blue eyes. Aryan confirmed.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 3, 2014)

Nardo confirmed super natzi.


----------



## Addy (Aug 3, 2014)

Ben Tennyson said:


> could be, Blonde ,Blue eyes. Aryan confirmed.



his main jutsu is multiplying himself many times..... he would be hitler's wet dream.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 3, 2014)

I like the new Naruto outfit... and the shot hair but that headband is way to big... maybe in the chakra mode the headband will not look that bad since usually in BM and senjutsu mode it doesn't look visible like that.

*The movie is going to be canon* since the sketch is done by kishimoto and it was said that its a continuation of the original story... 

Thing is how will this new erea project will happen... Will Naruto have a team and promote them or will a Part 3 happen ??? 

I want new characters... and Naruto to step back as hokage in this movie.
Also nothing about Sasuke so :/ weird.


----------



## Addy (Aug 3, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I like the new Naruto outfit... and the shot hair but that headband is way to big... maybe in the chakra mode the headband will not look that bad since usually in BM and senjutsu mode it doesn't look visible like that.
> 
> *The movie is going to be canon* since the sketch is done by kishimoto and it was said that its a continuation of the original story...
> 
> ...



you do realize no one will watch it if it has little naruto, some new dipshit characters, and no adult sasuke........ RTN sasuke had a perfume line so i doubt another version of him wont be in this movie


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 3, 2014)

Addy said:


> you do realize no one will watch it if it has little naruto, some new dipshit characters, and no adult sasuke........ RTN sasuke had a perfume line so i doubt another version of him wont be in this movie



Naruto is an adult... why little naruto ??
New characters that could have some nice vibe like maybe a girl that isnt useless and has a great character... A sensei better the Kakashi that would make me care for him.

Cmon this movie looks like a ramp for a big project so they must do something big.

I also want Sasuke in there... a more mature Sasuke and i hope his not a villain or a deepshit.. make him a Tobirama like character cuz right now the Danzo 2.0 sucks alot.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Addy (Aug 3, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Naruto is an adult... why little naruto ??
> New characters that could have some nice vibe like maybe a girl that isnt useless and has a great character... A sensei better the Kakashi that would make me care for him.
> 
> Cmon this movie looks like a ramp for a big project so they must do something big.



dude, they might as well make a story about other random three fodders and their sensie in current timeline.

they will not risk this "big project" on new characters being the main ones. people wont watch it because they don't see their characters in it. it wont be a naruto movie at all. it will be a fanfic OC naruto movie. not even a filler movie which is much worse tahn normal fanfiction


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 3, 2014)

Addy said:


> dude, they might as well make a story about other random three fodders and their sensie in current timeline.
> 
> they will not risk this "big project" on new characters being the main ones. people wont watch it because they don't see their characters in it. it wont be a naruto movie at all. it will be a fanfic OC naruto movie. not even a filler movie which is much worse tahn normal fanfiction



Addy if the full trailer has Naruto and Sasuke. People will go.
And the ideea of them having a genin team is not as bad as you could think.

Im not saying its a great ideea. But a new era, needs a new generation ? 
Its going to be something like this or space ninja's


----------



## Nello (Aug 3, 2014)

Why did they make Naruto look old and creepy 
How much do we know about the movie plot so far?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 3, 2014)

movie plot: some new era. Naruto grows up. That is all.



The Faceless Man said:


> Naruto is an adult... why little naruto ??
> New characters that could have some nice vibe like *maybe a girl that isnt useless and has a great character*... A sensei better the Kakashi that would make me care for him.
> 
> Cmon this movie looks like a ramp for a big project so they must do something big.
> ...



....wut at the bolded


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 4, 2014)

We find out Konohamaru is the Hokage


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 4, 2014)

Konohamaru can go suck a dick


----------



## shadowmaria (Aug 4, 2014)

Whilst Hokage


----------



## ASYM638 (Aug 5, 2014)

*From the official twitter account of Naruto Movie:

*


----------



## Addy (Aug 5, 2014)

as expected, they will release more info with each episode. good 

on the other hand, if it's something lame like "here is a naruto theme park next month"


----------



## Mione (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks for the info ASYM638.

Maybe they'll do little teaser clips after each episode in August and then show the full trailer in September.


----------



## Arcana (Aug 5, 2014)

Not a fan of naruto new look in the movie


----------



## insane111 (Aug 5, 2014)

Arcana said:


> Not a fan of naruto new look in the movie



I think it's just his hair that makes him look like shit, and that forehead protector amplifies the shittyness 10x more.


----------



## James_L (Aug 5, 2014)

Naruto don't look bad tbh I think its the fact everybody imagined him with long hair as an adult that throwing everybody off


----------



## SandLeaf (Aug 6, 2014)

I wonder what the theme song for the movie will be. Flow again would be cool...


----------



## Kyu (Aug 6, 2014)

The shorter hair is growing on me.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Aug 6, 2014)

if the movie is a continuation of the series, then it's plausible to say that there won't be a unified shinobi world. 
everything's probably gonna go back to the way it was, more or less. 
because naruto's head gear still has the konoha symbol on it, not some one world symbol crap. 




Addy said:


> you do realize no one will watch it if it has little naruto, some new dipshit characters, and no adult sasuke........* RTN sasuke had a perfume line so i doubt another version of him wont be in this movie* : lmao





> RTN sasuke had a perfume line





> RTN sasuke





> had a perfume line





wait





wut


----------



## Malicious Friday (Aug 6, 2014)

odango said:


> wait
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Japan is weird 

What the hell is Sasuke supposed to even smell like?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 6, 2014)

Yeah, the country that has a festival yearly worshipping a giant metal dong and forbids uncensored genitals is really weird. Look everything I said up. It's all sadly true.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 6, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Yeah, the country that has a festival yearly worshipping a giant metal dong and forbids uncensored genitals is really weird. Look everything I said up. It's all sadly true.



Wtf is wrong with Japan.


----------



## Rai (Aug 6, 2014)

> The Last -Naruto the Movie-'s Sakura, Shikamaru, Sai Character Sketches Unveiled
> 
> Kishimoto designed new, mature looks for characters for December film
> 
> ...



Source:


----------



## Kyu (Aug 6, 2014)

Hmm, diggin Sakura's ninja attire, but her casual outfit seems rather bland.



> What the hell is Sasuke supposed to even smell like?



Itachi's semen and angst.


----------



## Mione (Aug 6, 2014)

Sakura's hair style is cute. I can't tell if the clothes on the other page is an casual outfit or pj's.


----------



## Escargon (Aug 6, 2014)

OMFG I WANT SASUKE PERFUME NOW *SQUEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL*

Calling it, Sasuke will be bald in the new Naruto movie

Seriously fucking shit, that is reality, some lose hair in the early years. And Shikamaru should sport a beard-.-


----------



## Majin Lu (Aug 6, 2014)

Sakura's hair


----------



## Kyosuke (Aug 6, 2014)

Sakura looks pretty in that sketch


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 6, 2014)

I always thought Sakura was cute looking but I despise her personality. Sai is starting to grow out a Sasuke hairdo


----------



## Gortef (Aug 6, 2014)

At first I thought that Sai is wearing a Ninja Turtle mask, but it's propably just a shadow...

Sakura looks pretty indeed. Especially on the lower right corner of the scetches.

Shikamaru looks... like himself.





> What the hell is Sasuke supposed to even smell like?


Cherry blossoms?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 6, 2014)

sakura's casual design looks decent. Shikamaru hasn't changed except for his anbu uniform, and Sai's wearing glasses...huh


----------



## Addy (Aug 6, 2014)

sakura looks so hot


----------



## Escargon (Aug 6, 2014)

Imagine the butthurt if Sasukes bald.


----------



## Addy (Aug 6, 2014)

only naruro and sakura  have casual wear 

maybe each week,  we get one design  of team 7 along side a few others?


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Aug 6, 2014)

Addy said:


> maybe each week,  we get one design  of team 7 along side a few others?



...I love how even in offhand remarks, no one considers Sai as part of Team 7.


----------



## ziemiak11 (Aug 6, 2014)

Sakura will not die confirmed.


----------



## Chaelius (Aug 6, 2014)

Sakura actually has a haircut now.  

I want to say 2 weeks from now we'll see Kakashi but at the same time I can't see him changing that much that he'll need a new sketch, maybe a new outfit. 

Sasuke will probably be saved for last like with RtN.


----------



## Tam (Aug 6, 2014)

Seems Sakura is still flat.


----------



## shadowmaria (Aug 6, 2014)

Needs more Hinata


----------



## shadowmaria (Aug 6, 2014)

I think Sai is wearing glasses


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Aug 6, 2014)

Shikamaru looks sexy as fuck.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 6, 2014)

Still flatchested....  LOL


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Aug 6, 2014)

and some people call sakura Ugly wow !!


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 6, 2014)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> and some people call sakura Ugly wow !!



if you take the personality and charcater into all of that and add the fact that she is flatchested... well lets say you would not date her unless you're name is sasuke.


----------



## ch1p (Aug 6, 2014)

Sakura-tchan still has short hair. LOVE.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Aug 6, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> if you take the personality and charcater into all of that and add the fact that she is flatchested... well lets say you would not date her unless you're name is sasuke.



if you hate her personality ok fine , but call her ugly !! lol

lol sasuke will die and never date her lol , but anyway i would love to see her and naruto now they are older


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 6, 2014)

Love Sakura's short hair, always prefer her hair short. And she looks gorgeous there 

Shikamaru looks the same. 

Sai looks pimpin


----------



## shadowmaria (Aug 6, 2014)

Dat billboard brow


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm the only one who think that sai looks handsome ?!


----------



## ch1p (Aug 6, 2014)

you have odd tastes


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 6, 2014)

Shika's outfit is pretty meh.

Sakura is pretty tho.

No opinion of Sai.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 6, 2014)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> I'm the only one who think that sai looks handsome ?!



I do think Sai looks handsome 

But his outfit is utter shit -_-


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Aug 6, 2014)

ch1p said:


> you have odd tastes



really?!


don't worry sai you look perfect to me .



Haruka Katana said:


> I do think Sai looks handsome
> 
> But his outfit is utter shit -_-



I think his outfit is still the same as before.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 6, 2014)

Which is the reason why it looks like shit, I never liked his outfit


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Aug 6, 2014)

I want to see ino now


----------



## ch1p (Aug 6, 2014)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> really?!
> 
> 
> don't worry sai you look perfect to me .



He... looks the exact same, except for the broader shoulders.


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2014)

Sakura is the best out of them 3.
She looks much better now and her overall look has greatly imprvoved.
sai is a bit better as well and Shikamaru has changed very little.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 6, 2014)

Hinata is going to have a big breasts...  Naruto better hit that


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 6, 2014)

I want to see Hinata.


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2014)

I assume that sasuke will be revealed in 2 weeks time.


----------



## Addy (Aug 6, 2014)

vered said:


> I assume that sasuke will be revealed in 2 weeks time.



yeah,  that is my assumption. right after kakashi.


----------



## Gortef (Aug 6, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Hinata is going to have a big breast...



Only one?

(I'm extremely eager to see her too... to put it mildly)


----------



## UchihaJaime (Aug 6, 2014)

Addy said:


> yeah,  that is my assumption. right after kakashi.



Why would he change at all? Did he change during the time skip? I don't remember any changes.


----------



## G (Aug 6, 2014)

SAKURA HAS NO BOOBS?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 6, 2014)

Gortef said:


> Only one?
> 
> (I'm extremely eager to see her too... to put it mildly)



breasts*  nice like mellons  



Addy said:


> yeah,  that is my assumption. right after kakashi.



I see what you did here


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Aug 6, 2014)

after today chapter I pretty sure that Mysterious woman is ayame for some reasons:


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 6, 2014)

vered said:


> I assume that sasuke will be revealed in 2 weeks time.



I bet Sasuke is going to be revealed last just to screw with yall


----------



## TheMagicConch (Aug 6, 2014)

G said:


> SAKURA HAS NO BOOBS?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


They're just small...
But she has that ass tho


----------



## The greatest evil (Aug 6, 2014)

Sasuke with long hair, I suppose


----------



## RBL (Aug 6, 2014)

i want to see team gai already.

and hinata


----------



## Selva (Aug 6, 2014)

ziemiak11 said:


> Sakura will not die confirmed.


Unfortunately! Dammit Kishit! 
She still looks bland. I don't know what pretty yall are talking about but eh to each their own.
Sai looks nice <3


----------



## RockSauron (Aug 6, 2014)

Brandon Lee said:


> i want to see team gai already.
> 
> and hinata



Yeah! I can't wait to see Ne- oh wait.

I do want to see his cousin though, for obvious reasons.

I mean, who DOESN'T love Hanabi?  

Hope tomorrow's thing actually shows something...


----------



## Selina Kyle (Aug 6, 2014)

Malicious Friday said:


> Japan is weird : giogio
> 
> What the hell is Sasuke supposed to even smell like?



hugh hefner... and uchiha massacre blood



ℜai said:


> The Last -Naruto the Movie-'s Sakura, Shikamaru, Sai Character Sketches Unveiled
> 
> Kishimoto designed new, mature looks for characters for December film
> 
> ...



i am impressed so much has changed  
/sarcasm

well sakura does look prettier, and it's the face that i expected from her 
shikamaru looks more like his dad
and sai... might have grown more balls




wait a minute, sakura has side-swept bangs like kushina????


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 6, 2014)

Sakura and Shikamaru designs are awesome ,i don't care about Sai.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Aug 6, 2014)

Sakura looks really beautiful. I love her hair and new clothes! :33


----------



## Luna Malina (Aug 6, 2014)

No more spiky hair for Sakura. :33

She looks gorgeous.:33

Shikamaru and Sai... meh


----------



## Lucrecia (Aug 6, 2014)

Sakura looks so pretty <3.


----------



## bluemiracle (Aug 6, 2014)

Sakura is awesome. I want to see the animation of her soon :33


----------



## Norngpinky (Aug 6, 2014)

She does look beautiful. I do love that her hair looks more soft now and not spiking out. I miss her with a skirt though ;3 

But no complaints. 


Saucy soon pweease.


----------



## Addy (Aug 6, 2014)

wait, is that kushina's hair style on sakura? it looks very similar.

i just hope the anime doesnt fuck her face as they did with naruto's new design....... he only has shorter hair. he doesn't look older at all and no, olderr voice means jack shit to me.


----------



## Kurikara (Aug 6, 2014)

Huh I will admit Sakura does looks better in the new design. But as for Naruto's new look, I hate it. I wonder how everyone else will look?


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 6, 2014)

Addy said:


> wait, is that kushina's hair style on sakura? it looks very similar.
> 
> i just hope the anime doesnt fuck her face as they did with naruto's new design....... he only has shorter hair. he doesn't look older at all and no, olderr voice means jack shit to me.



You must be blind Addy , because not only does he look more mature , he more toned as well.

The picture of him in his Ichiraku outfit displays his advancement in age perfectly.

People only hate Naruto's new look because they were expecting Minato hair and once again Kishi torpedoed their canon.


----------



## Addy (Aug 6, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> You must be blind Addy , because not only does he look more mature , he more toned as well.
> 
> The picture of him in his Ichiraku outfit displays his advancement in age perfectly.
> 
> People only hate Naruto's new look because they were expecting Minato hair and once again Kishi torpedoed their canon.



that is true for the design kishi made.

however, i am talking about the anime does not show that design. the face is the same face but with shorter hair and a bigger headband.








*Spoiler*: __ 









i put the last image on purpose just to show you that you think he is older only because he has shorter hair and is in new clothes which doesn't mean older. it just means "different". 

i am afraid they will screw sakura's new cute design which i am honestly fond of by just giving her a new hair cut and not change the face 

i hope they correct this in the next teaser.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 6, 2014)

Can you line the new one up with past images of Naruto from the Anime? Pt 1 , 2, and new era.

We should get a better idea of whats changed imo. Because , I see what you mean , but he does look different. his face seems longer than shippuden and idk he seems to have more adult face expressions compared to wat we're used to.


EDIT: The last two images don't do it any justice , but I think the first two display his age better.


----------



## Addy (Aug 6, 2014)

you want me to siff through entire episodes by different animator teams to get a good look of naruto? 

sorry, not my specialty 

although, the long face thing is in all the movies or some of them if i am not mistaken 

+ that longer face doesn't translate to the muscular look kishi was talking about in his drawing. seriously, naruto looked more like the "i am disappoint" meme  guy lol


----------



## James_L (Aug 6, 2014)

So I guess no one noticed Sakura now has a chakra diamond on her forehead just like Tsunade?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 6, 2014)

it seems like for this movie they are simply disregarding where the anime is currently at in regards to events..that makes it problematic for anime only viewers


----------



## KevKev (Aug 6, 2014)

No big boobs from Hinata...make her unique...


----------



## Hasan (Aug 6, 2014)

The more I stare at this picture, the more I feel that something's wrong with his eyes.


----------



## Rose (Aug 6, 2014)

Hasan said:


> The more I stare at this picture, the more I feel that something's wrong with his eyes.


It is the eyes. They are far apart. Most people cant seem to pinpoint what they dislike about his design. Its just the art. Hopefully this art wont be used in the movie because it looks like shit. The first movie art was the best.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 6, 2014)

Sakuras new design is not bad she actually looks pretty


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 6, 2014)

cool new designs but not a whole lot has changed. Shikamaru has a different flak jacket, Sai has longer bangs and sleeves, and Sakura traded the apron in for a belt. kinda disappointed that the changes arent that drastic, but this is probably after only a short timeskip. I'm keeping expectations low for the other designs.
I do hope that Kishi eventually does a clean colored take on the new designs because the anime artist is just awful imo. They completely failed to capture any of Naruto's changes in physique.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 6, 2014)

Hasan said:


> The more I stare at this picture, the more I feel that something's wrong with his eyes.



This is an ongoing problem I have with the anime artist(s?), really lol.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 6, 2014)

They have a style, they dont really have time to be caring about what things look like from still frames when they need over 1000+ frames of animation per episode


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 6, 2014)

That's the thing, I can see it's their drawing style, it's been like that since shipuuden, and I still don't like it. It doesn't matter much to me though. Kishi's drawing>Anime team :V


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Aug 7, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> That's the thing, I can see it's their drawing style, it's been like that since shipuuden, and I still don't like it. It doesn't matter much to me though. Kishi's drawing>Anime team :V



I agree with you


----------



## Addy (Aug 7, 2014)

so we get a new trailer today,  most likely.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 7, 2014)

Addy said:


> so we get a new trailer today,  most likely.



I heard too, yisss 

In b4 it shows few second stupid shots of Naruto, Sakura, Shikamaru, Sai, or nothing


----------



## Phemt (Aug 7, 2014)

Is that an assumption because there was a 15 second teaser last week or is it confirmed by a reputable source?


----------



## Addy (Aug 7, 2014)

Sutol said:


> Is that an assumption because there was a 15 second teaser last week or is it confirmed by a reputable source?



read in this thread. it was said that something related to the naruto movie will air along side the new naruto episode today.

idk what. 

it could be a new teaser/trailer or a lame ass thing like a fucking theme park shit


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 7, 2014)

> ８月７日（木）テレビ東京系「ＮＡＲＵＴＯ－ナルト－疾風伝」は「風穴」。オビトがカカシにリンの死について語りだす…。「ＮＡＲＵＴＯ新時代開幕プロジェクト」コーナーも登場！テレビ東京ＨＩＲＯ



It came from here? Is what I assumed.

but I'm not exactly sure what it means, just heard the teaser's coming out from tumblr.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Aug 7, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> ８月７日（木）テレビ東京系「ＮＡＲＵＴＯ－ナルト－疾風伝」は「風穴」。オビトがカカシにリンの死につい て語りだす?。



_*bla bla watch the new episode it will have Obito and Kakashi talking about RINRINRINRIN bla bla*_



Haruka Katana said:


> 「ＮＡＲＵＴＯ新時代開幕プロジェクト」コーナーも登場！



_There will also be a corner on the 'Naruto New Age Opening Project'!_

That's pretty much all it says.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 7, 2014)

mezzomarinaio said:


> _*bla bla watch the new episode it will have Obito and Kakashi talking about RINRINRINRIN bla bla*_







> _There will also be a corner on the 'Naruto New Age Opening Project'!_
> 
> That's pretty much all it says



 This does imply there's a teaser though, or maybe a corner on the twitter itself.  Guess it's the twitter.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Aug 7, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> This does imply there's a teaser though, or maybe a corner on the twitter itself.  Guess it's the twitter.



Nah, pretty sure it's going to be something shown along with the episode (before or after).

Given how vague they're keeping it, though, it could be just about anything... from a little teaser, to an entire half hour of commentators talking to each other and repeating things like 'There's going to be a new movie!', 'That's so awesome!', 'And it's titled 'The Last'!', 'Wooooow, super-awesome!', 'And it's gonna come out in December!', 'So awesome I'm literally crapping my pants!', 'And according to the super-awesome trailer, it's gonna feature Naruto's butt getting up!', 'I'm dying from the sheer amount of awesome!'.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 7, 2014)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Nah, pretty sure it's going to be something shown along with the episode (before or after).
> 
> Given how vague they're keeping it, though, it could be just about anything... from a little teaser, to an entire half hour of commentators talking to each other and repeating things like 'There's going to be a new movie!', 'That's so awesome!', 'And it's titled 'The Last'!', 'Wooooow, super-awesome!', 'And it's gonna come out in December!', 'So awesome I'm literally crapping my pants!', 'And according to the super-awesome trailer, it's gonna feature Naruto's butt getting up!', 'I'm dying from the sheer amount of awesome!'.



Alright, thanks for translating Mezzo :33


----------



## Phemt (Aug 7, 2014)

Japan for the most part always do features/specials before an anime movie comes out.

In the least there'll be some new info about the whole project.


----------



## tkROUT (Aug 7, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> It came from here? Is what I assumed.
> 
> but I'm not exactly sure what it means, just heard the teaser's coming out from tumblr.


 
ミニコーナー (Mini corner) are omake. So similarly, 「ＮＡＲＵＴＯ新時代開幕プロジェクト」コーナー, will be a corner related to the project. Like omake, it should be some few seconds at start or end. Last one was 'NNninja network news' in ep 296. Some info or light hearted / comic talk/act. I guess...



Rose said:


> It is the eyes. They are far apart. Most people cant seem to pinpoint what they dislike about his design. Its just the art. Hopefully this art wont be used in the movie because it looks like shit. The first movie art was the best.



It is just Nishio's* character design. I like his designs for other animes (mostly from production IG), but his Naruto...I don't like.

*Nishio is the character designer for Naruto anime. Basically animators draw Naruto by taking his Naruto drawing as refence. Different animators have art style, so all time Naruto may not look same.


----------



## Addy (Aug 7, 2014)

i hope the omake is chibi style sasuke


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Aug 7, 2014)

That trailer today was literally nothing, it was just still shots 


*Spoiler*: __ 












Also I'm going to try to catch all the trailers and promos for this movie like I did with Road to Ninja.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Aug 7, 2014)

Addy said:


> i hope the omake is chibi style sasuke



Okay, I caught the end of the episode ugh, it feels like I'll _never_ be rid of Obito.

And unless they broadcast something _before_ the actual episode, the corner in question was just a five seconds advertisement with some titles and Naruto's face. No new info. *shrugs*



ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> That trailer today was literally nothing, it was just still shots



So nothing at the beginning either, eh? Well, I guessed so...


----------



## Addy (Aug 7, 2014)

thanks to both of ya  

so....  still useless crap


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 7, 2014)

Damn anime. 

Thanks in advance if you guys got any new info on the movie btw 



tkROUT said:


> ミニコーナー (Mini corner) are omake. So similarly, 「ＮＡＲＵＴＯ新時代開幕プロジェクト」コーナー, will be a corner related to the project. Like omake, it should be some few seconds at start or end. Last one was 'NNninja network news' in ep 296. Some info or light hearted / comic talk/act. I guess...


So I guess there's no omake.


----------



## Addy (Aug 7, 2014)

2015?


----------



## geG (Aug 7, 2014)

The 2015 thing is referring to some kind of "exhibit" but I don't know anything other than that


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 7, 2014)

Addy said:


> 2015?



Kanjis on the Top left though : NARUTO, Opening of the new Era!


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Aug 7, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Kanjis on the Top left though : NARUTO, Opening of the new Era!



Yeah, from what I understand the exhibit is supposed to be part of the 'New Era' project.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 7, 2014)

Can anyone pay a visit to the exhibit and get some quality pictures for us?


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Aug 7, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Can anyone pay a visit to the exhibit and get some quality pictures for us?



If photos are allowed, I'm sure that as soon as the exhibit opens there will be plenty of pictures on the web.


----------



## Addy (Aug 7, 2014)

wait,  the exhibition is in 2015 and notnthe movie?  still 2014


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 7, 2014)

Well, it would make sense. The movie is the start of the new era after all. So the new era would be at 2015.

Looking forward to the pictures (If cameras are allowed...)


----------



## Addy (Aug 7, 2014)

i remember  the rtn naruto  exhibition. 

it had long ass alien  slender  man naruto in it  

still,  hope the movie is 2014 as they promised


----------



## geG (Aug 7, 2014)

The the other pics in that post still show the movie date as December 6, yeah


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 7, 2014)

Yeah, why would they delay the movie


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 7, 2014)

Geg said:


> The the other pics in that post still show the movie date as December 6, yeah



is that you clyde frog ?


----------



## G (Aug 7, 2014)

Adult Tenten better have big boobs


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 7, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> Sakura looks really beautiful. I love her hair and new clothes! :33





odango said:


> wait a minute, sakura has side-swept bangs like kushina????



I like Sakura's new hairstyle (side-swept bangs)  with diamond in her forehead 
she is more like *Kushina Uzumaki* and *Mito Uzumaki* now


----------



## Addy (Aug 7, 2014)

though they have the same style, she looks better than them


----------



## Azaleia (Aug 7, 2014)

Maybe Mutsumix (Biggest Uchiha fan I've ever know) will go there and see if Sasuke appears in the exhibition. And maybe the movie.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 7, 2014)

Of course he'll be in the movie. They'll exploit every possible angle to get as much profit as possible from this. Be ready for some sickening shipper fanservice as well


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 7, 2014)

insane111 said:


> Of course he'll be in the movie. They'll exploit every possible angle to get as much profit as possible from this. Be ready for some sickening shipper fanservice as well



Idk why are people doubting whether Sasuke will be in the movie or not. He's one of Naruto's main cash cow, and maybe we'll see another few people that would fly to Japan just to see him and get disappointed.


----------



## shadowmaria (Aug 7, 2014)

I wonder if Kishi will spoil the manga with the film like he did with Obito in RTN


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 7, 2014)

by the time december rolls round we should be significantly closer to the conclusion of the series

certain events can only be stretched out so far


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 7, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> I wonder if Kishi will spoil the manga with the film like he did with Obito in RTN



How did he do that


----------



## Azaleia (Aug 7, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Idk why are people doubting whether Sasuke will be in the movie or not. He's one of Naruto's main cash cow, and maybe we'll see another few people that would fly to Japan just to see him and get disappointed.



Ah that story! It was because of Charasuke I think? Someone went to Japan and after watching him for like 3 minutes was pissed off, right?

To think that they would probably do something like that again...


----------



## Addy (Aug 7, 2014)

Azaleia said:


> Maybe Mutsumix (Biggest Uchiha fan I've ever know) will go there and see if Sasuke appears in the exhibition. And maybe the movie.



Mutsumix is a sasuita fan so maybe  sasuke appearing might  help indeed.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 7, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> How did he do that



A part of the script had leaked or published somewhere, and the name Obito was written in brackets next to Tobi's.

Cue people in denial trying to find any other ridiculous explanation as to why Obito's name was there other than the obvious.


----------



## shadowmaria (Aug 7, 2014)

It was pretty damn funny


----------



## Abanikochan (Aug 8, 2014)

The notes also said that the masked man (Menma) was Shisui...


----------



## Lurko (Aug 8, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> The notes also said that the masked man (Menma) was Shisui...



Well now that's some shit.


----------



## geG (Aug 8, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> How did he do that



A magazine showed a small picture of Kishi's handwritten story outline for the movie, and one part was just legible enough to see that it said "Madara (Obito)"

That was a few months before Obito was revealed in the manga



Abanikochan said:


> The notes also said that the masked man (Menma) was Shisui...


That was what some people read it as, but the text was probably too small and blurry to read clearly. The only thing I remember distinctly was the Obito part


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 8, 2014)

Huh, surprised that I haven't seen anyone mention this until now.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 8, 2014)

Cause it was a long time ago, it was mentioned before during the RTN times actually.


----------



## NO (Aug 8, 2014)

That script didn't even matter to me. I knew Obito was Tobi since day 1 and I was right.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 8, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Cause it was a long time ago, it was mentioned before during the RTN times actually.



Yeah, and I STILL didn't see anyone mention anything about it


----------



## NO (Aug 8, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Yeah, and I STILL didn't see anyone mention anything about it


You didn't hear about it? Well, I guess it was mostly spammed in the "Who is Tobi?" threads.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 8, 2014)

I felt that Tobi was Obito quite early in the series too, it's kinda there in the writing, Kishi just executed it poorly  



BlazingInferno said:


> Yeah, and I STILL didn't see anyone mention anything about it



 There were, but most people kinda dismissed it for some reason, me included.


----------



## Hollow (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm really looking forward to this movie!
December 2014 was it? It'll probably be a while before it comes out in good quality though. Do anime movies come out directly unto DVD right after the presentation or is it more like normal movies?

Anyway, this will be in the future right? I wonder if it'll be canon...

Ah, pardon me if any of my questions has already been answered, I only read a little bit into the thread...


----------



## NO (Aug 8, 2014)

HollowBird said:


> I'm really looking forward to this movie!
> December 2014 was it? It'll probably be a while before it comes out in good quality though. Do anime movies come out directly unto DVD right after the presentation or is it more like normal movies?
> 
> Anyway, this will be in the future right? I wonder if it'll be canon...
> ...



It's like regular movies. They'll be on DVD about 6-9 months after its initial showing.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 8, 2014)

I don't understand Japan at all  we get DVD releases at least 4-5 months after theater showings. Most of their releases take almost a year. What's the hold up with them?


----------



## insane111 (Aug 8, 2014)

And Pierrot still needs to get with the times and learn what HD is. Fuckin DVD's 

Who the hell produces SD content in 2014


----------



## NO (Aug 8, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> I don't understand Japan at all  we get DVD releases at least 4-5 months after theater showings. Most of their releases take almost a year. What's the hold up with them?


Honestly, it depends. Not every distributor is the same and it could be different this year. I've seen some animated movies take a year while some take 3-4 months. The DVD releases for Naruto movies are usually high quality (and comes in a exclusive edition + bundle too) so that could be part of the reason.

Movies can be in various theaters for 4 months after its initial showing so waiting until every dime has been spent on tickets before releasing a DVD copy is a good business practice.


----------



## Addy (Aug 8, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> I don't understand Japan at all  we get DVD releases at least 4-5 months after theater showings. Most of their releases take almost a year. What's the hold up with them?



and the sad thing is you forget about the movie when it is available on DVD 

hell, by then, even if you love the movie, you will most likely pirate it. 

especially with how expensive these DVDs are. 500$ for 16 DVDs of rock lee SD ? 



30$ for 40 minutes isn't worth shit 



insane111 said:


> And Pierrot still needs to get with the times and learn what HD is. Fuckin DVD's
> 
> Who the hell produces SD content in 2014



i always thought that anime on 40 inch HD TVs would mean they would have to draw indivisual frames in that resolution 

idk how you can make naruto into real 1080p HD movies without loosing a crap ton of money lol.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 8, 2014)

Didn't One Piece completely switch to HD like, over 4 years ago? 

Naruto still does some incredibly weird random nonsense that I've never seen before. Where approximately 25% of the episodes are HD and the other 75% are still upscaled SD to this very day. It gave me brain cancer trying to figure out their reasoning for this clusterfuck.


----------



## Hollow (Aug 8, 2014)

Thank you so much for the information! :33

Well, instead of getting all sad about not getting the movie in HD right away, we can maybe just imagine that it's actual release date won't be until when the DVD comes out. Or at least until a decent version shows itself.

I wonder if the anime itself will be over by then...

Well, please don't be too angry about the animation quality. It's not as if the difference is that big between SD and HD. Hm...at least I've already learned not to expect anything out of Naruto's animation quality


----------



## NO (Aug 8, 2014)

insane111 said:


> Didn't One Piece completely switch to HD like, over 4 years ago?
> 
> Naruto still does some incredibly weird random nonsense that I've never seen before. Where approximately 25% of the episodes are HD and the other 75% are still upscaled SD to this very day. It gave me brain cancer trying to figure out their reasoning for this clusterfuck.



Depends on your definition of HD. Last time I checked, One Piece is animated in 720p and upscaled to 1080p (pretty close to lossless quality). Naruto may actually be animated in 1080p. The animation is just not detailed sometimes.

I've seen some questionable scales before. My theory is that we have a different set of studio members working on episodes each week and they all export it a completely different way, giving us varied quality.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 8, 2014)

*THIS IS BIG, FOLKS*

After close examination of the details presented before us, I have come to a stunning conclusion:

*SHIKAMARU IS THE VILLAIN OF THE UPCOMING NARUTO MOVIE*

How did I reach this awe-striking revelation you ask of me?  WELL READ AND BE ENLIGHTENED:

*Why Shikamaru is the Villain*

While a lot has been said about Sakura's design I did notice one thing about Shikamaru's: he seems to be lacking a forehead protector, which he usually wears on his sleeve.  

*Possible explanations for this SHOCKING discovery*

*1. Oversight by Kishi:* The dude just plum forgot because it's not a key piece of Shikamaru's wardrobe/design.  BUT THIS IS IMPOSSIBLE KISHI IS INFALLIBLE.

*2. He's Just Not Wearing It:* NOT LIKELY.  While ninjas have neglected to wear their village's symbol (eg Part II Ino), this is exceptionally rare.  Also: Shika's got that whole "Will of Fire" pride thing as a key component of his character.

*3.  He Is Wearing It, It's Just Not Visible in the Sketch:*  BUT Sakura's and Sai's are both prominently shown.  It could be on one those shoulder extensions, which are roughly the correct shape (and would correspond to were he wears it currently).  Or it could be on his belt thing, I suppose, and Kishi just didn't give it much detail. AND YET WHY WOULD IT BE HIDDEN, NO?

Which leads us to the inevitable conclusion:

*4.  Shikamaru Has Gone Rogue And Is The Bad Guy:* WHY?  WHY WOULD YOU DO IT SHIKA?  WHY WOULD YOU TURN YOUR BACK ON YOUR FRIENDS?  I DON'T UNDERSTAND THIS.  I DON'T UNDERSTAND ANYTHING ANYMORE.  MY WHOLE PERCEPTION OF REALITY IS CRASHING DOWN AROUND ME LIKE SOME ATLANTIAN CATACLYSM.  OH WHAT GRAND CRUELTY IS THIS?!!

...

Okay, so it's probably not worth the words I just devoted to it, but what can I say- I'm bored.  And if there can be posts dedicated to a vaguely feminine headless figure of uncertain identity, why can't I do one for Shika's curious lack of forehead protector?


----------



## neshru (Aug 8, 2014)

jayjay32 said:


> Naruto may actually be animated in 1080p. The animation is just not detailed sometimes.


I can't tell if the HD episodes of Shippuden are produced in 720p or 1080p, but there's no doubt a lot of Shippuden episodes are still produced in SD for whatever reason. Even with the upscale that airing in HD provides, they look just so blurry.

It's not like Naruto is the last show left that is still produced in SD, there are still lots of shows aired that are clearly not done in HD, but at least those show don't alternate between SD and HD episodes for whatever reason


----------



## Lurko (Aug 9, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> After close examination of the details presented before us, I have come to a stunning conclusion:
> 
> *SHIKAMARU IS THE VILLAIN OF THE UPCOMING NARUTO MOVIE*
> 
> ...



Wanna get high?!


----------



## santanico (Aug 9, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> After close examination of the details presented before us, I have come to a stunning conclusion:
> 
> *SHIKAMARU IS THE VILLAIN OF THE UPCOMING NARUTO MOVIE*
> 
> ...



ehhhhhhhhh                     .


----------



## Addy (Aug 9, 2014)

neshru said:


> I can't tell if the HD episodes of Shippuden are produced in 720p or 1080p, but there's no doubt a lot of Shippuden episodes are still produced in SD for whatever reason. Even with the upscale that airing in HD provides, they look just so blurry.
> 
> It's not like Naruto is the last show left that is still produced in SD, there are still lots of shows aired that are clearly not done in HD, but at least those show don't alternate between SD and HD episodes for whatever reason



wait, dont the different  animation team have anything to do with hd and sd?


----------



## Spica (Aug 9, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> BLABLABLA




I am just going with the theory that Shikamaru married Temari, moved to Sand and became a good husband.


----------



## RockSauron (Aug 9, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> After close examination of the details presented before us, I have come to a stunning conclusion:
> 
> *SHIKAMARU IS THE VILLAIN OF THE UPCOMING NARUTO MOVIE*
> 
> ...



Eh, becoming a criminal mastermind is too troublesome.


----------



## Deynard (Aug 10, 2014)

Was there full trailer already posted? I've been of internet for last 6 days x.x


----------



## Amanda (Aug 10, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> Eh, becoming a criminal mastermind is too troublesome.




Sorry ItNeverRains, I agree with the above, and instead go with this:



Spica said:


> I am just going with the theory that Shikamaru married Temari, moved to Sand and became a good husband.




Perfect.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 10, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Sorry ItNeverRains, I agree with the above, and instead go with this:
> 
> Perfect.



I'd like to think that, believe you me.


----------



## Amanda (Aug 10, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> I'd like to think that, believe you me.




Me you believe. Who knows? At least the odds aren't against us.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 10, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Me you believe. Who knows? At least the odds aren't against us.



Don't get me wrong, I love the odds.  One way or another.

It's just the whole "Shikamaru moves to Suna" thing that I don't buy/am not betting on.


----------



## Amanda (Aug 10, 2014)

I've always expected Shikamaru to become Naruto's councilor, so yeah.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 10, 2014)

Amanda said:


> I've always expected Shikamaru to become Naruto's councilor, so yeah.



Well, the thing about that is let's propose the scenario that Naruto has not yet become the Hokage by the point the movie takes place.  What we know about the movie thus far hasn't given us any reason to think that he is and a couple of reasons to think that he isn't.  And if one is up to date with manga there are other reasons to suspect he won't be Hokage right away- but we won't get into those because of spoilers.  If that is the case then Shikamaru certainly could perhaps do his own thing in the meantime (or perhaps be assigned there on official business) and return when Naruto assumes that position.

So that's not really an obstacle in my mind.

It's just that Shikamaru's whole thing is the "Will of Fire" and the protection of Konoha's next generation.  But I suppose he can work around that a bit, for a strong enough reason.  Like working on a next generation of his own. 

But yeah, I still doubt the "Suna-nin Shikamaru" theory.


----------



## tkROUT (Aug 10, 2014)

Official Naruto-movie site updated Sakura, Shikamaru, Sai rough character designs by Kishimoto sensei (as today is jump's official sell date). 

posting for those who want bigger & clear than ANN's scan, just reuploaded to imgur.


*Spoiler*: _Sakura_ 












from Link removed
I think Sasuke's would be revealed last.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Aug 11, 2014)

Spica said:


> I am just going with the theory that Shikamaru married Temari, moved to Sand and became a good husband.



make this happen kishimoto
don't be a scumbag


----------



## Escargon (Aug 11, 2014)

Cant imagine how Shikamaru will lose his virginity.

"Cleaning is troublesome.."

*Temari steps in naked*

"Helloooo Shikakun"

*Shikamaru turns around*

*Shikamaru dies of blood loss*


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 11, 2014)

tkROUT said:


> Official Naruto-movie site updated Sakura, Shikamaru, Sai rough character designs by Kishimoto sensei (as today is jump's official sell date).
> 
> posting for those who want bigger & clear than ANN's scan, just reuploaded to imgur.
> 
> ...



Thanks 

And yeah Sasuke will be revealed last just because, remember the starting of part 2?


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Aug 11, 2014)

tkROUT said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sakura_



Not sure if people here even care about those useless little notes near the characters, but just in case...


*Sakura* (first image - 'Mission Version' in the movie website)

Arrows pointing to skin -> skin
Arrow pointing to forehead protector -> forehead protector
Arrow pointing to pants -> pants

*Sakura* (second image - 'Headband Version' in the movie website)

Arrow pointing to headband -> headband

*Shikamaru*

No notes

*Sai*

Arrow pointing to his shoulders -> belts
Arrow pointing to scroll -> scroll


Very informative, I know...


----------



## Deynard (Aug 11, 2014)

Hinata and Sasuke at the end because they are hyped the most and studio knows it.


----------



## Addy (Aug 11, 2014)

Deynard said:


> Hinata and Sasuke at the end because they are hyped the most and studio knows it.



that's my theory


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 11, 2014)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Not sure if people here even care about those useless little notes near the characters, but just in case...
> 
> 
> *Sakura* (first image - 'Mission Version' in the movie website)
> ...


Well I was kinda curious


----------



## Addy (Aug 11, 2014)

yeah, i like the small details in things explained


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 11, 2014)

it's for the animators, most character design sheets put down notes for them.


----------



## Addy (Aug 11, 2014)

yeah but i am sometimes interested in the production of a movie or a manga even more than the product.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 11, 2014)

I heard next are Hinata , Lee , Choji.
Can't wait to see those sketches.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Aug 11, 2014)

heard where?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 11, 2014)

Really?

I can't wait to see how much Hinata has grown.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 11, 2014)

GoDMasteR said:


> heard where?



On a forum podcast. Who presented the sketches that we already know... and reviewed them.
Don't know if its legit but they were pretty serious.


----------



## shadowmaria (Aug 11, 2014)

Where you hear this?


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 11, 2014)

mezzomarinaio said:


> *Shikamaru*
> 
> No notes



So not only does Shikamaru not have a forehead protector, his sketch has no notes as well.

The mystery grows ever more expansive.


----------



## Amanda (Aug 11, 2014)

*@ Shin*

Thanks, let's hope it's true. Can't wait for adult Hinata!


----------



## Addy (Aug 11, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> On a forum podcast. Who presented the sketches that we already know... and reviewed them.
> Don't know if its legit but they were pretty serious.



forum podcast? 



Haruka Katana said:


> Really?
> 
> I can't wait to see how much Hinata has grown.



as long as it isn't as big tsunades... too big is too disgusting :/


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 11, 2014)

Yeah Tsunade's are too much, actually the current Hinata now is fine as it is.

I hope Hinata wears something different, not the usual jacket/hoodie thing, although it's nice but...come on!


----------



## GoDMasteR (Aug 11, 2014)

which forum podcast? :/ you mean a podcast of THIS forum?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 11, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Yeah Tsunade's are too much, actually the current Hinata now is fine as it is.
> 
> I hope Hinata wears something different, not the usual jacket/hoodie thing, although it's nice but...*come on! *



i will once hinata appears


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 11, 2014)

he said he founded it on a Japanese forum.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 11, 2014)

GoDMasteR said:


> which forum podcast? :/ you mean a podcast of THIS forum?





Addy said:


> forum podcast?
> 
> 
> 
> as long as it isn't as big tsunades... too big is too disgusting :/



no on mangahelpers... the reviews and translators have podcasts there.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Aug 11, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> no on mangahelpers... the reviews and translators have podcasts there.



then it isn't official...MH is just a forum like others.


----------



## Deynard (Aug 11, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> On a forum podcast. Who presented the sketches that we already know... and reviewed them.
> Don't know if its legit but they were pretty serious.



Sketches are on naruto-movie.com so even completly retarded uninformed moron could post them. On internet no one knows that you are dog. Don't believe people.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 11, 2014)

GoDMasteR said:


> then it isn't official...MH is just a forum like others.



I know.... this is why i said "Don't know if its legit but they were pretty serious."


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 11, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> i will once hinata appears


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Aug 11, 2014)

where's Ino?


----------



## Addy (Aug 11, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> no on mangahelpers... the reviews and translators have podcasts there.



i was on MH many years ago. as much as they look professional, they are more retarded than here. one argued with me that the reason sakura cried over sasuke in the kage arc was not because of sasuke but because it will be harder for naruto to get him back 



The Faceless Man said:


> I know.... this is why i said "Don't know if its legit but they were pretty serious."



it's as serious as fans who claim golden byakugan is real or many of the tobito theories or madara being tobito.

translation: they know jack shit. but, if they have a source about it then that is another story. 

also, it's really random. chouji, hinata and lee?


----------



## bluemiracle (Aug 11, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I heard next are Hinata , Lee , Choji.
> Can't wait to see those sketches.



It sounds legit.. I wonder if Lee will change at all 



Addy said:


> as long as it isn't as big tsunades... too big is too disgusting :/



I hope so too, even though she's well...just 16.


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 11, 2014)

Where are people who say Sakura is wearing *Uchiha necklac*e ? 



It's pretty clear she's wearing a *Diamond necklace* 

I think she got it as a gift from her master (Tsuande) 

but it has a different figure than the one Naruto wear


----------



## Addy (Aug 11, 2014)

bluemiracle said:


> I hope so too, even though she's well...just 16.


she will be 19 in the movie. even then, i honestly dont like large tits. 

i am not gonna lie, a pretty face like sakura's new design is way more appealing to be honest.


----------



## bluemiracle (Aug 11, 2014)

Yeah  I meant she *already* has them like this at the age of 16.

Sakura is breathtaking, but there's a lot of potential in Hinata's new design, not going to lie


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> i was on MH many years ago. as much as they look professional, they are more retarded than here. one argued with me that the reason sakura cried over sasuke in the kage arc was not because of sasuke but because it will be harder for naruto to get him back
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i see, oh well i hope its true.

Sakura, Sai and Shikamaru is not random ?


----------



## Addy (Aug 11, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> i see, oh well i hope its true.
> 
> Sakura, Sai and Shikamaru is not random ?



sai and sakura = team 7.

shikamaru = kishi's sweet heart 

why not kakashi or sasuke? i think these two will have some really weird design as with RTN sasuke or maybe kakashi is hokage since naruto isnt so far from the advertisement.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 11, 2014)

Yeah, Sakura, Sai & Shikamaru isn't random at all.  Team 7 and probably the most important non-team 7 member of the Konoha 11.

I think they're gonna save Sasuke for a while though.  Kinda thinking they want that to be a big "reveal".

And there's always a possibility that characters designs could have spoilers.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> sai and sakura = team 7.
> 
> shikamaru = kishi's sweet heart
> 
> why not kakashi or sasuke? i think these two will have some really weird design as with RTN sasuke or maybe kakashi is hokage since naruto isnt so far from the advertisement.



BS nobody expected Sai.
Kakashi will be hokage... i can see him with a Minato cloak.
Sasuke will look like Madara... girly looks again... 

Naruto tho...


----------



## Addy (Aug 11, 2014)

because new  naruto  totally  looks like hashirama 

dude,  naruto  looks like is about to be in the third raich or something 

looks like some bland ass high school  shit. n

girly look or not,  he was the talk of RTN and i am waiting  for his design  along side hinata.  my interest in this movie  rides on their shoulders  

i wonder if kishi will rip off jin's design  fron tekken now that sasuek is older


----------



## Majin Lu (Aug 11, 2014)

Next WSJ magazine will be released - officially - 25th, August. They will have only 3 months to promote the movie, so I think we will see Sasuke soon.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> because new  naruto  totally  looks like hashirama
> 
> dude,  *naruto  looks like is about to be in the third raich or something*
> 
> ...



i dont like hashirama... he looks girly to....
naruto looks military and that is nice for me  the headband sucks but maybe in his chakra mode its less visible....  ( hey hitler !  )

yeah i know you love that sasuhina.... 
I can feel this shit a mile a way... Naruto got short hair and Sasuke longer hair


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 11, 2014)

just putting it out there i was the first one to make the nazi comparison in this thread.................... just saying. lol addy you seem salty about naruto 

lol your hopes are on sasuke and hinata? for real? sasuke's only full feature are the first movie and bonds and hinata was in what 2 movies? i think?. Going by past record chances are low they'll even get much screentime


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Aug 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> looks like some bland ass high school  shit. n



...he does look like some sort of cheering squad leader...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 11, 2014)

everything about this movie is a mystery


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 11, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> everything about this movie is a mystery



because it would spoil things... wait for it.... there was someone who said thet every week will get new info.

you need to go some pages back in this thread to see it...


----------



## Addy (Aug 12, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> Next WSJ magazine will be released - officially - 25th, August. They will have only 3 months to promote the movie, so I think we will see Sasuke soon.



so no new designs this week?


----------



## Addy (Aug 12, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> i dont like hashirama... he looks girly to....
> naruto looks military and that is nice for me  the headband sucks but maybe in his chakra mode its less visible....  ( hey hitler !  )
> 
> yeah i know you love that sasuhina....
> I can feel this shit a mile a way... Naruto got short hair and Sasuke longer hair



that RTN sasuhina filler fanart is by far the best thing about  that movie


----------



## Addy (Aug 12, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> just putting it out there i was the first one to make the nazi comparison in this thread.................... just saying. lol addy you seem salty about naruto
> 
> lol your hopes are on sasuke and hinata? for real? sasuke's only full feature are the first movie and bonds and hinata was in what 2 movies? i think?. Going by past record chances are low they'll even get much screentime



dude,  older naruto fanart designs are better than this shit 

i dont mean screen time.  i mean designs and roles. the  onky entertaining parts of RTN were the old characters acting  as new characters  

sasuke and hinata were very popular in the movie regardless of the screen  time they got. they were so popular  that a  cd drama named road to sasuke was made along side the DVD. granted,  it focused more on team 10 preventing RTN hinata from making sakura hook up with sasuke but it was it did end in  a very unrealistic sasuhina pairing moment. 

this is why i am asking if they  will do something  similar with the twi this movie pertaining  their designs and/or personality. if they do, one of them might be more entertaining than the movie 



mezzomarinaio said:


> ...he does look like some sort of cheering squad leader...



that is even worse than looking  more like a high school dude


----------



## Deynard (Aug 12, 2014)

Addy said:


> so no new designs this week?



Scans of this WSJ will be out on 20th of August. But still yes, no scans this week ehm.


----------



## Escargon (Aug 12, 2014)

Guess that Sasuke gets the same shit treatment again like the other movie.

One picture after a while and then the movie got interesting but no the movie had a few seconds of Sasuke. Kishi should be ashamed. RTN is worse than DBE. Oh man there i said it.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 12, 2014)

What a boring week this week is


----------



## Addy (Aug 12, 2014)

no chapter or any leaks


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 12, 2014)

This movie has the least promo of all time. I'm wondering if we get any more trailer this week, idk.

So I was checking out the website...I don't remember the website having this 'secret' button... Then again i don't check it that often.


So I clicked it!  


*Spoiler*: _And it has..._ 



The same old sketches we seen before, some secret it is


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 12, 2014)

Addy said:


> that RTN sasuhina filler fanart is by far the best thing about  that movie



i didnt watch that movie 

But i heard it was chessy as fuck and paring shit....


----------



## Addy (Aug 12, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> This movie has the least promo of all time. I'm wondering if we get any more trailer this week, idk.
> 
> So I was checking out the website...I don't remember the website having this 'secret' button... Then again i don't check it that often.
> 
> ...



damn it,  i dont think i go on,  commander  



The Faceless Man said:


> i didnt watch that movie
> 
> But i heard it was chessy as fuck and paring shit....



indeed,  it was a  shit movie. you can watch the best parts on YouTube. two minutes of rtn sasuke and another 3 or 4 of hinata. then,  there is itachi leafing akatsuki against filler  monster  and i think that was like 5 minutes.....  including the itasaku scene  

also,  fuck minakushi: giogio


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 12, 2014)

Road to Ninja was like they came up with a twenty minute concept and said "fuck it, let's make a movie of it".


----------



## Addy (Aug 12, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> Road to Ninja was like they came up with a twenty minute concept and said "fuck it, let's make a movie of it".



yeah, you can see how unfinished the ideas were in the movie. the villains alone are just fucking retarded


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 12, 2014)

The villain aka Menma made no sense whatsoever.

He's an asshole? He apparently killed jiraiya? Wtf was he doing? Menma seems like an alright guy ACCORDING to the rookies. No one apparently noticed this guy doing shit in the shadows, all he needs is a mask. Somehow his hair turned back to blond for no reason at all. Was he actually good or bad? It is never clear. I can go on.



Addy said:


> damn it,  i dont think i go on,  commander


Hang in there son


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 12, 2014)

And the inconsistent "opposite day" thing.  Most of the characters have half-assed opposing personalities/traits, but some don't.  Minato & Kushina's opposite thing is that they're alive, but their personalities don't really seem any different.  That confused me.

Obviously the scriptwriters kept them the same so Naruto got to experience life with his "real" parents, but it didn't really make any sense.


----------



## Addy (Aug 12, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> The villain aka Menma made no sense whatsoever.
> 
> He's an asshole? He apparently killed jiraiya? Wtf was he doing? Menma seems like an alright guy ACCORDING to the rookies. No one apparently noticed this guy doing shit in the shadows, all he needs is a mask. Somehow his hair turned back to blond for no reason at all. Was he actually good or bad? It is never clear. I can go on.
> 
> ...



and that is just menma alone!!

what about sasuke remaining in konoha? are the uchiha alive? why is itachi in akatsuki in the first place? 

i love AU stories but if your going to make an AU story, then USE an AU story and not just an AU premise.

AU premise: sasuke is in konoha. naruto is evil and his parents are alive. this is what we got in RTN.

AU story: explain shit.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 12, 2014)

Well AU is the perfect opportunity/excuse for Minato and Kushina to be alive and for family bonds! That is all, while the rest are just thrown in, ta-da, AU world is made, in short, everyone else are all props.



ItNeverRains said:


> And the inconsistent "opposite day" thing.  Most of the characters have half-assed opposing personalities/traits, but some don't.  Minato & Kushina's opposite thing is that they're alive, but their personalities don't really seem any different.  That confused me.
> 
> Obviously the scriptwriters kept them the same so Naruto got to experience life with his "real" parents, but it didn't really make any sense.



Cause it's not opposite to begin with, it's just different. Some of the personalities really are kinda half assed though.


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 12, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> And the inconsistent "opposite day" thing.  Most of the characters have half-assed opposing personalities/traits, but some don't.  Minato & Kushina's opposite thing is that they're alive, but their personalities don't really seem any different.  That confused me.
> 
> Obviously the scriptwriters kept them the same so Naruto got to experience life with his "real" parents, but it didn't really make any sense.



If I remember correctly, the big difference is that they are unheroic, utterly lacking in courage and faith, that they are almost totally self-interested and unwilling to devote their talents, energy and efforts to the greater good at their own personal expense.  The movie makes it superobvious in a superannoying way by contrasting Kushina and Minato's bitchassness with Sakura's sacrifice and a 5+ minute long flashback featuring booming and wailing music and the events during and around Obito's attack on the leaf village.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 12, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> If I remember correctly, the big difference is that they are unheroic, utterly lacking in courage and faith, that they are almost totally self-interested and unwilling to devote their talents, energy and efforts to the greater good at their own personal expense.  The movie makes it superobvious in a superannoying way by contrasting Kushina and Minato's bitchassness with Sakura's sacrifice and a 5+ minute long flashback featuring booming and wailing music and the events during and around Obito's attack on the leaf village.



Ah, that makes sense.  I haven't seen the movie in a while (and even then I only watched it once), but just remember thinking it odd that their social personalities were still intact.


----------



## Escargon (Aug 12, 2014)

Come on the worst thing about RTN is that Sasuke got way too little screentime not Menma.

From that point i have lost all hope in any Naruto movie. Wtf they even made perfume out of a 4-seconds screentime character. Yeah false hope ftw.

Dafuq is up with Naruto the Last? His face looks so weird. I dont know why but i can feel his stare devour my soul.


----------



## Addy (Aug 12, 2014)

no, i think menma getting less screen time than sakura is a disgrace


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Hollow (Aug 12, 2014)

Short haired Naruto


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 12, 2014)

Naruto decided he wanted to look like a respectable adult not some punk, shaggy haired degenerate.

Now all he needs is some mousse and he'd be in business.


----------



## Addy (Aug 12, 2014)

he looks like a failed naruto cosplayer


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 12, 2014)

Addy said:


> he looks like a failed naruto cosplayer



He looks serious... natzi like serious ! You just dont belive it


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 12, 2014)

Longer hair is disadvantageous to a ninja.  We've gone over this before.  Actually, Naruto should go bald.  And wear a leotard.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 12, 2014)

i like naruto's short hair cut, it's unique for a main character. alot of people thought naruto would be the next minato or jiraiya but nope. i still remember naruto making fun of kakashi's hair cut in part one, long ass hair has never really been his style...........


----------



## insane111 (Aug 12, 2014)

It might look ok without that stupid forehead protetor, take that shit of and put it somewhere else. Naruto alway looked better without it anyways


----------



## Addy (Aug 12, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> He looks serious... natzi like serious ! You just dont belive it



no, i believe it. i just dont like it 

this serious shit with his hair and a somewhat uniformed clothing needs to go away 

i cant believe i am going to say this but...... bring me back his orange jacket over this shit


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 12, 2014)

insane111 said:


> It might look ok without that stupid forehead protetor, take that shit of and put it somewhere else. Naruto alway looked better without it anyways


Like this ?





Addy said:


> no, i believe it. i just dont like it
> 
> this serious shit with his hair and a somewhat uniformed clothing needs to go away



i get it you dont like military men


----------



## Addy (Aug 12, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> i get it you dont like military men



no, i just dont like naruto reminding me of nazies 

and as mezzomarinaio pointed out, naruto's design looks like he fits in a cheering squad



military my ass. naruto must be cheering sasuke on


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 12, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Like this ?



NO
it's like this


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 12, 2014)

Addy said:


> no, i just dont like naruto *reminding me of nazies*
> 
> and as mezzomarinaio pointed out, *naruto's design looks like he fits in a cheering squad
> *
> ...



 that only makes him be more of a serious type 

nooo i dont see him as a cheering squad they dont look the same unlesss black vest = cheering squad


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 12, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> NO
> it's like this



i dont see any difference.... and i was talking about naruto. 

hope you didnt get the wrong idea


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 12, 2014)

Wouldn't it be brilliant if Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, and Hinata are all hooked up in the movie but not to any of each other?  Just to, like, random fodder nins? 

The proceeding shitstorm would be something to witness.  And perhaps film for a documentary.


----------



## santanico (Aug 12, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, and Hinata are all hooked up in the movie but not to any of each other?  Just to, like, random fodder nins?
> 
> Would be brilliant, if you ask me.



the forums would explode


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 12, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, and Hinata are all hooked up in the movie but not to any of each other?  Just to, like, random fodder nins?
> 
> Would be brilliant, if you ask me.



Yes it will make the fandoms rage like hell !!


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 12, 2014)

Do it Kishi! just don't touch mah Shikatema. 

"Wasn't that funny when we all thought we liked each other and stuff?  Yeah man, we were crazy back then.  Good thing we outgrew that phase.  Well, gotta see you guys, Background McFodder is gonna get upset if I'm late for our date again.  Good catching up with you!"


----------



## Amanda (Aug 12, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> Wouldn't it be brilliant if Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, and Hinata are all hooked up in the movie but not to any of each other?  Just to, like, random fodder nins?
> 
> The proceeding shitstorm would be something to witness.  And perhaps film for a documentary.





You know, while they would be enraged that their ship didn't become canon, some part of them would be gleeful that the rival ships didn't become canon either...


----------



## santanico (Aug 12, 2014)

Amanda said:


> You know, while they would be enraged that their ship didn't become canon, some part of them *would be gleeful that the rival ships didn't become canon either.*..



I know I would


----------



## Amanda (Aug 12, 2014)

starr said:


> I know I would




Schadenfreude is the purest of joys.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 12, 2014)

NaruHina or get the fuck out..... well as long as narusaku never happens, i could live with that.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 12, 2014)

Amanda said:


> You know, while they would be enraged that their ship didn't become canon, some part of them would be gleeful that the rival ships didn't become canon either...



Dammit, you're right.  Will have to be more creative for peak shitstormage.

Okay, um, let's see:

NaruSaku, NaruHina, SasuSaku all appear.  BUT they quickly deduce that there is one too many Narutos and one too many Sakuras.  Which means that one of each is AN IMPOSTER making the possibilities:

1. NaruSaku, ImposterNaruHina, SasuImposterSaku (Just NaruSaku, Sasu & Hina alone)
2. NaruImposterSaku, ImposterNaruHina, SasuSaku (Just SasuSaku, Naru & Hina alone)
3. ImposterNaruSaku, NaruHina, SasuImposterSaku (Just NaruHina, Sasu & Saku alone)
4. ImposterNaruImposterSaku, NaruHina, SasuSaku (NaruHina and SasuSaku, nobody alone)

BUT before it can be figured out which is the TRUE SHIPPING RESOLUTION they all die in an enemy ninja attack (this is, like, five minutes into the movie), leaving the fans to forever squabble over who really ended up with who.  Something IS CANON, but nobody knows what.

Meanwhile the rest of the movie focuses on Shino's quest for recognition and concludes with him assuming the mantle of Hokage.  The film is a critical and financial disaster but they all get a big laugh out of trolling the entire fandom so it was worth it.


----------



## sasuke sakura (Aug 12, 2014)

Amanda said:


> You know, while they would be enraged that their ship didn't become canon, some part of them would be gleeful that the rival ships didn't become canon either...



agree or if the  unexpected pairings happen that would hilarious


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 12, 2014)

itneverrains you're over thinking this, what ever happens there will be a shitstorm, who ever they end up with there will be a shitstorm, if it's left unresolved there will be a massive shitstorm, no matter what kishimoto does with the pairings there will be a shitstorm.


----------



## Addy (Aug 12, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> NaruHina or get the fuck out..... well as long as narusaku never happens, i could live with that.



it does make you wonder if they will milk the pairing cow again for this move like with RTN?


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 12, 2014)

Addy said:


> it does make you wonder if they will milk the pairing cow again for this move like with RTN?



He/She is talking about another manga called ( *NaruHina Shippuden* ) with a different author


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 12, 2014)

Dammit ItNeverRains, you brought back the shipping beast


----------



## Qtekk (Aug 12, 2014)

Movie is gonna be horrible anime movies are never good


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 12, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Dammit ItNeverRains, you brought back the shipping beast



I enjoy the quarreling mostly because I can watch happily from the sidelines.

#NonBig3


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 12, 2014)

Qtekk said:


> Movie is gonna be horrible anime movies are never good



That right there is utter bullshit.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 12, 2014)

Addy said:


> it does make you wonder if they will milk the pairing cow again for this move like with RTN?


well it's kishi so you never know


ichihimelove said:


> He/She is talking about another manga called ( *NaruHina Shippuden* ) with a different author



nah i'm talking about naruto, don't get rustled when naruto ends up with hinata........ just saying.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 12, 2014)

Kishi will milk the Naruto cow until it dies....


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 12, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Dammit ItNeverRains, you brought back the shipping beast



I like pairing wars 





Narutossss said:


> nah i'm talking about naruto, don't get rustled when naruto ends up with hinata........ just saying.



yeah, Naruto ends up with Hinata while Sakura is his girlfriend 



The Faceless Man said:


> Kishi will milk the Naruto cow until it dies....



This coming from SS/NH pockets  before he troll them in the end


----------



## mayumi (Aug 12, 2014)

Hinata hooks up with that hyuuga underling from Pain arc. Sakura hooks up with love letter guy.
Naruto with Karui, because red hair and  Sasuke hooks up with suigetsu for spiting Karin. LOL.


----------



## shadowmaria (Aug 12, 2014)

I predict Mecha Naruto is the main villian


----------



## Fourangers (Aug 12, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> Do it Kishi! just don't touch mah Shikatema.
> 
> "Wasn't that funny when we all thought we liked each other and stuff?  Yeah man, we were crazy back then.  Good thing we outgrew that phase.  Well, gotta see you guys, Background McFodder is gonna get upset if I'm late for our date again.  Good catching up with you!"



Imo, that would make sense above all because currently in the manga they are 16, you know...

And realistically speaking, did anyone marry happily with your heartthrob when you were 16 years old? Like....1 out of 1 billion of chance?

Yep.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 12, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> I predict Mecha Naruto is the main villian



nooo that would suck....


----------



## shadowmaria (Aug 12, 2014)

That's why it's 100% likely


----------



## Lurko (Aug 12, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Kishi will milk the Naruto cow until it dies....



Hey someone gets it, I would do it too sorry money is everything.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm hoping Kakashi gets a new design. Maybe one with him unmasked?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 12, 2014)

So now we have to wait another week for the next sketches...

God damn this break.


----------



## Jad (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm guessing next sketches will be Hinata, Kiba and Shino. The boring trio. Perhaps Ino, Choji and Yamamato.

Tenten will be last, Rock Lee will be last (probably absolutely no changes) and Gai will be last (probably absolutely no changes).

Kakashi will probably won't find out for a very last, based on what's happening in the manga.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 13, 2014)

Jad said:


> I'm guessing next sketches will be Hinata, Kiba and Shino. The boring trio. Perhaps Ino, Choji and Yamamato.
> 
> Tenten will be last, Rock Lee will be last (probably absolutely no changes) and Gai will be last (probably absolutely no changes).
> 
> Kakashi will probably won't find out for a very last, based on what's happening in the manga.



 Who exactly should be last?!?!


----------



## Addy (Aug 13, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> So now we have to wait another week for the next sketches...
> 
> God damn this break.



well, i at least hope  the site updates


----------



## shadowmaria (Aug 13, 2014)

At least the sketches are telling us who will and won't survive the manga


----------



## Addy (Aug 13, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> At least the sketches are telling us who will and won't survive the manga



neji........................


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 13, 2014)

In b4 we see Neji sketches


----------



## Lurko (Aug 13, 2014)

I don't think they would show Neji even if survives until the movie is out atleast.


----------



## Addy (Aug 13, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> In b4 we see Neji sketches



inb4 AU 

although, lets be honest, anyone who thinkg neji is dead, is an idiot


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 13, 2014)

lol alot of people said the same thing about jiraiya but we know how that turned out


----------



## Addy (Aug 13, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> lol alot of people said the same thing about jiraiya but we know how that turned out



jiraya is a different case all together. 

there are so many rennigans running lose now that one TNJd villain will shimron all of the dead ones


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 13, 2014)

manga spoilers addy, you better delete that quick before y'know who sees


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 13, 2014)

Remove that spoiler before I do some reporting.  Actually, I'm gonna report just in case anyway.

Though I don't see any spoiler on Addy, lol.



Addy said:


> inb4 AU
> 
> although, lets be honest, anyone who thinkg neji is dead, is an idiot



But...Neji IS dead.  Reviving him would be another thing, if it happens.


----------



## Addy (Aug 13, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> manga spoilers addy, you better delete that quick before y'know who sees



what manga spoilers? madara and obito have rennigan


----------



## shadowmaria (Aug 13, 2014)

Yup. No manga spoilers here


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> what manga spoilers? madara and obito have rennigan



and how exactly is madara/obito going to resurrect the dead shinobi with thier "rinenngan"


----------



## Addy (Aug 13, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> and how exactly is madara/obito going to resurrect the dead shinobi with thier "rinenngan"



use rinne tensei


----------



## Addy (Aug 13, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> But...Neji IS dead.  Reviving him would be another thing, if it happens.



i dont think death exists in naruto at all. being dead and revived there is baisicly leaving for a while from the manga until kishi needs you again. an example is orochimaru. granted, he was sealed but he came back to life from anko and kabuto's skin just so kishi can use him again. therefore, since i am sure neji will be revived, i don't think he ever died. instead, he was put on a hold but kishi needed to justify that shitty irrelevant naruhina moment.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 13, 2014)

I rather not have neji revived even though I hate his death so much.

Death exist in Nardo but Kishi cheapens it like what you said.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 13, 2014)

We already know that mass revival will happen somehow.
I also believe Neji will be back but without the seal on his forehead now being free.


----------



## Hollow (Aug 13, 2014)

Nah... It would be a major fail if Kishi brought back anyone who died just like that... I still remember how ridiculous it felt to see everyone who died revive after the fight with Pein.
Neji being revived after his more than idiotic death will be a blood insult.
Kishimoto (finally remembered his name) needs to learn when enough is enough.

Knowing myself, as soon as the first real trailer is out, I'll raise impossibly high expectations over the movie. But I hope with all my heart (yay  cheesy line  yay) that they'll honor the brilliant idea that was behind the entire series of Naruto. 

Anyway, what do you think will be made out of Tsunade? I'm quite curious to see whether she's still alive and a Hokage or retired...or dead. If Kakashi's the Hokage (I read it somewhere in here before...) or if Naruto has finally accomplished his goal.

Oh god...what if Naruto AND Sasuke become the next Hokages and work together...Oh god...


----------



## RockSauron (Aug 13, 2014)

Part of me doesn't want Neji to come back because it'd cheapen his death...

... But the other part of me wants him to come back so he can become the Head of the Hyuga clan. 

That would be a MUCH better ending to his story of defeating fate.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> kishi needed to justify that shitty irrelevant naruhina moment.


Not nearly as irrelevant as the fanfictional ship that is sasuhina also you sound rustled over naruhina


----------



## ziemiak11 (Aug 13, 2014)

If you think about it this thread is very popular even though most of us will see this movie somewhere in late summer / fall.... next year.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 13, 2014)

Didn't someone manage to get a decent cam recording of RTN? Or maybe it was another Naruto movie. Someone is probably stupid enough to do it again, even though it could result in jail and thousands of dollars in fines


----------



## ziemiak11 (Aug 13, 2014)

insane111 said:


> Didn't someone manage to get a decent cam recording of RTN? Or maybe it was another Naruto movie. Someone is probably stupid enough to do it again, even though it could result in jail and thousands of dollars in fines


I believe it's lost tower or blood prison. RtN leaked around month  before dvd with Korean or something voices.


----------



## Addy (Aug 13, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> Not nearly as irrelevant as the fanfictional ship that is sasuhina also you sound rustled over naruhina



you be rustled by sasuhina sig? didn't fiugre you for a shipping fan?


----------



## Addy (Aug 13, 2014)

ziemiak11 said:


> I believe it's lost tower or blood prison. RtN leaked around month  before dvd with Korean or something voices.


yup but i still have no effing clue how the korean market got it before the jap market?


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> you be rustled by sasuhina sig? didn't fiugre you for a shipping fan?



normally no i don't give a darn about ships but i've been rooting for naruhina since 06.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 13, 2014)

Naruhina will win. People should accept that Kishi will not piss all over Hinata's whole role.


----------



## Addy (Aug 13, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> normally no i don't give a darn about ships but i've been rooting for naruhina since 06.



then you are a shipping fan 

and my sasuhina sig disturbed you :ignoramus

on a more serious note, i do ship sasuhina but as a crack couple. i don't ship any of the shitty main 3 

and i stand by what i said. even when neji died in the manga, i said those exact words. neji died for a shitty naruhina moment. him being alive or dead, does no accomplish anything. a character dying for the sake of a pairing moment is cheap writing. i didn't like it and i am not a neji fan.

god help us, because kishi said that he want to write a love manga about old people when he is done with naruto


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 13, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> normally no i don't give a darn about ships but i've been rooting for naruhina since 06.



First part of sentence.

Second part of sentence.

First part.

Second part.

First.

Second.

System cannot reconcile.

System overload.

Initiating system shutdown.


----------



## Amanda (Aug 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> god help us, because kishi said that he want to write a love manga about old people when he is done with naruto




A love manga about old people? The idea is really cute. Too bad I'm unsure if Kishi is the right person for the job.


----------



## Addy (Aug 13, 2014)

Amanda said:


> A love manga about old people? The idea is really cute. Too bad I'm unsure if Kishi is the right person for the job.



dude, the best relationship kishi wrote so far for me is itachi X that girl who gave him the ninja aids. the only reason i like that relationship is because we know jack shit about it

and kishi said he even forgot that itachi had a GF so there is no way in hell kishi will ruin it


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> *and i stand by what i said. even when neji died in the manga, i said those exact words. neji died for a shitty naruhina moment. him being alive or dead, does no accomplish anything. a character dying for the sake of a pairing moment is cheap writing. i didn't like it and i am not a neji fan.*


lel alliance phoenix and rock lee blitz says otherwise and you still seem rustled over naruhina.

also when as kishi ever written relationships? the closest thing is kushina/minato, tsunade/dan, which were both decent enough. teasing pairings isn't the same thing as actually writing relationships


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 13, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> First part of sentence.
> 
> Second part of sentence.
> 
> ...


----------



## Addy (Aug 13, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> lel alliance phoenix and rock lee blitz says otherwise and you still seem rustled over naruhina.



it could  have happened without nejis death.


naruto sees ninja are dying. cant take it anymore, raises atm,  bitch slapped by hinata,  filler speeches, then phynox Alliance no jutsu. and lee blitzes madara. no need for nejis death.


----------



## geG (Aug 13, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Naruhina will win. People should accept that Kishi will not piss all over Hinata's character.



"Hinata's character"


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 13, 2014)

Geg said:


> "Hinata's character"



Is that you clyde frog  ?


----------



## santanico (Aug 13, 2014)

even I love sasuhina, but its total crack


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 13, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:
			
		

> Naruhina will win. People should accept that Kishi will not piss all over Hinata's whole role.


You just admitted Hinata's pairing fodder at this point. This type of argument is what you get when an author only expands on one aspect of a character.



Geg said:


> "Hinata's character"



Geg, we all know what comes to mind when guys discuss Hinata's character.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 13, 2014)

That's two very nice characters she has there.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 13, 2014)

Wow so much hate for a support character LOL
I like naruhina... didn't said anything else.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 13, 2014)

I wasn't hatin' on Hinata at all.  I like the blank stare and sweater puppies.

And that's not sarcasm.  That's sincere.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 13, 2014)

I don't care much bout Hinata, only her design. She's one of the few that stood out among the rookies.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 14, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> I don't care much bout Hinata, only her design. She's one of the few that stood out among the rookies.



Shino stands out. 

Shino is a boss. 

You're dissing Shino, aren't you? 

Stop dissing Shino.


----------



## Addy (Aug 14, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Wow so much hate for a support character LOL
> I like naruhina... didn't said anything else.



you said  that anything else beside naruhina will piss on her....  which is true. if this movie,  for example, as a time skip, had sasuhina all of a  sudden, it would seriously piss on her character since all her development and screen time in the manga was sucking the naruto  cock.

on the other hand, if naruto  ended with sakura, it wouldn't piss on his character since pairings isnt  a big part of his character. the same goes for sasuke if he ends eith karin or sakura or ino or someone else. the only  reason people  would say that it pisses on his character is because  of shipping butthurt unlike hinata,  who is a walking pair of fuckable tits


----------



## Addy (Aug 14, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> Shino stands out.
> 
> Shino is a boss.
> 
> ...



burn the witch!!!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 14, 2014)

Who's Shino?


----------



## insane111 (Aug 14, 2014)

As someone with no bias or interest in the pairing garbage, it has seemed pretty apparent to me for a long ass time that Kishi is pushing towards Naruto/Hinata and Sasuka/Sakura. Although he likes to stir the pot occasionally just to keep people arguing over the subject.

Ino/Chouji have had some small amounts of subtext in the distant past, but Kishi never carried on with that.

Shikamaru/Temari is easily the most obvious one of them all


----------



## geG (Aug 14, 2014)

I don't care about any specific pairings but the idea of Sasuke ending up in a romantic relationship with anyone is fucking ridiculous


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 14, 2014)

insane111 said:


> Shikamaru/Temari is easily the most obvious one of them all



This person is a very smart person. 

Also, this forum desperately needs a smiley similar to this >< except with Gai.



Geg said:


> I don't care about any specific pairings but the idea of Sasuke ending up in a romantic relationship with anyone is fucking ridiculous




I tend to agree with this.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 14, 2014)

I do think Shika/tema is obvious even though I prefer shika/ino.

As for the B3, I won't comment on it since I may have pairing bias and all. People can get all touchy when it comes to pairings.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Aug 14, 2014)

insane111 said:


> As someone with no bias or interest in the pairing garbage, it has seemed pretty apparent to me for a long ass time that Kishi is pushing towards Naruto/Hinata and *Sasuka*/Sakura. Although he likes to stir the pot occasionally just to keep people arguing over the subject.
> 
> Ino/Chouji have had some small amounts of subtext in the distant past, but Kishi never carried on with that.
> 
> Shikamaru/Temari is easily the most obvious one of them all



who the hell is sasuka?? 

and ino/choji? rly??

if sakura ended up with assuke, it would be too sad. she doesn't deserve that type of abuse. 

and kishi already said that shikamaru's not gonna get some luvin, although he could be trollin'


----------



## insane111 (Aug 14, 2014)

odango said:


> and ino/choji? rly??



 think you missed the part where I said there were only a couple minor subtext moments, and that Kishi seemed to completely drop it many years ago.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Aug 14, 2014)

insane111 said:


> I think you missed the part where I said there were only a couple minor subtext moments, and that Kishi seemed to completely drop it many years ago.




what, like her calling him fat


----------



## Addy (Aug 14, 2014)

Geg said:


> I don't care about any specific pairings but the idea of Sasuke ending up in a romantic relationship with anyone is fucking ridiculous



oh come on,  all he does is almost killing  the girls thag like him....  and the guys who like him....  and anyone


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 14, 2014)

Is Geg , Clyde Frog ? 

I must know... Someone tell me


----------



## santanico (Aug 14, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


>



that was gross


----------



## insane111 (Aug 14, 2014)

Sasuke wanted some of that tight Itachi vag to restore the clan and continue the tradition of Uchiha i*c*st. However after many complex and dangerous surgeries to obtain the correct parts, Itachi died from extremely aggressive vaginal cancer before his plan was complete.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Aug 14, 2014)

Is that me or naruhina fans doing the same thing they did in the RTN movie ?!


----------



## Addy (Aug 14, 2014)

starr said:


> that was gross



indeed.  hopefully,  her new design  focuses  more  on  her face.


----------



## santanico (Aug 14, 2014)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> Is that me or naruhina fans doing the same thing they did in the RTN movie ?!



same shit narusaku fans do, 'cept they do it worse


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 14, 2014)

Addy said:


> indeed.  hopefully,  her new design  focuses  more  on  her face.



Why would her face change, lol. Focus on her hair pl0x :33


----------



## Addy (Aug 14, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Why would her face change, lol. Focus on her hair pl0x :33



make her face more appealing cause pupeless eyes still haunt me :s


----------



## Addy (Aug 14, 2014)

starr said:


> same shit narusaku fans do, 'cept they do it worse



there are some tards on both sides. although,  naruhina fandom  creeps me out. 

on the other hand, i think  that is because of the sheer number  compared to narusaku fandom so there are more chanced of creeps appearing there


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 14, 2014)

There are always tards of any pairing that do cringeworthy shit, just saying.



Addy said:


> make her face more appealing cause pupeless eyes still haunt me :s



I can't see how is Kishi gonna improve her face, add eyelashes and lipstick?


----------



## shadowmaria (Aug 14, 2014)

What is this, RTN?


----------



## Addy (Aug 14, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> There are always tards of any pairing that do cringeworthy shit, just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see how is Kishi gonna improve her face, add eyelashes and lipstick?



idk but he found  a way to make sakura's face attractive....  sakura!!!   

and he didnt make her hair long half assing it


----------



## ziemiak11 (Aug 14, 2014)

Addy said:


> idk but he found  a way to make sakura's face attractive....  sakura!!!
> 
> and he didnt make her hair long half assing it



I prefer current Sakura much much more. But it looks like I'm the only one.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Aug 14, 2014)

starr said:


> same shit narusaku fans do, 'cept they do it worse



 where the shit narusaku did ?!


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 14, 2014)

wtf is going on in here anyway naruhina's child will have maximum potential, byakugan, insane chakra reserves, sealing, possible sage mode, possible chakra chains.


----------



## Addy (Aug 14, 2014)

ziemiak11 said:


> I prefer current Sakura much much more. But it looks like I'm the only one.



well,  personal  opinions and all  

although, looking by how the anime fucked naruto's face in the new movie, ithink we will have sakuras old design  back.


----------



## Addy (Aug 14, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> wtf is going on in here anyway naruhina's child will have maximum potential, byakugan, insane chakra reserves, sealing, possible sage mode, possible chakra chains.



too bad the story will end before we see any of that ck


----------



## Hollow (Aug 14, 2014)

IMO, it doesn't matter who ends up together... The author has already screwed up the plot enough times that we shouldn't really care that much about what's canon or not.
To be honest, I won't be surprised if Kishimoto chooses the couples for the final by throwing their names to the air and whomever falls closer ends up together.

Doesn't matter if SasuSaku or NaruSaku or WhateverSaku happens. I will still ship ItaSaku


----------



## sasuke sakura (Aug 14, 2014)

starr said:


> same shit narusaku fans do, 'cept they do it worse



loooool right they even turn any medical act or any hard punch to a love hint


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 14, 2014)

Addy said:


> idk but he found  a way to make sakura's face attractive....  sakura!!!
> 
> and he didnt make her hair long half assing it



Maybe it's the hair, her face looks kinda the same to me.

I prefer short hair on Sakura


----------



## Addy (Aug 14, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Maybe it's the hair, her face looks kinda the same to me.
> 
> I prefer short hair on Sakura



whatever mang 

i dont care what kishi does but he should seriously make hinata look more like a woman and not even more like a walking sack of tits.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 14, 2014)

I think he will, I can feel it


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 14, 2014)

Predictions on remaining designs:

Kiba: Full on Mad Max.
Hinata: A parka.
Shino: A lone pair of tightie-whiteys
Ino: Catsuit
Chouji: Fuller armor like his daddy
Lee: Even gai-er.
Tenten: something chinese
Gaara: John Travolta in Saturday Night Fever
Kankuro: Infinite puppet switch
Temari;  Cleavage.


----------



## Chabal (Aug 14, 2014)

sasuke sakura said:


> loooool right they even turn any medical act or any hard punch to a love hint



Well not everyone can be lucky enough to express love through murder attempts.



> Is that me or naruhina fans doing the same thing they did in the RTN movie ?!



It's even worse because at least RTN had actual pairing tease, basically they got trolled. Here they're having visions, seeing pregnant Hinata and Sakura wearing Uchiha symbol.


----------



## Addy (Aug 14, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> I think he will, I can feel it



indeed, her boobs are gaining more strength as we speak


----------



## Addy (Aug 14, 2014)

Chabal said:


> Well not everyone can be lucky enough to express love through murder attempts.
> 
> 
> 
> It's even worse because at least RTN had actual pairing tease, basically they got trolled. Here they're having visions, seeing pregnant Hinata and Sakura wearing Uchiha symbol.



and they are only 19 or so. then again, i think sakur acan fit being in her 20s or is it just me? 

although, i do hope kishi trolls the living out of everyone with the pairings........ baisicly showing none ck


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 14, 2014)

Addy said:


> although, i do hope kishi trolls the living out of everyone with the pairings........ baisicly showing none ck





None of the Big 3, you mean.


----------



## Chabal (Aug 14, 2014)

Addy said:


> and they are only 19 or so. then again, i think sakur acan fit being in her 20s or is it just me?
> 
> although, i do hope kishi trolls the living out of everyone with the pairings........ baisicly showing none ck



I think Sakura looks like a late teenager like everyone else. Probably 19 yeah.


----------



## Addy (Aug 14, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> None of the Big 3, you mean.



none of the big 3. instead, kishi/anime guys do crack pairings saying that htis isn't canon and is an AU but that would still rustle the big 3 fandom's jemenies


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 14, 2014)

Lol can we move from the pairings now?


----------



## RockSauron (Aug 14, 2014)

Geg said:


> I don't care about any specific pairings but the idea of Sasuke ending up in a romantic relationship with anyone is fucking ridiculous



I always assumed Sasuke would end up with Karin because Uzumaki genes are good for babies.

Imagine a restored Uchiha clan with Uzumaki chakra.

I can see that being his rationale.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 14, 2014)

Addy said:


> none of the big 3. instead, kishi/anime guys do crack pairings saying that htis isn't canon and is an AU but that would still get the *big 3 fandom's panties wet *


Mixed message.


BlazingInferno said:


> Lol can we move from the pairings now?


Pretty fat chance I reckon.


----------



## ch1p (Aug 14, 2014)

Chabal said:


> It's even worse because at least RTN had actual pairing tease, basically they got trolled. Here they're having visions, seeing pregnant Hinata and Sakura wearing Uchiha symbol.





As if NarSak's lovely fandom didn't spend one whole week and over 100 pages over at the hovel of despair trying to prove that the mysterious girl holding a towel was pregnant and had a resemblance towards Kushina (bangs!!! spiky hair!!!), and because Kushina = Sakura, therefore NarSak. Every pairing fandom has its stupid tards. None is an exception.



BlazingInferno said:


> Lol can we move from the pairings now?



If only. IF ONLY. If only people left the damn pairings to their respective damn threads.


----------



## santanico (Aug 14, 2014)

sasuke sakura said:


> loooool right they even turn any medical act or any hard punch to a love hint



hey, cpr can be very sensual


----------



## Addy (Aug 14, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> Mixed message.
> 
> Pretty fat chance I reckon.



not at all. i don't want pairing shit related to the main 3. i didn't say i didnt want naruto on ino action or sakura on gaara action, for example


----------



## Chabal (Aug 14, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> I always assumed Sasuke would end up with Karin because Uzumaki genes are good for babies.
> 
> Imagine a restored Uchiha clan with Uzumaki chakra.
> 
> I can see that being his rationale.



He doesn't want to restore the clan by pumping out babies. If that was the case he wouldn't have tried to kill his fangirls multiple times as they could have been useful to him as wombs. 

Mod guy is right, Sasuke in a romantic relationship is ridiculous. Don't say that to the fangirls tho, they can get really rabid.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 14, 2014)

Addy said:


> not at all. i don't want pairing shit related to the main 3. i didn't say i didnt want naruto on ino action or sakura on gaara action, for example



No no no, you misunderstand me.  Perhaps "mixed message" was the wrong choice of words.  You said "get the big 3's panties wet", but I think perhaps you should have said "get the big 3's panties in a bundle".

Because while, I suppose, wet panties could indicate displeasure, depending on the nature of said wetness, it can also be symptomatic of just the opposite.  I hope that you can understand why I was confused.


----------



## Addy (Aug 14, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> No no no, you misunderstand me.  Perhaps "mixed message" was the wrong choice of words.  You said "get the big 3's panties wet", but I think perhaps you should have said "get the big 3's panties in a bundle".
> 
> Because while, I suppose, wet panties could indicate displeasure, depending on the nature of said wetness, it can also be symptomatic of just the opposite.  I hope that you can understand why I was confused.



oooooooooooooooh, i see 

wet panties might be understood as something good.

i will change it


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 14, 2014)

sasuke sakura said:


> loooool right they even turn any medical act or any hard punch to a love hint



Tell NH who turn Hinata medical act into NarHin moment 



ch1p said:


> As if NarSak's lovely fandom didn't spend one whole week and over 100 pages over at the hovel of despair trying to prove that the mysterious girl holding a towel was pregnant and had a resemblance towards Kushina (bangs!!! spiky hair!!!), and because Kushina = Sakura, therefore NarSak. Every pairing fandom has its stupid tards. None is an exception.




*Spoiler*: __ 





*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*











starr said:


> hey, cpr can be very sensual



CPR is different story for me 

CPR is Kiss of Life is *MOUTH TO MOUTH ACTION*


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 14, 2014)

^^Geg should've permanently ban you.


----------



## ch1p (Aug 14, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would ctrl + c and ctrl + v the hovel of despair, especially that thread that tries to say 'there is a cherry blossom that blooms in autumn and sakura said fickle like the autumn skies, therefore NarSak', but I'm not a douchebag. The indisputable truth is that every fandom has its tards, just get over it.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 14, 2014)

The dude above my last post got banned?  Don't recall it being anything that could result in a ban.



ch1p said:


> I would ctrl + c and ctrl + v the hovel of despair, especially that thread that tries to say 'there is a cherry blossom that blooms in autumn and sakura said fickle like the autumn skies, therefore NarSak', but I'm not a douchebag. The indisputable truth is that every fandom has its tards, just get over it.



It's not going to listen to you. ichime is a NaruSaku shipping troll that annoyed the hell out of this section years ago. Banned multiple times because that's all he/she talked about and wouldn't stop when told to stop. He/she even made another account when he/she was banned to continue spouting NaruSaku ship crap. So trying to get it to understand is pointless unforntunately


----------



## geG (Aug 14, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> The dude above my last post got banned?  Don't recall it being anything that could result in a ban.



It was a jizz dupe


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 14, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I would ctrl + c and ctrl + v the hovel of despair, especially that thread that tries to say 'there is a cherry blossom that blooms in autumn and sakura said fickle like the autumn skies, therefore NarSak', but I'm not a douchebag. The indisputable truth is that every fandom has its tards, just get over it.



Do you want your posts about RTN movie cover & trailer or not ?  



BlazingInferno said:


> It's not going to listen to you. ichime is a NaruSaku shipping troll that annoyed the hell out of this section years ago. Banned multiple times because that's all he/she talked about and wouldn't stop when told to stop. He/she even made another account when he/she was banned to continue spouting NaruSaku ship crap. So trying to get it to understand is pointless unforntunately


----------



## Addy (Aug 14, 2014)

it just hit me, civilian cloth sakura and naruto means that their will be  a part of the movie with them in  konoha which means............. oh god, this movie is going to be like RTN with half assed short scenes of characters 

i will be very butthurt if sasuke and hinata get the best designs again but only a few minutes


----------



## Chabal (Aug 14, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> It's not going to listen to you. ichime is a NaruSaku shipping troll that annoyed the hell out of this section years ago. Banned multiple times because that's all he/she talked about and wouldn't stop when told to stop. He/she even made another account when he/she was banned to continue spouting NaruSaku ship crap. So trying to get it to understand is pointless unforntunately



She's a tard herself tho. So it's like two walls attempting to communicate. How fascinating.


----------



## sasuke sakura (Aug 14, 2014)

starr said:


> hey, cpr can be very sensual



yeah i did cpr to my cow now it my lovely wife since saving it life i own her love even it love someone els heck i just save it life damn it


----------



## santanico (Aug 14, 2014)

Geg said:


> It was a jizz dupe



was probably ichihime troll


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 14, 2014)

ugh, now shipping tards have destroyed the movie thread. thanks a lot. Can you guys please concentrate on how awful it is that there is potentially going to be a part 3 instead of being so transparent about how much your obsessed with terrible arse 'romance' 

Why haven't we seen Lee yet, that's a better question than what girl is going to be denigrated into pairing trophy of the day

take it to your respective fanclubs or the debate thread


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 14, 2014)

Geg said:


> It was a jizz dupe



Wha? I'm going to assume it's an existing user that created a new account posing as a new user.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 14, 2014)

The pairing shit is getting annoying. It's not even discussing the movie. Just jimmies rustled, jimmies rustled everywhere. 



Addy said:


> indeed, her boobs are gaining more strength as we speak






BlazingInferno said:


> Lol can we move from the pairings now?


Lol it'll still get mentioned at some point, unfortunately.


----------



## Majin Lu (Aug 14, 2014)

Kishi loves a flashback, so I hope to see Neji in the movie   and I wonder who/what will be the villain


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 14, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> Kishi loves a flashback, so I hope to see Neji in the movie   and I wonder who/what will be the villain



The movie won't have a villain.  The whole movie will be about Naruto working at Ichiraku Ramen and trying to make his deliveries on time.

He often succeeds.

(Sometimes he cuts it close though.  That's called "suspense")


----------



## Majin Lu (Aug 14, 2014)

Still, we can get a villain... maybe a new ramen stand will be created and it is Ichiraku's rival (just like pepsi and coca-cola). The new ramen stand's owner wishes to make the most awesome pork ramen, so he/she kidnaps Tonton and Naruto has to save the day again...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 14, 2014)

Neji will be in the movie..


----------



## shadowmaria (Aug 15, 2014)

I'll believe your claims when they happen


----------



## santanico (Aug 15, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> ugh, now shipping tards have destroyed the movie thread. thanks a lot. Can you guys please concentrate on how awful it is that there is potentially going to be a part 3 instead of being so transparent about how much your obsessed with terrible arse 'romance'
> 
> Why haven't we seen Lee yet, that's a better question than what girl is going to be denigrated into pairing trophy of the day
> 
> take it to your respective fanclubs or the debate thread



says the butt hurt narsak fan


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 15, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> ugh, now shipping tards have destroyed the movie thread. thanks a lot. Can you guys please concentrate on how awful it is that there is potentially going to be a part 3 instead of being so transparent about how much your obsessed with terrible arse 'romance'
> 
> Why haven't we seen Lee yet, that's a better question than what girl is going to be denigrated into pairing trophy of the day
> 
> take it to your respective fanclubs or the debate thread



Is that the stinch of fear I smell? ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## TheMagicConch (Aug 15, 2014)

starr said:


> says the butt hurt narsak fan


Why would he/she be butt hurt


Bruce Wayne said:


> Is that the stinch of fear I smell? ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


Too bad he/she is telling the truth
Shippers get out of hand all the fucking time, they should just leave their shit in their respected FC's and debate thread


----------



## Hollow (Aug 15, 2014)

One of these days, the shipping will get so bad you'll actually see religions being started over non-existent, animated couples. Just saying. 

I'm curious about how this war will change the ninja world and it's politics. 

They formed an alliance for the war, will fighting together against a common enemy be enough to settle down the years of revolt and anger they have against each other? Will all the countries come together and form something like European Union? What would happen to Shinobi if they did? With world peace they wouldn't exactly have missions to go on, would they? 

I don't know if Naruto's world is as big as it's shown or if it has more land to it than we actually know. Maybe new enemies will come from distant lands...

The movie has to have a plot. I refuse the idea that it will be nothing but food for the hopeless romantics (even though I'm one of them). So I'm wondering if a new enemy would show or if they'll be fighting a known one.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Aug 15, 2014)

Chabal said:


> It's even worse because at least RTN had actual pairing tease, basically they got trolled. Here they're having visions, seeing pregnant Hinata and Sakura wearing Uchiha symbol.



At least SS/NH got pairing tease during all RTN promotion (I wonder why ...) while NarSak not even that .... 

Oh please don't talk as only SS and NH were seeing things. NarSak were also saying that's Sakura pregnant of Naruto's baby,  that she was actually wearing the Uzumaki symbol and that her new hair = Kushina therefore NarSak ... 

I still not forget that Naruto's robot in the game was suppose to be NarSak son! :rofl


----------



## Amanda (Aug 15, 2014)

HollowBird said:


> One of these days, the shipping will get so bad you'll actually see religions being started over non-existent, animated couples. Just saying.




I regret not getting to witness the Pokemon ship wars s:



> What is generally considered the bloodiest ship war ever took place in the Pok?mon fandom. The main debate seems to be what combination of the constantly-fluctuating Power Trio should hook up; there's at least thirty possible sides, each with a knife to the throat of the others.
> ---
> The "official" list of named ships for the fandom literally has Over Nine Thousand entries.
> Perhaps the fanatical nature of Ship-to-Ship Combat is best exemplified by the fact that the Ship War can be described as HAVING TREATIES and civil wars. There are times to just give up, fanboys AND fangirls.





HollowBird said:


> I'm curious about how this war will change the ninja world and it's politics.
> 
> They formed an alliance for the war, will fighting together against a common enemy be enough to settle down the years of revolt and anger they have against each other? Will all the countries come together and form something like European Union? What would happen to Shinobi if they did? With world peace they wouldn't exactly have missions to go on, would they?




The movie's designs have them all as ninjas. Logically you might assume that the ninjahood as a culture, lifestyle, economy and an entire society would need to slowly die to make way for peace. But being a ninja is considered something cool and desirable by the story, so Kishi probably won't let ninjutsu to die out or to become irrelevant. How this goes with the wish for peace... dunno. 



HollowBird said:


> I don't know if Naruto's world is as big as it's shown or if it has more land to it than we actually know. Maybe new enemies will come from distant lands...




The ninja countries have East Asiatic cultures, but from somewhere they seem to be getting more Westernesque influences (such as suits). So I assume there's more to the world beyond the borders of the map.


----------



## Lovely (Aug 15, 2014)

If this movie gives fan service to any pairing, it still doesn't mean anything. Kishimoto will confirm ships before Studio Pierrot, so it's useless arguing about it.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 15, 2014)

I'd much rather Kishi contradict his own nonsense about Naruto creating "peace"  than do things unequaled in their sheer stupidy to the suspension of disbelief by having all the ninja countries just up and dissolve their military like "lol we're friends now no more fighting".


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 15, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Neji will be in the movie..



no he won't, neither will sasukeck


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 15, 2014)

I will not be appearing in the movie.


----------



## Amanda (Aug 15, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> I'd much rather Kishi contradict his own nonsense about Naruto creating "peace"  than do things unequaled in their severity to the suspension of disbelief by having all the ninja countries just up and dissolve their military like "lol we're friends now no more fighting".




Kishi would both want to write about how awesomesauce it is to be a magical ninja in a world adventure, and about how painful war is and how people try to reach peace. I don't know how these two elements could be made to co-exists.

But yes, if one has to go, I'd rather forget about the world peace...


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 15, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> I will not be appearing in the movie.



i'll take that bet


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 15, 2014)

LOL the narutoverse can't continue without conflict, no conflict no ninjas.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 15, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> LOL the narutoverse can't continue without conflict, no conflict no ninjas.



Worst.  Child.  Of.  Prophecy.  Ever.


----------



## Amanda (Aug 15, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> LOL the narutoverse can't continue without conflict, no conflict no ninjas.




I envy you people who know how to say things with brevity and precision...

But yes. There's it. There has to be ninjas and for ninjas there has to be conflict. No peace for you guys. So I guess the search for peace has to be replaced by "enduring" instead.


----------



## TheMagicConch (Aug 15, 2014)

Lovely said:


> If this movie gives fan service to any pairing, it still doesn't mean anything. Kishimoto will confirm ships before Studio Pierrot, so it's useless arguing about it.


It's the anit-ship FC's leaking to this thread
They should keep their circle jerk in their FC's,tumblr pages, and debate thread
So yes I agree with you


----------



## Addy (Aug 15, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> i'll take that bet



ItNeverRains is the new princess  naruto has to save


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 15, 2014)

Addy said:


> ItNeverRains is the new princess  naruto has to save



The fairest in all the land.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 15, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> The fairest in all the land.



so you're a fairy ? hmmm


----------



## Addy (Aug 15, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> so you're a fairy ? hmmm



the gay fairy ck


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 15, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> so you're a fairy ? hmmm







Addy said:


> the gay fairy ck







Don't make me go all warrior princess on yo asses.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 15, 2014)

Addy said:


> the gay fairy ck



 my bad i didnt knew


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 15, 2014)

I hope Shino's grown some badass facial hair and dresses like the Undertaker.


----------



## Escargon (Aug 15, 2014)

Sasuke will shave his head and pump his muscles to size-The Rock.


----------



## RockSauron (Aug 15, 2014)

I seriously wonder if anyone would commit suicide if their pairing isn't canonized O_o 

Anyway. Not really expecting anything actually canonized, whether it be pairings or just what the characters will be up to.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

We just left that topic, please don't bring it up again. ichime will stay gone if that topic isn't brought up again.


----------



## ch1p (Aug 15, 2014)

Speaking of that, wasn't it today that would reveal the next profiles?


----------



## Addy (Aug 15, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Speaking of that, wasn't it today that would reveal the next profiles?



i didn't know about that. i thought next reveal is tied to the jump issue which is on the 20th i think.


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 15, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> We just left that topic, please don't bring it up again. ichime will stay gone if that topic isn't brought up again.



put him on super ignore where he belongs.


----------



## Addy (Aug 15, 2014)

Escargon said:


> Sasuke will shave his head and pump his muscles to size-The Rock.



i want kishi to say "fuck it" and just draw sasuke as jin 



or lars since he designed a costume for him


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

I thought that's next week? Unless the new chapter and that are leaking early 



Gamma Akutabi said:


> put him on super ignore where he belongs.



I don't add annoying trolls to the ignore list no matter how annoying they are. But sometimes I like to see what they say to others and what their responses would be. It's entertainment


----------



## Addy (Aug 15, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> I thought that's next week? Unless the new chapter and that are leaking early



no, we will get the chapter as normal on wednesday.  takL confirmed that.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 15, 2014)

starr said:


> says the butt hurt narsak fan



........What?

Jesus christ, just stop all of you. Your making yourselves look pitiable. Get back on topic


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 15, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Speaking of that, wasn't it today that would reveal the next profiles?



source? i already checked the site a bunch of times.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## mayumi (Aug 15, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> I seriously wonder if anyone would commit suicide if their pairing isn't canonized O_o
> 
> Anyway. Not really expecting anything actually canonized, whether it be pairings or just what the characters will be up to.



I think the guy who flew over to Japan when RtN was released might.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 15, 2014)

Here's what I will say about Shikamaru's mystery flak jacket.

*1) It is clearly not Konoha's current design.*  Because, duh.  We aren't blind.

*2) It is not any other (known) country's current design.*  It holds some similarities to Mist and Sand villages', but also some key differences.

*3) I doubt that it's the future Konoha's standard design.*  The only reason for this is the lack of the whirlpool symbol anywhere on it, which has been pretty established as an important part of Konoha's look.  This does not mean that I think it's a future design of any of the other countries.  There's a lot of flak variation within countries as well.

*4) It is not current Konoha Anbu design.*  Some have suggested it looks Anbu but it's quite different, as Anbu's only has straps over the shoulders, and a folded bottom.

BASICALLY, there really is no way to tell exactly what it is or if it means anything.  All we know is that it is not identical to any of the flak jackets we've seen thus far.  Which really isn't altogether notable.  Although I do think, however, that combined with Shikamaru's apparent lack of a forehead protector there might indeed be some purpose to it.  But any guess on that is a complete crapshoot and not worth humoring too seriously.


----------



## Addy (Aug 15, 2014)

i dont like nazi naruto


----------



## santanico (Aug 15, 2014)

there is nothing nazi about him


----------



## Azaleia (Aug 15, 2014)

Looks like a japanese uniform, but uhm, I guess it's ok.

What is kinda sad is the lack of news. I mean, so far we only got the sketches, but that's how Pierrot staff works and gives them money.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 15, 2014)

in the end everyone in narutoverse turns into a nazi, worshipping the blond haired blue eyed freak who entertains himself being reincarnation of some legendary figure pretending to be the person of a prophetic dream


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 15, 2014)

Addy said:


> i dont like nazi naruto



 cmon dude he looks good.



starr said:


> there is nothing nazi about him



he means the thing on his arm.... nazi people used to have something red like that on their arm.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 15, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> Here's what I will say about Shikamaru's mystery flak jacket.
> 
> *1) It is clearly not Konoha's current design.*  Because, duh.  We aren't blind.
> 
> ...



it could be from a new team, maybe shika joined the 12 guardians?


----------



## Addy (Aug 15, 2014)

starr said:


> there is nothing nazi about him



that  red crap on his shoulder isnt helping


----------



## Addy (Aug 15, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> cmon dude he looks good.



no ....just no


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 15, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> it could be from a new team, maybe shika joined the 12 guardians?



Eh, I really don't think so with regards to the 12 Guardian Ninja.  For one thing he isn't wearing their sash (which could always have been omitted for spoiler purposes, but...)


----------



## Addy (Aug 15, 2014)

what if sasuke wears the skirt thing his father wore?


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 15, 2014)

Addy said:


> what if sasuke wears the skirt thing his father wore?



I say he should go full Scotsman.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Aug 15, 2014)

i wanna see saucy already!


----------



## Addy (Aug 15, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> I say he should go full Scotsman.



*Spoiler*: __ 








i will give  my first  born  to the  devil to see that happen


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 15, 2014)

Addy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I leave this world behind me
To another I will go
And if there are no pipes in heaven
I'll be going down below

Should friends in time be severed
Someday we will meet again
I'll return to leave you never
Be a piper to the end

/Theme Song


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 15, 2014)

Addy said:


> *Spoiler*: __



where do you even find this shit.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 15, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> where do you even find this shit.



That's not shit, bro, that's a masterpiece.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 15, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> That's not shit, bro, that's a masterpiece.



[YOUTUBE]_n5E7feJHw0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ch1p (Aug 15, 2014)

Regarding Shikamaru, he must be around the Leaf to be Asuma's kid teacher / protector (whatever he promised) and Naruto's advisor. Those are his goal or whatever, so he must be part of the Leaf.



Narutossss said:


> source? i already checked the site a bunch of times.



I don't have it (I thought it had been in this thread) and I'm limited on internet connection ATM. I asked because I haven't seen anything about it yet and I was expecting it.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 15, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Regarding Shikamaru, he must be around the Leaf to be Asuma's kid teacher / protector (whatever he promised) and Naruto's advisor. Those are his goal or whatever, so he must be part of the Leaf.



Agreed, for the most part.  Shikamaru is Mr. "Will of Fire" after all.

The only exception I'd make is that there could be an acceptable window there (if Naruto doesn't become Hokage right away, and until Asuma's kid is old enough to begin Ninja training) where he could be away for a while and it wouldn't be hypocritical to his character.

But yes, the theory that he just will up and move to Suna to be with Temari is something I find a bit implausible.  Especially because, regardless of all else, Temari is simply nowhere near as important of a character as he is and thus could be more easily relocated without any major ramifications to the plot- should ShikaTema be in their future.

and let's be honest it totally is


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Aug 15, 2014)

starr said:


> says the butt hurt narsak fan



Yep , it is RTN all over again.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Aug 15, 2014)

Chabal said:


> It's even worse because at least RTN had actual pairing tease, basically they got trolled. Here they're having visions, seeing pregnant Hinata and Sakura wearing Uchiha symbol.



I still laugh over that uchiha symbol one , yet they say NS fans did the same ,until now i never see one NS fanart with sakura wearing uzumaki necklace .

Or a pregnant sakura fanart


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 15, 2014)

Addy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um, lol wtf. Whoever making this must be smoking some really good shit


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 15, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Um, lol wtf. Whoever making this must be smoking some really good shit



Don't need no mind-altering drugs to appreciate the beautiful tones that only the pipes produce.

Can't you hear them ringing off the hills?  Like a chorus of the bladders of a thousand angels.  It does the soul a great amount of good.


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> where do you even find this shit.





you dont find this kind of shit anymore  these days 

not that many are interested in naruto or anymore. even those who are interested, dont give that many shits to do something this good


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 16, 2014)

Everyone grab a gun and drive here.  The Purge in Louisville is REAL !


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 16, 2014)

Addy said:


> you dont find this kind of shit anymore  these days
> 
> *not that many are interested in naruto or anymore. *even those who are interested, dont give that many shits to do something this good



You're joking right? cause the weekly shitstorms says otherwise actually everything says otherwise, top five manga sales, RTN success, video game franchise and plans for a Hollywood movie. despite the hate naruto is in great shape.

The anime/manga fandom as a whole isn't what it used to be. Naruto has a taken a hit but not as bad as for instants bleach which as just kinda collapsed, regularly ranked in the bottom 5 of wsj,manga sales dropped as low as top 20, cancelled anime franchise and no video game franchise to speak of. 

if naruto gets that bad, then you can start crying


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 16, 2014)

One and a half weeks without new sketches began taking its toll on everybody.

Do not worry, young ones.  Relief should be soon upon thee.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 16, 2014)

only 4 days until low res magazine scans and about another week until the official site releases decent pics.............of the same scans


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 16, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> only 4 days until low res magazine scans and about another week until the official site releases decent pics.............of the same scans



And then it comes out and we get one sketch.

And it's Iruka.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 16, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> And then it comes out and we get one sketch.
> 
> *And it's Iruka.*



bro that shit isn't even funny yall, iruka is like ranked in the top 5 most popular naruto characters, this shit could actually happen i'm already rustled at the thought of 2 weeks wasted on iruka and like him alot.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 16, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> bro that shit isn't even funny yall, iruka is like ranked in the top 5 most popular naruto characters, this shit could actually happen i'm already rustled at the thought of 2 weeks wasted on iruka and like him alot.



It really is inexplicable, isn't it?


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 16, 2014)

iruka's popularity, one of the mysteries of this series iruka probably got promoted to principle of the acadamy.


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Um, lol wtf. Whoever making this must be smoking some really good shit



read the dtails. "hebrew subtitles  for the hearing  impaired"  audio "English and Japanese"  :rofl


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 16, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> iruka's popularity, one of the mysteries of this series iruka probably got promoted to principle of the acadamy.



Hey, maybe he'll get promoted to not being entirely irrelevant except for when Naruto's hungry.

likelihood: 0.02%


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> You're joking right? cause the weekly shitstorms says otherwise actually everything says otherwise, top five manga sales, RTN success, video game franchise and plans for a Hollywood movie. despite the hate naruto is in great shape.
> 
> The anime/manga fandom as a whole isn't what it used to be. Naruto has a taken a hit but not as bad as for instants bleach which as just kinda collapsed, regularly ranked in the bottom 5 of wsj,manga sales dropped as low as top 20, cancelled anime franchise and no video game franchise to speak of.
> 
> if naruto gets that bad, then you can start crying



i mean people who make edits.  the talented  ones,  artists,  and smart people....  all that is left are  dipshits and 13 year olds :/


----------



## Amanda (Aug 16, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> only 4 days until low res magazine scans and about another week until the official site releases decent pics.............of the same scans




Hopefully the blurry low res scans will provoke some new confusion. 



Addy said:


> i mean people who make edits.  the talented  ones,  artists,  and smart people....  all that is left are  *dipshits and 13 year olds* :/




I'm 26. Does this mean... Well thank you very much.

(The dipshits and the 13 year olds have had their part in driving away the sane fans.)


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 16, 2014)

Chabal said:


> It's even worse because at least RTN had actual pairing tease, basically they got trolled. Here they're having visions, seeing pregnant Hinata and Sakura wearing Uchiha symbol.



It was not actual pairing tease, RTN had AUsasuke and AUhinata (not CANON!sasuke or CANON!hinata) 
But NH/SS (stupidity) took these as NH/SS pairing teases 


NS got the whole movie by Kishimoto 



starr said:


> says the butt hurt narsak fan



you know who real his/her butt hurt in manga and Kishi's movie (RTN)


----------



## RockSauron (Aug 16, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> iruka's popularity, one of the mysteries of this series iruka probably got promoted to principle of the acadamy.



I was under the impression that he places so high on Japanese popularity polls because of yaoi fangirls shipping him with Kakashi. That's supposed to be a pretty big thing over there


----------



## Amanda (Aug 16, 2014)

Yes, Iruka's popularity is due to the yaoi shippers. I wonder how many of them even read the manga anymore (considering Iruka hasn't been in it for forever) and just keep to their doujinshis and fanfics.

It's not that Kishi has ever really felt the need to pander to that base. So no, I don't see Iruka next.


----------



## Lovely (Aug 16, 2014)

I'd like to see Sasuke's sketch, although I'm sure that's saved for last.



ichihimelove said:


> It was not actual pairing tease, RTN had AUsasuke and AUhinata (not CANON!sasuke or CANON!hinata)
> But NH/SS (stupidity) took these as NH/SS pairing teases
> 
> 
> ...



There's no reason for us to be bitter about the manga at this point. Meanwhile I noticed the little disappearing act you did a month ago.


----------



## Arisu (Aug 16, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> It was not actual pairing tease, RTN had AUsasuke and AUhinata (not CANON!sasuke or CANON!hinata)
> But NH/SS (stupidity) took these as NH/SS pairing teases
> 
> 
> ...



Who are you to offend NH and SS fandoms?

You and your pairing shit, gtfo from this thread


----------



## insane111 (Aug 16, 2014)

How do people even argue about Sakura, after Kishi has smashed it into everyones skull about 50 times that she only wants the Uchiha 8==D. This is a mystery


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Hopefully the blurry low res scans will provoke some new confusion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no,  i mean that most  of the naruto fandom is just that.  either too young or too much of a  tard (dipshit) .


----------



## Amanda (Aug 16, 2014)

Addy said:


> no,  i mean that most  of the naruto fandom is just that.  either too young or too much of a  tard (dipshit) .




Yeah I got you. And you're right, the fandom is.... special.


----------



## Addy (Aug 17, 2014)

3 days until  possible  hinata and or sasuke design. we almost made it


----------



## ch1p (Aug 17, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> only 4 days until low res magazine scans and about another week until the official site releases decent pics.............of the same scans



It's not as bad as the Sonic fandom went through at one point. Sega teased with 'sketches' for Sonic 4, promising to deliver them if people got Sonic 4 to trend on twitter and if they submitted an alotted number of fanart for a week (it was big, I remember).

We got there. Sega was like, here, have this *palmtree* sketch.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 17, 2014)

Addy said:


> 3 days until  possible  hinata and or sasuke design. we almost made it


Ugh somehow it still feels so long


----------



## Addy (Aug 17, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Ugh somehow it still feels so long



it will  be worse if we get niether  characters


----------



## Escargon (Aug 17, 2014)

Oh yay 40 new pages, must mean theres new pics and shit!?

Oh..


----------



## Deynard (Aug 17, 2014)

Escargon said:


> Oh yay 40 new pages, must mean theres new pics and shit!?
> 
> Oh..



Nothing new bro, just chillin around.


----------



## Addy (Aug 17, 2014)

Escargon said:


> Oh yay 40 new pages, must mean theres new pics and shit!?
> 
> Oh..



we are nit worthy  of you?


----------



## Escargon (Aug 17, 2014)

Dw i love you guys. The thought of a pic of adult Sasuke made me blind.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 17, 2014)

ch1p said:


> It's not as bad as the Sonic fandom went through at one point. Sega teased with 'sketches' for Sonic 4, promising to deliver them if people got Sonic 4 to trend on twitter and if they submitted an alotted number of fanart for a week (it was big, I remember).
> 
> We got there. Sega was like, here, have this *palmtree* sketch.


lol sonic fandom gone sonic fandom  though recently i've heard that fandom has gotten better


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 17, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> only 4 days until low res magazine scans and about another week until the official site releases decent pics.............of the same scans



Hinata, Lee, Choji


Here we gooo


----------



## sasuke sakura (Aug 17, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> It was not actual pairing tease, RTN had AUsasuke and AUhinata (not CANON!sasuke or CANON!hinata)
> But NH/SS (stupidity) took these as NH/SS pairing teases
> 
> 
> ...



loooool if thats true then y did kishi in first place did SS n NH for RTN movie teasers not NS ? cuz he know that NS nobody would give a shit to spend money on tickect to watch NS kishu knows what the readers want sweety


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 17, 2014)

For the record Ichihime is always trolling, I never took his/her post seriously, in fact it's actually pretty funny/amusing to me. Lol.



Escargon said:


> Oh yay 40 new pages, must mean theres new pics and shit!?
> 
> Oh..



40 pages of spam


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 17, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> 40 pages of spam



Except for my posts, which are always top-notch.

Like this one, for instance.  Isn't it magnificent?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 17, 2014)

Well it's a lot more content than the website itself I'll give you that


----------



## Deynard (Aug 17, 2014)

Escargon said:


> Dw i love you guys. The thought of a pic of adult Sasuke made me blind.



What if he died young and won't be in this movie? 

THAT PLOT TWIST


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 17, 2014)

Escargon said:


> Oh yay 40 new pages, must mean theres new pics and shit!?
> 
> Oh..



Yeah, some interesting stuff alright


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 17, 2014)

sasuke sakura said:


> loooool if thats true then y did kishi in first place did SS n NH for RTN movie teasers not NS ? cuz he know that NS nobody would give a shit to spend money on tickect to watch NS kishu knows what the readers want sweety




First , Kishi in first place didn't  do SS or NH for RTN movie teasers  , it was Naru/Saku, AUsasu/saku and AUhina/naru 
Cause he know that nobody would give a shit to spend money on tickect to watch SS or NH 
so he changes their personality for that reason to get some fans for sasuke and hinata (something that never going to happen in manga) 

Second, even people get know that movie is about NS but they still coming to watch it in Japan and in the world 

Finally, Kishi chose NS for the whole movie because he & his fans like them the most 




Lovely said:


> I
> There's no reason for us to be bitter about the manga at this point. *Meanwhile I noticed the little disappearing act you did a month ag*o.



Because nothing new  , NS is already CANON in manga 
I came back because of new movie announcement 



Haruka Katana said:


> For the record Ichihime is always trolling, I never took his/her post seriously, in fact it's actually pretty funny/amusing to me. Lol.



I hope people will be like you, understand me 

come to my bed , there's room for you


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 17, 2014)

lol narusaku canon in manga?  get that shit outt here


----------



## Evilene (Aug 17, 2014)

Addy said:


> it will  be worse if we get niether  characters



And instead, enjoy your Iruka and Ramen guy sketches.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 18, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> I hope people will be like you, understand me
> 
> come to my bed , there's room for you



Haha thanks, but I prefer watching from the sidelines


----------



## Addy (Aug 18, 2014)

Evilene said:


> And instead, enjoy your Iruka and Ramen guy sketches.



i hope we see a  sketch of kakashi in a leotard


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 18, 2014)

i'm still not convinced sasuke will be in this.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 18, 2014)

This movie is the start of the new era. Sasuke is a cash cow.

There is absolutely no reason for them not to include Sasuke in this, that is all you need to know.


----------



## Addy (Aug 18, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> i'm still not convinced sasuke will be in this.



yall just haten on sasuke 

dont get me wrong, i get it but showing new designs of time skip characters and no sasuke at all? even thought RTN had 2 minutes of sasuke in it, it still showed him and advertised him as a main character.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 18, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> i'm still not convinced sasuke will be in this.



Do you think he dies or something, because that's about the only way they won't exploit him


----------



## Bananskal (Aug 18, 2014)

I was hoping Naruto would look more like this

But with whiskers.

You've failed me Kishimoto


----------



## butcher50 (Aug 18, 2014)

Deynard said:


> What if he died young and won't be in this movie?
> 
> THAT PLOT TWIST



I will laugh my ass off if it turned out true.


----------



## shadowmaria (Aug 18, 2014)

Bananskal said:


> I was hoping Naruto would look more like this
> 
> But with whiskers.
> 
> You've failed me Kishimoto



He failed us all


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 18, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> This movie is the start of the new era. Sasuke is a cash cow.
> 
> There is absolutely no reason for them not to include Sasuke in this, that is all you need to know.


sasuke cash cow my ass, he's barely been in 3 movies hell i even heard he was in RTN for about 3 seconds what a cash cow


----------



## Addy (Aug 18, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> sasuke cash cow my ass, he's barely been in 3 movies hell i even heard he was in RTN for about 3 seconds what a cash cow



perfume line dedicated to RTN sasuke.

drama CD that doesn't have that much to do with sasuke named "road to sasuke" which came with the DVD. 

and marketing RTN sasuke in everything along side naruto and sakura

what else?


----------



## insane111 (Aug 18, 2014)

Spinoff 

Taira gonna get dat $


----------



## Addy (Aug 18, 2014)

insane111 said:


> Spinoff
> 
> Taira gonna get dat $



yup. lee died so sasuke can take his place


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 18, 2014)

perfume and a cd? is that it? it's just extra merchandise. addy you keep mentioning how sasuke was marketed as a main character in RTN but that's bullshit, i just went and watched every rtn trailer i could find and in them nothing even suggested he was a main character at all. they were mainly forcused on naruto, sakura, tobi, minato/kushina. sasuke got about as much time in those trailers as the rest of the rookies.

RTN sasuke was on a colorspread kishi did of the rookies for road to ninja next to sakura and was also on the wsj cover kishi drew as well.


*Spoiler*: __ 










yeah rtn sasuke was marketed on a couple of covers but always in a group of characters, nothing suggested he was a main character. 

What's more funny is that sasuke wasn't even on the *official movie poster* kishi drew.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 18, 2014)

Repeating the same mantra of "he's barely been in 3 movies" when those movies have been utter failures.

Nobody intelligent enough gauges the marketability of a character based on how much he's featured or not featured in filler movies not written by the author, and unsuccessful ones at that.


----------



## Abanikochan (Aug 18, 2014)

Bananskal said:


> I was hoping Naruto would look more like this
> 
> But with whiskers.
> 
> You've failed me Kishimoto



Isn't that how Naruto envisioned himself as an adult and the protagonist of the Gutsy Ninja story (apparently he had whiskers in the anime)? 



Kishimoto even failed to live up to Naruto's expectations.


----------



## Addy (Aug 18, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> perfume and a cd? is that it? it's just extra merchandise. addy you keep mentioning how sasuke was marketed as a main character in RTN but that's bullshit, i just went and watched every rtn trailer i could find and in them nothing even suggested he was a main character at all. they were mainly forcused on naruto, sakura, tobi, minato/kushina. sasuke got about as much time in those trailers as the rest of the rookies.
> 
> RTN sasuke was on a colorspread kishi did of the rookies for road to ninja next to sakura and was also on the wsj cover kishi drew as well.
> 
> ...



JUST extra merchandise? 

let me rephrase what i said in a way you could understand:

did any other character in the movie get a CD drama or a perfume line dedicated to that movie? and that CD drama was only included with the DVD  that people had to buy in order to get?.

did they get any novel based on them aside from jiraya which no one seemed to give a shit about? (there is a light novel about sasuke called jinraden if i am not mistaken......... better written than kishi).

did these cahracter get a re-released game (full burst) just because had sasuke and itachi vs kabuto? did they get an ova last year with sasuke on drugs as itachi cooks him eggs? (dont ask why but i can assure you that happened ).

did these characters get a manga about them and then sasuke booted them out? wait, that happened with lee..... :/

i will give you the poster kishi drew (kishi isnt the advertising staff  for the movie, btw) and the trailers. however, saying that sasuke is not a cash cow for the naruto series is very very very delusional 

fuck, i pr ordered naruto ninja storm revelations just so i can see the sasuke ova lol


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 18, 2014)

What addy said


----------



## Addy (Aug 18, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> What addy said



yeah, what i said


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 18, 2014)

If it is actually the last movie, Sasuke will obviously play a major role in it.

If he's not in it, then we can be assured that there are more movies to come.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 18, 2014)

Sasuke might be one of the last sketches we see, since Kishi likes to take his time with Sasuke.


----------



## Addy (Aug 18, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Sasuke might be one of the last sketches we see, since Kishi likes to take his time with Sasuke.



no, we need him now


----------



## Amanda (Aug 18, 2014)

Addy said:


> no, we need him now




That's why you're made to wait. As long as you haven't seen what you actually want to see, you'll sit through all the other stuff as well.


----------



## Addy (Aug 18, 2014)

Amanda said:


> That's why you're made to wait. As long as you haven't seen what you actually want to see, you'll sit through all the other stuff as well.



why? 

what do they gain from my suffering? these are just sketches that we dont pay money to see


----------



## Amanda (Aug 18, 2014)

Addy said:


> why?
> 
> what do they gain from my suffering? these are just sketches that we dont pay money to see





Didn't you know? The energy born out of the stress, excitement, frustration and anger of the otakus is collected and used to replace nuclear power in Japan.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 18, 2014)

Fuck sketches release an actual trailer. Or give a date for one


----------



## Amanda (Aug 18, 2014)

Nah, I want to see how they all look as adults. Trailers just always lie.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 18, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Nah, I want to see how they all look as adults. Trailers just always lie.



Hinthint: they'll look pretty much the same.

Only remaining characters I'm waiting for are Temari, Shino, and Tenten.


----------



## Amanda (Aug 18, 2014)

Dunno, Naruto's hair and Sakura's face were surprises. I'm interested to see how Hinata, Temari and Sasuke turned out.


----------



## Addy (Aug 18, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Nah, I want to see how they all look as adults. Trailers just always lie.



yeah, you also hav eto re watch a trailer one million times for details but they are framed in such a way that it lies to you. however, sketches  are very simplistic and dont lie. they  also have artist notes


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 18, 2014)

Addy said:


> JUST extra merchandise?
> 
> let me rephrase what i said in a way you could understand:
> 
> ...



So you've basically conceded that BS that sasuke was marketed as a main character in RTN, good. also cut it out with this sasuke is a cash cow bullshit if he was he'd actually be in the naruto movies for maybe more than 3 minutes, getting cd, perfumes and novels doesn't prove shit, alot of fodder characters from all sorts of animes and manga get that shit as well.sound like generic merchandise to me. come back to me when sasuke gets his own movie like hitsugaya(lol when bleach was popular).


----------



## Addy (Aug 18, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> So you've basically conceded that BS that sasuke was marketed as a main character in RTN, good. also cut it out with this sasuke is a cash cow bullshit if he was he'd actually be in the naruto movies for maybe more than 3 minutes, getting cd, perfumes and novels doesn't prove shit, alot of fodder characters from all sorts of animes and manga get that shit as well.sound like generic merchandise to me. come back to me when sasuke gets his own movie like hitsugaya(lol when bleach was popular).



dude, just deal with it and accept sasuke is a cash cow. he is treated differently than others to more cash. its not the end of the world mang 

he is just....... more special than naruto 

anyone remembers that line?


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 18, 2014)

Addy said:


> dude, just deal with it and accept sasuke is a cash cow. he is treated differently than others to more cash. its not the end of the world mang
> 
> he is just....... more special than naruto
> 
> anyone remembers that line?


please go on ahead and prove how sasuke is such a cash cow, show me some numbers.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 18, 2014)

Sasuke is a ripoff of Kurapika, that automatically means easy money .

That type of character always appeals to a pretty large audience.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 18, 2014)

Sooo there's basically no proof of numbers to support this claim of sasuke being a cash cow being posted? Ok.


----------



## Addy (Aug 18, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> please go on ahead and prove how sasuke is such a cash cow, show me some numbers.



honey, even  if i do know where to search  for those numbers, you would still say they are  don't  matter


----------



## Addy (Aug 18, 2014)

insane111 said:


> Sasuke is a ripoff of Kurapika, that automatically means easy money .
> 
> That type of character always appeals to a pretty large audience.


eeeeyup


----------



## Addy (Aug 18, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> Sooo there's basically no proof of numbers to support this claim of sasuke being a cash cow being posted? Ok.



he butthurt ib this post is just uncanny. seriously, your upset over sasuke being a  cash cow?


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 18, 2014)

Addy said:


> honey, even  if i do know where to search  for those numbers, you would still say they are  don't  matter


No i wouldn't, unlike some i know the difference between fact and fiction. go ahead and show me proof, legit numbers. you made the claim, now support if with actual numbers. 

i'm waiting..............................


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 18, 2014)

The brooding ones are black holes from which no fangirl might escape.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 18, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> No i wouldn't, unlike some i know the difference between fact and fiction. go ahead and show me proof, legit numbers. you made the claim, now support if with actual numbers.
> 
> i'm waiting..............................



Give it up, bro.  You're asking someone to prove that water's wet.  What's the point?


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 18, 2014)

still waiting on them numbers addy


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 18, 2014)

just checking, i am the only one seeing the broke back mountain edit of hashi/mad on the last naruto the movie's google page?


----------



## insane111 (Aug 18, 2014)

Did you miss all the polls where Naruto, Sasuke, and Kakashi are practically always ranked #1-#3? 

Those character archetypes were proven hits before this manga even existed, why are you asking for numbers on something so clear.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 18, 2014)

Popularity and cash cows are not the same thing bro. polls can prove a characters popularity, you need actually numbers to prove if they are supposed cash cows.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 18, 2014)

Addy said:


> dude, just deal with it and accept sasuke is a cash cow. he is treated differently than others to more cash. its not the end of the world mang
> 
> he is just....... more special than naruto
> 
> anyone remembers that line?



Addy is right. Many nerds and stupid people like Sasuke for the cool factor. Kishi uses this to get the cash. Tho the cool factor is being an emo asshole that is manipulated like a toy.

Yes his special all right.... Didn't Tobirama explained the mental problems... ?
Yes I remember... that was so stupid.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 18, 2014)

insane111 said:


> Did you miss all the polls where Naruto, Sasuke, and Kakashi are practically always ranked #1-#3?
> 
> Those character archetypes were proven hits before this manga even existed, why are you asking for numbers on something so clear.



Kakashi was alot of times on 1#
But I never gaved a fuck about his character....

I really wonder sometimes... how is he even relevant.
Did Kishi make Obito to make him relevant?


----------



## butcher50 (Aug 18, 2014)

insane111 said:


> Sasuke is a ripoff of Kurapika, that automatically means easy money .
> 
> That type of character always appeals to a pretty large audience.



IMO Sasuke and his Uchiha clan are essentially a rip-off mixer of Kurapika and Killua along with their clans, Kuruta and Zoldyk.



Narutossss said:


> Popularity and cash cows are not the same  thing bro. polls can prove a characters popularity, you need actually  numbers to prove if they are supposed cash cows.



i would say that Sasuke is quite profitable a character but he's not the highest-paying meal ticket there is in the Naruto franchise.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 19, 2014)

butcher50 said:


> IMO Sasuke and his Uchiha clan are essentially a rip-off mixer of Kurapika and Killua along with their clans, Kuruta and Zoldyk.



It's not really an opinion, because Kishi did state very clearly e that Sasuke is inspried by Kurapika, even mentioning the red eyes among other obvious simliarites.

 I think that interview was back in part 1, but it's pretty cool of Kishi to mention the characters he got inspriation from.


----------



## Addy (Aug 19, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> just checking, i am the only one seeing the broke back mountain edit of hashi/mad on the last naruto the movie's google page?


nope     :rofl


----------



## Addy (Aug 19, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Addy is right. Many nerds and stupid people like Sasuke for the cool factor. Kishi uses this to get the cash. Tho the cool factor is being an emo asshole that is manipulated like a toy.
> 
> Yes his special all right.... Didn't Tobirama explained the mental problems... ?
> Yes I remember... that was so stupid.



sasuke is more popular with girls if i recall right. 

fuck,  that was  a stupid  cop out by kishi explaining why madara obito and sasuke went coco


----------



## Addy (Aug 19, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> No i wouldn't, unlike some i know the difference between fact and fiction. go ahead and show me proof, legit numbers. you made the claim, now support if with actual numbers.
> 
> i'm waiting..............................



yes,  you  would. if what i told  you isnt enough, then your  just in denial. your just acting like matirx, turren,  and many other members  who will persist  to ask for proofs but will never  believe. 

its not the forst timw into similar debates and i am mot wasting  my time on someone who is eother stubborn or butthurt


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 19, 2014)

Addy said:


> *sasuke is more popular with girls if i recall right. *
> 
> fuck,  that was  a stupid  cop out by kishi explaining why madara obito and sasuke went coco



Yeah and its weird  in the manga he doesnt give a shit about any girls... some people call him gay. Yet girls like him for his girlish look ??? In RtN he looked 100% gay

Unless they like him for Yaoi.... that would be so lameeee


----------



## Addy (Aug 19, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Yeah and its weird  in the manga he doesnt give a shit about any girls... some people call him gay. Yet girls like him for his girlish look ??? In RtN he looked 100% gay
> 
> Unless they like him for Yaoi.... that would be so lameeee



it depends, to be honest. i am saying this as someone who has been checking on fanart, doujinshis (yaoi or not), and their artists for years.

i can say with certainty from what i have seen that most girl fans of sasuke are yaoi fans who pair him mostly with naruto (obviously ) or itachi and sometimes kakashi. mostly, he is paired with naruto. even the girl fans of naruto, i dont see that many who care for naruto as a character as much as a fuckbuddy for sasuke. then again, i am not going to lie, any pairing bait is the same yaoi or not like with hinata, sakura, tsunade, and the rest :/

although, yaoi or not, he really does bring cash to naruto


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 19, 2014)

Addy said:


> it depends, to be honest. i am saying this as someone who has been checking on fanart, doujinshis (yaoi or not), and their artists for years.
> 
> i can say with certainty from what i have seen that most girl fans of sasuke are yaoi fans who pair him mostly with naruto (obviously ) or itachi and sometimes kakashi. mostly, he is paired with naruto. even the girl fans of naruto, i dont see that many who care for naruto as a character as much as a fuckbuddy for sasuke. then again, i am not going to lie, any pairing bait is the same yaoi or not like with hinata, sakura, tsunade, and the rest :/
> 
> although, yaoi or not, he really does bring cash to naruto



I see... I dislike yaoi alot and those fan girls automatically.

He does bring cash.


----------



## Addy (Aug 19, 2014)

ne sans..... only 24 hours until we get the next sketch.......... hopefully, it's sasuke and hinata


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 19, 2014)

Addy said:


> ne sans..... only 24 hours until we get the next sketch.......... hopefully, it's sasuke and hinata



i  want hinata to


----------



## Addy (Aug 19, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> i  want hinata to



if she gets short hair like part 1..........


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 19, 2014)

Addy said:


> if she gets short hair like part 1..........



sakura got short hair that means hinata gets long hair....
naruto got short hair.... sasuke will get long hair....


----------



## Addy (Aug 19, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> sakura got short hair that means hinata gets long hair....
> naruto got short hair.... sasuke will get long hair....



sakura got shorter hair? 

but if he does make hinata's face prettier like sakura, i would like that


----------



## Deynard (Aug 19, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> sakura got short hair that means hinata gets long hair....
> naruto got short hair.... sasuke will get long hair....



Sasuke go bald.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Aug 19, 2014)

i want to see konohamaru


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 19, 2014)

Addy said:


> sakura got shorter hair?
> 
> *but if he does make hinata's face prettier like sakura, i would like that*



okay same hair... it not longer.... if her face the same but she has something shows us the biiger boobs  would love that 

Like these... so fappable


----------



## Addy (Aug 19, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> okay same hair... it not longer.... if her face the same but she has something shows us the biiger boobs  would love that
> 
> Like these... so fappable



i dont like RTN hinata for her boobs. i like her because she is a bitch


----------



## shadowmaria (Aug 19, 2014)

I predict we'll only get a sketch of Hanabi and Akamaru, leading people to believe it's actually Hinata and that her and Kiba get together for Hyuuga/Inuzaka puppies babies


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 19, 2014)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> i want to see konohamaru


my list of characters i need now

hinata
Neji
shino
hanabi()
rock lee/gai
kakashi
kurenai/anko
konohamaru

also i'd like at least 3 new characters preferably uzumaki descent
Team Naruto all uzumaki's wearing those nazi like arm bands, shit would be unintentionally hilarious.


----------



## Deynard (Aug 19, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> I predict we'll only get a sketch of Hanabi and Akamaru, leading people to believe it's actually Hinata and that her and Kiba get together for Hyuuga/Inuzaka puppies babies



Pure evil, I like it.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 19, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> okay same hair... it not longer.... if her face the same but she has something shows us the biiger boobs  would love that
> 
> Like these... so fappable



can't wait til naruto gets into those panties


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 19, 2014)

Addy said:


> *i dont like RTN hinata for her boobs*. i like her because she is a bitch


----------



## Addy (Aug 19, 2014)

i would rather see a 100 chapter story of RTN hinata than a 100 chapter hentai with hinata


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 19, 2014)

I like RTN Hinata's bitchiness too  

And I also like boobs.


----------



## Addy (Aug 19, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> I like RTN Hinata's bitchiness too
> 
> And I also like boobs.



yup, she is more memorable than the real hinata lol

but her boobies are awesome


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 19, 2014)

any word on how terrible this movie will be plot wise? will there be princesses? a boring villain? nonsensical jutsu?

c'mon guys, don't leave me hangin' in apathy!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 19, 2014)

Sorry but we have a shit load of nothing. 

Try coming back tomorrow.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 19, 2014)

lel implying we'll have something on the plot tomorrow


----------



## santanico (Aug 19, 2014)

RTN!Hinata was awesome


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 19, 2014)

Maybe WSJ would reveal something already, maybe the sketches will tell us something. Dammit I can hope.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 19, 2014)

i'm sure when they're ready to announce something, they'll make an announcement about they're announcement. only the sketches can tell us shit for now


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 19, 2014)

I predict more Team 10 since Shika was in the last one 

INB4 adult Ino


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Aug 19, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> okay same hair... it not longer.... if her face the same but she has something shows us the biiger boobs  would love that
> 
> Like these... so fappable



Hinata should end up built like Tsunade from the ground up.

The shipping question is what's really serious.



RAGING BONER said:


> any word on how terrible this movie will be plot wise? will there be princesses? a boring villain? nonsensical jutsu?
> 
> c'mon guys, don't leave me hangin' in apathy!


In theory since the movie will no longer have to be tied to maintaining the status quo for the canon manga, they can actually break formula...in theory at least.


Hydro Spiral said:


> I predict more Team 10 since Shika was in the last one


Shikamaru's sketch is already out so at the minimum we get him.



> INB4 adult Ino


----------



## Bananskal (Aug 19, 2014)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> i want to see konohamaru



Imagine puberty transforming him into a hunk tho


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 19, 2014)

i'd like naruto to be rolling in a new team, makes no sense for him to still be in team 7, by this age some of the rookies should be in anbu or doing their own thing. this is the "new era" after all.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 19, 2014)

sasuke be like "my new character design is coming soon just you wait"


----------



## shadowmaria (Aug 19, 2014)

I predict that Nardo stops being a Ninja

And works at Ichiraku to makes ends meet, only to get fired for eating the stock and goes all Jiraiya on the village


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 19, 2014)

the more i look at the fan arts the more i'm digging naruto's new look , i've already gotten used to it.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 19, 2014)

Lol Sakura dwarfed the shit out of Sasuke


----------



## Addy (Aug 20, 2014)

btw,  did they say how tall they are?


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 20, 2014)

the sketch says he's 173 now but the 7 could be a 9 but i highly doubt kishi would make naruto 193cm i hope it got adjusted to 177cm.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 20, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> sasuke be like "my new character design is coming soon just you wait"



Part two Sasuke be like fuck off.


----------



## Deynard (Aug 20, 2014)

Any new scans from today's WSJ?


----------



## Addy (Aug 20, 2014)

still nothing


----------



## shadowmaria (Aug 20, 2014)

I predict a certain individual appears and surprises everyone!


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 20, 2014)

i wake up to nothing?


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 20, 2014)

i love hoodie naruto "waits impatiently"


----------



## Edo Madara (Aug 20, 2014)

He look like Obito


----------



## Addy (Aug 20, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> i wake up to nothing?



the movie  is very  upset that you think  sasuke is not a  cash cow


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 20, 2014)

so it's my fault we have nothing?


----------



## Amanda (Aug 20, 2014)

So no new sketches at all. What a letdown.


----------



## Deynard (Aug 20, 2014)

There should be new sketches on naruto-movie.com on monday. I guess.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 20, 2014)

pretty much if there's no scans, then the site will probably update on monday but i'm still hold out hope until the end of today.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 20, 2014)

maaaaaaaaan, no sketches or news on the movie and no hxh for another 2 weeks, fuck this week i blame addy


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 20, 2014)

No Sketches? Are you serious? What the feckkk don't screw with me.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 20, 2014)

yo... guys got to wait until monday for the officical WSJ reveal


----------



## Amanda (Aug 20, 2014)

To be positive, Monday is more or less between the Wednesdays. So we'll get something new to analyze and discuss while waiting for the new chapter. It's not all bad.


----------



## ziemiak11 (Aug 20, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> yo... guys got to wait until monday for the officical WSJ reveal



For what? If this issue of WSJ would have new pictures somebody would post them already.


----------



## Deynard (Aug 20, 2014)

ziemiak11 said:


> For what? If this issue of WSJ would have new pictures somebody would post them already.



Even if no one posted them on purpose it should appear on naruto-movie.com like it was last time (11th of August - monday). We'll be 100% sure then.



Cześć jestem ziemiak.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 20, 2014)

Her voice actress took a pic with Minato's voice actor and Tom Cruise.


----------



## Addy (Aug 20, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> maaaaaaaaan, no sketches or news on the movie and no hxh for another 2 weeks, fuck this week i blame addy



your lack of faith in sasuke's sketches made him butthurt and he took hinata's sketch with him so you wont enjoy her


----------



## Deynard (Aug 20, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Her voice actress took a pic with Minato's voice actor and Tom Cruise.


----------



## Kusa (Aug 20, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I see... I dislike yaoi alot and those *fan girls automatically*.
> 
> He does bring cash.



Why do you dislike the fans ? Because they like something you don't ? Seriously , thats ridiculous.

__

I really want to see Sasukes design.They should stop teasing us


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 20, 2014)

Kusanagi said:


> *Why do you dislike the fans ? Because they like something you don't ? Seriously , thats ridiculous.*
> 
> __
> 
> I really want to see Sasukes design.They should stop teasing us



Its like asking... why dont i like child molesters 

Dude...


----------



## Lurko (Aug 21, 2014)

Damnnn no sketches.


----------



## shadowmaria (Aug 21, 2014)

No sketches this week

Move along


----------



## Addy (Aug 21, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Its like asking... why dont i like child molesters
> 
> Dude...


people who like yaoi are not child molesters, UB


----------



## ziemiak11 (Aug 21, 2014)

Probably, there wasn't new sketches from the movie because  commercial of the game  took their place




Miło mi, ja też


----------



## Addy (Aug 21, 2014)

ziemiak11 said:


> Probably, there wasn't new sketches from the movie because  commercial of the game  took their place
> 
> 
> 
> Miło mi, ja też



the sad thing is i bought that game just for the itachi apron anime part so i wont even give a shit about the game innards


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 21, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Its like asking... why dont i like child molesters
> 
> Dude...





Those name changes of yours didn't stop ppl from facepalming at the sight of your mental diarrhea at all. All you did was put lipstick on a pig.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 21, 2014)

ziemiak11 said:


> Probably, there wasn't new sketches from the movie because  commercial of the game  took their place
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck the game


----------



## Addy (Aug 21, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Fuck the game


but we get last years ova in it........ although, i wont play it even if i bought it 


Gamma Akutabi said:


> Those name changes of yours didn't stop ppl from facepalming at the sight of your mental diarrhea at all. All you did was put lipstick on a pig.



he is just ignorant. forgive him since he is really a good guy deep down


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 21, 2014)

> the sad thing is i bought that game just for the itachi apron anime part so i wont even give a shit about the game innards



that's fucking pathetic


----------



## Hollow (Aug 21, 2014)

So...nothing new huh...this is kind of a let down...
I'm really looking forward to seeing future Gaara, Hinata and Lee! I wonder if Lee will be exactly like Gai or if he'll get a weird style of his own...
There are a lot of things I wonder about.

I really, really want to see Kakashi.


----------



## Addy (Aug 21, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> that's fucking pathetic



itachi has that type of power over me  

but to be honest, it was 45$ on steam for a preorder and i want to fight  some of NF online one day


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 21, 2014)

Addy said:


> but we get last years ova in it........ although, i wont play it even if i bought it



I can't even play the game so... 

I would just watch the OVA online....if it's out, and it isn't.
*
EDIT:*
There's a slight update for the website, but nothing new, just improvement/easier way to look at the sketches. I'm just reporting the snail ass pace promotion of the movie


----------



## Sunspear7 (Aug 21, 2014)

Addy said:


> itachi has that type of power over me
> 
> but to be honest, it was 45$ on steam for a preorder and i want to fight  some of NF online one day



I'm not sure if you get the OVA with the Steam copy. I remember people asking about it on steam forums and Namco Bandai didn't give a straight answer.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 21, 2014)

Addy said:


> people who like yaoi are not child molesters, UB



I wasnt comparing... i just said i dont like them cuz for me they are the top 10 worst people.



Kusanagi said:


> Also why don't you change your username again ? The one you have right now does not suit you as much as this one would : The Brainless Man.





Gamma Akutabi said:


> Those name changes of yours didn't stop ppl from facepalming at the sight of your mental diarrhea at all. All you did was put lipstick on a pig.



You  two dont even know me ... 
Also to much insecurity  try some dickpics maybe they will help


----------



## Addy (Aug 21, 2014)

Sunspear7 said:


> I'm not sure if you get the OVA with the Steam copy. I remember people asking about it on steam forums and Namco Bandai didn't give a straight answer.



.......................... what? 



Haruka Katana said:


> I can't even play the game so...
> 
> I would just watch the OVA online....if it's out, and it isn't.


well, i hope i can play the game with someone online even though i was rapped on the xbox naruto games  

yes, i will most likely watch it online as it might take time for me to get to that point in the game since i honestly dont give a single fuck about the fights in the game. 




> *
> EDIT:*
> There's a slight update for the website, but nothing new, just improvement/easier way to look at the sketches. I'm just reporting the snail ass pace promotion of the movie



at this rate, we will get a new update next month........ concerning the dinner eaten by the dude who maintains the website


----------



## Addy (Aug 21, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I wasnt comparing... i just said i dont like them cuz for me they are the top 10 worst people.



oh, i get it now.

although, it is  just a preference. what  will you do when a super hot babe you like, likes yaoi?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 21, 2014)

Addy said:


> oh, i get it now.
> 
> although, it is  just a preference. what  will you do when a super hot babe you like, likes yaoi?



I am an asshole but not a hypocrite. I would tell her to fuck off


----------



## Addy (Aug 21, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I am an asshole but not a hypocrite. I would tell her to fuck off



sticking by your guns, eh? i can respect that


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 21, 2014)

lol what did I just read. 



Addy said:


> yes, i will most likely watch it online as it might take time for me to get to that point in the game since i honestly dont give a single fuck about the fights in the game.



Wait... then why did you bought the game again? 

I do hope you find someone to play with online, since you bought it and all.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 21, 2014)

This thread has some very interesting...topics.


----------



## Addy (Aug 21, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> lol what did I just read.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i mainly bought it to fight people in here onlne 














and use itachi in an apron


----------



## Gortef (Aug 21, 2014)

ziemiak11 said:


> Probably, there wasn't new sketches from the movie because  commercial of the game  took their place
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wonder if the Mecha Naruto Special episode will have the same "story" as what will be in game.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 21, 2014)

just got back from my sister's wedding and i'm kinda drunk, sooooooooooooo stilll no updates???? fuck this shit, going to bed.


----------



## Amanda (Aug 21, 2014)

It's not Monday yet and yes, go to bed.

What has this thread even become... perhaps we should all go to bed.


----------



## shadowmaria (Aug 21, 2014)

Gortef said:


> Wonder if the Mecha Naruto Special episode will have the same "story" as what will be in game.



It fucking better


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 21, 2014)

Kusanagi said:


> I don't , and i am glad i don't.
> 
> Also ,  how has this anything to do with knowing you or not ? A single post can sometimes already tell , what kind of a person someone is.Your post showed that you are an idiot.
> 
> ...



Wow so much butthurt.... you have a lot of salt.


----------



## Kusa (Aug 21, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Wow so much butthurt.... you have a lot of salt.



Off -  topic

*Spoiler*: __ 




Why would you even assume that i am mad ? I am not , but kinda shocked by the way you think  to be honest , but eh nevermind that.


----------



## Gortef (Aug 22, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> It fucking better



The real player move would be that the special episode were a some sort of a prequel for the game. "Wanna know how this ends, buy the game".

But we're veering off topic.

My wild guess is that the next scetches will be Sasuke, Choji and Ino.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 22, 2014)

*Going Back on Topic*

There are rumors on the internet that one of Team 7's people are going to die.  We have Naruto, Sakura, and Sai confirmed for the movie.  We don't have Yamato, Kakashi, or Sasuke info yet. . .

Because of this, someone said "it's going to be like Vegeta who sacrificed himself so others could escape alive while the movie will be about brining him back".

Not a fan of that premise, tbh.


----------



## Addy (Aug 22, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> It fucking better



well,  i think  hinata will be in it and from the looks of it,  going  by generi story laws, mecha naruto will havw feelings for hinata so i hope  at least it has  a different  story in the anime or a contion in the game.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 22, 2014)

I've been saying Sasuke will die for a a few weeks.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 22, 2014)

more older naruto fanarts


----------



## Addy (Aug 22, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> I've been saying Sasuke will die for a a few weeks.



others have been saying this since 2008


----------



## sasuke sakura (Aug 22, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> There are rumors on the internet that one of Team 7's people are going to die.  We have Naruto, Sakura, and Sai confirmed for the movie.  We don't have Yamato, Kakashi, or Sasuke info yet. . .
> 
> Because of this, someone said "it's going to be like Vegeta who sacrificed himself so others could escape alive while the movie will be about brining him back".
> 
> Not a fan of that premise, tbh.



maybe but how can they bring him back imean many have die they didn't bring any of them back ...maybe sasuke got sealed away in some place


----------



## Addy (Aug 22, 2014)

sasuke sakura said:


> maybe but how can they bring him back imean many have die they didn't bring any of them back ...maybe sasuke got sealed away in some place



itachi comes back and seals sasuke


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 22, 2014)

Can someone tell me how is Monday = getting updates? 

Don't give me false hope please.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 22, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Can someone tell me how is Monday = getting updates?
> 
> Don't give me false hope please.



From what I understand Monday is the day that WSJ is officially released, and so it the day the Naruto-Movie website uploads the sketches that were included in it.

So it's just the hope that there were sketches along with the last chapter that didn't get scanned but will show up on the website once Monday comes.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 22, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> From what I understand Monday is the day that WSJ is officially released, and so it the day the Naruto-Movie website uploads the sketches that were included in it.
> 
> So it's just the hope that there were sketches along with the last chapter that didn't get scanned but will show up on the website once Monday comes.



no, the naruto video game ads replaced were the sketches would probably have been advertised but we're betting the site will released sketches on monday regardless, this movie is only 4 months away.


----------



## Addy (Aug 22, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> no, the naruto video game ads replaced were the sketches would probably have been advertised but we're betting the site will released sketches on monday regardless, this movie is only 4 months away.



based on the rate of info about this movie, i believe more info about the movie would spoil the manga. you might see a blind/one eyed sasuke, for example. 

maybe hokage kakashi or something like that which is why they are holding off sketches and other info. instead, we get sai, and shikamaru sketches


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 22, 2014)

Addy said:


> based on the rate of info about this movie, i believe more info about the movie would spoil the manga. you might see a blind/one eyed sasuke, for example.
> 
> maybe hokage kakashi or something like that which is why they are holding off sketches and other info. instead, we get sai, and shikamaru sketches


pretty much this, the longer they hold out the more it supports that this movie is canon.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 22, 2014)

So we're banking on the website huh...Okay 

I have a feeling that the movie will be advertise a lot once the manga reaches 'the point'. Or they are confident that the movie will still be successful with last minute advertsing...

Then again it's called "the last" and Naruto's all grown up.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 22, 2014)

now that i think about it, the website has never been the first to release info on the film, all of kishi's concept sketches so far have come from magazine scans first and then were later uploaded to the site, even the teaser was debuted on an episode of naruto before the site put it the next day. 

we actually might be fucked here


----------



## Jad (Aug 22, 2014)

I hope in this movie we get to see Rock Lee fight. His anime fights are the best, no one touches him in that area when it comes to anime fights. Good old fashion simple skill. You know the animes can't be lazy when Rock Lee fights. Not like "big explosions" (copy paste 500x) we have been getting lately.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Aug 22, 2014)

where's Ino?


----------



## Addy (Aug 22, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> pretty much this, the longer they hold out the more it supports that this movie is canon.



idk if it is canon or not, though 

the premise to be canon like short hair naruto, and the rest of the character designs + change in status like dead, married, hokage, and whatnot. story wise, not so much so far.

it would be like, if the first shippuden movie was released before the first part of the manga ended, but we had all the part 2 character designs in it but naruto mastered kyuubi and sasuke had MS  and was part of konoha. the plot of the movie is 100% filler but the changes to these characters would most likely make people not read the manga since they have seen how it ends.

so yeah, i am banking more and more on hokage/blind kakashi/sasuke more than ever. 

the whole "naruto: the last" might as well refer to another generic villain who is the last of his kind


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 22, 2014)

I think that "The Last" refers to the last bowl of ichiraku ramen, which the movie is about Naruto striving to obtain.


----------



## Addy (Aug 22, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> I think that "The Last" refers to the last bowl of ichiraku ramen, which the movie is about Naruto striving to obtain.



that would make for a good comedy


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Aug 22, 2014)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> where's Ino?



Can't be in a future movie if she's dead


----------



## Deynard (Aug 22, 2014)

They made nice gallery in naruto-movie.com in 'Secret' section but they didn't add new sketches... eh.


----------



## santanico (Aug 22, 2014)

ugh                                  .


----------



## Addy (Aug 22, 2014)

Deynard said:


> They made nice gallery in naruto-movie.com in 'Secret' section but they didn't add new sketches... eh.



i am starting to think the reason they made a 10 day wait for the new website is because they didn't even have a website for the movie to start with so they needed time 

i was wondering why there was no gallery 

it's like they have nothing to show for


----------



## shadowmaria (Aug 22, 2014)

Addy - they won't have anything to show until a shitstorm erupts showing Jiraiya alive and well, and Itachi baking more goods for Sasuke such as more hash brownies that Sasuke seems to be downing at the minute


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 22, 2014)

fuck the new layer out, just give us the fucking sketches


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 22, 2014)

what the fuck does this say though takl?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 22, 2014)

I can see some words I understand, it's nothing important.

Something about Kishimoto's original sketches released!


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Narutossss (Aug 22, 2014)

i swear on monday these guy better release at least 6 sheets of sketches.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 22, 2014)

There's always Wednesdays


----------



## Addy (Aug 22, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> fuck the new layer out, just give us the fucking sketches



plot twist, kishi is still drawing them ck


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 22, 2014)

Addy said:


> plot twist, kishi is still drawing them ck



 does he have a dying wish ?


----------



## Addy (Aug 22, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> does he have a dying wish ?



an honest to god answer based on his writing getting worse and worse, yes


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 22, 2014)

Addy said:


> plot twist, kishi is still drawing them ck


as a joke, it isn't even funny.


Addy said:


> an honest to god answer based on his writing getting worse and worse, yes


aaaaaaaand this makes no fucking sense


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 22, 2014)

Addy said:


> i am starting to think the reason they made a 10 day wait for the new website is because they didn't even have a website for the movie to start with so they needed time
> 
> i was wondering why there was no gallery
> 
> it's like they have nothing to show for



They show these four charactes early because those who are the most important in movie story
and especially Naruto and Sakura  which means NS 

I think these four (Team 7 + Shikamaru) will go to *The Last* mission for Konoha village before it'll be peace forever


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Aug 23, 2014)

man naruto looks so shitty


----------



## KevKev (Aug 23, 2014)

Older Naruto with his hoodie up looks like a mugger "Gimme all your Rasengans!! Now!!"


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 23, 2014)

Maybe "The Last" in the title refers to Naruto, the Last Hokage, because he sucks at it and everything goes to shit and Konoha gets conquered by some shitty second rate country like the Land of the Armpits or something.


----------



## Addy (Aug 23, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> Maybe "The Last" in the title refers to Naruto, the Last Hokage, because he sucks at it and everything goes to shit and Konoha gets conquered by some shitty second rate country like the Land of the Armpits or something.



and he lost to that country because they tricked him with a cup of ramen to give up everything to them.

no wonder shikamaru switched to another country so easily lol.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 23, 2014)

Addy said:


> and he lost to that country because they tricked him with a cup of ramen to give up everything to them.
> 
> no wonder shikamaru switched to another country so easily lol.



"I really don't think this is a deal we should be taking, Hokage."
"But it's ramen."
"Yes it is.  A cup of ramen.  In exchange for our entire country.  The scales tip heavily in their favor on this deal."
"Ramen is worth it's weight in gold."
"Even if that were true, that's... what?  A couple ounces of gold?  Once again, in exchange for our sovereignty."
"You're not making a very convincing argument against the proposal, Shikamaru."
"Naruto, I strongly advise that you do not accept this."
"Maybe you're right, maybe *stomach growls* ah, but I'm so HUNGRY!"
"You're not seriously going to-"
"I ACCEPT.  IACCEPTIACCEPTIACCEPTIACCEPT.  Now give me that delicious ramen!  Here, take the hat, just GIVE ME THE RAMEN!"
"... I quit."
"But your position was just relinquished anyway."
*rolls up ninja resum?, straps it to hawks leg* "Take this to the Kazekage"


----------



## Addy (Aug 23, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> "I really don't think this is a deal we should be taking, Hokage."
> "But it's ramen."
> "Yes it is.  A cup of ramen.  In exchange for our entire country.  The scales tip heavily in their favor on this deal."
> "Ramen is worth it's weight in gold."
> ...



looooooool, totally something naruto would do :rofl


----------



## Escargon (Aug 23, 2014)

Didnt someone say we gonna get sketches this week?



No Sas UKE sketch at all


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 23, 2014)

Monday.......or Wednesday


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 23, 2014)

We thought the WSJ would release some sketches. We thought wrong, sorry folks. Maybe next week.


----------



## G (Aug 23, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> Maybe "The Last" in the title refers to Naruto, the Last Hokage, because he sucks at it and everything goes to shit and Konoha gets conquered by some shitty second rate country like the Land of the Armpits or something.



I'd watch that


----------



## Addy (Aug 23, 2014)

G said:


> I'd watch that



here is our first draft for the movie 



Addy said:


> and he lost to that country because they tricked him with a cup of ramen to give up everything to them.
> 
> no wonder shikamaru switched to another country so easily lol.





ItNeverRains said:


> "I really don't think this is a deal we should be taking, Hokage."
> "But it's ramen."
> "Yes it is.  A cup of ramen.  In exchange for our entire country.  The scales tip heavily in their favor on this deal."
> "Ramen is worth it's weight in gold."
> ...



ofcourse, we are still working on the part where the armpit country is actually evil and wants all bijuu to destroy the farts country because they smell than them.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 23, 2014)

"The armpit fart is superior to the ass fart, for while it nobly recreates the same hilarious auditory effect it does so without the unpleasant aroma or threat of soiled underpants."

"But the aroma is an irremovable part of the comedic effect!  For while armpit farts may produce a quickly waning chuckle, the ass fart lingers for all to take humor in for many times that duration!"

"It seems that we can not reconcile our differences, which leaves us only one option."

"Yes, on this day we declare Fifth Shinobi World War!  Prepare your armies, Armpit Country!"

"The same to you, Fart Country."


----------



## COREYxYEROC (Aug 23, 2014)

This movie is going to be part of the IT... it really doesnt make sense to have the end before the anime.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 23, 2014)

more older nardo


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 23, 2014)

what the actual fuck 

who makes this shit


----------



## Addy (Aug 23, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> "The armpit fart is superior to the ass fart, for while it nobly recreates the same hilarious auditory effect it does so without the unpleasant aroma or threat of soiled underpants."
> 
> "But the aroma is an irremovable part of the comedic effect!  For while armpit farts may produce a quickly waning chuckle, the ass fart lingers for all to take humor in for many times that duration!"
> 
> ...



and then,  we know that naked sasuke set them up


----------



## Addy (Aug 23, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> what the actual fuck
> 
> who makes this shit


someone awesome


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 23, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> what the actual fuck
> 
> who makes this shit



Didn't know you secretly search for stuff like these 

but wtf


----------



## Addy (Aug 23, 2014)

he was searching  for naruto last movie  hentai


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 23, 2014)

bra i found that shit on tumblr.


----------



## shadowmaria (Aug 23, 2014)

In the hentai tab, obviously


----------



## Revolution (Aug 23, 2014)

This is a joke thread, but you guys know I support SasukeHokage for a reason.  This is only one of them.





Addy said:


> and he lost to that country because they tricked him with a cup of ramen to give up everything to them.
> 
> no wonder shikamaru switched to another country so easily lol.



Shika switched because he listened to his woman "if you want to be with me you have to come with me".  Temari is a real woman!


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 23, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> In the hentai tab, obviously



c'mon now, who seriously looks up hentai on fucking tumblr


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> This is a joke thread, but you guys know I support SasukeHokage for a reason.  This is only one of them.



i stopped support hokage sasuke for a very long time and you know why 


> Shika switched because he listened to his woman "if you want to be with me you have to come with me".  Temari is a real woman!



i would honestly lose respect to shika if he did that or temari for that  matter. shika,  especially, because his development was focused on the village, will of fire,  his love for his comrades, and such. even if temari is from the sand, and the sand are bros with Konoha, it still doesn't sound right to me :/

it is the same reason  why i thought sasuke being jelly of naruto to the point  of leaving  the village  in part 1 is forced. itachi  played  a role but sasuke somwhow regressed over the years in development.


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> c'mon now, who seriously looks up hentai on fucking tumblr



.....  fuck, you have  a point


----------



## Escargon (Aug 24, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> c'mon now, who seriously looks up hentai on fucking tumblr



Fangirls. I mean seriously their ass and yaoi obsession is a whole different level. Ironically they call men perverts irl..


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2014)

Escargon said:


> Fangirls. I mean seriously their ass and yaoi obsession is a whole different level. Ironically they call men perverts irl..



there is a  difference between thinking about sex, and checking someone out  eyeballing their body......  nit saying you can  reform yourself sometimes from doing that


----------



## Selina Kyle (Aug 24, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> what the actual fuck : rotfl: rotfl: rotfl: rotfl: rotfl
> 
> who makes this shit: lmao








 sasuke's inner"


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2014)

so one day remains until possible sketches?


----------



## Deynard (Aug 24, 2014)

Addy said:


> so one day remains until possible sketches?



I bet we won't get new sketches tomorrow just for fun, to troll.


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2014)

Deynard said:


> I bet we won't get new sketches tomorrow just for fun, to troll.



something bad will happen to ya if that is true


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 24, 2014)

I have the sketches but i will not post them


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I have the sketches but i will not post them



sktches of your narusasu fanart for your fanfic do not count, UB ck


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 24, 2014)

Addy said:


> sktches of your narusasu fanart for your fanfic do not count, UB ck



No.... im a naruhina fan


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> No.... im a naruhina fan



then, release those sketches and proof it to us


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 24, 2014)

Addy said:


> then, release those sketches and proof it to us


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm guessing sketches on wednesday.


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2014)

stealing people's sketches doesnt proof anything


----------



## Deynard (Aug 24, 2014)

Addy said:


> stealing people's sketches doesnt proof anything



Maybe he doesn't know that this sketch is fake.


----------



## RockSauron (Aug 24, 2014)

Hoping for Teuchi sketch.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 24, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> Hoping for Teuchi sketch.


Next sketch: Inari


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 24, 2014)

Deynard said:


> Maybe he doesn't know that this sketch is fake.



Not to be rude... but i really dislike ignorant people like you... 
I mean what IQ must someone have to not get it....

Are you a Konoha Platza user or blender... cuz that would explain it...



Addy said:


> stealing people's sketches doesnt proof anything



Im the next jimsnernation  if you dont know him search him on youtube he sole art and took money


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Aug 24, 2014)

Maybe Ino's dead..


----------



## RockSauron (Aug 24, 2014)

I want to see what Neji looks like.


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> I want to see what Neji looks like.



a fan made  a sketch of him. i hope it's true


----------



## RockSauron (Aug 24, 2014)

Addy said:


> a fan made  a sketch of him. i hope it's true



Honestly, with all of the explosions and stuff, I would be surprised if there's any of him left.


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> Honestly, with all of the explosions and stuff, I would be surprised if there's any of him left.



i am waiting for obito to do a rennie tense and revive neji only for him to find half of his body missing and he dies again


----------



## Hero (Aug 24, 2014)

I want to see this movie


----------



## Deynard (Aug 24, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Not to be rude... but i really dislike ignorant people like you...
> I mean what IQ must someone have to not get it....
> 
> Are you \ Konoha Platza user or blender... cuz that would explain it...



Get your things together.


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2014)

Deynard said:


> Get your things together.





The Faceless Man said:


> Not to be rude... but i really dislike *ignorant *people like you...
> *I mean what IQ must someone have to not get it....*
> 
> Are you \ Konoha Platza user or blender... cuz that would explain it...



your one to talk


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 24, 2014)

You shouldn't question someone's intelligence when you're using the wrong form of your


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> You shouldn't question someone's intelligence when you're using the wrong form of your



the wrong form of zaru? 

as apposed to the supper form of zaru?


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 24, 2014)

This thread used to be fun.


----------



## Deynard (Aug 24, 2014)

Ok guys calm your vaginas, all we want is new scans and trailers. There is no need to arguing over internet ; )


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> This thread used to be fun.



we need new material to discuss :/

you saw how people mistook a sketch for a pregnant hinata and how much stir that made?


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 24, 2014)

Addy said:


> we need new material to discuss :/
> 
> you saw how people mistook a sketch for a pregnant hinata and how much stir that made?



We need more sketches that can be mistaken for other things.

"OMG hinata's holding a baby and it has rock lee's eyebrows!"


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> We need more sketches that can be mistaken for other things.
> 
> "OMG hinata's holding a baby and it has rock lee's eyebrows!"



here is a better one. hinata is drawn pregnant and there is a drawing on her clothes that resembles an uchiha symbol 



but in reality, she is not pregnant and the symbol is just from the rough sketching


----------



## Hollow (Aug 24, 2014)

Aren't we going to get new stuff Monday? We're almost there! :33


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 24, 2014)

HollowBird said:


> Aren't we going to get new stuff Monday? We're almost there! :33



Speculation, and probably incorrect speculation.


----------



## Hollow (Aug 24, 2014)

Positive thinking, my friend. Positive thinking. 
Today, a girl dreams. Tomorrow, a girl has her heart broken. 

I wonder what Kakashi will look like. If he doesn't die before the time of the movie...
I really need something to make passing the time easier. Any suggestions?


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 24, 2014)

Kakashi didn't change during the first timeskip, I doubt he'd change during a second.

Barring, perhaps, some new... accessories.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 24, 2014)

lol kakashi probably looks the same.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 24, 2014)

The next time we see Kakashi he will not be wearing his mask 

It's already Monday here btw.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 25, 2014)

Addy said:


> your one to talk



When i dont talk...  i hit  if you know what i mean.


----------



## Addy (Aug 25, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> When i dont talk...  i hit  if you know what i mean.


 
i do know what you mean 

 anyway, it's monday morning......... no fucking sketches?


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 25, 2014)

well fuck, Wednesday then


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 25, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> well fuck, Wednesday then



Hopes up.

More disappointment sure to follow.


----------



## Deynard (Aug 25, 2014)

Addy said:


> anyway, it's monday morning......... no fucking sketches?



Shonen jump site isn't updated yet after last week, we should probably wait next few hours, maybe something will happen.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 25, 2014)

Addy said:


> i do know what you mean
> 
> anyway, it's monday morning......... no fucking sketches?



Next  sketches will be released with the anime episode. 
So you got to wait


----------



## Deynard (Aug 25, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Next  sketches will be released with the anime episode.
> So you got to wait



You mean.. like how?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 25, 2014)

Deynard said:


> You mean.. like how?



In every anime episode they have promotional stuff....  last time it was mecha naruto stuff... so this is why we didnt get any sketchs but this time it might be something good.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 25, 2014)

I told you there aint sketches on Monday. Yall be dreaming.


----------



## Deynard (Aug 25, 2014)

Someone on 2ch said that he have read this week's Jump and there is no new info.   Maybe wednesday.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 25, 2014)

*The Last Naruto the Movie teaser TV 2*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCad-sQBS6M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Addy (Aug 25, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> *The Last Naruto the Movie teaser TV 2*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCad-sQBS6M[/YOUTUBE]



i should effing neg you for posting this shit 




but thanks anyway


----------



## Amanda (Aug 25, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> *The Last Naruto the Movie teaser TV 2*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCad-sQBS6M[/YOUTUBE]




They could have at least used images of Naruto's new designs, not an old one. T-T

But yeah, thanks.

Why does it say 2015 there though?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 25, 2014)

Amanda said:


> They could have at least used images of Naruto's new designs, not an old one. T-T
> 
> But yeah, thanks.
> 
> *Why does it say 2015 there though*?



I have no clue... Was that a mistake or WTH ?



Addy said:


> i should effing neg you for posting this shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poor addy... Let them feels go.


----------



## Addy (Aug 25, 2014)

Amanda said:


> They could have at least used images of Naruto's new designs, not an old one. T-T
> 
> But yeah, thanks.
> 
> Why does it say 2015 there though?


this isnt the first  time i see them use 2015 if i recall right


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 25, 2014)

Maybe specifically the anime ends 2015.


----------



## Addy (Aug 25, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Maybe specifically the anime ends 2015.



maybe  a new release date for the movie?  tbat would make more sense


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 25, 2014)

Il send the video to takL for an detailed analyze


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 25, 2014)

How would that make more sense? The movie was recently announced and marketed as being released on the 6th of December. Why would they change the release date? The film ended production months ago, which is why it was announced only recently.


----------



## Addy (Aug 25, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> How would that make more sense? The movie was recently announced and marketed as being released on the 6th of December. Why would they change the release date? The film ended production months ago, which is why it was announced only recently.



its because  i think they didnt end production on it at all explaining  the slow news


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 25, 2014)

I don't think you understand how films work.


----------



## Hollow (Aug 25, 2014)

Actually, now that I think about it...it's not a surprise they're holding back on so much. Any character that shows or even the smallest trailer (I don't count the preview they added on the official site as a trailer) can be a spoiler for the ending of the series, right?

By the way, I have another question. A slightly more important one. Don't know if it's been asked and answered before but don't kill me if it has. This thread is one big monster.
Is Kishimoto the one behind the plot of the movie?


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 25, 2014)

HollowBird said:


> ...Is Kishimoto the one behind the plot of the movie?


Yeah he is. And the designs etc.


----------



## Addy (Aug 25, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Yeah he is. And the designs etc.



wait,  wasnt it said that he cowrote the movie or is  a supervisor?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 25, 2014)

You guys got short termed memory or something? Especially Addy. 



Addy said:


> 2015?





Geg said:


> The 2015 thing is referring to some kind of "exhibit" but I don't know anything other than that





Haruka Katana said:


> Kanjis on the Top left though : NARUTO, Opening of the new Era!





mezzomarinaio said:


> Yeah, from what I understand the exhibit is supposed to be part of the 'New Era' project.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 25, 2014)

Addy said:


> wait,  wasnt it said that he cowrote the movie or is  a supervisor?



A supervisor from what i know. But he made alot of shit for this movie.



HollowBird said:


> Actually, now that I think about it...it's not a surprise they're holding back on so much. Any character that shows or even the smallest trailer (I don't count the preview they added on the official site as a trailer) can be a spoiler for the ending of the series, right?
> 
> By the way, I have another question. A slightly more important one. Don't know if it's been asked and answered before but don't kill me if it has. This thread is one big monster.
> Is Kishimoto the one behind the plot of the movie?



He made the desings for this characters and he also is a supervisor of the one who wrote thhe plot of this move... the movies is an opening project to a new era... 

Its kind of a bridge to part 3 or a sequel that kishi will do....


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 25, 2014)

So maybe in 2015 the sequel or part 3 will start... after the movie ???


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 25, 2014)

I guess you can say it's a "part 3", the movie is just the beginning of the New Era, and the New Era project is a huge project. What is the project though, nobody knows.


----------



## Addy (Aug 25, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> A supervisor from what i know. But he made alot of shit for this movie.



which means like last movie when it comes to the plot if he is indeed the supervisor. last time, he gave hints and some corrections on the plot.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 25, 2014)

No sequel or Part 3 has been announced.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 25, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> I guess you can say it's a "part 3", the movie is just the beginning of the New Era, and the New Era project is a huge project.



Yeah i know the assistant of Kishi said its a huge new world with new stuff but he cant tell use...
That damn ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 25, 2014)

> *Manga creator Masashi Kishimoto is credited with the original story*, character designs, and chief story supervisor of the film. In particular, he is drawing new designs for the title character in the movie. The magazine notes for one set of designs, titled "Ramen Ichiraku": "Naruto's body is very toned, his hair is cut short, and his expression is one of an adult."


----------



## Addy (Aug 25, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> I guess you can say it's a "part 3", the movie is just the beginning of the New Era, and the New Era project is a huge project. What is the project though, nobody knows.



i dont think it's an epiclouge but no news for another was announced yet. 

although, i think the movie is an overview of what will change if kishi makes a part 3 again. 

still, i think this might be another dimension or some shit :/


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 25, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> *The Last Naruto the Movie teaser TV 2*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCad-sQBS6M[/YOUTUBE]


what the fuck is this shit? i wouldn't even call this a teaser. can we at least get a trans of what this guy is saying?

well at least we got some thing today.

edit: this shit was uploaded on august 7th, shits old


----------



## takL (Aug 25, 2014)

Addy said:


> which means like last movie when it comes to the plot if he is indeed the supervisor. last time, he gave hints and some corrections on the plot.



Actually he wrote the plot for RTN. i saw his handwritten beat sheet in a magazine and reported that the a log line said 'madara(obito)'. 
thats why he had so many interviews about the film that summer.

and for the upcoming film  as well. 

he doesnt co write it with anyone.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 25, 2014)

> *Manga creator Masashi Kishimoto is credited with the original story*, character designs, and chief story supervisor of the film. In particular, he is drawing new designs for the title character in the movie. The magazine notes for one set of designs, titled "Ramen Ichiraku": "Naruto's body is very toned, his hair is cut short, and his expression is one of an adult."


----------



## Deynard (Aug 25, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> *The Last Naruto the Movie teaser TV 2*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCad-sQBS6M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Addy (Aug 25, 2014)

takL said:


> Actually he wrote the plot for RTN. i saw his handwritten beat sheet in a magazine and reported that the a log line said 'madara(obito)'.
> thats why he had so many interviews about the film that summer.
> 
> and for the upcoming film  as well.
> ...



you mean he actually wrote that piece of shit on his own and not cowrite it? 

i mean......... wow


----------



## Deynard (Aug 25, 2014)

Addy said:


> you mean he actually wrote that piece of shit on his own and not cowrite it?
> 
> i mean......... wow



Look at current plot in series, are you really surprised?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMf2Jz2_vHA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## geG (Aug 25, 2014)

Addy said:


> you mean he actually wrote that piece of shit on his own and not cowrite it?
> 
> i mean......... wow



He wrote the plot outline, but not the script. All the dialogue and everything was written by Yuka Miyata, who's just a normal writer for the anime.

Also wow you guys are so desperate for any new info


----------



## Kurikara (Aug 25, 2014)

I can't wait to see how the movie goes. Wonder how everyone else will look.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 25, 2014)

Addy said:


> you mean he actually wrote that piece of shit on his own and not cowrite it?
> 
> i mean......... wow



He's not credited for writing the script for RTN, he just gave them the general plot idea and the anime staff did whatever they wanted with it.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 25, 2014)

insane111 said:


> He's not credited for writing the script for RTN, he just gave them the general plot idea and the anime staff did whatever they wanted with it.


No.

It's Kishi's story. Kishi provided the outline/treatment/entire story. The entire films storyline is constructed by Kishi. Someone else just wrote out the scenes scene and dialogue according to the story crafted by Kishi.


----------



## geG (Aug 25, 2014)

^That's basically what he just said

The "story crafted by Kishi" was a few paragraphs of story outline


----------



## Addy (Aug 25, 2014)

insane111 said:


> He's not credited for writing the script for RTN, he just gave them the general plot idea and the anime staff did whatever they wanted with it.



so i was right!! i do specifically remember kishi saying stuff like "i gave hints in the script like 'hinata says kun when she calls naruto'" which sounds weird if he wrote the movie.





Geg said:


> ^That's basically what he just said
> 
> The "story crafted by Kishi" was a few paragraphs of story outline


i wonder which parts?


----------



## takL (Aug 25, 2014)

naa. what tari said is correct. he wrote the whole story, but the final screenplay.




Addy said:


> you mean he actually wrote that piece of shit on his own and not cowrite it?
> 
> i mean......... wow



it was doctored by a profesional screenwriter though.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 25, 2014)

alot of he said she said going on in here and why are we talking about RTN?


----------



## takL (Aug 25, 2014)

because like RTN the last is written by kish

this is the step outline for RTN kish wrote, and not just a few paragraphs.

and i also saw his storyboards.


----------



## Addy (Aug 25, 2014)

takL said:


> naa. what tari said is correct. he wrote the whole story, but the final screenplay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh, i see. thanks 

but, are you sure he is a professional screenwriter? i mean, there are a lot of problems in the script and i dont mean plot wise. 

which reminds me, who wrote the CD drama: road to sasuke. i found that to be really well written


----------



## Addy (Aug 25, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> alot of he said she said going on in here and why are we talking about RTN?



to keep the thread alive 

my most found memories of RTN are the discussions i had in that thread


----------



## takL (Aug 25, 2014)

Addy said:


> oh, i see. thanks
> 
> but, are you sure he is a professional screenwriter? i mean, there are a lot of problems in the script and i dont mean plot wise.



the name Yuka Miyata sounds she. well i dont know her but according to Geg shes a normal writer for the anime.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 25, 2014)

WTF? The studio wouldn't hire someone who isn't a professional screenwriter.

And the problems with the script are shared blame between the writer, the storyboarders, and the director more so than Kishi. Scripts are re-written by by more than one person in a system like this by 'ghost' writers who are uncredited. It's not as simple as blaming one person for discrepancies.


----------



## Addy (Aug 25, 2014)

takL said:


> the name Yuka Miyata sounds she. well i dont know her but according to Geg shes a normal writer for the anime.



she is the professional writer?


----------



## Addy (Aug 25, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> WTF? *The studio wouldn't hire someone who isn't a professional screenwriter.*
> 
> And the problems with the script are shared blame between the writer, the storyboarders, and the director more so than Kishi. Scripts are re-written by by more than one person in a system like this by 'ghost' writers who are uncredited. It's not as simple as blaming one person for discrepancies.



just like their pro animation of that movie


----------



## Deynard (Aug 25, 2014)

Yuka Miyata


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 25, 2014)

don't really care bout this RTN talk, call me back when new info on the last comes out.

peace out.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 25, 2014)

I love how there's like 4 of us repeating the same thing in different wording and making it sound like an argument or something


----------



## geG (Aug 25, 2014)

Addy said:


> she is the professional writer?



Given that "professional writer" just means "it's her job to write" and she writes for the anime, I'd say yeah


----------



## Addy (Aug 25, 2014)

Geg said:


> Given that "professional writer" just means "it's her job to write" and she writes for the anime, I'd say yeah



i mean "good writer" :/ 



tari101190 said:


> WTF? The studio wouldn't hire someone who isn't a professional screenwriter.
> 
> And the problems with the script are shared blame between the writer, the storyboarders, and the director more so than Kishi. Scripts are re-written by by more than one person in a system like this by 'ghost' writers who are uncredited. It's not as simple as blaming one person for discrepancies.



you have to wonder how many re writes and adjustments it took before the final script


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 25, 2014)

This Yuka Miyata person sucks.


----------



## Hollow (Aug 25, 2014)

According to anime news network, he's been involved with several other naruto projects, including the main series. He's the one behind the Screenplay of Shippuden.
He has also been in charge of screenplay for Black Butler: Book of Circus and production advancement for a couple of episodes of Tokyo Underground (episode 6 and 25 to be specific).

^Not sure what that might mean to any of you but I leave it here in case you were wondering.


----------



## Deynard (Aug 25, 2014)

Fuck, thread with 100 pages of bullshit and few scans, one trailer. Damn it.


----------



## Addy (Aug 25, 2014)

teaser, to be more exact


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 25, 2014)

what trailer?


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Aug 25, 2014)

why are you guys so impatient? 

most of you as usual will end up being disappointed by the movie so why are you so excited lol.


----------



## Addy (Aug 25, 2014)

Prince Vegeta said:


> why are you guys so impatient?
> 
> most of you as usual will end up being disappointed by the movie so why are you so excited lol.



good point but......... if we were patient, we wouldn't have a discussion thread


----------



## Amanda (Aug 25, 2014)

Prince Vegeta said:


> why are you guys so impatient?
> 
> most of you as usual will end up being disappointed by the movie so why are you so excited lol.




Even being disappointed can be fun in its own way. More to rage about.


----------



## RockSauron (Aug 25, 2014)

I expect this week, we get a sketch of Akamaru.


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 25, 2014)

I expect no sketch this week 



Bruce Wayne said:


> This Yuka Miyata person sucks.



Kishi chose her to help him in writing RTN movie script because Kishi has much respect to Yuka 
If you don't like Yuka Miyata means you don't like Kishimoto 

This explain why Sakura has side-swept bangs in part 3 

*Spoiler*: __ 






Naruto wants her to be more like his mom


----------



## Addy (Aug 25, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> I except no sketch this week
> 
> 
> 
> ...



now, that is creepy 

then again, all couples are either dysfunctional or creepy in naruto  so i will give this post a pass


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 25, 2014)

Addy said:


> then again, all couples are either dysfunctional or creepy in naruto  *so i will give this post a pass*



Thanks


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 25, 2014)

remind when minato/kushina, asuma/kurenai, tsunade/dan or any other couple beside sasuke's parents were either dysfunctional or creepy.


----------



## Addy (Aug 25, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> remind when minato/kushina, asuma/kurenai, tsunade/dan or any other couple beside sasuke's parents were either dysfunctional or creepy.



the main 3, smart ass  

the couples in your quote are stuff we barely even see. fuck, itachi x aids girl is better written than the big 3.

and i am not sure how is the relationship of sasuke's parents creepy or dysfunctional?.


----------



## Hollow (Aug 25, 2014)

(Desperately trying to keep the couple shipping away.)
Ahem! Anyway, so we're getting a Naruto sequel...
I hope it doesn't go past the movie. One would think that after the epic size of the war and the enemies Naruto has been beating, there would be no one who could actually pose a decent threat to him.

Kishimoto has let everything come out into the open, we know practically everything about the past and all the mystery revolving around themore legendary characters, like Hashirama or Madara has been cleared by the wonderful misuse of flashbacks. 
Either the sequel will be blissfully void of flashbacks or...or I don't know.
Maybe it'll be about a whole new generation of ninja and the movie is just the transition to it.

Edit: can't help myself. Who are the 3 main couples? Sasuke and Sakura are one, Naruto and Hinata another but who's the third?


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 25, 2014)

Addy said:


> the main 3, smart ass
> 
> and i am not sure how is the relationship of sasuke's parents creepy or dysfunctional?.


what main 3? ships are not couples addy 

how exactly isn't sasuke's parents relationship not dysfunctional, pretending every day life was normal in front of konoha and fabricating the illusion of a normal household to fool their youngest child and forcing their eldest to play along as well. the uchiha's as a whole were messed up.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## Addy (Aug 25, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> what main 3? ships are not couples addy


you mean the fandom? if so, why you list couples just a moment ago?

i am getting mixed messages from you 



> how exactly isn't sasuke's parents relationship not dysfunctional, pretending every day life was normal in front of konoha and fabricating the illusion of a normal household to fool their youngest child and forcing their eldest to play along as well. the uchiha's as a whole were messed up.



what does any of that have to do with sasuke's parents' love for eachother? 

hell, all their scenes are with their children except for one with a random teacher. idk why would fugaku, mikoto, or itachi have to act for when they are enjoying dinner? 

there is only one scene where they dont tell sasuke what is going on and that is when itachi and his parents have  a meeting at night without sasuke's knowladge.

and keeping sasuke out of the loop is a matter of opinion to be honest. i, for one, think it was a good thing.

your hate for uchiha, is way too blind.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## RockSauron (Aug 25, 2014)

HollowBird said:


> Edit: can't help myself. Who are the 3 main couples? Sasuke and Sakura are one, Naruto and Hinata another but who's the third?



Kakashi and Iruka


----------



## Addy (Aug 25, 2014)

HollowBird said:


> Edit: can't help myself. Who are the 3 main couples? Sasuke and Sakura are one, Naruto and Hinata another but who's the third?



naruto and sakura.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 25, 2014)

Addy said:


> what does any of that have to do with sasuke's parents' love for eachother?
> 
> hell, all their scenes are with their children except for one with a random teacher. idk why would fugaku, mikoto, or itachi have to act for when they are enjoying dinner?
> 
> ...


so you're saying this couple isn't dysfunction and creepy, the same couple that ended by being killed by their eldest son in front of their youngest, yup these guys are perfectly normal. hate for uchiha? what? like everything i just said isn't true, the uchiha's have been proven to be mental messed up by tobirama. lol i don't hate the uchiha, just stating the truth.


----------



## Addy (Aug 25, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> *so you're saying this couple isn't dysfunction and creepy, the same couple that ended by being killed by their eldest son in front of their youngest, yup these guys are perfectly normal*. hate for uchiha? what? like everything i just said isn't true, the uchiha's have been proven to be mental messed up by tobirama. lol i don't hate the uchiha, just stating the truth.



the fact that your taking all that stuff out of context is proof alone of hate 

the entire thing with the uchiha clan was prejiduce over the mistake of one. what tobirama said so far only applied to 3 people who are sasuke, madara and obito. even madara says he was the only one who didn't want peace while the rest agreed to it. what? they didn't lost loved ones like him?. they did but tobirama's theory lead to prejudice which lead to a revolt.

and again, what does any of that have to do with fuguko loving his wife? he didn't mistreat her as far as we know and she was willing to die along side him happy.

your just mad cause i said naruhina is creepy


----------



## Reznor (Aug 25, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

